
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20867121" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20867121</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20867122" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20867122</a>
======
kgodey
Creative Commons |
[https://creativecommons.org/](https://creativecommons.org/) | REMOTE | Full-
time | Senior Data Engineer

Creative Commons is the non-profit behind the CC licenses, used over 1.6
billion times to help creators share knowledge and creativity online. Our
engineering team is working on a project to index every piece of content
that's openly licensed online and making it searchable and discoverable
through an API[1] and a search engine[2]. We're looking for a senior data
engineer to help us build and maintain this data.

All the code we write is open source and we're fully remote. Full job
description and application instructions:
[https://creativecommons.org/about/team/opportunities/job-
opp...](https://creativecommons.org/about/team/opportunities/job-opportunity-
data-engineer/)

Don't hesitate to email me directly at kriti@creativecommons.org with any
questions or thoughts.

\---

[1]
[https://api.creativecommons.engineering/](https://api.creativecommons.engineering/)

[2] [https://search.creativecommons.org/](https://search.creativecommons.org/)

------
tptacek
Latacora | Security Engineers | Full-time | Chicago or Remote

You could pick one startup to work for. But why choose? You can also work for
a bunch of them simultaneously. That's what we did. We're Latacora, and we're
building a security team that runs security teams for startups. We're a weird
firm: we have only one kind of client, and we work full-time with them for
6-18 months, doing everything a security team does, from software security to
cryptography design to AWS and container lockdown.

We've been working together since 2005 (when we were called Matasano). And for
almost as long, we've been hiring people off the HN hiring thread. We don't
care about resumes or previous work experience. Rather, we're interested in
aptitude and level of interest in the problems we're working on. No phone
screens, no whiteboard interviews. More than you could want to know about our
hiring process: [https://latacora.com/careers](https://latacora.com/careers)

We're hiring 3 roles:

* Secops people, who do cloud and network security and security automation.

* Appsec people, who do software security assessments, watch PRs, and do app design meetings.

* Corpsec people, who protect endpoints and IT assets and put vendors through the security wringer.

Everyone at Latacora delivers work, from the partners on down, and everyone
writes software --- so one skill you'll want to have going in is "able to
solve problems by writing software".

jobs@latacora.com

Full-time only. Remote fine, but must be in the US.

~~~
Satinel
The websites certificate has expired.

~~~
tptacek
Looks fine to me? Maybe there's a cron job screwup? I'll investigate. Thanks!

------
chrisBob
University of Michigan | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-Time | Onsite | $52-$68k

[http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/176986/research_support_...](http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/176986/research_support_programmer_intermediateassociate)
My team is hiring a junior/intermediate Research Support Programmer. We are
setup as an internal consulting service for the college of LSA that takes any
programming job a research lab needs help with. If you think of yourself as a
“web developer” or a “python programmer” then this might not be for you. We
are looking for someone ready to learn/write/debug whatever the labs need. In
the first few years, this will include working with a lot of new languages and
technologies.

We are especially interested in adding someone who has experience/interest in
interfacing with research hardware: Imagine a researcher just bought a big
micro-fluidics machine and a microscope and needs to automate taking images
during an experiment. We would be particularly excited to get a LabVIEW fan.

You can email me with informal questions, but the only way to apply is through
the link above at the umich careers site.

Note that this job listing ends soon and my close as early as the 6th

~~~
chrisBob
I know our salaries sound a little low, but I can afford to live on 6 acres
and have a 10 minute commute to work. If you are looking for a similar
lifestyle then this might actually be one of the best paid jobs in tech.

~~~
SamuelAdams
I live in MI and have had several friends go to U of M. I really question that
"10 minute commute to work". When college season starts AA gets really crowded
and commute times lengthen considerably. AA is one of the most expensive
cities in MI, but it's still much cheaper than SF / NYC.

Most average developer positions in MI are around 60 - 80k for juniors, 100 -
120k for seniors.

This position might be great for someone who wants to complete a master's
program, oftentimes colleges will offer free tuition as part of your comp.

~~~
Tehchops
Yea. Also affordable housing on that salary means you will _not_ be living
near anything desirable.

Essentially means country living and car ownership... not the cheapest thing
in Michigan.

~~~
netman21
Here is a nice 2 bed condo in Chelsea for $199k.
[https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/570-Fieldstone-Cir-N-
Chel...](https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/570-Fieldstone-Cir-N-Chelsea-
MI-48118/84690703_zpid/) Lots of tech around to indulge your side hussle.

------
mlochbaum
Dyalog Ltd. | Programming Language Implementor | Bramley, U.K. | ONSITE

We are the vendor for Dyalog APL, the most actively developed commercial APL
implementation. APL comes up from time to time on HN (for instance
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045)),
but we don't require any knowledge of the language. We are looking for a
junior C programmer interested in practical interpreter development, with a
focus on the details and willingness to take the time to get things right.

Our company is small (about 20 employees) and the work environment is flexible
and laid back. We strongly prefer local applicants but will consider
candidates willing to relocate.

See a longer listing at
[https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm](https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm) and
contact us at careers@dyalog.com.

------
mikeycgto
Knotch | New York, NY

We’re solving a major problem and it needs your attention. At Knotch, we are
creating not only real-time intelligence platforms for digital marketing for
brands but helping these brands understand the way people respond emotionally
to their content through beautifully designed products and interfaces.

Since our founding in 2013, Knotch has become recognized as the industry
leader in data transparency… and we’ve seen this in rising users, partners and
followers. We’re growing our internal team, and naturally, we are looking for
awesome people. Yes, we’re a fun startup with all the perks, but no, we don’t
have a ping-pong table.

We’re based in SoHo, NYC and work with brands including JP Morgan Chase & Co.,
Sprint, TD Ameritrade, Ford, Salesforce, Walmart, HP, Citi and AT&T. Knotch is
proud to have been named to both Inc.'s Best Places to Work 2018 & 2019 and
Built In NYC's Best Places to Work 2018 & 2019!

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41](https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41)

Senior Front End Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6b03fd931](https://grnh.se/6b03fd931)

Data Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/44e383621](https://grnh.se/44e383621)

michael@knotch.com

------
Originator
Originate | LA or NYC | ONSITE | Travel Required | $120,000 - $175,000/YR Base
+ Equity

Originate is a concept-to-launch product studio. At Originate, we help our
partners go from zero to one rapidly and reliably by combining world-class
engineering and design to deliver high-quality products that create real
value, real fast.

Check out our GitHub:
[https://github.com/Originate](https://github.com/Originate)

Open Roles:

Director of Engineering, NYC
([https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1](https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1))

Engineering Manager, NYC
([https://grnh.se/0ce60d641](https://grnh.se/0ce60d641))

Senior Android Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/fd359c171](https://grnh.se/fd359c171))

Senior Android Engineer, LA
([https://grnh.se/c9a870901](https://grnh.se/c9a870901))

Senior DevOps Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/86c144621](https://grnh.se/86c144621))

Senior iOS Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/61e418fa1](https://grnh.se/61e418fa1))

Senior iOS Engineer, LA
([https://grnh.se/2bad89ec1](https://grnh.se/2bad89ec1))

More jobs here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate](https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate)

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Product Engineer / Full Stack Engineer | 110 - 160k USD / 0.01 -
0.25% | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

About Us

At Privacy.com we've reimagined the way consumers and businesses buy online by
creating a one click checkout experience everywhere online - all while
protecting our customers' financial information by making unique and ephemeral
payment card numbers.

We're a small venture-backed company looking to expand our team to keep pace
with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a multitude of
interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud detection,
scale, and predictive analytics.

Roles

Product Engineer

As a Product Engineer at Privacy.com, you'll work at the intersection of
design and engineering to build effective and delightful experiences. You have
a strong desire to understand the needs of the user and enjoy collaborating
with teams across the company on building and shipping products. You'll be
working primarily with Javascript (AngularJS, React Native) and SASS/CSS on a
variety of platforms including web, mobile and browser extensions.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-engineer)

Full Stack Engineer

As a full stack engineer at Privacy.com, you're just as comfortable working
with Javascript promises as you are with multiprocessing in python. You'll
have the opportunity to work on a variety of projects and languages, ranging
from our browser extensions to our real-time financial transaction processing
engine.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-stack-
engineer)

Apply through AngeList or shoot us an email to jobs[at]privacy[dot]com

------
kevinrecruits
Redbubble | San Francisco, CA and Melbourne, Australia | Onsite |
[https://www.redbubble.com](https://www.redbubble.com)

Redbubble is creating the world’s largest marketplace for independent artists,
bringing more creativity into the world. It begins with 700,000 independent
artists. A global community making their creations available on awesome stuff
like tees, cases, throw pillows, and more. Whatever your thing, Redbubble has
an uncommon design that smacks you right in the heart.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble](https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble) or
email Kevin at kevin.mcsherry@redbubble.com

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1796067?gh_jid=1796067&gh...](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1796067?gh_jid=1796067&gh_src=1176dbc21)

\- Full Stack Software Engineer - Artist & Content:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1761883?gh_jid=1761883&gh...](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1761883?gh_jid=1761883&gh_src=36b311ce1)

\- Product Manager:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1297655?gh_jid=1297655&gh...](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1297655?gh_jid=1297655&gh_src=0df495d81)

Tech Stack: Back End: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, Elixir, Golang, Scala. Front End:
ReactJS, GraphQL. DevOps: Kubernetes. Cloud: AWS, GCP. Mobile: Swift, Android.

------
bartonfink
[REMOTE] [Full-Time]

The Edge Foundation team at WalmartLabs is looking to fill multiple open
positions at Senior and Staff levels of experience. We build systems to
optimize and deliver the assets, images and scripts on a variety of high
traffic websites. Bytes and milliseconds matter, wherever we can find them.
Our purview is helping customers “Save Money and Live Better” by accelerating
performance across ALL of Walmart’s eCommerce traffic.

* Fully distributed team

* 90+% Go

* Distributed Systems

* Observability

* Performance is #1 objective

The team is completely remote. USA is the only frictionless option (although
we have occasionally been able to make arrangements in
China/Poland/UK/Canada).

If you're interested, please feel free to shoot me an email (personal email is
jsbeal@gmail.com - you cannot possibly waste my time by dropping a line).

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition. We're looking for
people with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

~~~
afarrell
> a force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies.

If by "good" you include that to mean "transparent and clear for renters", you
seem to be doing a decent job based just on my recent experience as a renter.

~~~
dazbradbury
Very glad to hear that!

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering, SRE, & Product | Remote and Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web and mobile
devices. We’re accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that
allows developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high
definition analytics from their sites and applications, then make those
analytics available through a powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session
playback, and machine learning insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task.
Challenges range from developing highly performant JS that hooks into the
browser at its lowest levels on our Recording & Replay team, to building the
backend that scales to ingest and provide analysis of all that data on our
Search & Insights team. And the scale that FullStory runs at means that there
are lots of interesting problems and opportunities for high-leverage
contribution.

We’re also launching our new privacy-first analytics platform on mobile that
takes an entirely new approach to application session capture. If things like
Rust, app and framework disassembly, or reverse engineering sound like fun,
we’d love to talk.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

Please submit via our jobs page:
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. \- We guarantee the books and code are up to date.

\- We invest in marketing the books (and have an active email list of over
100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Kubernetes, Elixir, Blazor etc. Anything up
and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
gneray
Oso | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) - Onsite |
[https://www.osohq.com/](https://www.osohq.com/)

Oso (backed by Sequoia) is making backend infrastructure security not terrible
for developers and ops. We provide a normalized and consistent interface to
core security controls, like authentication and encryption, and we do so in a
way that’s invisible to developers and simple for ops. To get from alpha to a
production-ready v1, we need a small number of sharp engineers who want to get
involved on the ground floor and who have some combination of experience in
and appetite for taking on these kinds of problems:

1\. Building an elegant experience for a highly technical end-user, e.g.,
making it easy and intuitive for an ops engineer to get up and running in <5
mins

2\. Low-level distributed systems, e.g., building lightweight proxies that
manage requests asynchronously and deal with things like caching and network
failures

3\. Running an on-path production service, e.g., building a scalable and
resilient service layer across multiple regions and cloud providers

We are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design
choice for our use case and a fun choice for the team. The engineers who join
now will not only have a disproportionately large impact on the product, but
also on the culture and future of the company. Given the importance of these
team members and magnitude of their contribution, they will get a meaningful
equity position.

Founding team: Graham Neray (early employee and Chief of Staff at MongoDB) and
Sam Scott (PhD in Cryptography).

To apply, please email graham@osohq.com.

------
Finbarr
Shogun | Backend Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

We are: Shogun (YC W18): a page builder platform for eCommerce stores. We're
one of the most popular apps on Shopify and BigCommerce. Our fully remote team
of 30 is located all around the world.

We need: A backend engineer. We're looking for someone that is familiar with
Go and/or Rails. You'll help us move to new platforms, implement complex
queries, scale & improve our backend systems.

For more info and to apply please see:
[https://grnh.se/793045cc2](https://grnh.se/793045cc2)

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Engineers (React,
Elixir) and Project Managers to join our engineering-focused product
development agency. You take pride in your work, and want to constantly
improve your skills. You want to work on a small team environment and want to
be heard. We build software for our clients using the latest software
development and project management practices and we love what we do.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

Software Engineer - Elixir, React Native - REMOTE
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer - React, React Native - ONSITE, Chicago, IL
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-software-engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-
software-engineer/)

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software engineers (3+ yrs experience) | Boston, MA |
Full-time | On-site OR REMOTE | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose.

So yeah you can read our accolades and I'll reference them below, but the
truth is nothing matters more than why we exist:

 _We 're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy._

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React front end, Node back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

We work on the most underhyped sector in startups today (agtech):

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor-50-companies.html)

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

~~~
athriren
Just want to say this is one of the most effective pitches of a company for
potential candidates I have seen on here in a while. Great job!

------
aurelienb
BlaBlaCar | Paris, France | Onsite / Remote | Full-time |
[https://blog.blablacar.com/dreamjobs](https://blog.blablacar.com/dreamjobs)

We are offering a carpooling/bus platform, 22 countries, 70 Million members.
One of the few French Unicorns.

Direct to jobs list ->
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar)

We have multiple positions available: - software engineers (web, iOS, Android,
backend) (Backend: a lot of Java, but also some Go, Python, php) - data
(analysts, engineers, scientists) - Cloud/DB (SRE, Database reliability
engineers)

And also a bunch of non-tech positions for those who want to work in a
tech+transport company.

We are mostly a multi-sites company but we are open to work from home/remote
position in France (not outside of France, sorry).

We may be able to sponsor visa, and BTW, if you are from an EU country, you
don't need a visa (even UK, but maybe not for long...).

Please indicate in your application you have seen my message on hackernews.

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Engineers (Front End, Rust) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

If you're upset about how money works, we should talk! Transparent Systems is
evolving financial infrastructure - building real time settlement solutions
for the modern economy using distributed, cryptographic systems.

We’re looking for strong engineers to join us. We’re a fun, nimble,
collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make smart decisions. We’re a
Rust shop, and looking for backend engineers with experience building
distributed systems and front-end engineers excited about building performant
interfaces for enterprises (Vue + TS).

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
sdalezman
Intello | Senior Software Engineer | $100k - $160k + equity | New York onsite
preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.intello.io](https://www.intello.io)

Intello is the leading provider of SaaS operations solutions. By integrating
with existing cloud software and leveraging proprietary solutions, Intello
provides companies with real-time visibility into their SaaS spend, usage and
security allowing them to manage the full lifecycle of SaaS applications in
one platform.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer + Product Engineer with a
passion for solving challenging technical problems. This is the opportunity to
work on a product that is undergoing tremendous growth and brings with it an
opportunity to build out new architectures and solve scalability (and data!)
challenges. At Intello you will be working with a talented and experienced
team, writing code in Go & Typescript.

If you are interested please email shlomo (at) intello (dot) io

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Backend Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002))

* Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

* Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

* Senior Video Conferencing Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe) ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
kristopolous
Waive | Los Angeles LA Hollywood | Fullstack PHP Python Mobile Native
Automotive | Onsite - Full-Time | DoE

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO STAND OUT. IS THIS WORKING?!

We're a (mostly) electric urban mobility company founded in 2015, a bit before
the current wave of them being everywhere.

I'm running a team of 6 engineers and am looking for a few more at our family-
sized company which may be doing some scaling soon. We have tens of thousands
of customers, millions in assets, planning international expansion, it's a
real thing.

Here's our plan for the next year or so, listed in order (highest first):

* a new ad platform for our screens

* a new app or some other kind of smartphone presence

* New innovative ad tech (see firefly, grabbit, blip, adomni, etc)

I'm really looking for experienced senior software engineers. We have many
other projects ranging from embedded programming, mobile app development, data
modeling, and distributed computing.

Any decent full stack or native mobile developer would be simply magical.

So just email me already at chris@waive.car ... you've already made it this
far.

------
ramorris3
SimpleCitizen | Backend Software Engineer | Salt Lake City (SLC), Utah | Full
Time | Onsite | Visa

SimpleCitizen (YC S16) is a digital immigration and visa solution. Our
software helps people manage, prepare, and submit immigration applications and
track immigration status. The work we do daily has a large impact in our
customers' lives. We are a diverse team looking to hire talented,
collaborative teammates who are excited about improving the immigration
process for our customers.

SimpleCitizen is a fast growing company, and these positions will offer
competitive salaries and equity. We are mainly hiring for a backend software
engineer who will be working with Python, Django, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, and bit
of Elixir.

More information and instructions to apply can be found here:

[https://www.simplecitizen.com/careers/listings/backend-
engin...](https://www.simplecitizen.com/careers/listings/backend-
engineer.html)

------
mattgarnett
ConsenSys R&D | Senior Software Engineer (Rust) | Full-time | Remote

ConsenSys R&D is focused on developing open source technology for the next
generation of Ethereum.

We are looking for senior level engineers and researchers with backgrounds in
systems engineering, distributed networks (p2p), parallel computing,
WebAssembly, and cryptography. Our team is competitively compensated based on
experience.

Some of the things we are working on:

* Building a proof-of-concept client in Rust for Ethereum 2.0 which supports WebAssembly execution for multiple shards.

* Benchmarking the performance of various aspects of WebAssembly runtimes, cryptographic functions, and p2p networking.

* Developing efficient proof tooling for authenticated data structures (merkle proofs).

* Exploring BFT consensus schemes for cross shard transactions.

* Researching and developing global transaction broadcasters.

Apply here: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/?discipline=61666](https://consensys.net/open-roles/?discipline=61666)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded. About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
jeffmellen
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA / San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer,
multiple levels

If you're a software engineer looking to make a beneficial impact on the world
without compromising on cutting-edge technology or career benefits, consider
applying to 10x Genomics.

10x Genomics is a fast-growing biotech company that develops hardware,
software and chemistry that enable researchers to study cancer, the immune
system and biology at single-cell and precise spatial resolution. Our
instruments are installed at top research institutions all over the world, has
powered over 500 publications in the last three years, and has given
scientists new insight into biological phenomena.

Software is at the heart of the 10x Genomics platform; it is needed to convert
raw information from millions of molecules to something scientists can explore
programmatically or visually. We have developed internal and customer-shipping
systems in Go, use React/Redux and Electron for easy-to-use visualization
applications, and are making increasing use of Rust to accelerate and harden
our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
full stack engineers, cloud architects, computational biologists, and firmware
engineers. See
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/)
or email me (jeff at 10xgenomics dot com) directly.

We're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary with options
      - Work with domain experts across a variety of fields
      - Medical, dental, vision, 401(k), FSA, and other benefits
      - Unlimited vacation policy
      - A beautiful new HQ within walking distance of West Dublin/Pleasanton BART, as well as a satellite office in downtown SF
      - Provided lunch (at HQ) 3 days a week, unlimited snacks
      - The existential satisfaction of knowing your software is being used to study and improve human health
    

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
daleco
TripActions | San Francisco, CA / Palo Alto, CA / Amsterdam, NL | Fulltime,
Onsite | [https://tripactions.com](https://tripactions.com)

Our mission is to make the lives of corporate travelers easier and better. We
are focused on the end-to-end experience of all users, including travelers,
executive assistants, finance, travel managers to deliver the best experience
in business travel.

Fast growing startup (5x year-over-year growth), we raised a series D of $250
Million in June 2019. The valuation is now $4 billion.

Feel free to reach out to me at dlecoutre@tripactions.com if you have
questions (I'm one of the Product Designer).

We're looking for:

\- Back-end engineers

\- Front-end engineers

\- Product Designers

\- Android & iOS Engineers

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Managers...

[https://tripactions.com/job-
openings?dep=Engineering](https://tripactions.com/job-
openings?dep=Engineering)

~~~
ram_rar
your FE seems to be broken. Seems like amplitude library is not included ?

------
iwan-cr
Chatroulette.com |DevOps (Kubernetes, AWS), Backend (Scala), Frontend
(ReasonML) | Zurich, Zug, Switzerland | SALARY: >130k CHF | ONSITE (no remote)
| Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

The website was featured on mass media (South Park, major television news
etc.). It is a web app built around 2008 by (back-then) 17 years old who
wanted to talk to his friends on the internet.

The website hasn't really changed in 10 years but right now we are a small
team (including the initial founder) who are rebuilding it from scratch with
Scala, ReasonML, AWS and other modern technologies.

Some of the technical challenges are:

\- Remove anti social content from the website using machine learning based
filtering on the frontend and the backend (in real time!).

\- Allow the website to scale. (We still have many users.)

\- Revamp the branding and keep the site clean.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with tech recruiter

2) Phone screen with our CTO

3) Onsite half a day with us

Say hi:

iwan@chatroulette.com

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Technology Director | New York, NY | Full-Time | Visas welcomed |
ustwo.com

At ustwo, we design and build digital experiences for our clients. Our
products span across mobile and web, as well as immersive technologies such as
AR / VR, all the way to wearables and IoT devices. Our technology team engages
in full production builds, as well as functioning as creative technologists,
strategists, and architects in the conceptual stages of projects.

We are looking for a Technology Director to join the leadership team in our
New York studio. As the Technology Director, you will be responsible for the
overarching technology leadership, well-being and development of our tech team
of 10. This role will sit on the New York leadership team, collaborating
closely with all disciplines and the Managing Director to drive future
innovation and improvements, as well as driving the overarching business
impact in the studio. It will then be your responsibility to translate the
studio strategy into tangible practices and capabilities for the technology
team.

Apply here: [https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-
dir...](https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-director)

------
immad
Mercury | iOS Swift, React+Typescript, Haskell or generalist Software Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Mercury (mercury.co) is building a
bank for startups. We are currently 14 people (8 engineers, 1 designer, 5
BD/Ops) and have raised $6m from a tier A VC (A16Z). We launched 4 months ago
and have 2k+ happy customers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV and was acquired for $45m.

Backend: Haskell

Frontend: React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android

Infra: NixOS, AWS

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

Also hiring for Accounts, Marketing, engineering interns and other roles.

Learn more: [https://mercury.co/jobs](https://mercury.co/jobs)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

~~~
heroHACK17
Having spent a bit of time at Replicated, I can't stress enough how much you
will grow here (regardless of seniority). Even if you're the slightest bit
interested in making a career move, I highly recommend giving them a ring!

~~~
donretag
Are they located in Culver City? Had to do some searching to determine where
exactly. I wish Los Angeles companies listed their exact neighborhood when
posting. :)

~~~
jaaron
Good point. I can start doing that for mine.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Segment is
building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data and route
to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Rails Engineer, Product | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com/careers](https://www.fleetio.com/careers) Fleetio is
a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations around the
world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a hot market
and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused toward high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (14
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: currently on Rails 5.2 (hosted on Heroku). We strive to keep our
frameworks and libraries up to date. Other technologies include Angular,
PostgreSQL, and Redis.

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, professional development
budget.

Apply here:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/jobs/1110400](https://fleetio.workable.com/jobs/1110400)

------
dpipemazo
Elementary Robotics | Los Angeles - DTLA (5th and Grand) | Full-time | Onsite

Elementary's goal is to bring more robots into the world through lowering the
upfront cost and programming complexity of robotic systems. We're a full-stack
robotics company working on everything from electronics to web interfaces.
We're hiring across the board with a few selected roles called out below.

SDK: [https://github.com/elementary-
robotics/atom](https://github.com/elementary-robotics/atom) SDK Docs:
[https://atomdocs.io](https://atomdocs.io)

\------

Roles:

Senior Machine learning Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticsco...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAGAABXEz6x-QkELGS)

Senior Full-stack Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticsco...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAGAABXGs-
a_Fmzrcm)

Senior SDK Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticsco...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elementaryroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAGAABXKIKq-S7NFKz)

~~~
dpipemazo
More job postings:
[https://www.elementaryrobotics.com/careers](https://www.elementaryrobotics.com/careers)

------
unqork2020
Unqork (New York, NY | ONSITE | VISA - transfer)

Senior Frontend Engineer | Senior Backend Engineer | Lead Engineer (migrating
from AngularJS to React.js, Redux, Node.js, Express, MongoDB, AWS/GCP/Azure)

[https://www.unqork.com/careers](https://www.unqork.com/careers)

[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Unqork-
EI_IE21...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Unqork-
EI_IE2100426.11,17.htm)

Unqork is a fast-growing SaaS company with a best-in-class no-code platform
that enables our Fortune-500 customers to build complex, business-logic-
driven, dynamic applications, and bring them to market quickly (in a matter of
weeks).

We are fundamentally changing the way software is built, and enabling any user
to build enterprise-grade software - intuitively - without writing a line of
code.

Our initial focus has been the financial services industry; however, the
problems we're addressing are ubiquitous to _any_ business that leverages
customized software to run efficiently (yep, that's pretty much any business
in the 21st century). While we'll continue to drive a paradigm shift in
financial services, we are already stepping outside of FS into Public
Enterprise- the possibilities are endless!

apply online @ unqork.com/careers or email recruiting@unqork.com with your
resume to get in touch!

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead DevOPs | ONSITE |
www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Senior/Lead DevOps \- SE: Frontend lead/architect, with a focus on React.

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we build beautiful software
for teams. We believe that a team's ability to store and organize information
ultimately defines their ability to execute. Slab is like a knowledge base or
wiki, but reimagined to be fast, intuitive, and powerful. We think of it as a
long-term memory for teams.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers, on a mission to
make work easier. We've had substantial customer growth so far, and this next
year is going to be crucial for us. Every member of our team is going to have
a massive impact.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe
      * Phoenix + Elixir
      * Postgres
      * Docker + Kubernetes
      * Google Compute Platform
    

You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

Full job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

My email: chengyin@slab.com

------
davelesser
GPS Insight | DevOps, Frontend, SDET | Scottsdale, AZ | ONSITE | Fulltime
[https://www.gpsinsight.com](https://www.gpsinsight.com)

GPS Insight is an industry-leading fleet vehicle and asset tracking SaaS
provider. Our customers rely on us to provide actionable insights into their
fleets, including reducing unsafe driving and needlessly wasted fuel. We’re a
company of 165 people, with an engineering team of 35 and counting. We’re PE-
backed and looking to rapidly scale our team to help deliver innovative
products that make a meaningful difference to our customers and change the
landscape of the telematics industry.

Our tech stack: IoT hardware (in-vehicle GPS and ELD), Golang, TypeScript,
React, Redux, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, and PHP

Current openings:

\- DevOps Engineer (Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform, Ansible)

\- Frontend Engineer (React, TypeScript)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (React, TypeScript)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (PHP, Python, or Golang)

To apply or if you have any questions, please feel free to email me directly
at dave.lesser@gpsinsight.com (I’m VP of Technology) or see the links below:

[https://www.linkedin.com/company/gps-insight-
llc/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/gps-insight-llc/jobs/)

[https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Gps-Insight/jobs](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Gps-
Insight/jobs)

------
q845712
Evidation Health | Santa Barbara, SF, San Mateo | Full time and Interns |
ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://evidation.com/careers/](https://evidation.com/careers/)

Evidation runs health studies combining digital data with traditional markers.
In addition we run a "why don't you build some good habits" consumer app.

It's an exciting place to be: we work with companies you've heard of to do
research you'll hear of. Additionally the company really does only pursue
business opportunities that it thinks lead to better health outcomes, so I
don't have to worry (much) about all our data being used for advertising or
worse. There's a strong culture around privacy, security, and only using data
as consented.

As listed on the careers page we have openings on all teams and for all
offices, but I'm specifically leading a small team of Rails backend engineers
in Santa Barbara who work on "bridge" services that talk to 3rd party APIs,
primarily for data ingestion. I'd love to talk to someone with 2+ years of
backend experience in or interested in relocating to Santa Barbara. The
company in general is very remote friendly and I'd consider adding remote to
this team for the right candidate, but more likely at this time a remote Rails
engineer would fit in best on one of our other Rails backend teams.

I'm happy to field and route general inquiries about other roles and teams,
but again especially looking for a Rails engineer who'd enjoy working on
critical data ingestion and related services. jkimmel at evidation dot com

------
xhrpost
Summer | Multiple | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/meetsummer](https://jobs.lever.co/meetsummer)

Summer’s mission is to help the 45 million Americans burdened by student debt
save time and money through smart, algorithm-based recommendations. Summer
combines policy expertise and innovative technology to serve student loan
borrowers across the country. Our founding team draws on years of experience
in public policy, law, consumer finance, and engineering to tackle one of the
greatest challenges of our generation.

We’re registered as a public benefit corporation as part of our commitment to
helping all borrowers improve their financial health through better repayment
strategies. We recently raised our Series A and are backed by a team of world-
class investors, including General Catalyst, NextView, Greycroft, Foundation
Capital, Story Ventures, and QED Investors—and our first partner is Yale
University.

Tech: React, Redux, Node, JavaScript, Typescript, Postgres, AWS

Data Analyst | Senior Product Manager | UX Designer | QA Engineer | Senior
Back-End Engineer | Software Engineer | Head of Talent Acquisition | Product
Marketer [https://meetsummer.com](https://meetsummer.com)

------
eddingley
Lyft Level 5 | Self-driving Research | London, UK | Full-Time + Interns |
Onsite

Level 5 is looking for doers and creative problem solvers to join us in
developing the leading self-driving system for ridesharing. Our team members
come from diverse backgrounds and areas of expertise, and each has the
opportunity to have an outsized influence on the future of our technology. Our
world-class software and hardware experts work in brand new garages and labs
in Palo Alto, California, and offices in London, England and Munich, Germany.
And we're moving at an incredible pace: we're currently servicing employee
rides in our test vehicles on the Lyft app. Learn more at lyft.com/level5.

This newly formed team will develop new experimental solutions that combine
the latest findings in cutting-edge computer vision, deep learning and large-
scale data processing to advance the capabilities of our existing systems and
to advance the state-of-the-art of the field.

Responsibilities: -Work in a small, high-velocity team of engineers and
researchers -Design and prototype new computer vision and deep learning
solutions -Develop case studies and experimentally validate hypotheses
Collaborate with AV engineering teams in productionizing systems -Advance the
state-of-the-art, publish and represent Level 5 at top-tier conferences (e.g.
CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Experience & Skills: \- Hands-on deep learning experience (deep learning,
reinforcement learning, GAN, autoencoders etc.) \- Experience publishing at
state-of-the-art conferences (e.g. CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Apply at lyft.com/careers or get in touch direct - edingley@lyft.com

------
vgrocha
Arena Analytics | Full Stack Developer | New York City, NY | Baltimore, MD |
Remote (US) possible for experienced candidates |
[https://www.arena.io/](https://www.arena.io/)

We apply large amounts of data and cutting-edge data science to transform the
way people are identified and hired. We are deployed in over 500 healthcare
facilities, including Mt. Sinai Health System, Adventist HealthCare and
Sunrise Senior Living. Our clients have experienced a median of 38% reduction
in employee turnover and generated millions in cost savings.

We might be focused on the healthcare industry today. That is only the
beginning!

The technology group has three main concerns governing our lives: support our
data science, integrate with client systems and build new product lines. For
integrations we emphasize correctness and a creative approach in working
around the constraints inherent with mature, legacy, third-party systems. Much
of this code is written in OCaml with the occasional Python. For everything
else we prioritize time to market, fast iteration and the customer feedback
cycle. Much of this code is written in Python with the occasional OCaml.

Our stack: OCaml, Python, C# Platform: AWS Monitoring and alerting: Datadog,
Sentry and VictorOps CI/CD: Github, CircleCI, Coveralls, Bash and Ansible

Apply by emailing me (vinicius at arena) or using the link below. Feel free to
reach out if you have any questions.

More info @
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n)

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia & New York. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

~~~
kangoo1707
Please take a look at my CV. I'm a fullstack developer (Elixir, Node, PHP,
React, Vue, Flutter...)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqkm467cb9ay65f/Lam%20Huynh.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqkm467cb9ay65f/Lam%20Huynh.pdf?dl=0)

------
rgoldfinger
Quizlet | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA / Denver, CO | Full Time |
ONSITE

I'm a software engineer on the Web Infra team at Quizlet. We're looking for
senior engineers to help us improve the technical underpinnings and developer
experience of the React (Typescript) web app and our backend services, used by
millions every day. If you can't stop thinking about the best design patterns
and developer experience, and want to have a big impact on the technical
direction of a high-growth and successful company, then please reach out.
You'll be both challenged and given the space to do the job right.

Quizlet ([https://quizlet.com/](https://quizlet.com/)) is building an online
education business with over 50 million monthly active users. In addition to
roles on my team, we're hiring for a variety of product and infrastructure
positions.
[https://quizlet.com/careers#positions](https://quizlet.com/careers#positions)

Please reach out to me if you want to learn more about the Web Infra team at
roger.goldfinger at quizlet dot com. Tech Stack: Kubernetes, React,
Typescript, HHVM, Kotlin, MySQL, CircleCI, Google Cloud

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack: * Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
LilBytes
TechnologyOne |
[https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/JobDetail/Br...](https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/JobDetail/Brisbane-
Queensland-Australia-DevOps-Engineer-SaaS-Platform/7469) | Brisbane,
Queensland, Australia | Full-time, Onsite | DevOps Engineer, SaaS Platform |

My personal e-mail is in my profile if you'd like to ask any questions of the
role. I am not part of the recruitment process in anyway btw.

I'm not a recruiter, I work in this team and I'm not in Management. You'd be
my colleague. But if I do refer some one I get a referral bonus. ;-)

1x Position available, 2 are in the pipeline but aren't listed as of yet.

===

Must be a Permanent Resident or a Citizen.

===

Known specifics from an internal employee

* We're heavily invested AWS * PowerShell, Python, GoLang, Bash, .Net and/or C# experience are desired. NB: Doesn't need to be all of them, just show your experience in your language of choice and be absolutely willing to learn PowerShell and one or two of the others.

===

The following is from the listing on the TechOne site.

* Live every day on the cutting edge working with emerging cloud technologies at massive scale * Join the industry’s most experienced and award winning cloud team * We’re changing the world of enterprise software. With 14 products and a comprehensive range of preconfigured solutions, we’re making life simple by offering Enterprise Software as a Service * TNE:ASX is on the ASX 150

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Brown,
Stripe, Twitter, Google, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior
doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and
fine-grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hn_rust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hn_ops] or [hn_react] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
evan22w
Rotabull | Senior Software Engineer | $125k - $145k / 0.75% - 1.25% | New
York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Rotabull is a young aviation software company in New York City working on a
next-generation platform for selling aircraft parts, to bring online the $75
billion that airlines spend on repairs each year. Our customers are aircraft
parts suppliers around the world, depending on our systems to run their day-
to-day businesses.

We're not looking for prior experience in any specific technology. Rather, we
are looking for generalist engineers who care deeply about building high-
quality software and are interested in our work at the intersection of
aerospace and e-commerce.

For this senior IC role, we're looking for someone who can take significant
ownership of the quality of our codebase and technical processes as we prepare
to scale from seed to Series A.

\------

Current stack: Elixir / Phoenix, TypeScript / React, C# / .NET for Windows
services, Postgres, Heroku

\------

Our ideal candidate has 4+ years of prior work experience as a software
engineer. In addition, we're looking for the following:

* A desire to work in a highly collaborative environment and aid in mentorship of other team members (pair programming and technical retrospectives are core practices for us)

* Extensive experience with and a belief in the importance of automated tests

* Experience building and maintaining production web or mobile applications

Please shoot an email to jobs[at]rotabull[dot]com with your resume and a
sentence or two about why you’re interested.

------
dbcfd
Verizon NDR | Denver, CO | Full Time | Onsite (Remote Ok) |
[https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-t...](https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-
threat-analytics-and-detection/network-detection-response/)

Verizon NDR (formerly Protectwise) is the evolution of effective, efficient
and accessible network security. Customers need no specialized hardware to
rapidly deploy Network Detection and Response in any segment of the modern
network — enterprise, cloud, industrial, IoT and 5G — to see all activities
and record everything for comprehensive analysis, discovery and action.

Come join us if are looking to work on a very challenging problem, securing
some of the largest networks in the world, dealing with a high volume of data,
on a very good, agile team, with a great group of peers.

\- Packet Processing (Rust) - Develop the next generation of network capture
and perform analysis of packets and network protocols. Knowledge of C/C++ and
network protocols (IT and OT) is helpful.

\- Platform (Scala) -> Work on the system responsible for ingesting,
processing, and storing the captured network data. Knowledge of Kafka, Solr,
and Cassandra is helpful. Knowledge of C/C++ and network protocols (IT and OT)
is helpful.

\- Infrastructure (Terraform/AWS) -> Help to enable the infrastructure
powering the platform. Knowledge of Chef, Ansible, Cassandra, Solr, Kafka, and
the JVM helpful.

If you are interested or want more information, please contact Eric Stevens (
eric.stevens1@verizon.com ). In your communication, please mention hacker
news.

~~~
zerr
US only rem0te? Also, is Verizon a rem0te friendly company in general?

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing New York
(but remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR
pros and marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very
flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if you let responsible
people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline, not only
will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee!

We are devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
Gunicorn, ES6 and Webpack on the front-end, Varnish, and Ansible. If you enjoy
Django, scraping, textual analysis, information extraction, and _data_, this
is your place. Our engineers are not siloed to any particular part of the
application - everyone contributes everywhere. Bonus points if you are
familiar with browser performance profiling, search relevancy tuning,
security, DevOps interest and experience, or have a demonstrated empathy for
design.

We would love to talk to you! Here's what we're hiring for now:

\- Senior Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behavior in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 30 people & have another year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- Team Lead, GO Backend
[http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend](http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend)

\- GO Backend Developer
([http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- C Linux Software Developer
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux Automation Specialist
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

~~~
HoppyHaus
Your cert expired. Second one this thread for security companies.

~~~
jtheory
Both using LetsEncrypt.

A few maybe-useful thoughts:

* setting up LE & an auto-renewing cert isn't too hard, and it feels smarter than paying for a cert the old way, but if you're super-busy with everything else, it may not be worth it, yet.

* setting up LE in a rush is bad. You'll make some minor error, you won't double-check in 3 months that yes, the renewal happened, and you will find out that your site has been hacked from your customers or potential customers (except that no, it hasn't been hacked)

* whether you buy a 2 year cert ("now I have 2 years to set up LE") or do set up LE, sign up for SSL cert monitoring. You can have something like DownNotifier.com ping you directly in Slack when expiration is coming up.

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Web Software Engineer | Junior
Full-Stack Web Developer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech and many more of the
best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript (React frontend, Node.js backend), MongoDB

Team: 20 people total, 6 developers

Onsite, remote considered for candidates with expertise in web-based
collaboration / data visualization products.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com

More info on the position: [https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-
developer/](https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-developer/)

~~~
kato13
Is this position for both a Junior and Senior Developer?

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is solving the data challenge for self-driving cars, by
automatically filtering, categorizing and evaluating raw sensor data.
Currently hiring Data Engineers and Product Managers.

    
    
      * Work at the unique intersection of robotics, machine learning and big data    processing
    
    
      * Immerse yourself in our mission of making self-driving cars a reality
    
    
      * Collaborate closely with experienced Machine Learning researchers
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
timols
Zenput | San Francisco, CA USA or Remote | Full-time | Software Engineer,
Staff Software Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE | $90k-$175k + equity (depends on
location/role)

We’re changing the way restaurants and other retail chain operators like
Dominos, Chipotle, KFC, Jersey Mike’s, and 7-Eleven translate operations
strategy into great customer experiences. Today we have customers who are
collectively overseeing 40,000 locations across 35+ countries using our mobile
platform to drive operations excellence across all their stores.

We're looking to expand our team of experienced software engineers to help us
bring a number of new capabilities to market from advanced prediction to IoT
and computer vision. Our stack is based on a service oriented architecture, so
we have a number of different technologies at play. To begin with, you'll be
working with Python (Django), JS/Typescript (React) as well as many other
tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

More about us: [https://www.zenput.com](https://www.zenput.com)

If you're interested, email me at timols(at )zenput( dot)com. No recruiters
please!

------
namrata13
Lambda School (YC S17) | Senior Backend/Front- end/Fullstack Engineers and Eng
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime

Lambda School is building the world’s best and risk-free coding school.
Students pay nothing until they get a high-paying job. We’re on a mission to
unlock everyone’s potential regardless of circumstance by becoming the best
place in the world to launch a new career.

We are hiring rock star senior engineers -- Data warehouse, Frontend, Backend,
Fullstack, and Engineering Managers. This is a unique opportunity to work in a
small founding engineering team at a high growth company.

(1) Data Warehouse Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-data](http://bit.ly/lambda-
data)

(2) FullStack Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/lambda-fullstack)

(3) Backend Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
backend](http://bit.ly/lambda-backend)

(4) Engineering Managers, Head of Recruiting role, Product Managers or anyone
else: please email hiring@lambdaschool.com (no recruiting agencies please!)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
16 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 4 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | www.etflogic.com |
Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporates and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance and trading is a must. Other topics we focus on are: ETF
pricing, fixed income analytics, flow monitoring, portfolio optimization and
MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and impact cost estimates, factor and style
analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We employ a
scalable micro-services framework for rapid data delivery to a global set of
users.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
dizone
September:

Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Engineering Manager - Infrastructure, Data Science Manager -
Analytics, Senior Product Manager, Director of Language Engineering, Senior
Frontend Engineer - Applications Team, Customer Success Manager, Account
Executive, Market Development Representative, Senior Account Executive -
Seattle, New York, London

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, DataEng | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of < 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

DataEng:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1839380?gh_jid=1839...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1839380?gh_jid=1839380)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

~~~
foxhop
I work REMOTE at Remind, feel free to reach out if you have questions.

~~~
bradcomp
Hey foxhop. How would we reach out? You don't have an email on your profile.

------
enanale
Elemeno Health (YC S16) | Lead Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Oakland, CA |
Full Time | Onsite, but flexible.

Medical errors are the #3 leading cause of death in the US. They also cause
massive inefficiency and waste.

Elemeno Health (www.elemenohealth.com) is on a mission to reduce medical
errors, through our innovative approach to frontline training and support.

That’s where you come in. We are looking for an experienced software engineer
to own something big: our full stack, from front to back. We’ve got delighted
customers, real results, and peer-reviewed publications demonstrating our
value. Help us scale and spread true best practices nationwide.

Our stack: AngularJS/Material, GraphQL, NodeJS, AWS Lambda, DynamoDB More at
[https://stackshare.io/elemeno-health/elemeno-
health](https://stackshare.io/elemeno-health/elemeno-health)

Full req: [https://angel.co/company/elemeno-health/jobs/615657-lead-
sof...](https://angel.co/company/elemeno-health/jobs/615657-lead-software-
engineer-full-stack)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | [https://www.crazygames.com/](https://www.crazygames.com/) |
Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE Head of Product Development

With recent technologies such as WebGL and WebAssembly, the browser has become
a powerful gaming platform. High-quality 3D graphics and near-native level
performance are becoming possible without the need for downloads, apps, or
platform-specific development. We are building the tools to allow game
developers to use this opportunity.

Our browser games platform is already reaching more than 10 million people per
month. We are self-funded, profitable, and fast-growing. We are currently
looking for people to join our team:

\- Head of Product Development (LEUVEN, BELGIUM) -
[https://angel.co/company/crazy-games/jobs/491769-head-of-
pro...](https://angel.co/company/crazy-games/jobs/491769-head-of-product-
development)

More information here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

------
skellystudios
Stacker | Europe + Africa Timezones | REMOTE ONLY

.

Stacker lets people build apps without code.

.

We want to change the way software is built and make it available to everyone.
That's a pretty big task, and we've got some pretty exciting problems:

If you're a FRONTEND ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're building an
app runtime that lets you specify an entire app in a bunch of JSON config and
have it run as a real-time single page app.

If you're a PRODUCT MANAGER, get in touch and we can chat about how we're
taking the features common across all web apps and turning them into
installable modules that work seamlessly together.

If you're a PRODUCT DESIGNER, tell us how you'd go about creating not just one
design system, but a design-system system to allow our users to build apps
that are beautiful by default, but be customisable to the finest level.

If you like PINA COLADA and getting CAUGHT IN THE RAIN, then get in touch
anyway.

* * *

We're a fully remote team, Europe+Africa timezones only please. We believe in
radical transparency, being good people and making a dent in the universe.

Apply by emailing jobs@stacker.app. Again, Europe+Africa timezones only
PLEASE. :)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
90,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
lmakings
INTEROS(SaaS)|Haskell Software Engineer|Arlington, VA| Full-time.

Calling all Haskell enthusiast!!!

At least 5 years of hands on experience in designing and architecting
applications in a functional style and a strong working foundation in machine
learning, big data and AWS infrastructure.

Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Mathematics, Physics or
another scientific field is preferred

Experience working within a distributed micro-services architecture

Enough experience with Haskell to be comfortable with things like: Monad
Transformers Rank-N Types Functional Dependencies Type Families GADTs Lenses
Type-Level Programming Experience with either of the following would be a
plus: Reflex / Reflex.Dom / Obelisk Data Visualization

Experience and interest in training developers without Haskell/FP experience
Completed projects that you can discuss in depth or code samples (ideally in
Haskell) that you can share are a big plus

Apply:
[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html)

~~~
tome
> Calling all Haskell enthusiast!!!

This typo is funny :)

------
raja
Validere | React and Elixir Developers | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/) At Validere (YC S16), we are
building a new way to optimize the multi-trillion dollar physical trading of
oil & gas. We are working on a challenging problem and are looking for smart
people that align with our vision to build amazing products and services for
industries that have been largely ignored by technology so far.

We are looking for both React and Elixir developers to join our platform team
as we pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Tech Stack (Trading Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS Tech Stack (Data Science / Machine Learning): Python, Numpy,
SciPy, Pandas, Numba, PyTorch

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
grey-area
Bedful | Software Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://bedful.com](https://bedful.com)

We run one of the most popular camping websites in the UK and help millions of
people a year plan and book a great camping and glamping holiday. We are
constantly improving our central booking system - Bedful, along with our
review sites cool camping, glampingly, cool places and others so you’ll be
working on exciting new features which our site owners and customers request.

We deploy new code to production most days and are looking for a junior
software engineer to work in our busy office in Shoreditch, London. Most of
our code is written in Go - we’ve been using Go for a few years now and love
working with it. Limited experience in Go is not a problem as long as you're
keen to learn.

More details here: [https://bedful.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://bedful.com/careers/software-engineer) or send me an email
kenny at bedful.com.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. The innovations of the future will all rely on
software and we want to bring the future sooner by building the best tools
that help developers answer questions about their code.

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp use Sourcegraph every day.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Marketing,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Software Engineer - Build and integrate libraries for server-side
features including ad content delivery, cross product promotion and related
analytics.

Data Analyst - Products - Create in-depth analyses, tools and dashboards to
highlight the in-game behaviors that drive revenue activities and user
retention

Director of Product - Responsible for the production and business results of
all mobile games developed within their suite of games.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
simtel20
> Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
> Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Is this meant to be a single job description or multiple descriptions? I'm not
sure how to parse that line.

~~~
RedBalloonSec
Multiple positions.We are hiring four four fill time positions and two
internships

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer

Python Engineer

Business Development Analyst

Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern

Business Development Intern

------
shusson
CTcue | Angular / NodeJS / Typescript / Postgresql / Elasticsearch | Amsterdam
| Fulltime | €40k-60k | ONSITE | [https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-developer)

CTcue builds a search application that makes medical data useful for
hospitals. We transform structured and unstructured medical data (notes,
referral letters, observations) into a single generic data-model for our
search application. This allows our users to find the data they need which we
hope will improve patient care.

The search application is currently used on a daily basis in 20+ hospitals of
The Netherlands and Belgium. We intend to grow even more!

Do you want to work for a startup that is innovating the healthcare industry?
We're looking for great people in Amsterdam. Email jochem@ctcue.com for a
chat.

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe. We are currently looking to add team members in North and South
America only.

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform](http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of the
Americas. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS, K8s

------
trebuhd
Healthy Workers | Amsterdam, Netherlands | React Native Developer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

Healthy Workers creates the best work environment to optimise employee
engagement and productivity. With our continuous loop of data collection,
analysis and improvement, we help businesses and employees reach their full
potential.

We're currently looking for a React Native developer. Do you want to make a
lasting impact on health and wellbeing in the workplace? Join our team in
Amsterdam!

Our infrastructure stack:

    
    
      - React + Redux (web app)
      - React Native (mobile app)
      - TypeScript
      - Java (backend)
      - Kubernetes
      - Google Cloud Services
    

The ideal candidate would have some experience in React Native, proficiency
with JavaScript, Git and familiarity with using REST APIs.

If you meet the above qualifications, don't hesitate to apply! You can contact
me directly at hubert@healthyworkers.nl.

------
tapjoytaylor
Tapjoy - Hiring Engineering and Data Science Internationally

Tapjoy is revolutionizing the mobile advertising and app monetization
industry. We work with Brand Advertisers to help them reach their ideal mobile
audience through rewarded video ads and our offerwall. We work with Publishers
to help them acquire new users and monetize their mobile apps.

[https://www.tapjoy.com/careers/](https://www.tapjoy.com/careers/) or
recruiting@tapjoy.com

Data Science Manager - San Francisco Principal Data Scientist - San Francisco,
Santa Barbara, or Boston Senior Software Engineer, Operations - London Data
Scientist - Seoul Senior Engineer (Back-end) - Seoul Software Engineer
(Frontend) - Seoul

Tech Stack: Front End: React, Backend: Java, Spark, Kafka, Aerospike, REST
API, Ops: Kubernetes, Docker, Envoy, Istio, AWS

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Asana is a leading work management platform, helping more than 70,000
organizations and millions of users across 195 countries organize and manage
all of their work, including AB-InBev, Airbnb, AllBirds, KLM Air France,
Kohl’s, NASA, Panera, Sephora, Uber, Viessmann Group and Vox Media. Asana has
been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE three years in a row, and one
of Glassdoor’s and Inc.’s Best Places to Work. Headquartered in San Francisco
with offices in New York, Dublin, Sydney, Vancouver, and Reykjavík, Asana is
always looking for curious, collaborative people to be a part of our inclusive
culture and help us achieve our mission.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Lead Data Scientist, New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1297540/lead-data-scientist-](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1297540/lead-data-scientist-)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for great people to join our team. At the moment we’d
love to hear from frontend devs with a bit of experience under their belt
looking to take a lead role in product development.

We use all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where
possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me directly aidan@rapidtender.com) -- No recruiters or software houses
please

------
TVL123
Transview Logistics | Full-time | Local or Remote | Ruby and/or React Software
Engineer

Come join a great team developing AI-based web applications focused on
reducing cost and emissions in the transportation and logistics industry!

We are looking for 1-2 developers, React and/or Ruby on Rails experience is a
requirement, general full-stack experience a plus.

Company is located in Boulder, CO. Prefer local but will consider remote
developers.

Compensation commensurate with experience, but somewhere in the range of
$80-135k.

Send a cover letter and resume to jobs@transviewlogistics.com

See: [https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/transview-logistics-
llc-19...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/transview-logistics-
llc-19ecf003/software-engineer-d4cc3dd9)

------
Tiwana
PeopleDoc| Software Engineer & Site Reliability Enginner, Engineering Manager
| Paris | REMOTE | Full-time Our tech stack : Python/Django, Java, Scala,
Javascript/ember.js, PostgreSQL, Rabbit MQ, Redis, Openstack, Ansible
PeopleDoc is making the difficult job of HR easier through our cloud based HR
Service Delivery platform The PeopleDoc's DNA is technology. Our R&D team is
composed by more than 80 high-skilled people dedicated in delivering good code
and being really active in the Opensource community. The team is completely
autonomous and has all latitude to make its own choice. We believe in micro-
service approach and zero down time deployment.

~~~
spartakos87
Where send to my CV?

------
danquill
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

React / Ruby / Rails / Python / Machine Learning

At Quill.org, we’ve created an online learning platform to help middle school
students, primarily lower income ones, improve their reading and writing
ability. Our pedagogy is based on years of research that shows that once
students understand the logic behind constructing sentences, their ability to
read and write improves dramatically. Unlike common multiple-choice-based
learning tools, our tools allow students to practice writing sentences and
passages in their browser, while still receiving real-time, focused feedback.
This is a challenging engineering problem that we use a variety of methods to
solve, from simple regex to machine learning.

Some info about Quill.org:

\- We were named one of Fast Company’s Top 10 Most Innovative Education
Companies in 2018: [https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-learning-
powered-software-teaches-kids-to-be-better-writers)

\- We served over 1 million students last year and are continuing to grow.

\- In April 2019, we won a grant from Google’s AI for Social Good initiative
which provides us with both funding and mentorship from Google’s NLP experts.

\- We’ve been funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, AT&T, Black Rock,
and the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative to name a few.

As a member of our engineering team, you will be directly involved in building
tools for students, teachers, and administrators. We are looking for
developers who can take features from a user story to production. We are a
rapidly-growing team of 15 working in the Financial District of New York City.
This is a full-time role on-site, and we cannot sponsor a visa at this time.

See all of our open positions here:
[https://www.quill.org/careers](https://www.quill.org/careers)

We're hiring: Junior, Midlevel, and Senior Full-Stack Engineers.

------
spac
Epistemic AI | Multiple Roles | New York or REMOTE | VISA | Full Time

At Epistemic AI we are building the next generation of tools to accelerate
biomedical research with AI and NLP.

We are a group of world-renown scientists and engineers from the likes of
Google, NASA, Two Sigma, NYU, and more. We are dedicated to enabling advances
in biomedical research and practice with AI and NLP.

Our partners include some of the greatest biomedical institution in the world.

We are creating a movement of people enthusiastically committed to a new
vision for the future of biomedical research.

We are hiring for a variety of positions, engineering, research, and
operations.

If you're intrigued and want to come help advance biomedical research please
drop us a line at info@epistemic.ai

------
dwolfand
United Income from Capital One | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer -
Javascript | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time We’re hiring! United Income
is a fintech startup looking to add engineering talent to our team.

We were recently acquired by Capital One and are operating as an independent
subsidiary while having the backing of a Fortune 100 company!

Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript and/or Python? Are you
interested in the movement to a serverless infrastructure?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 15 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

------
catiasousa
EVBox |SW Engineer Back End |Amsterdam |Visa + Relocation |Onsite

Be part of a zero-emission future!

You will build and improve the cloud services and apps that support our
charging stations. Your software will handle load balancing and
interoperability with roaming partners.

You will contribute to and influence infrastructure decisions and automation.

You will also make your colleagues better by being a mentor :)

Stack: Java, NoSQL, Spring, Guice, Hibernate, Docker, Microservices,
Kubernetes

Interested? Ping me an email on catia.sousa@evbox.com or check
[https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-
backend](https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-backend)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
jbarciauskas
If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on here:
[https://youtu.be/uQrRbvLyJ4M](https://youtu.be/uQrRbvLyJ4M)

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Headless browser automation
(Selenium and PhantomJS), and React.JS. We are looking for a senior backend
developer.

Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser
Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
meabhCA
ComplyAdvantage / Engineering Manager / Software Engineers (Python/Java/SDET)
/ Machine Learning / NLP Engineers / DevOps / London / Cluj / New York /
Singapore / Full time / VISA / ONSITE

We're hiring across multiple teams to build our AI driven anti-money
laundering solutions. Backed by Balderton Capital and Index Ventures (Series B
$30mln)

Get in touch with meabh.nguyen@complyadvantage.com or check out
[https://complyadvantage.com/jobs/](https://complyadvantage.com/jobs/)

------
melissank
Vestwell | Frontend Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits +
Equity

We’re excited about bringing onboard an experienced Frontend Engineer with 3+
years of experience building real-world UIs using JavaScript libraries like
React.

You will join one of our teams as a key contributor. Beyond this you will work
across teams to help optimize how Vestwell uses JavaScript and other tech.

See more at:
[https://vestwell.workable.com/jobs/1089632](https://vestwell.workable.com/jobs/1089632)

Feel free to reach out to me at melissa.kraus@vestwell.com if you have any
questions!

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco or REMOTE
(US only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup, still in stealth, working to change how risk is
insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several IPOs and
acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San Francisco, have
raised several million in seed money to date, and currently employ around
thirty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join something on
the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty supportive team,
willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you need. You can
work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can only consider
applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Product Manager with hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-
prod...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-product-
manager)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

~~~
adisahay
Do you sponsor visas like H-1B?

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers What is BitMEX -
and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers
investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where
you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and
particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open accounts, of which
approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers
commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail traders the
ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk,
with other market participants on a level playing field. Our platform was
developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in computer science,
financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and
subsequently has grown to become one of the most important marketplaces in the
crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed below. Please apply if you are
interested in learning more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Senior Software Engineer, Mobile
[https://grnh.se/ea3714a82](https://grnh.se/ea3714a82), Dir. of Product
Engineering [https://grnh.se/3f470c192](https://grnh.se/3f470c192), Sr. HRBP
[https://grnh.se/64215cc62](https://grnh.se/64215cc62)

------
jackietreehorn
Dharma (YC S17) | Senior Full Stack Engineer & Senior Front End Engineer | San
Francisco |ONSITE | Full-Time | [https://www.dharma.io](https://www.dharma.io)

About Us: We have just started the closed beta of Dharma v2. Dharma is the
easiest way to save money from anywhere in the world. From Argentina to
Zimbabwe, create a Dharma Account, make a deposit, and earn interest
instantly.

To learn more or apply:
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

------
johnm1019
Cruise | San Francisco, CA (south bay only? reach out to me) | C++, C, Go,
Python | Application & Embedded Engineers | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://getcruise.com/careers/jobs/?department=4h3y7X&team=42...](http://getcruise.com/careers/jobs/?department=4h3y7X&team=42130)

We’re building self-driving cars and they’re on the road right now driving
around San Francisco and Phoenix. I’m an engineering manager on the Embedded
Systems team which has a wider scope than you might first think. We work
closely with the hardware, security, safety, frameworks, and fleet operations
teams and span through FPGA logic, embedded OS, device drivers, first layer
application code, embedded software deployment, vehicle start-up, and
hardware-in-the-loop test rigs. Our code runs all over the car from custom
devices (ECUs) to the high level brain handling higher level functions. We
have a ton of open positions which are funded by both real dollars (salary)
and equity and want you to help us work on this rewarding and highly visible
challenge. Your work will be the foundational software upon which the rest of
Cruise builds. If you want to audio/video chat or have any questions you can
reach out to me directly by email - jm.fischer@getcruise.com. If you’re ready
to apply you can send me your resume or use the careers website
[http://getcruise.com/careers](http://getcruise.com/careers).

------
mrgzg1
Carbon3D | Bay Area & US Remote |
[http://software.carbon3d.com](http://software.carbon3d.com) I work on the
automation / tooling side of things at Carbon and we have a very diverse (CS,
chem-engs, materials, mech-engs, mfg-engs) set of people working on
modernizing & industrializing additive manufacturing. Our printers are used in
real-world use cases like mass manufacturing: \- Mid-soles for Adidas:
[https://www.adidas.com/us/4D](https://www.adidas.com/us/4D) \- Helmet pads
for NFL:
[https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/](https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/) \- Bike
seats for Specialized: h ttps://www.carbon3d.com/specialized/
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A)
We are looking for great engineer(s) to work on our software that helps users
prepare 3D models for printing. We use three.js for our modeling tools and
react for most of our general ui components. Our back-end is a combination of
node and C++. Most of our JavaScript code is in TypeScript. Experience with
areas of our stack is helpful but many people join our team without being an
expert in all the areas - (emphasis on we are looking for generally smart and
humble people). You can reach me on mgandhi+hn@carbon3d.com for any qs and our
fav recruiter: apagin+hn@carbon3d.com

------
marcobartolini
SKA Organisation | [https://skatelescope.org](https://skatelescope.org) |
DevOps Engineer | Manchester - UK | ONSITE | Full-time

The Square Kilometre Array (SKA) is a global project to build a multi-purpose
radio telescope that will play a major role in answering key questions in
modern astrophysics and cosmology. Thirteen countries are now participating in
the project, with others engaged in discussions regarding possible membership.
Facilities for the new telescope will be located in South Africa and
Australia, with our headquarters in a purpose-built building at Jodrell Bank,
Cheshire, UK. SKA HQ currently houses around 90 staff but has just undergone a
major expansion to accommodate up to 150 staff as the project moves towards
construction and operation of the SKA telescopes.

Negotiations between the governments of SKA member countries to establish the
SKA Observatory as an Inter-Governmental Organisation (IGO) have recently
concluded; the IGO is expected to be established in late 2020.

An ideal role for an enthusiastic DevOps advocate, who is interested in
working for a ground breaking international scientific project.

Full job description and application instructions:
[https://recruitment.skatelescope.org/vacancy/devops-
engineer...](https://recruitment.skatelescope.org/vacancy/devops-
engineer-396030.html)

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance About us: Teads was created in 2011
in the south of France in Montpellier. We were the first to offer OutStream
Video Advertising formats, allowing you to keep the Web free AND enjoyable for
everyone. We have united and empowered the best publishers in the world and
distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every month within professionally-produced
content.

Our engineering team brings together more than 120 talented individuals
(feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning challenges as
well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted on AWS (3
regions, 2000 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.com](https://engineering.teads.com), our job offers
[https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers) or contact us: recruitment-fr(at)teads.com Have a great day
:)

------
justsilverman
Wealthfront ([https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com)) |
Staff Frontend Engineer | Frontend Engineer | Palo Alto, California | Full-
time | REMOTE

Help Wealthfront disrupt the banking industry! Wealthfront is an interactive
financial platform that helps people plan for and manage their financial
lives. We manage almost $20 billion for our clients and are looking for
engineers who are excited to help deliver the next generation of financial
services.

Our frontend engineering team is responsible for building the client-facing
web application and is passionate about building best in class user interfaces
and web platform infrastructure. Frontend engineers focus on: i) product
engineering to develop new features or iterate toward delightful user
experiences, ii) web platform infrastructure to improve the health and
performance of our systems and increase product delivery velocity by
developing new tools and capabilities and iii) test, build and deployment
infrastructure to enable reliably deploying our frontend services multiple
times per hour.

Our client-side application is built using React, Redux and D3. We rely on in-
house solutions for feature flags, A/B tests and continuous deployment.

We're hiring frontend engineers and for many other positions. Apply at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers).

------
tara_anomalie
Anomalie | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco | Full-time

Anomalie has a shot at building a generational retail company because our
advantage is in tech/data/operations, not brand. Wedding dresses are low-
variable and the customer gives a lot of data. Our challenge is creating a
mind-reading experience for a bride that visualizes her dress + then makes it
more and more efficiently. We found a niche (250,000 signups in last year) and
have a clear path. If we can develop this "mass customization" IP for wedding
dresses, we can expand to other areas. There's something special happening
here and I would love to chat if you're interested in learning more!

What we're looking for: \- Experience with some of the technologies in our
stack; Ruby on Rails 5, PostgreSQL, Redis, jQuery, React, React-Native, AWS \-
Professional experience with mobile-first software engineering. \- A passion
for learning and sharing knowledge. \- A portfolio of work (commercial, open
source, or personal projects) that demonstrates proficiency with a modern web
application stack and design patterns. \- See code with an eye for old world
craftsmanship. - Build it to last; never sacrifice quality.

What you get: \- Competitive salary/benefits \- Office in Hayes Valley \-
Amazing culture \- A free dress (for you or spouse/friend)

Full Job Description:
[https://dressanomalie.com/careers/full_stack_developer](https://dressanomalie.com/careers/full_stack_developer)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE | Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. We
have about 100 employees scattered around the world, with about 19 software
developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small
and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly. We recently
closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--all departments are
hiring (30% increase in headcount last quarter--to give you an idea of our
growth rate).

It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, Software Engineers in Test - QA, Site Reliability Engineers, & a
Director of Product Management

Here is our job listing page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Backend Developer and Account Executive | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime,
Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (19 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing teams from lots of different organizations and we've
got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering,
and web scaling technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

Account Executive, Mid-Market: We are looking for an exceptional salesperson
to focus on our enterprise opportunities. You would be one of the first hires
in this role and have a chance to help shape the future of the sales
department.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/674C3AE920](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/674C3AE920)

Backend Developer: We're working on some very interesting technical challenges
using video and machine learning, which means we're hiring the brightest
developers. Skills include python/django, docker/kubernetes, elasticsearch,
postgres, and algorithm design.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/CA27ABED5A](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/CA27ABED5A)

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane is building the future of eCommerce.

Jane is an MIT-founded, high growth, and rapidly expanding technology company
in the cannabis industry. As the cannabis industry’s first complete real-time
marketplace, we aim to provide consumers with a confident, safe and simple
shopping experience. Users can browse local products in real-time, compare by
price, proximity or popularity and place orders at local stores for pickup or
delivery - all on the industry’s largest marketplace. Our platform integrates
directly with POS systems at retail locations and leverages this real time
data to provide an "it just works" experience for both the retail operators
and end consumers. Additionally, Jane provides key data insights to industry
stakeholders via our growing analytics platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're hiring full stack engineers. Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/428647700...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4286477002)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails, Frontend: ReactJS

------
TheEzEzz
Standard Cognition (YC S17) | SF | Rust | HPC Engineers and ML Engineers

Standard is deploying the most complex computer vision system the industry has
ever brought to production. Imagine the challenges of autonomous vehicles,
running in the back of a convenience store, and being rolled out to retailers
across the world right now. Our goal is to have thousands of deployments in
the next few years.

Our system lets shoppers take what they want from a store and get charged
automatically, using nothing but computer vision. No lines, no scanning, and
no waiting. Checkout what our real-time inference engine looks like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs)
And hear more about how we use rust
[https://youtu.be/JgkKQlXFyHE](https://youtu.be/JgkKQlXFyHE)

We're looking for talented video engineers, camera engineers, and Rust
developers that love high performance parallel processing. You are an engineer
that's passionate about working on diverse, challenging problems in an
independent and fast-paced environment and want to work on cutting edge
applications.

We're hiring in SF, but we're also expanding outside SF! If you're a strong
rust engineer or ML researcher and are interested in helping to kickstart and
grow a team in your city, shoot us a message!

Email jfisher@standard.ai

------
giseir
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/) We are the leading
FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin, Sofia, and São Paulo
comprising more than 1500+ people. We started out six years ago and created a
unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond our original hardware,
mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite of APIs and SDKs for
integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services. Today, hundreds of
thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the world rely on SumUp
to get paid.

Join Us!

We're hiring for:

* Senior Data Engineer - Python, Airflow, Redshift, Kafka, Apache Spark - [https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4324797002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4324797002/)

* Data Warehouse Developer - Python, PL/SQL, PostgreSQL, BigQuery, Apache Spark, Redshift - [https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/)

* many other positions at [https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

You can apply via links or feel free to reach out directly to
julia.matsai@sumup.com

~~~
mister_hn
what are the salary ranges for those positions?

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA or Victoria, BC | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 150 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Our open positions:

* Senior/Staff Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Recommendation Services: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e826...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e82621acc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral builds tools to help large companies find the information they need.
We provide a modular machine learning platform that can be adapted to a
variety of workflows, ranging from finding matching documents in the
construction sector to drafting business proposals based on prior work. We
have a real focus on UX and design and strive to create the best experience
for the users of our tools.

Front-end Engineer | Work with back-end developers and the UX/Design
department in order to take a design and turn it into a functioning web-
application. Ideally you can work with or without frameworks and can keep up
to speed with the rapidly evolving world of front-end dev and tooling. 4+
years experience.

Full-stack Engineer | We're looking for someone with strong back-end (Python)
skills but also with the ability to create a front-end application (React,
Vanilla Javascript) and also deploy this on a server. You would be a touching
point across teams and would be an important part of our process.

We offer competitive pay, a great atmosphere, autonomy and responsibility,
work in the heart of Berlin, help with relocation.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: max at
lateral.io

------
RyanNC
Nordic Cuddle | London | CTO Co-Founder | ONSITE/REMOTE | www.nordiccuddle.com

Nordic Cuddle is happy to announce an opportunity for a CTO to join our strong
team as a co-founder for an equity stake. A little bit about us – we’re one of
the leading global cuddle therapy platforms, listing trained cuddle
practitioners (imagine the Airbnb equivalent of cuddle therapy). Many
countries are going through a touch deprivation crisis. In addition, people
suffering from stress, anxiety, depression and loneliness don’t always have
the right source of support available to them. Our work combines platonic
touch with talking therapy – a powerful combination that addresses these
issues.

We’ve got over 55 press features in 17 countries, including the Guardian,
Business Insider, Sky News, GQ Magazine and many others, along with a TEDx
talk. Our existing team has skills in concept, content creation (one of our
co-founders is a published writer), marketing, strategy and PR.

We’re looking for a CTO Co-Founder with:

\- Full stack development expertise \- Experience in designing platforms or
startup experience \- User experience expertise \- Drive to develop and build
a global brand \- A desire to make a positive difference in the world \-
Professional approach

We’re based in London, and are ideally looking for someone based locally.
However, for the right person, remote working could be possible. If this
sounds like you, please get in touch with some information about your
background! Email: contact@nordiccuddle.com

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house.

We’re currently building The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper, and yesterday
we launched a customizable merch platform with some cool computer vision and
nlp behind it: [https://hypebeast.com/2019/9/travis-scott-look-mom-i-can-
fly...](https://hypebeast.com/2019/9/travis-scott-look-mom-i-can-fly-
customizable-merch-release-information)

We’re passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have: \- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests
\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming) \- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck))

Bonus Points for: \- Experience managing clients and client relationships \-
TypeScript \- Angular \- Mobile development \- React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift

Also hiring data scientists, PMs/designers, a BD person and an executive
assistant. See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-
us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX| Los Angeles, CA |Full Time | Onsite

SpaceX is looking for world-class Software Engineering talent ready to tackle
challenging projects that will ultimately enable life on other planets.
Aerospace experience is not required to be successful here - rather we look
for smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and
want to make an impact on an inspiring mission.

Looking for: Experience designing, building, and managing substantial software
applications. Strong communication skills, interface effectively with
stakeholders. Experience with and understanding of full-stack software
principles;

Location: Los Angeles, CA (no remote work)

· Software Engineer (Full Stack) :
[https://grnh.se/6b08c1f42](https://grnh.se/6b08c1f42) · Senior Software
Engineer (Starlink Mobile) :
[https://grnh.se/5d8973812](https://grnh.se/5d8973812) · Senior Software
Engineer (Full Stack): [https://grnh.se/c013f1b02](https://grnh.se/c013f1b02)
· Software Operations Engineer :
[https://grnh.se/8a5217922](https://grnh.se/8a5217922) Senior Software
Engineer (Solutions Architect) :
[https://grnh.se/083ac3a52](https://grnh.se/083ac3a52)

~~~
algaeontoast
Any specific reason you guys ask for GPA?

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, LOCAL ONLY | Full time

RenoRun is one of North America's fastest growing venture backed startups,
modernizing the way remodelling and construction professionals run their
businesses. We are growing rapidly in Toronto and Montreal, Austin, TX, and
our US expansion is underway.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our growing development team
in Montreal -- you'll join a diverse team of individual contributors and
teammates and help build profoundly transformative products for the
construction industry; from just in time delivery of construction materials to
online commerce tools, all the way to realtime planning and scheduling
applications.

We're currently hiring for three teams: a web development team building our
online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React; a
mobile team building driver and customer focused, cross-platform applications
in Dart and Flutter; and a backend team building the intelligence platform and
support APIs in Java (and possibly, soon, Clojure!). Other technologies and
providers you'll interact with include AWS, MySQL, Ansible, Prometheus and
tons of online APIs.

You can find out more about us at [https://renorun-
inc.breezy.hr/](https://renorun-inc.breezy.hr/) \-- we are committed to a
diverse and inclusive team and want to hear from YOU.

------
phillip_ing
Taxfyle | Miami, FL - Full-Time | [https://taxfyle.com](https://taxfyle.com)

Taxfyle is a Series A venture-backed startup based in Miami, FL. We started in
2016 on a mission to bring the accounting industry into the 21st century. We
started as a two-sided marketplace connecting consumers to accounting
professionals. We have since evolved to providing outsourcing services to
accounting firms so they can tap into our network of professionals without
having to worry about recruiting and training new staffers for their seasonal
demands. Our system is powered by a very powerful and robust work routing
engine that we have also started selling as a SaaS product for larger firms
that want to use it as an internal work management platform.

The main points of our tech stack are: Node/Typescript, React, Xamarin,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch.

We are headquartered in beautiful, sunny Coral Gables, walking distance from
restaurants and bars. We offer competitive compensation packages including
health/dental/vision insurance, equity (stock options), professional
development (conferences, training, etc).

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
        * QA Engineer; Miami
        * Senior Software Engineer; Miami
        * Business Analyst; Miami
        * UI/UX Designer; Miami
        

Email us with any questions at hn-apply | at | taxfyle | dot | com

------
masternda
Kaiko | Senior Software Engineer | Paris, France [ONSITE]

Kaiko is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team. Founded in
2014, we are one of the leading market data providers in the blockchain-based
digital assets (cryptocurrency) space, providing institutional investors and
market participants with enterprise-grade data infrastructure. We collect,
normalize, store, and distribute data via a Livestream WebSocket, REST API,
and cloud-based flat-file Data Feed.

You have:

    
    
      - 4-5 years of experience as a Software/Data/DevOps Engineer
      - Knowledgeable about data ingestion pipelines
      - Networking experience (VPC, VPN, Subnets, Firewall rules, 
       Ingress/Egress, etc.)
      - Worked with (in no particular order):
        - Microservices Architecture applied to Kubernetes (GKE)
        - Helm/Terraform
        - Elasticsearch/Redis
        - Server-side Javascript/Golang/Rust
    

Added Bonus:

    
    
      - Experience working on the engineering side of financial 
       market data (previous work experience at a market data 
       provider, fund, bank, etc).
      - Experience developing financial product methodologies for 
       indices, reference rates, and exchange rates.
      - Front-end development skills, with the ability to create 
       complex price display products.
    

We are also looking for Junior developers and have 6 months internship
available.

Contact us at jobs@kaiko.com

------
mdemedwe
Snowplow Analytics | Engineers | Full-time | Remote |

Snowplow is a fast-growing London-born startup. Having doubled in size in the
last 18 months, we're now looking for Scala Engineers, a Site Reliability
Engineer and one Mobile Engineer to join our fully remote engineering team:

Scala Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8...).

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/0469b933-9d16-49aa-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/0469b933-9d16-49aa-
bc83-ffdaf1839c03)

Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8...).

At Snowplow, we are on a mission to empower people to differentiate with data.

There are tens of thousands of pipelines using our open source pipeline
worldwide, handling data emitted from over half a million sites, apps and IOT
devices. We also collect, validate, enrich and load up to 5 billion events for
our customers each day. We help our users to securely and responsibly track
comprehensive data sets to drive their business decisions.

Please apply using the links above, we would love to hear from any engineers
who are interested!

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
Your Scala engineer link gets me 404. Your mobile engineer likewise. Looks
like the ellipsis have become part of the URL.

~~~
mdemedwe
Apologies! This should work -
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-83fe-c49374e57a17).

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Mobile Developers (Android and iOS), Product Manager (Ads) | New
York (NYC), NY | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views. JW Player also started as and continues to be the
most popular open-source video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Software Engineers, primarily looking
for mobile expertise with either Android or iOS to further build out our SDKs.

We are also looking for Product Managers with experience on the advertising
side to help us improve monetization for our publishers.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
bpicolo
Squarespace | [https://squarespace.com](https://squarespace.com) |
Senior/Staff Infrastructure Engineers | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Squarespace is the all-in-one platform to build a beautiful online presence.
Our Site Infrastructure team is looking for Senior and Staff engineers to
drive scale and reliability of our core platform and enable our developers to
deliver exquisite customer experiences at a delightful pace. We're a
multifunctional team which tackles a wide-range of problems within our
infrastructure.

In 2019, among other projects, our team has:

• Migrated our core application to Kubernetes for drastic increases in
operational velocity

• Built a distributed incremental rollout system and feature flagging system
that improves reliability across many services

• Modernized our Elasticsearch indexing stack to account for a growing
platform and larger engineering organization

• Built a system which will soon enable us to hot-deploy versions of our
clientside application

Please feel free to reach out to me at <myusername>@squarespace.com (I manage
the team) if you have any questions. Always happy to chat!

Full job description (aggregated with other infrastructure teams):
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/784188](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/784188)

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

I'm a founder looking to make our first key hires. We've found product-market
fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded by top tier investors.
This is an exceptional opportunity to join a small and fast-growing startup,
transforming an industry with powerful and easy to use products customers
love. As an early employee you'll have tons of ownership, a big impact on
product, a say in our values, and opportunities to tremendously accelerate
your career growth.

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring
a great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

------
sbisker
Hired.com | Sr SW Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco, CA and Toronto,
Ontario, Canada | ONSITE | hired.com/careers We’re on a mission to help get
everyone a job they love. Find the job you love here at Hired!

Hired is an end to end SaaS hiring platform that makes it possible for
companies and candidates to join together for an optimal matching experience.
We combine our intelligent job matching algorithm with unbiased career
counseling to help a wide breadth of diverse technical talent find a job they
love. Through Hired, our candidates and customers gain insight into everything
from sourcing and skills assessments to salary offers and benefits, providing
full transparency into the hiring process.

We have two open roles - one for a senior software engineer working on our
candidate experience (in San Francisco) and one for a senior software engineer
working on growth, onboarding and acquisition (in Toronto).

We're a ruby and react shop located in downtown San Francisco (SOMA). We
support healthy engineering practices, the development of careers and
leadership (as I can attest to, being newly introduced to management myself)
and creating a generally sane, empathetic, and introspective work environment.
:)

We take all applications through our careers website (hired.com/careers).
Please feel free to reach out to me with interest, leads or questions at
solomon at hired dot com.

------
clawlor
Pymetrics | Android Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/12B13613ED](https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/12B13613ED)

Pymetrics | Senior Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/18CE7639C1](https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/18CE7639C1)

Pymetrics | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/9711230D9A](https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/9711230D9A)

Pymetrics | Data Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/D52FBD6B6D](https://pymetrics.workable.com/j/D52FBD6B6D)

Other positions available, in London and Singapore as well as NYC:
[https://www.pymetrics.com/our-careers/](https://www.pymetrics.com/our-
careers/)

Using neuroscience-based assessments and machine learning algorithms,
pymetrics (www.pymetrics.com) is reinventing the recruiting industry by
matching candidates to jobs and companies where they are most likely to
succeed. We are leading the charge in an evolving industry, and growing our
amazing team to support the mission of using data to unleash one's full
potential.

------
zwopir
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are especially looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend
(Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript) and Machine Learning (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI), who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that
will help people find content they love. Interns and working students are
welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

If you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We're not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
dana28
Dollar Shave Club | Engineering Manager, Frontend | Los Angeles |
[http://bit.ly/DSC-manager](http://bit.ly/DSC-manager)

Dollar Shave Club | Staff Software Engineer, Frontend | Los Angeles |
[http://bit.ly/DSC-staff](http://bit.ly/DSC-staff)

 _Grooming Beards and Backlogs Since 2012_
[http://www.dollarshaveclub.com](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

Looking for passionate experts in building Frontend platforms and teams. Help
scale our React/Node SPA stack and drive the team's and platform's
performance, quality, and DevX.

Candidates should have:

    
    
      6+ years of experience with software development
      Staff: 3+ years architecting Frontend web solutions with JS, Node, SPA frameworks
      Manager: 2+ years managing technical teams
    

Staff Engineer responsibilities:

    
    
      Architect scalable, performant Frontend web solutions with JavaScript, Node, React
      Articulate architecture and ideas
      Drive Frontend tooling and DevX solutions
      Align technical work with business initiatives
    

Manager responsibilities:

    
    
      Manage team of engineers for career development, growth, and performance
      Institute SDLC standards for Engineering and Frontend teams
      Partner with leads and engineers across Technology to problem solve

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
rmshea
Solana | Engineering: Software Engineer, Languages and Compiler Engineer,
Front End UI Engineer | San Francisco, Boulder, San Diego, Remote | Full-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://solana.com/careers/](https://solana.com/careers/)

Solana is a high performance blockchain that can enable growing decentralized
applications and systems to scale without sacrificing security. We just raised
their second round of funding and are about to launch Mainnet this fall. In
other words, now is a really exciting time to join the team.

Our team is highly specialized in distributed systems engineering and full-
stack development, so we’re looking for talented people who are willing to
jump right in and use their expertise to help us find product market fit as we
build out the Solana ecosystem.

If you’re looking to join a fast paced, problem solving environment at the
center of the digital ledger space, then you should seriously consider joining
our team. Here are some open engineering roles:

* Software Engineer * Languages and Compiler Engineer * Front End UI Engineer

If you're interested in applying, visit our careers page at
[https://solana.com/careers/](https://solana.com/careers/) and mention Hacker
News in your cover letter. Our offices are in San Francisco, Boulder, and San
Diego, although we're also accepting applications for remote employees as well
(at the moment, we don't sponsor US work visas).

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
bmajz
Polly | Remote Canada or US | Sr Software Engineers | Full-time |
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a fast growing company that has one of the largest enterprise user
bases in both Slack and Microsoft Teams. Our mission is to empower teams to
measure and understand every aspect of their work, and we're doing it by
bringing new levels of automation to the old way of running surveys.

We're looking for US/Canada remote full-time Senior Full Stack Engineers.
We're a product-led company of 17 that supports millions of enterprise users.
Come in and have significant impact on the product, the architecture, and the
company. Our stack is Typescript/Node/AWS/Mongo, but for our candidates we
don't care about your stack history, just your ability to produce clean, high
quality code and solve complex problems.

We offer our remote employees a sweet hardware setup, budget for home office
or a local coworking spot, and 99% of your insurance premiums covered for you
and dependents. We also offer fully-paid 16 weeks of maternity leave.

Apply here: [https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-
positions](https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-positions) or email jobs@polly.ai
and reference HN.

Note: You can also work out of our Seattle or our soon-to-be Vancouver, BC
office.

~~~
tempguy9999
> we don't care about your stack history, just your ability to produce clean,
> high quality code and solve complex problems

OMG you just made my day with that bit of sanity - thank you!

------
grailed
GRAILED | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite

Grailed is a community driven marketplace for fashion and streetwear. We
currently stand at about 75 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5
years of organic growth and a few years of profitability. We run a monolothic
rails app + heroku with react/native iOS & Android (but we'll consider anyone
with web app xp). We've got a lot of exciting work to be done in the space of
recommendations, discovery, and curation! We place a lot of emphasis on
quality of life - this is a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Director of Finance ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4382663002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4382663002))

-SEO Lead ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002))

-Sr. Product Designer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
brianglow
Glow | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow’s mission is to create a world where content earns its value. We enable
content creators to build businesses directly supported by their listeners.

We are a spinout of Pioneer Square Labs, a startup studio based in Seattle. We
closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to be one of the early members
of our team. We promise that you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to
manage your own time, and that you'll be working on something that makes a
difference in the lives of content creators and their fans. Also, we offer a
competitive salary, full medical/dental benefits, and unlimited podcasts.

Does the following sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about
helping creators thrive and build a living around their content. You have
strong customer empathy and a track record of building customer-facing
products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring results. You
enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great communication and
collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the boundaries of front-
end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to deliver. You think in
terms of architecture and love to stitch together all elements of the software
lifecycle to deliver great software. You thrive in the ambiguity and activity
of a startup environment.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

~~~
brianglow
We filled the Senior Engineer role but have an opening for a Lead Engineer
role now:

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002)

------
tnle236
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a4d91722af?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Technical Developer Evangelist - Asia:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/aa9192bf-
eab7-40cf-b928-574...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/aa9192bf-
eab7-40cf-b928-57496dd46ab0?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Technical Developer Evangelist - North America:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211f4922c293?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Developer Experience Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df182f10ce2?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
rwhitman
Sunrise Integration | Project Manager for E-Commerce Software & Software
Engineers | Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sunriseintegration.com](https://www.sunriseintegration.com)

We are SaaS app developers, specialized in enterprise data integrations for
e-commerce and logistics but branching out a bit. Data integrations are our
business, but we are truly a full-service dev shop and have a very nimble
team, great developer-centric culture, with a high bar for engineering ability
and creativity. We also own, develop and operate our own suite of enterprise
SaaS products.

Sunrise Integration's sweet spot right now is developing Shopify applications
& middleware layers for logistics companies and enterprise-focused SaaS
startups. We have built solutions for DHL, Live Nation, Pitney Bowes and
incubated many startups.

Looking for agile Project Managers primarily right now. But we also have
openings for well rounded developers with a pragmatic mindset, strong database
skills, quick ability to pick up new APIs and a positive attitude. We use
every platform under the sun.. points if you've worked with ERP, CRM, WMS,
EDI, security compliance, can write multiple languages like Node, PHP, C++,
Python, Golang etc and/or know DevOps, systems, solutions architecture,
microservices and designing APIs.

This is ON-SITE in Hollywood in Los Angeles. Project Managers especially will
need to be able to work from our office.

Interested? Email me at ron@sunriseintegration.com

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA & San Diego, CA| Full
Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We're nearing the end of a hiring
push in engineering, but still have a couple roles to fill (as well as various
opening across the rest of the organization). See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

In engineering our biggest hiring focuses at the moment is for Systems
Engineering (cloud based infrastructure & ops) which is a position available
REMOTE or in office. We're also planning to do some hiring of software
engineers in the San Diego area (particularly North County Coastal), so if
that's of interest to you feel free to drop me a line! I'm doing the hiring in
SD and after years of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in
meeting exciting people down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area).

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat about the
position, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend/3D | Sunnyvale / San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Some interesting facts about us:

* We host over 2,000,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 2PB of data.

* We serve over 60 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 30 billion requests and 1PB of data.

The WebGL team makes our 3D viewing and editing applications for the web and
VR. Core technologies include Typescript, THREE.js, WebGL and Preact. The team
sits at the very end of our 3D pipeline: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow,
before REST APIs serve the data to the WebGL and VR applications, which is
what the end user sees.

If you already know "normal" web development quite well, and want to take the
next step into the world of 3D and WebGL, send us a note!

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358f6367eabb)

------
o1pranay
O(1) Labs | San Francisco, CA | Product Engineer, Cryptography Engineer,
Protocol Engineer | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://codaprotocol.com](https://codaprotocol.com)

At O(1) Labs, we're building the Coda Protocol, the first cryptocurrency to
have a constant-sized blockchain. We use recursive zk-SNARKs to compress
historic state in Coda's blockchain so that nodes don't have to store all the
data going back to the first transaction. Compare this to Bitcoin or Ethereum
whose blockchains already have hundreds of GBs of data, and keep growing.

We're excited about this tech because it allows all the nodes in a network to
be full nodes (no SPV's!) and enables applications that can use the entire
blockchain embedded in a phone or a browser. We're well funded and backed by
some of the top investors in the crypto / blockchain space.

I'm on the product team, and we're looking for product engineers - but you can
find all the roles we're hiring for here -
[https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html](https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html). Our
stack is OCaml on the protocol side, and ReasonML + React on the front-end.
All of our code is open source -
[https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda](https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda).

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or want to meet in
person for a coffee, if you're based in the bay area. My email is
pranay@o1labs.org.

------
AbstractMichael
InstaREC | C++/QT Software Developer | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

At InstaReconstruct (InstaREC), we’re currently working towards the release of
our next-generation photogrammetry and scan processing solution. Like our
sister company, InstaLOD, we’re enabling enterprise and entertainment
companies to create magical 3D experiences in a faster, automated, and
scalable way. From military companies building next-generation simulations and
data analysis to leading automotive and game developers — our tech plays a
vital part in delivering their project.

InstaREC is a newly established startup, that we’ve introduced for the first
time at SIGGRAPH 2019 with fantastic reception from all key players in the
industry. Everybody is looking forward to getting their hands onto our new
tech.

We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and adventurers –
driven product owners that want to make a difference through their work. We’re
looking for passionate C++ software developers experienced with experience in
photogrammetry, point- cloud rendering and/or mesh-reconstructions. Ideally,
you’ve used the Qt framework in past-projects.

Because everything is still being built, we don’t have a career website, so
it’s an excellent opportunity to be part of something new and rapidly growing.
All parts of our startup are still moving and you’ll be able to drive and
influence the direction of our company.

Please provide an up-to-date resume including sample code of previous work
that you can share to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
williamu2
Spokeo | Full-stack | Pasadena, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.spokeo.com/careers](https://www.spokeo.com/careers)

Spokeo is a people search engine that both enlightens and empowers our
customers. With over 12 billion records and 18 million visitors per month, we
reconnect friends, reunite families, prevent fraud, and more. Every day our
nimble team takes on enormous challenges in data science that push the limits
of the cloud and search architecture.

More about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tpBO5Rix1g&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tpBO5Rix1g&feature=youtu.be)

 __Senior Software Developer, Web
Application:[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spokeocom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spokeocom/view/P_AAAAAAFAACDBj-
uweujrLD?trackingTag=hackerNews)

 __Software Development Manager, Web
Application:[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spokeocom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spokeocom/view/P_AAAAAAFAACDBj-
uweujrLD?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

September 2019 Highlight | Software Engineer - Crypto/Payments | Remote |
NodeJS | TypeScript | Rust and crypto industry experience

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring teams.

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019 (17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Engineering Team Lead | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

The core pillar of our research is Mosaic, an app for decomposing thinking
about hard questions into small subtasks. We compositionally build complex
thoughts out of simple pieces. We want to get to the point where automated
aggregation of individual thoughts leads to something that is more than the
sum of the pieces.

Humboldt talked about natural language as a system that "makes infinite use of
finite means" \-- an infinite number of sentences can be created using a
finite number of grammatical rules. As engineering team lead at Ought, you're
working on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
kleskjr
Industrial Analytics IA, Berlin, Germany | Data Scientist / Full-Stack
Engineer | Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.industrial-
analytics.io/](https://www.industrial-analytics.io/)

We are looking for a Data Scientist and a Full-stack Engineer to join our
small but yet fast growing company. You will work with a team of experienced
engineers and data scientists taking the challenge to change the world of
machine monitoring. You will deal with some big data from the industrial
processing world, navigate sensor data through various protocols and IoT
platforms, and apply physical or machine-learning models.

You will have the opportunity to:

\- be part of a small team (~10 people) with a flat hierarchy

\- perform research and experiment with methods/frameworks

\- surf in the Internet of Things

\- have a flexible working time

More detailed opening descriptions:

Data Scientist: [https://industrial-analytics.io/data-scientist-food-m-
f-d/](https://industrial-analytics.io/data-scientist-food-m-f-d/) Full-stack
Engineer: [https://industrial-analytics.io/full-stack-
developer/](https://industrial-analytics.io/full-stack-developer/)

Submit your application or inquiry to: info [at] industrial-analytics [dot]
io. Please, note that these are only on-site positions.

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
dminor
Boulder Care | React Native Engineers, Product Manager | Portland OR | Full-
time onsite | [https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well funded seed-stage VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a
massive business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating
the opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

We are also looking for our first Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person.

------
DGAP
Favor Delivery | Austin, Texas (TX) | Android, Frontend, Senior, Backend, Test
Automation, QA Analyst, QA Manager | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-
via=WUDy1PL7mZ](https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-via=WUDy1PL7mZ)

We're an on-demand delivery company based solely in Texas and growing
rapidly."Favor’s mission is ‘Anything Delivered’. Our engineers make high-
touch logistics happen. The Favor technology platform is the engine behind the
business enabling millions of Favors. Our technology efficiently manages the
real-time assignment of Runners to Favors, facilitates communication between
customers, Runners, and support, keeps thousands of customer and Runner mobile
applications in sync, and more."

Usual benefits & perks including: \- Complimentary meals, commuter benefits,
dependent care, and delivery credit \- Unlimited PTO \- Brand new dedicated
office space \- Premium health, vision, dental and 401(k) options

Feel free to comment here or on find me on Twitter for questions - I work on
the engineering team. We're also hiring in Support, Product, Sales, and
Design.

Tech stach and keywords: PHP, Kotlin, Scala, Python, Java, Node.js, React,
MySQL, Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, Elasticsearch, XCUITest,
Selenium, JUnit, NUnit, Espresso

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 40-80k +
equity

Secfi is the pre-wealth advisor for startup employees. Figuring out what to do
with your equity-based compensation is complicated and expensive and is
therefore ignored and neglected. Secfi makes handling startup equity
compensation simple and affordable. We build technology that helps employees
make the right decisions for their equity compensation.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10
more people to our Amsterdam engineering team in 2019. We have a variety of
engineering vacancies including frontend, backend Python and full stack
JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
reidd
Synopsys | R&D Software Engineer - Junior/Mid | Glasgow, UK | Full-time,
Onsite, Visa

Synopsys Glasgow is seeking a skilled Python developer to join its TCAD team.
We work on tools that support companies at the leading edge of semiconductor
design and fabrication. You will join us working on tools for optimization,
circuit model extraction and workflow management. We work closely with our end
users across multiple evolving projects where you will have the opportunity to
get involved in many different aspects of the technical problems we are
solving.

Since 1986, Synopsys has been at the heart of accelerating electronics
innovation with engineers around the world having used Synopsys technology to
successfully design and create billions of chips and systems that are found in
the electronics that people rely on every day.

If you are interested, please apply through
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1444256648/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1444256648/)
or directly at
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25235&siteid=5359#jobDetails=1482289_5359)

------
capkutay
STRIIM | Forward Deployed Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | FULL TIME | [https://striim.com](https://striim.com)

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming analytics and ETL company enabling next-gen
analytics applications at some of the world's largest companies.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in react. You can work out of our
Palo Alto Headquarters, our San Francisco shared workplace, with flexible WFH
days as well.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

Open roles:

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Senior UI Engineer (React/NodeJs/Marionette):

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO)

0: [https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/02/striim-recognized-on-
for...](https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/02/striim-recognized-on-
fortunes-2019-best-workplaces-bay-area-list/)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

If you want me to refer you or have any questions, feel free to get in touch
with me via email.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
mmcgrana
Muse | Remote | iOS and Systems Engineers |
[https://museapp.com](https://museapp.com)

Muse is an iPad app to empower freeform, creative thinking. The company spun
off from our industrial research lab
([https://www.inkandswitch.com);](https://www.inkandswitch.com\);) we’re
taking the novel interface approaches and technical ideas developed in that
setting and turning them into a real-world product.

Learn more about Muse:

\- Conference talk by a founder:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_fe2c6IUUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_fe2c6IUUo)

\- Article by the team: [https://www.inkandswitch.com/muse-studio-for-
ideas.html](https://www.inkandswitch.com/muse-studio-for-ideas.html)

We’re hiring one engineer to join our all-remote team of four, with either of
these two profiles:

\- iOS Engineer: [https://getmuse.app/ios-engineer](https://getmuse.app/ios-
engineer)

\- Systems Engineer: [https://getmuse.app/systems-
engineer](https://getmuse.app/systems-engineer)

We aim to be a small, independent business that optimizes for building an
uncompromising product and that’s a rewarding place to work.

If you're interested please email us at hello@museapp.com. We look forward to
hearing from you!

------
FasterFPGAs
Intel (Quartus FPGA compiler) | Toronto, ON, Canada

Interested in working on algorithmically-complex C++ code to squeeze out every
last bit of performance? Actually using advanced computer science knowledge
outside of interviews and programming competitions? Optimizing graph-based
algorithms simultaneously for runtime, memory, and quality of the resulting
solution? Understanding the hardware as well as the software? Then working on
Quartus, Intel's compiler for FPGAs, is for you.

You will work in a downtown Toronto location, with an amazing and diverse
group of talented engineers, on some of the most intellectually challenging
problems in the world, and your work will directly benefit areas like AI,
telecommunications, healthcare, aerospace, finance and more.

I am looking to hire specifically for the Timing Analysis team, which is
responsible for one of the most critical components in the Quartus compilation
flow (all compilation decisions are ultimately aimed at making the resulting
FPGA design faster, and to determine the impact of various decisions on speed
you need a robust and efficient timing engine). My colleagues are hiring for
other roles. Canadian citizens or Permanent Residents preferred.

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments, or send a resume to
evgeny dot osovetsky at my company name dot com.

------
alexghr
MoveGB | movegb.com | Bath, UK | Full-stack engineer | ONSITE (at least 20%,
flexible hours) | joinus@movegb.com

MoveGB's mission is to be the largest community of physically active people in
the world. Our subscription currently includes access to 5000+ gyms, fitness
classes and activities in the UK and the list is growing quickly. Our aim is
to help our members become healthy and happy.

We're looking for a Mid to Senior Level Full-Stack Engineer to join the team.
If you think you're well-aligned with our company mission and tech stack, drop
us a message describing what you like working on, and we'll take it from
there.

Stack: Typescript, react, node, GraphQL Infrastructure: AWS. Terraform,
Docker, Fargate, RDS (MySQL), some EC2 General: Git, Jenkins, CodeDeploy,
Slack, Bugsnag, Graylog

Most of our customer-facing site & mobile app code has recently been
refactored to give us a clean platform to iterate on. Your work will be
customer-focused, figuring out how to improve usability, engagement and
retention through new features and refined UX.

You'll help thousands of people in the UK get active each day, and thousands
of fitness instructors find a market for their talent.

Our team currently includes two Product Managers, five Developers, a UX
designer and a Visual Designer.

Open to candidates who have javascript stack experience and want to pick up
typescript.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+4 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | $42k-$60k

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses

More than half of our developers are now remote, and I'd like to continue the
trend.

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Stack: Our work is back-end-heavy Ruby on Rails and we use PostgreSQL as our
data store. We use a bit of Vue.js but believe server-side rendering is still
the best default.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby.

Location: UTC+4 to UTC+8 preferred, although we'll also consider candidates in
UTC+1 to UTC+3 if they have the right skills and experience.

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and include a direct link to an open
source contribution you've made, or an issue you've logged, no matter how
small.

------
guitarsteve
Seeq ([https://seeq.com](https://seeq.com)) | Full Stack Engineer, Backend
Engineer, Support Engineer | 100% Remote

Seeq makes data analytics software for a big market that’s often overlooked by
tech companies: industrial process data. Think pharmaceutical manufacturers,
wind farms, and energy companies with tons of equipment and sensors. Our
software engineers tackle hard problems in streaming calculation, storage and
distributed computing, leveraging the latest features in Java 11, Kotlin, and
PostgreSQL.

Our company is 100% remote and proud of it. You can work anywhere in the US or
Europe, but we require an overlap of 8am-noon Pacific working hours. We use a
variety of collaboration tools, like Zoom and Slack, which makes us feel like
we’re in the same building together. We have a stacked team of kind-hearted,
talented engineers that love to collaborate, teach each other new tricks, and
build products that far exceed our customers’ expectations.

Our technology stack is largely Java and Kotlin on the backend and TypeScript,
AngularJS, and React on the frontend. The core of our product is a full-
featured calculation engine that can perform complex math and execute machine
learning algorithms on streaming time series data.

To apply, go to
[https://www.seeq.com/about/careers](https://www.seeq.com/about/careers)

I am _not_ the hiring manager, but involved with many parts of the
interviewing processing, and happy to answer any questions. Feel free to
contact me at stephen.rosenthal@seeq.com

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Enterprise
Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
gidim
Comet.ml - multiple engineering positions | New York City | Full-time | Onsite
(NYC) or REMOTE

[https://www.comet.ml](https://www.comet.ml)

About us: Comet is doing for ML what Github did for code. We allow data
science teams to automatically track their datasets, code changes,
experimentation history, and production models — creating efficiency,
transparency, and reproducibility. Ever wondered how Linus felt when he
invented Git? How about the brains behind JIRA?

Join us to help write the future of ML workflows and teams.

We're hiring for:

-Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-fed](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-fed)

-Senior Backend Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-backend](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-backend)

-Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-full](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe-full)

-Marketing Associate [https://www.comet.ml/careers/marketing](https://www.comet.ml/careers/marketing)

Check out the team and investors here:
[https://www.comet.ml/about](https://www.comet.ml/about)

------
avf
Interchain Foundation|Senior Research Engineer (Toronto/Berlin/Lausanne) &
Senior Distributed System Engineer (Toronto/Berlin)|Full Time|ONSITE|
[https://interchain.io/](https://interchain.io/)

The Interchain Foundation is promoting and advancing R&D in open,
decentralized networks with a particular focus on the Cosmos Network
([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). The Cosmos Network is a
decentralized network of independent, scalable, and interoperable blockchains,
creating the groundwork for a new token economy. We believe that open-source,
cryptographic, consensus-driven, economic networks hold the key to an anti-
fragile global economic system and equal opportunity for all.

We’re building a world-class team with expertise in Rust, distributed systems,
formal verification, and open-source ecosystem development.

We’re hiring:

\- Senior Research Engineer (Location: Toronto, Berlin, or Lausanne): Working
at the intersection of distributed systems, cryptography, formal verification,
and mechanism design.

\- Senior Distributed Systems Engineer (Location: Toronto or Berlin): Working
on researching, designing, and implementing improvements to the software and
protocols.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://interchain.io/careers/](https://interchain.io/careers/)

Feel free to reach out to careers@interchain.io with any questions!

------
avinashn
Tata Institute of Social Sciences | Mumbai, India | Contract | Onsite |
tiss.edu

We are a small development team working on the internal web applications from
student management to admissions to all the other needs of the University. All
team members are given wide latitude on their technical decisions and we have
good work-life balance. We have a good environment for mentoring too.

Technologies: Django, Python, postgres, Docker

Positions available:

● Software Developer

● Web and UI Designer

● DevOps Engineer

● System Administrator

Drop in a mail with the desired position as subject to recruit-itsmc@tiss.edu

------
mistafisha
Ticket Evolution | Sr./Mid Software Engineer | New York, NY (Potential Remote
from AZ, ME, CA, TX, NY, NJ) | Fulltime with competitive salary, benefits and
equity

Ticket Evolution is hiring an onsite or remote senior level engineer to help
scale our API which connects ticket brokers with distributors, making it
easier for brokers to sell their inventory. We're founded by brokers, so we
have excellent knowledge and connections in the event ticketing industry,
helping sell tickets for events like, Major League sporting events, Broadway
theater, and major music festivals around the country.

Our inventory is growing, fast! The engineering team is working hard to keep
up with this growing supply, so if you've helped scale an early stage app or
platform in the past, you could be a great addition to the team. The API is
built out in Ruby on Rails with some services in Node, so if you're
interested, you should be familiar with at least Javascript or Ruby.

If you want to learn more, check out our website (www.ticketevolution.com)

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, you can apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ticketevolution/967456dd-f514-4525-8e2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ticketevolution/967456dd-f514-4525-8e2a-7fc813bd8f8f)

------
fullscript
Fullscript| Ruby Developers, ETL Developer, UX Developer |Ottawa, Canada |
Fulltime ONSITE (potential for Remote)

Fullscript is a disruptive healthcare technology and service company. At
Fullscript, our Development team gets the opportunity to build a platform that
creates a rich, stable and compelling experience for our users. This is how we
like building software: [https://brand.fullscript.com/developer-
handbook.html](https://brand.fullscript.com/developer-handbook.html). If you
share our values, we’d be excited to talk with you!

Fullscript is written with Ruby on Rails, and our product is built on our
internal GraphQL API. On the front-end, we’re using React, TypeScript, and
Apollo to create top-notch experiences for our users. If you are a Full-Stack
Developer, you’ll have the chance to work across the whole stack!

Our team cares about doing things well, and about the developer experience on
the team. We host in-house training on all sorts of topics, from React all the
way through to Kubernetes. Fullscript is a place where you’ll be encouraged to
learn, mentor, and grow!

Interested in joining our team, check out our job postings -
[https://fullscript.com/careers](https://fullscript.com/careers)

------
matticapital
iCapital Network | New York City, NY | Onsite | Sponsorship and Relocation
Possible

iCapital Network’s mission is to power the world’s alternative investment
marketplace. The firm’s flagship platform offers advisors and their clients
access to a curated menu of private equity and hedge funds at lower minimums
with a full suite of due diligence and administrative support in a secure
digital environment.

Friendly office setting with private rooftop patio near Grand Central in
Midtown Manhattan; perks include generous paid time off, unlimited sick days,
free snacks and generous health and commuter benefits.

 _DevOps Engineer_ :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4391174002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4391174002)
or email mlevi [at] icapitalnetwork.com

 _Full Stack Engineer, Ruby on Rails_ :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4243898002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4243898002)
or email mlevi [at] icapitalnetwork.com

 _Information Security Engineer_ :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4352804002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork/jobs/4352804002)
or email mlevi [at] icapitalnetwork.com

About us:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork](https://boards.greenhouse.io/icapitalnetwork)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Software Engineers | Machine Learning Engineers | Tech Lead | New
York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa will be solving interesting and challenging problems at
the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-enginee..).

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
jacobbudin
Kettle | Senior BE and Senior FE/React | NYC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Kettle is a growing, award-winning digital agency. We are a team of thinkers,
makers, and storytellers who love working together to build ambitious, human-
centric experiences. We create digital-first products, content, and campaigns
through carefully crafted partnerships with the leading brands of today and
tomorrow.

\---

Senior Back-end Web Developer (FT / On-site NYC)

\- Build complex, dynamic web applications from prototyping to deployment
using modern MVC frameworks and design patterns \- 4+ years experience in PHP,
Python, or Ruby \- Working knowledge of Docker containers, virtual machines,
and automated provisioning

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
devel...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-back-end-web-
developer-1803484)

\---

Senior Front-end Web Developer (FT or freelance / On-site NYC)

\- 5+ years experience in front-end web development \- Comprehensive knowledge
of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript \- A track record of building component-based
SPAs using React

More info/apply: [https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
deve...](https://wearekettle.com/jobs/apply/senior-front-end-web-
developer-1803492)

\---

Have questions? Reach out to me directly: jacob {@} wearekettle.com

------
skrap
Sense [https://sense.com](https://sense.com) | Multiple Positions | Cambridge,
MA | Onsite & Remote | Full-time

Sense is trying to make a difference in climate change by making an engaging
product which changes your relationship to your home. Get insights into how
your appliances use energy, know what's on without smart appliances or IoT
hubs, get alerts or automate your home if you like, or just sit back and save
some money and energy.

We have an incredibly productive cross-functional technology team, doing
nearly everything in-house: electrical & mechanical engineering, embedded
linux, DSP, cloud backend, data science and machine learning, mobile and full-
stack web. This means there's incredible opportunities for personal growth.
Basically anything you're interested in learning about, there are experts in-
house.

Sound interesting? Join our team:

* Product Manager

* Engineering Manager

* Data Annotator

* Senior Manufacturing Engineer

* Digital Marketing Operations Analyst

[https://sense.workable.com/](https://sense.workable.com/)

Touch base with me if you want to chat about any of these positions. I'm
currently spending my time working on our embedded platform, from linux
drivers through DSP, data science through cloud connectivity, but I can put
you in touch with folks from other areas of the stack if you want to learn
more.

No recruiters.

~~~
zlatan_todoric
Hi skrap,

what would be the best way to contact you?

~~~
skrap
shoot me an email at jonah at sense dot com if you'd like to chat! (Sorry
about omitting that in the original post!)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle | Developer, Product Manager, UX | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers, PMs, and UX people to build this out! If you have
experience with different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...),
different platforms (Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow
tools (JIRA, Circle CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations
(startups, enterprises, governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team has varied skills -
you will learn ALOT here. Unfortunately I only have room for people with 5+
years of professional experience right now but if you have less experience and
just want to send me an email, I'm happy to give feedback - I just don't have
any entry-level positions unfortunately.

Email me (Adam) a resume: adnelso @at amazon.com

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: [https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Tech Leads Architects, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
amydoyle
WeTransfer|Several Engineers|Amsterdam/New York|Onsite

Every day, millions of people rely on WeTransfer to share their creative
ideas. So, the work we do matters. Come and be a part of it.

We are hiring for:

Senior Front-End Engineer, NY iOS Engineer, NY Platfrom Engineer, Ams Backend
Engineer, Ams Application Security Engineer, Ams Senior Product Designer, Ams

Apply here:
[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en#vacancies](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en#vacancies)

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

~~~
eralps
I've applied online mentioning HN.

------
jimdo
Jimdo GmbH | Engineering Manager | Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://jimdo.com/](https://jimdo.com/)

Jimdo is the easiest and fastest way to create a website with no coding
knowledge necessary! With a simple, intuitive interface, Jimdo enables anyone
to create a customized online presence with a blog, portfolio, business
website, or online store.

As the Engineering Manager of one of our engineering teams, you are part of
the Product department and responsible for the development, maintenance, and
technical vision of the Jimdo Dolphin product. You lead a cross-functional
team and collaborate with developers, designers, and product management.

See more details here: [https://jimdo.breezy.hr/p/d3651b71107101-engineering-
manager](https://jimdo.breezy.hr/p/d3651b71107101-engineering-manager)

We're also hiring:

Software Engineer - Full Stack | Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Software Engineer - Backend | Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Software Engineer - Frontend | Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Site Reliability Engineer | Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

There’s never been a better time to join Jimdo!
[https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/](https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/)

------
DanielKehoe
First Circle | Principal Architect and Senior Engineers | Manila, Philippines
| REMOTE (Worldwide) | Full Time |
[https://www.firstcircle.ph/](https://www.firstcircle.ph/)

We offer US-level competitive pay combined with a great opportunity to travel
in SE Asia. You’ll be based at our office in Manila for three months with time
to travel and explore the cultures (and beaches) of the Philippines, Thailand,
Vietnam, Indonesia, and Malaysia. After the first three months, you’ll work
with us remotely from anywhere you wish.

Principal Architect on our Platform Team - Help us move our Rails monolith to
a modular architecture. Please tell me about your experience with Rails,
microservices, AWS/serverless, message queues, and API design. Knowledgeable
about domain-driven design? We’d like to know more.

Senior Engineer on a Product Team - Teachers like Sandi Metz or Avdi Grimm
have inspired me to be a better Rubyist. How about you? Pay it forward by
sharing your knowledge with the developers on our product teams as we build
applications that move capital to the small/medium businesses that need it the
most in the Philippines.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (and React) and we’ll try other technologies
with your help. First Circle is a fast-growing fintech company (2018 Series A
$26M). We work with behavioral economists and CX researchers and UX designers
to find ways to reach small/medium business owners who need capital financing
in the Philippines.

Email me personally at daniel.kehoe+hn@firstcircle.com with a link to your
GitHub and LinkedIn pages, please.

------
gobrana
Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Front-end Developer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-javascript)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools (like Todoist and Twist) that promote a
calmer, more balanced, more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://doist.com/blog](https://doist.com/blog)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
nickhalfasleep
Trimble / SketchUp | Software Engineer, SketchUp Desktop Client Team-C++ |
ONSITE | Boulder, CO
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=0d8d75c9773c85e1&tk=1djro6...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=0d8d75c9773c85e1&tk=1djro6eu4nqlk803&from=serp&vjs=3)

Trimble / SketchUp | Scrum Master, SketchUp | ONSITE | Boulder, CO
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=563070e78c7831b4&tk=1djro6...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=563070e78c7831b4&tk=1djro6eu4nqlk803&from=serp&vjs=3)

Trimble / SketchUp | SketchUp 3D Warehouse Team | ONSITE | Boulder, CO
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=738b48b29f69f01e&tk=1djro6...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=738b48b29f69f01e&tk=1djro6eu4nqlk803&from=serp&vjs=3)

Trimble / SketchUp | Senior Backend Engineer | ONSITE | London, UK
[https://www.cwjobs.co.uk/job/senior-backend-
engineer/trimble...](https://www.cwjobs.co.uk/job/senior-backend-
engineer/trimble-solutions-uk-ltd-job87682851?v=1567527371425)

Help improve great products for great customers with us at SketchUp!

------
kenshotech19
Kensho uses machine learning, artificial intelligence, natural language
processing and data visualization techniques to solve some of the hardest
analytical problems and create breakthrough financial intelligence solutions
for our parent company, S&P Global.

Kensho was founded in 2013 by Harvard & MIT alums and was acquired by S&P
Global in 2018. Kensho continues to operate as a startup in order to maintain
our distinct, independent brand and to promote our breakthrough, innovative
culture. Our team of Kenshins enjoy a dynamic and collaborative work
environment that runs autonomously from S&P, while leveraging the unparalleled
breadth and depth of data and resources available as part of S&P Global.

As Kenshins, we pride ourselves on maintaining an innovative culture that
depends on diversity and inclusion. We are an equal opportunity employer that
welcomes future Kenshins with all experiences and perspectives. Kensho is
headquartered in Cambridge, MA, with offices in New York City, Washington D.C.
and Los Angeles.

We are currently hiring for: * Front End Team Lead * Machine Learning Engineer
* Data Infrastructure Engineer * Senior Front End Software Engineer * Front
End Software Engineer

You can find all of the available jobs and descriptions at
www.kensho.com/careers

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Full-stack software engineer | Remote
| Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience
with any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Apply here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/611/full-stack-software-
en...](https://www.portchain.com/careers/611/full-stack-software-engineer/)

------
vnatoli
Stone Ridge Technology | www.stoneridgetechnology.com | Devops Engineer |
Full-Time | Onsite | Bel Air, MD

StoneRidge Technology has an immediate opening for a full time software or
computer engineer. The candidate will support a development team working on
ECHELON, the company’s commercial high-performance reservoir simulator and
customers on multiple platforms. The position requires a versatile individual
with a wide variety of coding skills, agility in learning and propensity
towards creative problem-solving. The candidate should be proficient in
leveraging continuous integration/deployment tools like Docker to automate
testing and deployment and have experience with Git, Linux system
admin/security and cloud development (AWS). Experience in HPC scientific
computing is valued.

Required skills Python, Shell Scripting, C/C++, Devops, JavaScript, Atlassian
tools, Linux Sysadmin, Cloud Development and Deployment with AWS, Git, Docker

Stone Ridge Technology is a rapidly growing commercial software company that
develops and markets ECHELON, the industry-leading GPU-based, high-performance
reservoir simulator. Interested candidates should email resumes to Dr. Vincent
Natoli vnatoli@stoneridgetechnology.com.

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | senior full stack developer | onsite | visa |
relocation | internships

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/3e42c14e1
      

We are 65 people doing our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B and B2C
with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products. Among
other tech we are using go and react in a not-too-granular service
architecture with docker. We are looking for smart and capable individuals
that like to work on the full stack, who like to teach, learn and aspire to
high standards. We are building internal- and external-facing software in the
healthcare and insurance space.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      20% time for own projects
      dedicated to growth and self-development
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      open source projects
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-, water polo and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of
our roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Director, User Insights | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Android Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior macOS Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
dev_dull
Hi Bill from DuckDuckGo. Can you give us a rough ballpark for salary ranges
for these positions?

------
asktia
Tia| Front-End Full-Stack & Backend Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE

Tia (www.asktia.com) is a women's health tech and services platform
revolutionizing the way care is delivered to women. Tia’s ecosystem of
products, tools, and services — from the Tia app to the Tia Clinic, a real-
world gynecology & wellness practice based in NYC — is connected by a unique,
human-centered approach to care that focuses on listening and learning all
about women and their holistic needs.

We are looking for engineers with at least 2-4 years of full-time work
experience, with skills in Java/Javascript, Node.js, SQL, and React/Angular
for frontend-leaning full-stack engineers. You will have the chance to work on
a diverse product suite, encompassing the AskTia iOS app, TiaMD enterprise
iPad app for doctors, and our full-stack patient portal web application that
powers the patients’ desktop and mobile experience.

If you are passionate about making waves in women's healthcare, please join
us! You can apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/asktia](https://jobs.lever.co/asktia) or email
jobs@asktia.com with your resume. Looking forward to hearing from you soon!

------
jayunit
Minerva Project | Software Engineer, UX Designer | Remote or San Francisco, CA
| Full-Time

Come help build the Minerva Forum: push the boundaries of WebRTC and dynamic
real time web applications in order to create a compelling education
environment. You can see a video of Forum at work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk5iiXqh7Tg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk5iiXqh7Tg)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/minerva](https://www.keyvalues.com/minerva)

Work on challenging technology problems with a small, sharp, high-EQ team. Our
engineering team is about 20 folks - 60% in SF, 30% remote in the US and 10%
remote in Europe. Our tech stack is mostly Python/Django/DRF, React/Redux, and
Backbone/Marionette. Our real time collaboration services are a combination of
websockets, ShareDB, and WebRTC. We deploy to AWS - migrating from OpsWorks
(Chef) to EKS (Kubernetes).

By integrating advanced classroom technology with research-backed pedagogy and
curriculum, Minerva enables institutions of all types and sizes to improve
learning outcomes for students around the world. Minerva also formed an
alliance with Keck Graduate Institute (KGI) to establish the Minerva Schools
at KGI in 2013, a WASC-accredited, four-year, undergraduate institution that
provides an exceptional and accessible education along with an immersive
global student experience.

Get in touch: engineering-jobs@minervaproject.com

------
hammersley
PROTOCOL LABS | Filecoin Research Project Manager Remote | $120K - $150K + FIL
grants

Protocol Labs is a fully-remote research, development, and deployment
institution for improving Internet technology; projects include IPFS, IPLD,
libp2p, and Filecoin.

The Filecoin network achieves staggering economies of scale by allowing anyone
worldwide to participate as storage providers using novel Proofs of Spacetime
and Replication. On this robust global market, the price of storage will be
driven by supply and demand, not corporate pricing departments, and miners
will compete on factors like reputation for reliability as well as price.

Seeking in particular a Research Project Manager to provide direction and
intent to our ongoing research efforts in blockchain/distributed ledgers and
cryptography, as well preparing for Filecoin's network launch. Current avenues
of inquiry relate to consensus mechanisms, SNARKs, and depth-robust graphs,
among others.

Filecoin Research Project Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/97422181-77aa-414b-8456-7643e...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/97422181-77aa-414b-8456-7643e76e47ca)

Filecoin: [https://filecoin.io/](https://filecoin.io/)

Protocol Labs is also filling dozens of other roles with responsibilities
including security, software engineering, and operations roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol)

Email hammer <at> protocol.ai with questions.

------
ksullivan808
Milyli,Inc | Chicago, IL | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time
|[https://milyli.com](https://milyli.com)

Milyli stands for “Make It Like You Like It.” It’s the guiding philosophy
behind the custom solutions and innovative applications we build for legal
professionals.

We are looking for a Back End Developer to join our services team-
[https://www.milyli.com/jobs-software-developer](https://www.milyli.com/jobs-
software-developer)

Here is how one of our developers describes the project they are working on:
We are currently working on migration projects from other eDiscovery systems
into Relativity. On a project level, it's a lot of understanding the client's
current workflow and solutions, and what they can get out of using Relativity
instead. Architecturally, it's identifying all of the component parts of the
system that is being used, figuring out what the best way to extract that data
is (API calls vs direct SQL queries vs other creative solutions), and mapping
that to Relativity structured data. We built a piece of software called Bridge
that allows us to specify data in a specific contract format so that it will
be imported into Relativity. I like that between making new tools for
different data sources / scenarios, and maintaining/expanding upon Bridge,
there's never a dull moment and I'm always learning new things from my peers.

To learn more about us, check out - [https://www.milyli.com/ediscovery-
technology-experts](https://www.milyli.com/ediscovery-technology-experts)

------
zedpm
SRAM | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD

Wear shorts and a t-shirt to work! Test out cutting edge, unreleased bicycle
components! Sneak out for mid-day rides when it's nice out!

SRAM is a leading manufacturer of bicycle components and a leader in
developing connected components, including wireless electronic drivetrains. We
love writing fast software, and riding fast bikes!

Come join our team in the beautiful Black Hills of South Dakota[0] and work
with an energetic group taking bicycle data systems to the next level. You can
expect a great work/life balance, flexible schedule, and an awesome mountain
bike trail network in the surrounding area.

In this role you'll be able to work on a wide range of projects, including
improving deployment and observability, ingesting live data from a variety of
sources, building internal tools to support our design engineers in product
development, data analysis, and lots of infrastructure-related improvements.

Current stack: Python, Django, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible,
FreeBSD, Linux, Docker

Apply online [1].

[0]: [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[1]: [https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/sof...](https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/software-engineer)

------
carlotta_mw
ModuleWorks GmbH|Software Developer|Aachen|Full-Time|
[https://www.moduleworks.com/join-us/](https://www.moduleworks.com/join-us/)

ModuleWorks develops software components for the CAD/CAM industry that are
used to control and simulate CNC machines and robots. With over 170 employees
and more than 70% of the global market share, ModuleWorks is the leading
company in this sector.

The position: After an initial training period, you will be a direct contact
for our international customers and work mainly on developing new software
features and enhancing existing software. Working in close cooperation with
customers and your colleagues, you will have a key role in integrating our
software components into our customers’ software systems and work as part of
the team to solve the integration challenges.

At ModuleWorks you will find a friendly working atmosphere in an international
and young team. We do not believe in strict structures and rigid ways of
thinking, but instead offer diverse tasks and encourage flexible development
that goes beyond flexible working hours and home office. Interested? Then get
in touch with us! We look forward to your application.

Please send your CV to careers@moduleworks.com.

~~~
tixocloud
Hi, do you have an idea of which teams you're looking to hire for?

~~~
carlotta_mw
Hi, thank you for your interest! Yes we have four different teams: -the team
of Collision Avoidance System (CAS) more algorithmic parts -the team of
integration, customer-oriented -the CUT-SIM team -the technology team further
information can be found here: [https://www.moduleworks.com/join-
us/](https://www.moduleworks.com/join-us/)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies,
extracts, and analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our
software is intuitive and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some
of the largest law firms, professional services and corporate companies in the
world.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely,
and offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in
Toronto.

We're hiring Machine Learning Devs, Security Engineering Lead and Developers
to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on Clojure
web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform API and
SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
shreyakrishnan
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com) Qatalog is building
the modern operating system for companies to run on. It is an online platform
that brings all parts of the organisation together, streamlines operations and
enables building the next generation of software to run companies (esp
distributed/remote orgs). We're VC funded by some of the best investors in
Europe. Product is its early stages and you can have significant impact in
shaping it.

Hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Full-stack (React, NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Software Engineer, Backend (NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Product Designer

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with some tenured ex-Amazon and ex-Transferwise leadership.
Looking for strong technical talent that wants to work in a tight team,
contribute and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Strong compensation [Mid - Principal, £60K-£85K] and equity [0.2%-0.5%]

\- Private health insurance, Pension contribution

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Very nice office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

~~~
dvdhnt
Are you interested in and able to offer work visa sponsorship?

~~~
shreyakrishnan
Yes, for Senior/Principal talent. Please send through your details to the
email above :)

------
mdose
Peek | Backend Engineer, Sr Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr
iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Seattle & San Francisco (Frontend Only) |
ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in Seattle and San Francisco. We're well-
funded and are growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/2dc7b13e1](https://grnh.se/2dc7b13e1) >
> Senior Backend Engineer:
> [https://grnh.se/2c56bc441](https://grnh.se/2c56bc441) > Principal Platform
> Engineer: [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791) > Senior
> iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351) >
> Frontend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/dfc670e61](https://grnh.se/dfc670e61)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT Dose AT peek DOT com.

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, product management, IT, and RF
systems engineering, and we hope that you'll consider joining us.

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto (preferably Canadian) or Remote | Full-Time |
Backend/Infra & Full-Stack Engineers

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for two roles:

Backend/Infrastructure Engineer - Looking for those that take pride in
creating robust distributed systems. Most of the work is in Python and we use
GCP as our cloud provider.

Full Stack Engineer - Product-driven Engineer that is able to craft end-to-end
features. We work with Ruby on Rails, React, with microservices written in
Python and deployed on GCP.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Program
Manager – Platform Extension Relationship Manager | Software Engineer |
Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

-Distributed Systems Engineer -Infrastructure Engineer -Program Manager – Platform Extension Relationship Manager -Software Engineer -Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
rupellohn
HawkEye360 in Herndon VA operates a first of its kind commercial satellite
constellation to identify and geolocate a broad set of RF signals.

We have openings for Software, DevOps and System Engineers.

About our technology:
[https://www.he360.com/technology/](https://www.he360.com/technology/)

Openings: [https://www.he360.com/careers/](https://www.he360.com/careers/)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([http://covariant.ai/](http://covariant.ai/)) | Software Engineer,
Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA (San Francisco Bay Area) | full-time
| onsite | visa

At covariant.ai, innovation is at the core of our company. Drawing on recent
advances in Deep Imitation Learning and Deep Reinforcement Learning,
covariant.ai is developing AI software that makes it easy for robots to learn
new, complex skills -- bringing the next generation of robotic automation to
the world’s factories, warehouses and, one day, even homes.

Covariant employees come from varying technical backgrounds and interests, and
together we’re building a team that is friendly, helpful, and down-to-earth.
We value continuous learning (both human and robotic), empathy for each other
and our customers, and taking on the impossible. And, while our industry
struggles to be representative, we are actively committed to building a
diverse and inclusive culture at covariant.

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Backend Software Engineer (all levels):
[http://bit.ly/2jZV6Hg](http://bit.ly/2jZV6Hg)

\- Site Reliability/Infrastructure Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2kzgHGK](http://bit.ly/2kzgHGK)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

If none of the roles above are perfect for you, check our other postings at
[http://covariant.ai/jobs.html](http://covariant.ai/jobs.html) or email me
directly at dayna[at]covariant[dot]ai!

------
Codecademy
Codecademy | New York, NY USA | Full time

We provide over 200 hands-on interactive lessons ranging from Python to R to
Javascript and everything in between. Our learners have gone on to start
companies, new jobs, and new lives thanks to what they've learned with
Codecademy, and we're thrilled to be working to take that impact to the next
level. We've raised over $40m in venture capital funding from top investors
including Union Square Ventures, Kleiner Perkins, Naspers, Y Combinator, and
more.

We are currently hiring for:

Backend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author team
[https://grnh.se/3245d7c12](https://grnh.se/3245d7c12)

Director of Product Engineering
[https://grnh.se/3231ddd42](https://grnh.se/3231ddd42)

Engineering Manager [https://grnh.se/355971f42](https://grnh.se/355971f42)

Head of Growth Engineering
[https://grnh.se/962e2eba2](https://grnh.se/962e2eba2)

Lead Software Engineer: Platform team
[https://grnh.se/25c94c082](https://grnh.se/25c94c082)

Senior Backend Engineer: Learner Experience team
[https://grnh.se/e24a7f852](https://grnh.se/e24a7f852)

Senior Software Engineer: Systems & Infrastructure team
[https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082](https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from NEA, Vertex, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. We'd love to
talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to bring folks on
in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
earle
Phosphorus | Senior Software Engineer | Carlsbad, CA [ONSITE preferred]

Phosphorus is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Core
Engineering team. At Phosphorus, we live and breath IoT. We love building
products to help our customers manage and secure their known/unknown IoT
devices. Phosphorus delivers managed or on-prem solutions to match our
customer's deployment needs. Phosphorus is staffed with Security industry
veterans who know the value of integrating with existing systems. We strive
for our product to seamlessly interact with a customer's current security
operations. Come join us to have a big role on a high impact product.

Responsibilities may include:

    
    
      * Owning features of our on-prem software solution
      * Leading backend engineering efforts from rapid prototypes to large-scale application services
      * Automating manual and time consuming processes
      * Analyzing new IoT devices
      * Designing and expanding our cloud services
      * Mentoring junior and mid-level engineers
      * Collaborate with multi-functional team serving customers worldwide
    

About You:

    
    
      * 8+ years of professional software development experience
      * Highly skilled at developing and debugging in Javascript and/or Python
      * Has strong communication skills and a natural inclination to collaborate
      * Comfortable owning large parts of our technical infrastructure
      * Works best on small high impact teams and enjoys mentoring other devs
      * Strong background in networking(aka SNMP, HTTP, TLS, uPNP, DNS, SOAP, etc)
      * Experience developing systems in AWS and/or GCP
      * Deep experience with Linux
    

Contact us at careers@phosphorus.io

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including machine learning,
front-end, back-end, and infrastructure. If you are always looking for things
to improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, TypeScript, ES6, Sass, Webpack, Babel

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can find our jobs showcase and more information at
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineers | NYC, Seattle, USA, REMOTE only |
Full-time | [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for full-stack Senior Software Engineers with React & Node.js
experience.

Cloudcraft provides tools for software developers, currently focusing on AWS
architecture design. Join our small 100% remote team and you will have the
chance to make a big impact.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated with excellent written communication
skills, and is always looking to improve and learn. Previous experience with
AWS services, graphics / game programming, contributing to open source or
personal Github projects and any additional programming languages are a big
plus but not a must.

Our stack consists of modern JavaScript with React on the frontend + Node.js
on the backend and literally every single AWS service due to our product's
unique nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and
experimenting on the job!

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance. To apply please email jobs@cloudcraft.co with your
resume or any links you'd like us to check out. No recruiters or agencies
please.

------
jpcody
CampusOptics | Engineer #1 | On-site in Austin, TX | Full-Time

CampusOptics is building the first comprehensive fire safety software platform
specifically for higher education. Schools have a high regulatory bar to meet
for fire safety compliance, and the consequence of failure can be dire. After
a few months of market research, we've put a sales and client services team
together with deep higher ed experience, and I'm looking for a software
engineer to join me in Austin to build the product.

We want to deliver large amounts of value as quickly as possible, and we’ll
use technologies that enable that aim. Out of the gates, that will probably
mean relying heavily on Ruby on Rails and PostgreSQL and only introducing the
complexity of front-end frameworks where they make a meaningful difference.
We’ll also be delivering a mobile application with to-be-determined technology
choices and tradeoffs.

While you don’t already need to be an expert at all of these, we’ll be
collaborating on things like defining our core data model, building the API
that powers our mobile application, representing complex policies and fire
standards in code, working with geospatial data to assist inspectors in the
field, and creating visualizations of the state of fire safety on campus.

In the near-term future, this will be a heavily product-focused role. Over
time, this engineer could move into a people-management role (EM, Director of
Engineering, etc…) or a technical-leadership (technical lead, software
architect) role, so please apply whichever direction you're headed.

Email me at jcody@campusoptics.com if you'd like to learn more or talk about
whether there might be a fit.

------
einfach
Flock Freight | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Flock Freight is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San
Diego (Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for
SMBs that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform
and marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Research Scientist

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

If you're interested to find out more ping me at david+hn@flockfreight.com or
apply directly at
[https://www.flockfreight.com/careers/](https://www.flockfreight.com/careers/).

------
travelton
Doctor on Demand | San Francisco, CA & REMOTE (US Only), Full-Time |
[https://www.doctorondemand.com](https://www.doctorondemand.com)

About Us: We believe that everyone should have instant and affordable access
to a board-certified doctor, whenever and wherever needed. This belief is what
unifies all of us at Doctor On Demand. The lack of access to affordable
healthcare is a large and growing problem, making our mission that much more
important. We can connect anyone – with or without insurance – to high-quality
physicians, saving valuable time and money. Hundreds of employers and health
plans trust Doctor On Demand to provide care to their tens of millions of
employees and members.

Our Mission: To improve the world’s health through compassionate care and
innovation.

Tech-Stack:

\- Backend: Python, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, Postgres

\- Front End: Vue.js, AngularJS

\- Platform: AWS -> GCS

\- Mobile: iOS and Android

Positions Available:

\- Backend Engineers

\- Backend Engineering Manager

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Security Engineers

\- Several non-engineering roles too (Marketing and Product)

Please apply here: [https://www.doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers/google-
hire](https://www.doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers/google-hire)

If you have questions, we'd be happy to chat! Email us
careers@doctorondemand.com

~~~
PenguinCoder
Hello,

I only see one opening for anything 'security' related, and it's for "Python
Security Engineer" (though the job description looks very very broad and not
limited to 'python security'. Are there any other roles or areas of
information security your company would be hiring for?

------
creppond
Moveworks | San Francisco or Mountain View | Full-time | Software Engineer,
Staff Software Engineer | $150-$200k + equity (depends on
location/experience/role)|www.moveworks.com/careers

Moveworks is a cloud-based AI platform, purpose-built for large enterprises,
that solves one, big, frustrating problem: resolving employees' IT support
issues. Instead of tracking issues, we use advanced AI to solve them,
instantly and autonomously.

Investors: Bain Capital & Lightspeed Ventures.

Why us?: With 30 enterprise customers and millions in revenue after 3 years
and one round of funding, we believe we're doing practical AI right. It is
just the beginning, and we're uniquely positioned to soon be the problem
solving engine for all enterprise companies.

What we're looking for: The best engineers in the world.

Open roles: \- Fullstack engineer + Conversational UI engineer \- Senior
Machine Learning Modeler with a passion for NLP \- Senior Platform Engineer \-
Data Infrastructure Engineer \- Another strong cohort of brilliant college
grads for 2020

We are hiring on almost every team, so take a look on the link above for other
roles as well.

Email me (Celeste) at creppond(@)moveworks(.)ai and mention Hacker News
somewhere.

If you're ready to do the best work of your career, let's talk.

------
repspark
RepSpark | Technical Support Engineer | Irvine, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.repspark.com](https://www.repspark.com)

RepSpark is a B2B e-commerce platform that provides one simple online platform
for retail buyers to place wholesale orders and gives sales professionals the
tools they need to sell intelligently.

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, and React
([https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

 _Essential functions:_

\- Provide exceptional support to external clients via email, chat and
occasionally by phone.

\- Ability to troubleshoot and diagnosis customer issues and questions.

\- Comfortable querying data to make decisions and get to the root cause of
customer issues.

\- Build out our internal and external documentation and create content for
our Freshdesk portal.

 _What we are looking for:_

\- Proficient and fluent in English at a professional level.

\- You have at least 1 year of technical experience using a well-known
programming language (Java, C#, JavaScript, etc.).

\- Enjoys solving open-ended problems in a collaborative work environment.

\- Positive attitude and high level of urgency to support customer needs.

\- Computer Science degree or equivalent programming experience is preferable.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched less than a
year ago, and have since raised a successful Series A. You are a software
engineer willing to join our small team working from Amsterdam. You're eager
to learn and work with colleagues from different disciplines such as warehouse
operations, category management or product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey. Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662](https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662)

Frontend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/28006a552](https://grnh.se/28006a552)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e41290792](https://grnh.se/e41290792)

Senior Software Engineer (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/3359a69d2](https://grnh.se/3359a69d2)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
david1221
CreditStretcher | Full Stack Developer | 100% REMOTE

What we do: We believe the way small businesses borrow money is broken. We’re
focused on solving their problems instead of selling them financial products
they don’t need. We are the faster, fairer way to pay overdue bills when
waiting on unpaid invoices.

Our Stack: Our platform uses an Angular frontend which communicated via.
GraphQL to our NodeJS backend coded in Typescript. As a database we use
PostgreSQL and the hosting is done by various Amazon Web Services. We have
integrated CI/CD workflows and most parts are containerized with Docker. We
are currently in the middle of converting to an microservices architecture.
There is also a Corda blockchain keeping track of the whole process.

Technical skills required: \- Angular 8 \- GraphQL \- Typescript \- Postgres
or other SQL databases \- NodeJS

Bonus: \- Experience with financial applications \- Apollo \- Knowledge of the
different programming methodologies (like SCRUM) \- Knowledge about factoring,
banking, and lending.

Read more and apply here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/remote-full-stack-developer-
to-join-o...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/remote-full-stack-developer-to-join-our-
startup-adventure)

------
jairajs89
Substack | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Substack’s mission is to build a better business model for culture. We let
writers connect with their audience on their own terms and earn money doing
it. We make it simple to publish to an email list that you own, get discovered
on the web, and charge for subscriptions.

The three of us recently closed our Series A with Andreessen Horowitz and are
looking to scale the team with our first hires.

Reach out: careers@substackinc.com

Tech Stack: Node, React, Postgres, Heroku, AWS

Pitch: [https://on.substack.com/p/the-future-of-
substack](https://on.substack.com/p/the-future-of-substack)

Press:

\-
[https://a16z.com/2019/07/16/substack/](https://a16z.com/2019/07/16/substack/)

\- [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/19/technology/new-social-
net...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/19/technology/new-social-network-
email-newsletter.html)

\- [https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/16/substack-
series-a/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/16/substack-series-a/)

\- [https://fortune.com/2019/07/16/term-sheet-tuesday-
july-17-2/](https://fortune.com/2019/07/16/term-sheet-tuesday-july-17-2/)

------
bachugas
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
www.quorum.us/careers/

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top 5 tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nation Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, and much more (though no experience with our exact
stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers early in their
careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have multiple roles
available. Apply at [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1).

------
trevorhinesley
Soundstripe | soundstripe.com | Lead Front-End Developer | Nashville, TN or
Remote | Full-time

Based in Nashville, TN, Soundstripe provides unlimited music to creators of
all kinds: YouTubers, podcasters, wedding videographers, gamers, marketers,
etc.

Soundstripe is The Tennessean's #1 Top Workplace in 2019 for small
businesses[1], and one of the best startup cultures in Nashville[2].

We're a Rails/React shop, and we're looking for a React expert to lead our
front-end charge! See the posting below for all the details.

Apply here:
[https://soundstripe.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=43](https://soundstripe.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=43)

\---

[1]
[https://www.tennessean.com/story/money/careers/2019/06/21/so...](https://www.tennessean.com/story/money/careers/2019/06/21/soundstripe-
strives-keep-creatives-creating-and-employees-happy/1409274001/)

[2] [https://powderkeg.com/10-best-startup-cultures-
nashville-201...](https://powderkeg.com/10-best-startup-cultures-
nashville-2018/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering| [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding several
people to our team:

\-->Dir/VP of Engineering

\-->Principal Software Engineer

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth, amazing
customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
jorshman
WayScript ([https://wayscript.com](https://wayscript.com)) | Brooklyn, NY

WayScript is a visual programming language for developers. We handle
infrastructure so that you don't have to.

We are seeking a Full Stack Engineer who is proficient with Python and
JavaScript. You should be comfortable implementing backend infrastructure and
frontend features.

What You’ll Be Doing: \- Develop features for our company product and
community \- Manage the infrastructure and AWS hosting for relevant
applications \- Write clean, maintainable, and testable code \- Contribute to
project scoping and web roadmap timelines \- Work in conjunction with other
web developers \- Provide technology solutions for desktop, tablet and mobile
with an understanding of responsive design \- Quality assurance testing on all
website projects prior to launch \- Work in an existing codebase to make
improvements and fix issues \- Incorporate engineering best practices,
creative and fresh thinking to enhance our user experiences

Requirements: \- Interest in web development \- Proficient with Python,
Javascript, and HTML/CSS

An Added Plus: \- Experience in web development \- Experience in SaaS product
development \- Comfortable working with AWS and MySQL

~~~
natrik
Hey,

How do I apply?

No application link on the site!

------
kaplona
Awesense | Cleantech | Frontend Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE

[https://www.awesense.com](https://www.awesense.com)

We help electric utilities modernize their grid with our hardware devices and
cloud-based grid analytics platform. Our goal is to transform the planet into
one that is fuelled by modern, reliable and clean energy.

We are hiring an intermediate/senior developer with a frontend focus. You will
work in a small team of talented developers, participate in technical and UI
design decision making from the very beginning of development lifecycle
process, and lead the frontend architecture design. This job comes with
interesting challenges of data presentation on the map and using other
visualization tools. Our tech stack is React on the frontend, and Python,
Scala and Spark on the backend. We offer good work-life balance, friendly
environment to work in, and an opportunity to reduce global emissions and thus
improve the world's wellbeing.

If you are interested, send us your resume at
[https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-engineer/)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Recruiter | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're a new, VC funded game studio in LA dedicated to the idea that online
games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

To achieve our vision, our team of veterans is changing the status quo in the
game industry: a diverse and inclusive team, a healthy work/life balance, and
incredibly fun top-tier games that reach across boundaries.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Senior Gameplay Engineers

\- 3D Artists: Character & Environment Artists

\- In-House Recruiter

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
gtaylor
Reddit ([https://www.reddit.com](https://www.reddit.com)) | Site Reliability
Engineer | Onsite (SF Bay Area) “The front page of the internet," Reddit
brings over 330 million people together each month through their common
interests, inviting them to share, vote, comment, and create across thousands
of communities.

The Reddit Infrastructure team provides a stable, humane foundation for Reddit
Engineering to develop, deploy, and operate their services on. As we have
continued to build out our offerings, our next step is to spread knowledge
around the org about infrastructure, incident response, performance analysis
and optimization, and other pertinent things pertinent to service ownership
and operation. One of the pieces of this is our new Site Reliability
Engineering program.

As an SRE at Reddit, you'll embed within a division with the mission to share
knowledge, amplify productivity, and reinforce a team that is operating
services at tremendous scale. You will work on/with Kubernetes frequently and
also contribute back to InfraRed, our internal infrastructure product.
Automation, analysis, and optimization are some of your favorite words.

If any of this sounds interesting, please see our listing below!

* SRE: (SF/Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/93eec9c21](https://grnh.se/93eec9c21)

SF-only for this particular position, but do check out our other remote-
friendly openings across numerous functions if you are generally interested in
Reddit: [https://www.redditinc.com/careers](https://www.redditinc.com/careers)

------
djd20
Democrance | Vue.js hacker, Devops | Dubai, United Arab Emirates | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://democrance.com](https://democrance.com)

Democrance is an insurance technology company working to make insurance
accessible and affordable to consumers via mobile and digital channels.

Our digital platform brings together key industries, including insurance and
telecommunications companies as well as organisations which have large and
previously untapped customer bases, allowing low-income, uninsured or under-
insured populations to buy, pay for, use and claim for insurance simply using
their mobile phone.

We're built on python/django/celery/postgres and rabbit, with a vue.js single
page app to go with it and are serving some of the worlds biggest insurance
companies while trying to improve access to insurance for the un-banked. Our
stack is generally cloud provider independent, and we run across
AWS/Azure/Alibaba as well as some on-prem installations, and use ansible and
terraform to manage deployments.

We're a small team that's growing - your work will have a big impact on the
company and on the under insured.

Job descriptions here:

Vue.js hacker : [https://jobs.astrolabs.com/job/democrance-dubai-vue-js-
front...](https://jobs.astrolabs.com/job/democrance-dubai-vue-js-front-end-
developer/) Devops automation : [https://jobs.astrolabs.com/job/democrance-
dubai-dev-ops-auto...](https://jobs.astrolabs.com/job/democrance-dubai-dev-
ops-automation-expert/)

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | AWS DevOps Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

Voyant is seeking a talented DevOps Engineer to join our team in maintaining
and enhancing our development and deployment systems.While AWS experience is
ideal, we are open to candidates looking to gain expertise in AWS.

Responsibilities: \- Propose, design, and develop new DevOps automation
projects.

\- Coordinate and perform periodic maintenance of all test and production AWS
deployments (image updates, disaster recovery test, etc.)

\- Develop expertise in our current deployment solution, and continually
design enhancements. Technologies used include: EC2, RDS, VPC, CloudFormation,
Route53, Jenkins, OpenVPN, Tomcat, Apache, Java.

Requirements:

\- Experience as a Linux system or DevOps engineer.

\- Automation scripting language experience (Python+, Bash, Groovy).

\- Must like dogs.

What we offer: \- A fun and relaxed environment in a small but profitable, and
stable company.

\- Highly competitive salary. Full family medical and dental.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

E-mail: jobs@planwithvoyant.com

[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/DevOpsE...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/DevOpsEngineer.html)

------
assuranceiq
Assurance | Seattle | Toronto | Remote | Full-time | Senior and Principal
Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Product Managers, Data Engineers, ML
Engineers | Very competitive pay

[https://jobs.lever.co/assurance](https://jobs.lever.co/assurance)

We’re an insurtech/fintech startup growing fast and we need more brilliant
people to join our team. Our culture is all about hiring the best people for
the job and giving them total freedom to solve difficult problems how they
know best.

We are disrupting the antiquated and inefficient world of insurance and
financial services. Our team of world class software engineers, data
scientists, and business professionals are modernizing how people obtain and
manage their financial life all through our powerful platform ecosystem. We
are rapidly growing as we expand our product offerings and global footprint,
and this growth continues to present new and exciting challenges as we push
our industry into its future. We eliminate waste throughout the industry and
calculate the complex into simple, valuable solutions to improve people's
lives. We are humble, driven, and committed to improving the lives of
millions.

------
afraczak
Narrativ | Sr. Data Engineer (Scala, Java), Software Engineers (Scala,
TypeScript, React), Data Scientists, SRE (K8s, Postgres, Gremlin, CI // CD
Rolling releases) | New York City | Full-time | Onsite \--

Narrativ is a NYC-based tech startup that is building a better internet for
shoppers. We use machine learning to connect products with all of the content
created about them to answer retail's trillion-dollar question, "what should I
buy?" With a library of millions of products matched to expert reviews from
top commerce publishers like Buzzfeed, NYT Wirecutter, and Hearst, Narrativ
enables retailers such as Macy's, Ulta and Dermstore to tap into $25B of
annual consumer spend. In June 2018, The World Economic Forum honored Narrativ
as a Technology Pioneer for building technology to democratize commerce.

We come from Bensonhurst to Beijing and view the breadth of our team's life
experiences as a core competitive advantage. Our team hails from 10 countries,
has worked for the likes of Google, Glossier and McKinsey and more than one-
third of Narrativ employees are first-generation college graduates.

Narrativ's flagship product, Smartlinks, generates billions of datapoints per
month, which feed back into our system to improve the platform every second of
every day.

Our team pursues the hardest technology problems with a determination to
change the world around us. Instead of waiting for action, we create it. If
you endeavor to transform commerce for billions of people, shoot me a message
at alex@narrativ.com, or checkout our careers page:
[https://narrativ.com/careers#positions](https://narrativ.com/careers#positions)

------
larslevie
Real Geeks | Full Stack Developers | Dallas, TX | Onsite

We develop solutions to help real estate agents grow their businesses. Founded
10 years ago, we are a profitable, fast growing company of ~60 people who are
passionate about helping each other and our customers succeed. Our team has a
positive and supportive culture. When you need help, your teammates have your
back. We value an atmosphere of leading and teaching and are always pushing
each other to grow personally and professionally.

Our platform consists primarily of Python (Django) web apps, in addition to
several core services written in Go, and a handful of services in other
languages. Our infrastructure runs on AWS using modern tools like Terraform,
Docker, and Kubernetes.

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer who has a solid
understanding of web technologies to join our dev team of 12. If you're
someone who is excited by your craft and who craves to share your skills and
expertise with teammates, you'll be a great fit.

Apply on SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189/software-engineer-
pyth...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189/software-engineer-python-
realgeeks)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the engineer at Truework you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to truly own their data and control the flow of information.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

\- Django

\- React (Typescript)

\- Celery

\- AWS Lambda

\- And more :-)

More information here:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/)

------
jc79
LovelyStay | Backend TypeScript Developer/DevOps | Lisbon, Portugal | ONSITE &
REMOTE | LovelyStay.com

Help us develop our advanced Channel Manager / multi platform host CRM - and
be a part of our small but ambitious team of developers that aims to tackle
the challenges related with Short Term Rental Management of large number of
properties on a user friendly platform.

We're currently looking for: 1\. A backend developer that loves TypeScript,
PostgreSQL & QueryBuilders (vs ORMs), and can help us on maintenance and
incremental code improvements; 2\. A DevOps who also loves to code in
TypeScript (but has good knowledge of Postgres, Ansible, Azure, AWS, shell
scripts); 3\. A frontend React/Redux developer.

We are always open to new technologies, and we reward business focused test
driven refactoring.

We tend to prefer partial ONSITE, but REMOTE can be an option for the right
candidate. We strongly value independent, autonomous work, and a strong
willingness to learn and to challenge yourself and others. We are also
developers - and we like to be challenged by new, smart and effective
technical solutions to our problems.

We have a great work environment, offer health insurance + parental leave +
remote / flexible working + and we strongly encourage travel - we are a
tourism centered company, after all!

Come and discover the Lovely Portugal, our weather is great, excellent travel
locations, rent is still accessible (as long as you stay out of the city
center - there are good transports), welcoming people (you'll get along fine
knowing just English), liberal views.

Looking forward to hear from you at hn@lovelystay.com

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | New York, NY | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time

It's not public yet, but we're looking for an outgoing, creative senior
engineer with a lot of Python expertise to oversee all technical aspects of
completely overhauling our audio management/delivery (i.e. podcasts and
streaming) architecture. Great salary, great people, cool project. Email me
(see profile) if you're interested and I can send you the job description.

------
jpb0104
Calendly | Atlanta, GA | Full-Time | On-Site

Would you like to join us in changing the way the world schedules? Since 2013,
Calendly has been on a mission to take the work out of connecting so that our
customers can accomplish more. We are looking for:

Senior Fullstack Developer: Opportunity to help build a product used by
millions of people. Our current technology includes: Ruby on Rails, RSpec,
Backbone JS, Marionette JS, Capybara, SASS, Coffeescript, Postgres, Redis,
Resque, Heroku

Engineering Manager: We are seeking a versatile technical leader who relishes
the chance to work on impactful technology and can help accelerate and empower
our development teams while helping us create the future of scheduling.

Senior Site Reliability Engineer: You would have the opportunity to come in as
the first SRE and do all greenfield development and solutioning! We have a
great CD process in place and you will have the chance to build and scale it!

What we offer: remote options, flexible hours, unlimited PTO, catered meals,
etc.

Email us at recruiting@calendly.com or check out more details regarding our
openings at [https://calendly.com/pages/jobs#jobs-
section](https://calendly.com/pages/jobs#jobs-section)

------
HipcampSarah
Hipcamp | San Francisco | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://hipcamp.com/careers](https://hipcamp.com/careers)

Hipcamp is a marketplace for booking unique camping, glamping, and RVing
experiences on over 300,000 campsites, ranches, vineyards, preserves, public
parks and more. Andreessen Horowitz recently led the Series B round, valuing
the company at $127 million, with participation from Jay-Z's Marcy Venture
Partners and Will Smith's Dreamers Fund.

Some open roles:

* Data Engineer, SF or Remote: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5e8d717)

* React Native Developer, SF: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f980d972)

* Full Stack Software Engineer, SF: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca411...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca4118e4040)

* Growth Engineer, SF: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd97f999)

* Senior Software Engineer, SF: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing conversational tutoring and
assessment technology to education and training industry.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Awardee - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in Cognii's mission.

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 13 years in
business and have a team of 50 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript with React on the
client side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company and in
the way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix
between professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Python developer - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Front-end developer (React) - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Ruby on Rails developer - Amsterdam only
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-
english/](https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-english/).

------
gregdferrell
Forestry.io | Back-end Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Front-end Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Front-end Software Engineer (ProseMirror Editor) | Remote |
Full-Time & Part-Time

\---

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) is building a CMS for
websites built with tools like Gatsby, Jekyll, and Hugo (static site
generators or the "JAMstack"). We feel the web is one of humanity's most
important achievements and we're on a mission to help people build a better
web.

• Back-end Software Engineer - An engineer to help us design, build & maintain
our Ruby/Rails app, Golang services and infrastructure
(Terraform/AWS/Kubernetes).

• Front-end Software Engineer - An engineer to help us build out our React
(TypeScript) front-end.

• Front-end Software Engineer (ProseMirror) - An engineer dedicated to
building the world's best (Markdown) WYSIWYG experience (using ProseMirror).

All positions are open to remote. We're a remote-friendly company based in
Canada with ~1/2 our staff located in the U.S. and Europe.

Please send a cover letter and resume to careers@forestry.io and mention this
post (and the role you're applying for) in the subject.

------
marz0
Sidecar | Multiple Roles | Philadelphia, PA | Onsite |
[https://hello.getsidecar.com/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/)

Sidecar combines advanced machine learning technology with years of
performance marketing expertise to help retailers unlock the full potential of
today’s fastest-growing online discovery and shopping channels.

We have several job openings on our engineering team and are always looking
for talented individuals to work with us.

    
    
      - Senior Go Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/1MOQVyUmVn/Senior-Go-Engineer
      - Senior Python Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/0mXDTSwimJ/Senior-Python-Engineer
      - Senior JavaScript Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/MB4taL9QLE/Senior-JavaScript-Engineer
      - Software Engineering Manager: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/VHs5yRGvlK/Software-Engineering-Manager
      - Manager of Automated Test Engineering: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/YWHvC8E7ZN/Manager-Automated-Test-Engineering
      - VP of Tech: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/xnvVLwg3n0/VP-Technology
    

Our back-end consists of Golang, Python, Flask, and Postgres. Our front-end
consists of JavaScript, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, and Apollo. We also use
AWS, Docker, and Kubernetes.

Please reach out to me at marcel at getsidecar dot com or apply directly at
[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply)
(please mention HN August 2019)

Happy to answer any questions!

------
tamentis
Kaiyo | Backend and Full Stack Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

Stop wasting your talent and passion working with ads, finance or another
shallow social networking app. Join Kaiyo, make the planet better and homes
beautiful. Too many people buy furniture from low-cost manufacturers, only to
abandon them in a landfill a few years later. We understand that good design
has many lives and are building a platform to promote sustainability and
quality in the furniture industry.

You may have found a new $HOME, if:

\- you like simplicity, you write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen,

\- you love your planet, good design and beautiful furniture,

\- you want to work on real-world problems like logistics, robotics,
automation, real-time workflow management.

\- you like challenges, want to learn how to build software and systems that
have an immediate impact

Required:

\- 2+ years of experience building software systems, open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

\- Linux/Unix (you at least know your way around a shell)

Bonus:

\- JavaScript, React or Vue experience

\- AWS EC2, S3, RDS

Email Bertrand (CTO): bertrand@kaiyo.com

I am committed to make you a better engineer, I will teach you everything I
know and will try my hardest to make this a positive and life-changing
experience for you. This might not be an easy ride, but if you get hired, you
will not regret it.

------
coderholic
IPinfo.io | Various Roles [Eng / Data / PM / BizDev / Growth / Sales] | Remote
| Full-time or Part-time or Contract

I started [https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) as a small side project 6
years ago, and it has since grown to now handling over 20 billion API requests
a month, thousands of customers, is used by hundreds of thousands of
developers. We're bootstrapped, profitable, and growing. Here's a recent
interview where I talk a bit about the company:
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/ben-dowling-
ipinfo](https://securitytrails.com/blog/ben-dowling-ipinfo)

We're a small, remote team, with big ambitions. We're looking to add
exceptional people to our team. If you're interested in IP address data and
working on fun problems like VPN detection, active IP scanning and
measurement, big data processing, scraping or helping us market and grow
IPinfo then get in touch! Shoot me a mail describing your background, what
you're exceptional at, and what impact you think you could have at IPinfo to
ben@ipinfo.io

~~~
aaomidi
After working at IPinfo for a year I can't say enough about how awesome the
team and the work was. It's a great place to grow and learn.

Highly recommend them!

------
hkothari
Brigit | Local, NYC | Full Time | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer

Brigit is one of the fastest growing startups in the FinTech world. Our
mission is to improve the lives of the under-served by breaking the vicious
cycle of overdraft fees and predatory loans. As a mission-driven company, we
want to create a legacy of building simple, fast, data-driven products that
break the paycheck to paycheck cycle and empower people to take back their
financial freedom.

Our team consists of results-driven innovators who have managed successful
products and businesses at Amazon, Deutsche Bank, Palantir, Two Sigma, and
Credit Suisse, and have a strong desire to improve the financial lives of
under-served Americans.

Backend Engineer (Java) details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brigit/5a5907e5-6e08-4bb0-8f7a-4dd4594...](https://jobs.lever.co/brigit/5a5907e5-6e08-4bb0-8f7a-4dd45941268d)
Frontend Engineer (React/React-native) details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brigit/9b63d682-91e2-4a93-83df-1c4b010...](https://jobs.lever.co/brigit/9b63d682-91e2-4a93-83df-1c4b0104c45f)

------
gonzalocasas
Gramazio Kohler Research, ETH Zürich | Software Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland
| Onsite | Full-time or 80%

We are a world-leading research lab in the field of digital fabrication and
architecture at the ETH Zürich. Our research focuses on additive digital
fabrication techniques used for building non-standardized architectural
components.

For an overview of past projects:
[https://vimeo.com/149328392](https://vimeo.com/149328392)

Position overview:

We are looking for a highly skilled software engineer to work on the
development of the open-source python framework for research in architecture
and robotic fabrication (COMPAS framework and the COMPAS FAB package). You
will focus on the development and integration of software and hardware systems
and work in a multi-disciplinary team of software engineers, architects,
computer scientists and roboticists. This project is conducted in
collaboration with a major player in the field of technology and aims to
bridge cutting-edge automation technology and multi-robot planning with
computational design in architecture.

Solid experience in multiple programming languages, in particular Python.
Ideally also C/C++. Experience working with distributed systems with a focus
on robotics (ROS) and knowledge in path planning and robot control is a huge
plus.

For questions and further info, contact Dr. Romana Rust: Romana Rust,
rust@arch.ethz.ch

Apply via our applications portal: [https://emea2.softfactors.com/job-
opening/rgum-Ww3Z5Jwt1ErIr...](https://emea2.softfactors.com/job-opening/rgum-
Ww3Z5Jwt1ErIreKqGf#/?lang=en)

------
UltraTraci
Ultra Mobile | Senior Software Engineers |Costa Mesa, CA - ONSITE| Full-time

About Ultra Mobile: Ultra Mobile and Mint Mobile - our two brands are
basically the Batman and Superman of the wireless industry, saving our
customers from our overpriced competitors with incredible prices and premium
wireless service. We are inventors and innovators who believe in owning the
outcome of everything we do, being action-based, and embracing the journey
we’re on as a team.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjg5q2e](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjg5q2e)

Senior Software Engineer (ecomm):
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjdhz2l](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjdhz2l)

Senior Mobile Application Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecj5onku](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecj5onku)

------
mcm1
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Staff Quality Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Senior Engineers (Frontend and Backend), ML Engineers, Bioinformatics
| Onsite |
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers) Freenome
is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the tools they
need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By applying
advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in genomic
science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-stage
cancer and make treatments more effective.

The Engineering team is responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic
data, its (anonymized) patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the
Machine Learning platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python
3/React stack on Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team
looking to scale quickly over the next year, so now's a great time to come for
growth opportunities - growing teams around you, working on cutting-edge
platforms for pipelines and ML!

------
EuChian
The Engineering Company | www.theengineeringcompany.com | Full-time | Software
Engineer | London | C++, C#, Java

The Engineering Company is a very innovative London-based startup. We are
developing a tool that is changing the way engineering products such as
robots, cars and rockets are designed today. We are affecting the lives of
thousands of engineers and making inconceivable technologies possible.

At The Engineering Company, we care about your personal and professional
growth. We are a team of individuals that want to make an impact while having
a great time in the process. We invest in developing your skills and we work
in a very collaborative environment. If you join our company, you will be able
to explore the limits of our technology from day one, influencing both the
product and the business. You will also be able to join our socials and our
very fun and interesting conversations over lunch!

We are looking for a Junior and Mid-level Software engineer to join the core
team. If you identify with the people and the company's vision, We'd love to
set up the first interview with you!

Apply to ainhoa@theengineeringcompany.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE Attn React
Developers - early stage startup (pre-funded & profitable, 8 team members, and
over 1000+ customers)

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from both data warehouses (i.e. MySQL / Postgres) and 3rd party
(i.e. Salesforce, Stripe, Segment) channels to help make data more
collaborative across entire organizations without the reliance on SQL or Data
Science.

Check out our Q1 Frontend Product Updates (Medium article):
[https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296](https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296)

We recently rebuilt our entire application with React/Redux and we're super
excited about our roadmap. We have also profitably self-funded our selves to 8
team members and over 1000+ customers.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

Please mention HN when you submit your application

------
h82run
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include: * Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC) * Software
Engineer - Web Engineering (SF) * UX Designer (SF) * Senior Product Manager,
Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go Web Tech
Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | LA / Venice, CA | ONSITE

We are automating jobs, starting with leasing. Our business is growing and we
really need you to help expand our bot’s capabilities, consolidate, simplify,
and scale.

We have six engineers, and we started in Summer 2017.

Our first product is Lisa, a bot that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest companies in real estate. Clients hire
Lisa as if she were a human employee.

People looking for housing perceive a human leasing agent named Lisa, texting
from a nearby area code. Everyone who inquires gets a text back in a minute or
so. If there's a question the bot can't answer, it goes to human fallback.
(That lets us automate most of the work while still passing the Turing test.)

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on.

We offer competitive salary and benefits.

Required: speed, pragmatism, a penchant for simplicity, and a history of
shipping.

Nice to have: NLP expertise, Tensorflow experience. Java. React, Flow,
GraphQL/Apollo. Node. Open source contributions.

(Any of these are positive but none are required. Tell us a bit about what
you're comfortable with & what excites you.)

If you’re interested, please email me! dc@dynasty.com

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer, Backend | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
REMOTE

\----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have been
growing quickly.

\----

Our Tech Stack

* Server Side: Node.js with Express for API and server side rendering, various distributed node.js microservices

* Infrastructure on Google Cloud: App Engine, Cloud Functions, Firebase, Cloud SQL, Cloud Storage, Cloud Build

\----

Qualifications

* Proficient knowledge of server side Javascript / Node.js

* 3+ years professional web application programming experience

* Experience with RESTful API design and server side business logic

* Experience with SQL and/or NoSQL database

* Experience with some or all technologies in our tech stack

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup, and a flexible work life. Please send an
email to ben@beautiful.ai with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your
resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant experience. No
recruiters please.

------
kostar
Oracle | Scala Software Engineer | Oakland, CA or Santa Clara, CA or Seattle,
WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a Scala software
engineer. Previous experience with the language is a bonus but not required.
Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed system built on
CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play. If you have ever
wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming principles in a live,
production environment this is the role for you. The Registry service is a
managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container images for customers who
want to store and launch their containers on OCI, including Kubernetes users.
In addition to working on interesting projects and the future of OCIR, you'll
be getting a great salary, flexible working arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-
art development environment and excellent opportunities for learning and
career growth. Members of our team work on distributed systems in a cloud
environment and have ownership of our service from top (Load Balancers) to
bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
ritchieritch26
Mixpanel | Full-stack / Front-End Software Engineers | SF / ATX / SEA | Full
Time | Onsite | www.mixpanel.com

In a world oversaturated with data, many organizations struggle to identify
the useful patterns and trends they need to make better decisions and achieve
their business goals. At Mixpanel our mission is to increase the rate of
innovation and we’re doing that by building the most advanced analytics
platform. Our award winning platform is helping over 26,000 customers
including 30% of the fortune 100.

We’re helping companies gather customer data, understand behavioral patterns,
why they’re happening and then set goals for influencing behavior and testing
ways to hit them.

Headquartered in San Francisco, we also have offices in New York, Austin,
Seattle, London, France, Barcelona, Singapore, and Amsterdam! Backed by the
biggest names in the investing world such as Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia,
YCombinator, and a handful of notable individual investors.

Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots of JavaScript.

Our Open Roles: [https://mixpanel.com/jobs/](https://mixpanel.com/jobs/)

Contact Directly: Ritchie.Tendencia@Mixpanel.com

------
webjunkie
Artory | Frontend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is working to empower collectors with trustworthy data. We are using
our dataset containing millions of artwork transactions to help collectors
find and register their artworks. With this registration, we can then help
them connect with companies in the art world (e.g. to attest their artworks).

We are looking for an experienced frontend engineer to join our team in
Berlin. You would be in a central role, helping to build and expand both our
public site (www.artory.com) and the secure messaging service (coming soon).

You should have extensive experience in React, TypeScript, HTML, CSS. It's a
plus if you also have experience with React Native and/or building apps.
Encryption is central to our messaging service and any experience in this
field is also appreciated.

Our tech stack: TypeScript, React, Python, Django, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

    
    
      * Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave
    
      * Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin
    
      * Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need
    
      * Flexible to remote work/working from home
    

For more information about working at Artory, please see:
[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

To apply:
[https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858](https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858)

------
wupuck
The Athletic (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Android, Product Manager, Data
Analyst | FullTime | Onsite

NFL Kicks Off! MLB run for the Playoffs. NHL & NBA Training camps. When
history happens in sports we cover it. Be apart of the team that brings that
story to the fans. We are a well funded C-Round startup that has quickly
become one of the top 10 digital subscription publishers in the world. We just
hit 600k!

Looking for experienced software engineers and Product folks.

We are looking for:

\- Android (Kotlin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e6ee62e5cb0)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/96b2f094-4f4a-4d16-ab20-7f...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/96b2f094-4f4a-4d16-ab20-7fc627b36e67)

\- Data Analyst (SQL knowledge is a must):
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/8811c37e-c55f-409b-9e47-63...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/8811c37e-c55f-409b-9e47-63bda36717e1)

Please contact michael@theathletic.com to learn more.

------
philmander
Harver | Senior Software Engineers (Node, Python) | Amsterdam | ONSITE | VISA
| [https://careers.harver.com/](https://careers.harver.com/)

Currently scaling our Engineering team by 5 further additions after Series B
$15mn funding in July 2019.

We are SaaS scale-up building technology to help businesses hire better and
faster. We imagine a world where people are hired based on ability and
personality and not on their resume.

Looking for engineers with leadership ambitions and a passion for building
innovative, quality software using agile principles such as BDD, CI/CD,
pairing etc.

Lead Frontend Engineer (Architect) | Senior Frontend Engineer (React, NodeJs),
Fullstack Engineer X2 (React, NodeJs, MongoDB) | Freelance Data Engineer
(Python)

Stack: React.JS, Node.JS (ES6 & Typescript), Express, GraphQL, MongoDB, AWS &
Lambda/Docker. Cucumber/Jest for testing and Jenkins for CI/CD.

\- Lead Engineer: [https://careers.harver.com/o/javascript-lead-engineer-
fronte...](https://careers.harver.com/o/javascript-lead-engineer-frontend-
architect)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://careers.harver.com/o/senior-frontend-
engineer-react-...](https://careers.harver.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-
react-nodejs)

\- Fullstack: [https://careers.harver.com/o/fullstack-engineer-react-
nodejs...](https://careers.harver.com/o/fullstack-engineer-react-nodejs-
mongodb)

Questions for us: ben.dowse@harver.com

------
hannamuller
Rollet |Mobile Developer | Full-time | Budapest ONSITE | React/React Native |
EU work permit

Join our engineering team and contribute to the brand new systems that power
drive-through payments around the world. We're pioneering services to make
urban driving, and parking, a much better experience.

We're looking for:1+ year of React / React Native working experience; Proven
JavaScript development track record; Experience in building applications on
top of REST APIs; Curiosity and a thirst for learning new things; Obsession
for well maintainable, high quality code; English proficiency

What we offer: Opportunity to drive the development roadmap for an early-stage
company; Direct impact on solving real problems for a fast-growing customer
base; A truly excellent team to work with; The right tools and resources for
you to do the best work you can; Open opportunities for professional
development; An innovative, fast-paced culture; A healthy work-life balance.

Check more info & opportunities here
[https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en](https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en)

APPLY HERE jobs@rollet.hu

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, VISA (for experienced candidates), London, REMOTE
possible

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Join us and work on a daily use-case app for you and millions of city-dwellers
in 40 cities around the world. Current mobility trends (scooters, electric
bikes, cabs, …) are changing cities - and we are helping users to find and
book the best transport options for them. \- Our multimodal transport app
helps millions of people to get from A to B in the 40 cities that we support
\- Citymapper Pass is a transport only payment card covering all private and
public transport with a weekly subscription
([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We are looking especially for: (Have a look on our careers page for a full
list - [https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)) \- Mid-
level and experienced backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
\- iOS Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and recently raised
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Send us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any
questions!

~~~
abhishekbn
Is remote work available for indian candidates?

------
griffinheart
TenTen | Tokyo, Japan | VISA for exceptional | ONSITE

[https://www.mytenten.com](https://www.mytenten.com) with offices in
Omotesando/Harajuku

We built our own hardware to control and interface with vending machines,
doing what the Web 2.0 did for Web. We’re truly full-stack so you can expect
to see Hardware/Firmware/IoT/Mobile/Web/Backend/Cellular/Bluetooth and others.

\- Mobile developer(s): iOS and Android development native+non-native

\- Server engineer: Backend focus on building API's mostly ruby based

\- QA engineer: Find all the bugs the other positions are creating

\- Senior QA engineer: Develop our QA team and improve feedback cycles

\- FW developer: Work on our beacon powered by linux, (Linux development)

\- Frontend developer: Take care of our frontends, mostly react based

\- Devops engineer: For someone not afraid of a varied infrastructure

\- PDM: Talk with our customers and help our teams deliver value (Japanese
required)

\- Don't see a position but still interested? Reach out anyway

We’re looking for go getters that enjoy taking ownership over problems and
seeing them driven to a solution, atm we prefer more experienced candidates to
pave the way.

You can reach me hugo at mytenten dot com, we require Japanese only where
mentioned.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior
Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting services for companies
around the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like
they would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
gemagomez
Weaveworks | Software Engineer, Backend | ONSITE(London)/REMOTE (prefereably
EU/US TZs) | [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works) | Full time

Weaveworks aims to empower developers, no matter their background, to take
advantage of container technology such as Docker to build faster and more
scalable applications. We believe that container software will change the way
developers create applications, so much so that many approaches are yet to be
imagined. Help us build open source software tools that other developers use
to tame their containerized applications.

We are looking for experienced software engineers with background in
kubernetes, go and AWS. Experience in open source software development
practices highly appreciated. The job is with a remote, global team, ability
to work unsupervised and coordinate with others on daily basis. Devops
experience with one or more public cloud providers.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/weaveworks/jobs/1829839](https://boards.greenhouse.io/weaveworks/jobs/1829839)

------
bentoner
Draftable | Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, JS) | REMOTE (worldwide) or
Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | A$100k - A$160k |
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers)

Draftable makes document comparison software accessible to everyone.

We’re looking for an experienced and self-reliant engineer to work across our
Python/Django and JS/React stack. We expect you to work a full time load of 40
hours per week (and no more) and to be very productive during that time.

We know you have a life outside work, so we will respect your non-working and
family time. We don’t expect you to make work your life.

We’re easy-going and easy to work with. We’re developer-led and have a flat
structure. We are collaborative, and we expect you to take an active role in
evolving our engineering culture. We like writing things down. We love Slack.
We launch things as soon as they’re ready. We do things right the first time,
even if it takes a little longer. We don’t have much technical debt.

More details at
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers).

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello,

I'd be interested in applying and learning more about your company. Do you
have a contact email to discuss more on the nature of this opening?

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--
sf](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--sf)

------
captaindoe
OVPN.com | C++ engineer | Sweden, Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.ovpn.com](https://www.ovpn.com)

We're a privacy & security focused VPN provider that wants people to be able
to enjoy the internet without being tracked, analyzed and monitored. To
achieve that, we've implemented a multi-layered security model where the first
layer is that we own & operate all our VPN servers without hard drives.

Another crucial layer to ensuring our users security, is our cross-platform
VPN client. It's the main way users interact with our service and it runs on
Windows, macOS & Linux. We're looking for a C++ / Qt developer with networking
knowledge to assist our current C++ developer with improving our desktop
client - and have an extra focus on Windows.

We're offering you a challenging and meaningful position in a small startup
while also believing in life outside of work. Flexible working hours, from
wherever you do the best work, while also having 25 days of annual paid
vacation.

If we sound like a match, email david@ovpn.com with your current resume, links
to apps or code you are most proud of.

~~~
zerr
Salary range would be useful, i.e. does it make sense to apply for someone in
North America or Switzerland? In other words, are you willing to go further
than Swedish salaries?

------
bonobo886
Sling Health (YC S19)
([https://www.slinghealth.com](https://www.slinghealth.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Sling Health is looking for a highly motivated full-time senior software
engineer who wants to work on impactful problems in healthcare. Sling Health
is changing the way medicine is practiced, by building out the technical
infrastructure for medical operations for the largest geographically
distributed team of remote healthcare workers.

Responsibilities:

\- Contribute to and own meaningful parts of the technical and product roadmap

\- Work alongside our operations and care coordination team to design and
develop tools that meaningfully improve the quality of care we can deliver to
our patients.

\- Be a steward of quality, scalability, security and performance. You’ll be
laying the foundation of our technical infrastructure.

\- Design and architect new software systems, introduce new technologies as
appropriate to support our future roadmap.

\- Build and nurture our engineering culture.

What you would have built last month:

At Sling, you would have the opportunity to build tools that touch the entire
lifecycle of the patient experience. Some projects you could’ve worked on last
month include:

\- A realtime messaging system between providers, patients and care
coordinators

\- A file upload service for provider documents

\- An encrypted credential storage system for EMR credentials.

\- API’s to power web and mobile clients

Please email recruiting@slinghealth.com to apply

------
stanchion
Very Real Help | Nashville, TN | Backend Software Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

Very Real Help is developing a social VR application that will be widely
accessible to millions of people who struggle from mental health issues. We
will provide immediate, 24/7 access to mental health support through fun
immersive environments. Last year, more than 70,000 people died from drug-
related overdose deaths, and over 50 million people experienced depression and
anxiety. We believe that VRH can address these issues by providing a new type
of intervention.

We are looking for a Unity developer with C# experience who is passionate
about using technology skills to help people and wants to join a fun, dynamic
team to help us build this intervention. You will work closely with other
engineers who are delivering both front and back-end functionality that will
need to be integrated and maintained. We are building a scalable social
environment targeting Oculus Rift, Oculus Quest, and other VR headsets.

[https://very-real-help.workable.com/jobs/1122022](https://very-real-
help.workable.com/jobs/1122022)

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Product Designer, Product Marketer |
Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $500M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we’re uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 10 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced engineers and a product
designer to help take our product to the next level. We love product-minded
engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even if
they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground
up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we just closed our seed round
with Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and numerous
notable angel investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
kppullin
NEXT Trucking | El Segundo, CA (Headquarters) & Irvine / Orange County, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

NEXT Trucking builds software for modernizing & optimizing drayage, the
process of moving shipping containers from ports to local warehouses, with a
focus on 'Drivers First'. This video, featuring our CEO Lidia Yan, describes
the business and market opportunity much better than I can:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4)

We're hiring software developers, platform/SREs, data engineers, UI/UX
designers, product managers, and more:
[https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/](https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/)

Highlights of our tech stack include Java + Spring Boot, React + React Native,
Storybook, GraphQL, Node, NestJS, PostgreSQL, OpenTracing (Jaeger), Kafka, and
deployed to AWS + Kubernetes via Terraform. We write lots of tests (perhaps
even too many!), are continuously learning & improving our processes, open
source friendly, and have a warm, inclusive, & welcoming culture.

We're also not picky about candidates having used the same technologies we use
today, having hired developers with heavy backgrounds in C#, Angularjs,
Python, Perl, etc.

Who am I? I'm Kevin, an IC working primarily from our Irvine location on
platform and infrastructure bits, and would love to have more folks from
Orange County seize the opportunity to work for a well funded series-C
startup, without having to deal with LA traffic : ) I'm more than happy to
chat and answer questions, so please feel free to shoot me an email:
kevinp@nexttrucking.com .

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

Tundra is reimagining wholesale with a frictionless marketplace that allows
independent businesses to freely transact, scale and thrive. We sell and
deliver product directly from US and Canadian brands to savvy businesses
around the world, and around the corner. By eliminating transaction fees and
markups, we empower our community of buyers and suppliers to keep reinvesting
in their growth.

We're a venture-backed startup attacking a big problem and we take a first
principles approach to building software in the logistics, finance, and
ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing our team in both San
Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're CommentSold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

We're actively expanding and building out our tech stack as we implement new
processes and features. (Laravel/PHP/Mysql/Redis)

Here at CommentSold we have a remote first team and offer some remote oriented
perks such as Coworking Space and Home Internet reimbursements.

We are looking for:

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

Mobile Pipeline Engineer - We ship apps for our customers to faciliate
shopping and we're in the process of building out a complex automated pipeline
to generate and manage them.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com, CTO

------
arciini
Travelchime (YC W19) | Designer, Full-Stack Engineer/Developer | San Francisco
ONSITE | [https://travelchime.com/](https://travelchime.com/),
[https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs](https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs)

Travelchime is building tools to make leisure travel easier. We're a YC W19
graduate who's looking to hire our second (non-founder) engineer and first
designer.

We believe that travel makes us and the world better, and are trying to lower
the bar to travel by bringing together all the information you need to travel
in the best tool to organize your plans. Our product so far is a Google Docs
for planning travel and sharing recommendations.

We’re an engineering and product-heavy team. A typical week’s work involves
talking to users, prioritizing tasks on a kanban, designing on Figma, and
building and shipping continuously. Harry and I have worked at Stripe,
McKinsey, and Google and studied Computer Science at Yale. We've built
profitable travel businesses in the past, and at Travelchime, we try to take
the best parts of each of the our past workplaces and bring them together.

We believe in work-life balance. We work regular hours, take time off as a
team to eat lunch together (and even cook!), exercise, and enjoy time with
friends and family. We love travel and believe it rejuvenates us and makes us
closer to our friends, and have quarterly travel offsites where the goal is to
just enjoy visiting a new place and use the tools we’ve built.

If you enjoy travel, and would love to make it easier for the rest of the
world to do it, send us a note at founders@travelchime.com! We’d love for you
to join our team.

------
kpennell
Programming Trainer | Seattle + SF + Other cities |
[https://www.developintelligence.com](https://www.developintelligence.com)

DevelopIntelligence gives hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each
at client sites) to software developer teams (generally mid-level and senior
devs) at companies like Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are
generally 40% lecture, 40% labs/coding, and 20% Q&A.

Because we've been growing, we need to find more developers/trainers to come
teach for us. We really need a lot of help in front-end, devops, ML, golang
and cloud (among several other areas...).

We need to find developers who have a couple things (this can be be
challenging): 1) Have the time/interest to teach and have taught
professionally before 2) Can build their own labs/slides for their course 3)
Have 5-10+ years of experience and can answer fairly difficult questions from
experienced developers 4) Can make a class fun and engaging.

Our day rate is $1500.

Please email me your resume/linkedin/github + blurb about your teaching
experience if this interests you kyle@DevelopIntelligence.com

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Here is one of our most popular libraries:
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
ntembrevilla
SocialSurvey | Lead/Senior Backend Engineer (MTS) | San Ramon, CA (SF East Bay
Area)

Hello there, HN! Our CTO, Doug Warren is building out his core engineering
team here. SocialSurvey is a well funded startup with solid revenue and a
large customer base. We are currently building out our enterprise reputation
platform across multiple verticals.

In this role, your primary focus will be to build and scale our multi-tenant
cloud-based platform. As a senior member of the technical staff, you will be
building the systems that deliver the SocialSurvey family of products across
all industry verticals. If you have expert python, node.js skills, SQL, MySQL,
Mongo DB, etc., and have excellent coding and leadership skills….feel free to
drop us a line!

Does the idea of being an early team member for a fast growing start-up excite
you? Feel free to reach out to me: nicole@socialsurvey.com or apply through
our website:
[https://jobs.lever.co/socialsurvey/456b644c-b289-443e-b8c0-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/socialsurvey/456b644c-b289-443e-b8c0-1967aa14f9d3).
Have a great day!

------
designstartup
Unnamed Seed Stage Startup | Founding Engineer OR Founding Design/Product Role
| Remote and Bay Area | Full Time

We are a new startup in the UX design tool space, with a mission to radically
lower the barriers needed to build full-fidelity prototypes and
products—something currently accessible only to a tiny and privileged sub-
population (developers). The stage is very early, pre-product, but we have
enthusiastic early feedback.

The team of four has three ex-founders. We've previously built startups where
we've hired over 100 roles, sold to 20% of F500s, raised over $45mm in
aggregate, gotten the businesses acquired, and built/ran teams of engineers
from MIT, Harvard, Stanford, Google, FB, YC, MSR.

We received strong (outlier) funding offers from a number of top tier VCs.
We’re lucky to be working with a senior GP at our lead investor, along with a
number of amazing angels/funds, including leaders in the design community.

We're looking for two more individuals:

\- Founding generalist engineer. No particular tech specialization necessary
(we use Typescript and React), but we’re ideally looking for a product-
oriented engineer who has deep frontend experience.

\- Founding design/product role - someone who has worked in a few different
orgs (esp. the big product tech companies with strong design), knows their
design tools, is interested in or has done product work, and has an extensive
network of designers / can wear the evangelist hat.

In either role, you would be directly shaping everything from product
direction to team to culture.

If interested, please drop us a line ASAP at
designtoolstartup@googlegroups.com. Thanks, we're excited to hear from you!

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)) | Frontend Software
Engineer | New York | ONSITE & REMOTE | 140k-160k

Flip is making moving into and out of a space as easy as deciding where you
want to go. We'll take on your apartment lease and pay your rent so you can
leave as soon as you need to.[0] We’re backed by USV, Collaborative Fund, and
Tusk Ventures.

We're hiring talented engineers to join our engineering focused team. At Flip,
you'll find private dedicated workspaces, a quiet environment, and a distinct
lack of regular meetings. We're flexible on in-office employees working from
home, and you can work whatever hours are optimal for you. Our team is
intentionally small and experienced.

We're hiring:

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Mobile Lead

Apply here: [https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe, WhatsApp (pre-FB), and Netflix. If you
like and respect how those companies operate give us a shout.

[0] [https://flip.lease/instant](https://flip.lease/instant)

------
vhiremath4
Loom | Engineering: head of infrastructure, desktop recorder/electron, web
recorder/webrtc, devops, appsec | Remote or San Francisco, CA | Full-time

My name is Vinay, and I'm a co-founder and head of engineering at Loom
([https://www.loom.com](https://www.loom.com)).

We're looking for senior engineers with proven track records of building
product under scale of various forms.

Loom is a video platform that allows employees to record and share quick
videos. We are on a mission to enhance workplace communication and bring back
its humanity. Our company has been on a rapid growth trajectory and the next
year will arguably be our greatest year of growth as we're gearing up to
release team accounts, our mobile offering, nail down enterprise contracts,
and build native recording integrations into very large workplace SaaS tools
(cannot disclose details on this point publicly).

We're a small team (30 people) and are remote-first. Half our team is in SF
and the other half is distributed across the US, Canada, Brazil and Europe.

All of the roles above are engineers who will be specializing in one product
domain and building them from scratch (with devops being the only exception -
we have one awesome devops engineer right now so you would be the second).

If you'd like to find out more about our company and culture, peep this! :-)

[https://www.loom.com/company](https://www.loom.com/company)

If any of this sounds interesting and you want to work with a group of
empathetic, hungry and growth-minded individuals, please reach out to me via
email.

vinay@loom.com

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Aptible Deploy):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f72d1f9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- UX Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f28ce9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

------
mihaitodor
Cogito | Senior Software Engineer, Real-Time Infrastructure | Dublin, Ireland
| Onsite only |
[https://www.cogitocorp.com/company/careers/](https://www.cogitocorp.com/company/careers/)

Hello everyone, at Cogito
([https://www.cogitocorp.com/](https://www.cogitocorp.com/)) we are searching
for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Real-time Infrastructure Team to
help develop real-time interfaces between the core computational components of
our platform. The ideal candidate is an expert in RESTful API development who
additionally has strong cloud-computing and DevOps experience.

Stack:

* Java

* Python

* AWS (Kinesis / ActiveMQ)

* Jenkins

* Docker

* Terraform

* Ansible

This company does not sponsor Ireland VISAs (Only for EU citizens).

I'm a developer working in this team and I'm happy to discuss about the role
via PM or email: mtodor [at] cogitocorp [dot] com

If you wish to apply directly, please do so here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cogitocorp/1cc3eec3-2a97-4a68-933a-8b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/cogitocorp/1cc3eec3-2a97-4a68-933a-8b7e74eb7cd6?lever-
via=HEmcyGrgSv)

No recruiters or agencies please.

------
quikorder
QuikOrder | Chicago, IL | Android Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite

QuikOrder is an e-commerce and point-of-sale company developing next
generation technology for the largest restaurant group in the world. As part
of our Android team you will be building an Android-based point-of-sale and
operations platform that leverages progressive peer-to-peer architecture and
is anything but your typical Android app. We are seeking Android Engineers who
bring fresh ideas from their own experiences and are eager to tackle
interesting problems using modern frameworks.

As an employee here, you will enjoy a flexible schedule with great work/life
balance. We have a casual working environment in a beautiful office in
downtown Chicago. There's a lot to do in the area and socializing outside of
the office is very common.

Check out our post on Stack Overflow
([https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-
quiko...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/260064/android-engineer-quikorder))
for more details. And feel free to message me with any questions you might
have!

------
karatcate
Karat | Full Stack Engineers, Product Manager, Solutions Engineer | Seattle,
WA | REMOTE | Full-time | www.karat.com Karat is a Seattle-based startup that
conducts software engineering interviews on behalf of top engineering
organizations -- primarily first-round technical interviews. Our network of
experienced Interview Engineers have conducted tens of thousands of technical
interviews with software engineering candidates. Clients increase capacity to
interview and unlock engineering productivity, all while providing exceptional
candidate experiences.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Full-time employees receive
unlimited time off, 100% coverage of health, dental, and vision insurance,
401(k), equity and the freedom to work from wherever you’re most comfortable.

Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week. $100 USD per interview
(60 minute interview + up to 30 minutes for a feedback report) Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Solutions Engineer - Seattle or Remote - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/d8ee32692](https://grnh.se/d8ee32692)

Product Manager - Seattle - Full Time - Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/bade0b402](https://grnh.se/bade0b402)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

Open Positions Include:

\- Data Scientist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
scientist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-scientist/)

\- Data Strategist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
strategist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-strategist/)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
peteratt
Stride | Android Engineer (all levels) | San Francisco, Remote (US-only)

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

On the engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Postgres, Akka and some
cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about. More
particularly on Android, we're moving towards Kotlin at a fast pace (40% of
our codebase is Kotlin already, all new code is Kotlin) and we use a state-of-
the-art MVI architecture that's great to work on. Your work will be feature-
heavy, and you'll have tons of say on its architecture and infrastructure.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park, but we
also support and nurture remote workers. We offer fantastic benefits (after
all, it's our product!) and you'll be surrounded by the most driven, smartest
people I know. We have a supportive, productive culture that's respectful of
your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Rails engineers | Full Time | Washington DC, SF | On-
site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering](https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 700
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack Rails engineers with at least 2 years of
professional experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook,
Amazon, and Intel.

We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance. You should
also believe education is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
mikemahony
Pixar Animation Studios | Emeryville, California | Full time | Onsite |
[https://tinyurl.com/y6ha6s7r](https://tinyurl.com/y6ha6s7r)

Yippee! My team (Post Production Software Engineering) is a bunch of
silly/smart people who get things done.

Technologies and skills we each use (honestly, all these things almost every
day) in no particular order:

    
    
      Unix / Linux | Python / Django / Tornado | Golang | Javascript / AngularJS / Protractor
      OpenShift / Docker / Kubernetes | Kafka / RabbitMQ | Massive parallel computing
      Distributed processing / Render farms | FFmpeg / OpenImageIO / OpenTimelineIO / Nuke | Git / Gitlab-CI
      Test Driven Development / Continuous Integration / Continuous Deployment
    

It's a ridiculous(ly awesome) place to work. Our team functions where
Systems/Infrastructure and Production intersect. Here's the posting again:
[https://tinyurl.com/y6ha6s7r](https://tinyurl.com/y6ha6s7r)

------
fatmapoli
FATMAP ([https://about.fatmap.com](https://about.fatmap.com)) | Berlin,
Vilnius or Chamonix | Senior React.js / Devops engineers |
[https://about.fatmap.com/careers](https://about.fatmap.com/careers)

FATMAP is building the home of outdoor adventure. We have a fully in-house 3D
map stack ([https://fatmap.com/adventures](https://fatmap.com/adventures)) and
a mobile app built using React Native to help people get outdoors and find
adventure wherever they are. We're a team from all over the world and we're
passionate about the outdoors – come and join us!

\- Senior React Developer:
[https://about.fatmap.com/careers?gh_jid=4370067002](https://about.fatmap.com/careers?gh_jid=4370067002)

\- Senior Platform/Devops Engineer:
[https://about.fatmap.com/careers?gh_jid=4355950002](https://about.fatmap.com/careers?gh_jid=4355950002)

------
cbenneh
Alacrity Law | REMOTE | Full-Time | Frontend Engineer |
[https://alacritylaw.com](https://alacritylaw.com)

Alacrity is a well funded early-stage startup founded by seasoned legal,
finance and procurement professionals. Our mission is to create technologies
which enhance the relationship between corporates and law firms to improve
service delivery, reduce costs and manage relationships more efficiently. The
legal industry is changing rapidly and we’re excited to help.

We're looking for a mid-level frontend engineer to build high-quality, well-
tested, and robust web application. You will have a chance to get involved in
the application architecture decisions as well as product design. Ideal
candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative, passionate, open to new
ideas as well as happy to mentor others.

This is a remote job with working hours +-3 hours of GMT.

Our stack:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * Apollo
      * React
    

You can see full job spec as well as apply on
[https://workable.com/j/E07014B680](https://workable.com/j/E07014B680).

------
qatalog
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com)

Qatalog is building the modern operating system for companies to run on. It is
an online platform that brings all parts of the organisation together and
streamlines operations. We're VC funded by some of the best investors in
Europe. Product is its early stages and you can have significant impact in
shaping it.

Hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Full-stack (React, NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Software Engineer, Backend (NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Product Designer

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with some tenured ex-Amazon and ex-Transferwise leadership.
Looking for strong technical talent that wants to work in a tight team,
contribute and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Strong compensation [Mid - Principal, £60K-£85K] and equity [0.2%-0.5%]

\- Early stage company, be one of the first 10

\- Private health insurance, Pension contribution

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Very nice office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

------
timgluz
Creditshelf|Frankfurt am Main, DE| Ruby developers, Devops, DataEngineers,
Secops, Datascientist| Onsite|
[https://creditshelf.com/en/career/open_positions](https://creditshelf.com/en/career/open_positions)

Creditshelf is a broker between Small, Medium size companies in need of a loan
and investors.

we are looking ever-learning and curious people to join our team. Our working
language is English, but our german colleagues are more than happy to talk
german to you if you want and we even support german classes; Our HR can help
you with visa process and in german paperwork;

Our job descriptions may look a bit overspecified, but they are going to
updated soon. if you already know one of the required technology, then you're
already great candidate, because we believe that smart people can learn and
adopt fast.

Your future tasks may involve tasks like adding new functionality to CRM used
by our employees and investors, implement new services, enrich data from
datalake; automate risk-analysis, research smartcontracts to automate business
processes etc

Let's e-meet soon ;)

------
Lital
DoiT International | Cloud Engineers (CORE/DATA) | Santa Clara-CA, Austin-TX,
NYC-NY, London-UK | ONSITE | Full-time | Must be authorized to work in the
US/UK.

Consider yourself a world-class Cloud Engineer? Curious and excited about
tackling the hard problems in technology?

DoiT is Google Cloud Partner & Amazon Big Data Competency Partner. We work
with some of the most exciting startups and businesses worldwide. We build,
scale distributed systems and machine intelligence, and solve hard problems
which are changing the lives of millions of people every day. We also allocate
30% of our engineers time for learning new technologies, contributing code to
open source communities or building our own, as we do at
[https://github.com/doitintl](https://github.com/doitintl).

This is us: [https://www.doit-intl.com/](https://www.doit-intl.com/) Meet the
team and apply: [http://careers.doit-intl.com/](http://careers.doit-intl.com/)

------
Havenly
Havenly | Full-time | ONSITE | Denver, CO

At Havenly, we believe everyone deserves a beautiful home that they love. Our
team of top-notch designers can magically make shopping for your home feel fun
and effortless. Behind the magic is a best-in-class technology stack
(React/Typescript/GraphQL/Node) that hums to the tune of thousands of happy
customers coming through every month and the 320+ million data points we
ingest daily. Our proprietary machine learning, computer vision, and natural
language algorithms do everything from recommending a new sofa that matches
your style to predicting when the delivery truck will pull up with it better
than the vendor. We value excellent coding practices and decisions informed by
data.

We're hiring in our Denver HQ: \- Engineering Manager \- Senior Growth
Engineer \- Team Lead \- Data Engineer \- Payments Engineer

For a list of all open positions: havenly.com/careers

If you're someone who gets fired up about exhibiting gumption, acting like an
owner, overperformance, and always stays playful, we want to hear from you!

Contact Info: Josh Richard, Director of Engineering - jr@havenly.com

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime Graphcore is the
most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are building a new class
of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU – designed from the
ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and efficiency on today’s
Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to create the next
generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has an experienced,
world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming to market very
soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we can choose to
partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

~~~
optimize
Hi, I'm super interested in Graphcore (kind of aligns with my interests). I
sent my resume out last month and don't seem to have heard back; so just
wanted to follow up

------
deepbench
Hi-

I am the CEO of DeepBench, and we are hiring another software engineer!

Founded at MIT, DeepBench’s (deepbench.io) mission is to unlock the world’s
knowledge. We build expertise matching platforms to uncover who knows what and
connect those who have questions with those who have answers.

Our company makes money by:

Helping clients find experts on-demand Licensing our software to help
enterprises create their own knowledge networks.

You may read more about our origins in this Forbes article
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/frederickdaso/2018/01/31/meet-t...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/frederickdaso/2018/01/31/meet-
the-four-mit-students-working-to-disrupt-the-expert-network-
industry/#5dd3a26a28dd), as well as what we are up to now in this more recent
industry publication integrity-research.com/startup-expert-network-licenses-
platform-macquarie.

Our current engineering team is comprised of 2 full-stack MIT grad software
engineers, a designer who also does front-end work, as well as a senior part-
time technical advisor with 10+ years of software architect experience.

This is a FULL-TIME position based in Boston (Remote positions would be
considered for the right candidate). Above all else, we are looking for
someone who is “start-up ready” and able to thrive in an ambiguous
environment, embrace challenges and responsibilities, and grow with the
company.

For more details, check out ==>
[https://angel.co/company/deepbench/jobs/619552-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/company/deepbench/jobs/619552-software-engineer)
Email: careers [at] deepbench.io

------
bonquesha99
LendingHome | Offices in San Francisco and Pittsburgh | Remote friendly

Tech: AWS, CloudFormation, Docker, GraphQL, JavaScript/TypeScript, OCR
(tesseract), PostgreSQL, Python, React, Redis, Ruby on Rails

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up by
combining innovative technology with an experienced team. Our goal is to
create a seamless, transparent process that transforms and automates the
mortgage process from end to end. We've raised $167MM in venture capital with
a team of over 300 people and have been featured on the Forbes Fintech 50 list
for two years running! LendingHome is uniquely positioned to become the next
great financial services brand powered by the most advanced mortgage platform
in the world.

Open positions:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager
      * Senior Data Scientist
      * Software Engineer (Frontend or Backend)
      * Design/Finance/HR/Marketing/Operations/Product/Sales/etc
    

Check out our job openings and apply at:
[https://grnh.se/18ad65801](https://grnh.se/18ad65801)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Backend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA

We are looking for Java backend developers to join our International Middle
Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce platforms.

Technical environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service
framework widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health
([https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/))
| New York, USA | Full-time

We are looking for a Data Engineer to help us scale our data product across
data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class ETL
pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a meaningful
impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past experience in working with data at
scale (e.g., Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to careers@ribbonhealth.com!

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | REMOTE, WESTERN HEMISPHERE | Software Engineers |
[https://www.gaiagps.com/](https://www.gaiagps.com/)

Come build the future of outdoor maps. Join an engineering team comprised of
people with extremely strong software backgrounds, melded with a love of
hiking, backcountry skiing, and other woodland pursuits.

Gaia GPS is profitable, boot-strapped, and growing rapidly - we're headed for
a third year of doubling revenue in 2019, and we're growing the team to 25+
people.

We're mostly focused on hiring people who want to do frontend/middleware right
now, and we tend to prefer candidates who are comfortable with the full stack.

* Junior: [https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer_I/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer_I/)

* Mid/Senior: [https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer/)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Software Architect

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Software architect

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
elementsNL
Elements | Python/Django Developer | Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time,
ONSITE, VISA, Relocation assistance

We're an independent, no-nonsense digital agency building web and mobile
applications for a wide range of clients (media, IoT, telecommunications,
municipalities..) with HQ in NL. Our team has over 60 professionals from
around the world, who all share a passion for innovation and sharing
knowledge. Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements](https://stackshare.io/elements)

What we offer next to a fair salary:

* yearly conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours + occasional WFH

* internal coach program to support your personal growth

* diverse projects

* regular fun events with the team

* pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

Check more info & our projects here
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://www.elements.nl/en/careers#openings](https://www.elements.nl/en/careers#openings)

------
skytbest
Lighthouse 360 | Sr Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lh360.com/](https://www.lh360.com/) What we do: Lighthouse 360 is
the powerful, easy-to-use patient communication system that helps dental
practices grow and succeed.

We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer join and help mentor a high output
scrum team in our NYC office. You will work with a small but fast moving team
that is both heavily involved in product feature development and improving the
infrastructure around it. This is an opportunity to work on a small agile team
within a large established company.

Our Tech Stack:

We have a Microservices architecture: (using Docker, Mesos and Marathon) with
the freedom to bring in a variety of technologies, but we mainly work with
Java, and Javascript (Express JS, and React)

Apply At (Internet Brands, Parent company site):
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ](https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ)

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US, UK

Ksplice is a key technology in Oracle's Linux offering and powers our
engineered systems and public cloud, patching the Linux kernel, user-space and
virtualization stack without any downtime. We're a distributed team of
engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle with a
passion for working on exciting technology, software engineering and all
things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help scale as we continue to expand
into the Linux stack, developing custom tooling and automation for patching
thousands of kernels, hypervisors and packages to rapidly respond to security
updates. This is a varied role that will see you building Python based tools
to manage large numbers of virtual machines, writing C based patching and
analysis tools and debugging hard problems in a variety of Linux
distributions.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Experience building complex systems in Python or other systems languages.
      * Strong understanding of low-level programming in C/C++ and associated tooling.
      * Experience of Linux virtualization solutions including KVM/libvirt+Xen.
    

Other useful skills include:

    
    
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or other low-level applications.
      * Performance tuning and optimization.
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills.
      * Familiarity with configuration managment tools such as Puppet/Chef/Ansible.
      * Experience in developing cloud native solutions.
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
brufen
M2A media | FULL TIME | REMOTE | ONSITE | Contract/Permanent | London, UK

M2A media is hiring! [https://m2amedia.tv/](https://m2amedia.tv/)

We are a team of over 40 people, involved in the cloud-based live distribution
of the sports and entertainment content. Examples of our streaming events are:
UEFA Champions League Superbowl Formula 1 and Moto GP UFC and Heavyweight
boxing

If you think microservices, automated testing, serverless, feature flagging
are a new normal - contact me on Linkedin (linkedin.com/in/majag/) or send us
an email!

We are looking for senior-level software developers who have ability to: \-
build clean and maintainable APIs \- write unit tests and testable code \-
address complex architectural problems with simple, intuitive designs \- work
across all phases of the software development life-cycle \- understand and
debug complex code bases \- understand concurrency and multi-threaded
applications \- communicate effectively with the rest of the team and with no-
technical staff

One more thing: You don’t need to study for the interview!

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Customer Success Engineer, Marketing, Sales | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers) PlanetScale
is an early stage startup building the worlds most scalable database systems.
We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open source product Vitess
( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for anyone to run Vitess
clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates tired of the quizzes
and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our alternative hiring
path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at planetscale.com/careers

Also we recently announced our Series A raise with Andreessen Horowitz. You
can read about it here [https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/23/planetscale-
vitess/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/23/planetscale-vitess/)

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Performance Engineer (HPC) |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
elagerway
[https://SignalWire.com](https://SignalWire.com) | Sr. Product Mgr -
Collaboration Products | REMOTE (North America)

With a fresh $11.5m in the bank + tracking on good revenue and greenfield
market opportunities in front of us, we’re looking for awesome individuals
like you to join us!

We are the Original Geeks (OGs) in communication. Our founders come from the
largest open source communications project this planet has ever known. We eat
our own dogfood and live for comms dev tools and making remote work better for
everyone. Our environment is fast-paced, success-driven and team-oriented.

Products in the queue include AI for Comms, Virtual Office Enablement, Video &
Web Conferencing Enablement, Serverless CPaaS and sooo much more.

If you are a hyper-proficient Sr. Product Manager who has been practicing
modern product development and management concepts + looking to work from home
(while kicking some CPaaS), send an email to product@signalwire.com with the
subject: "Innovate or Die". It might sound cheesy, but it's the truth.

------
calderarrow
Blue Raster LLC | Application Developer | Arlington, VA (Washington, DC) |
Full-Time | On-site

Blue Raster is a 30 person consulting company that builds web applications to
visualize geographic data. Some of our clients include the World Health
Organization, the World Resources Institute, and the USDA. You may have seen
one of our more recently famous applications due to the unusual amount of
fires in the Amazon and Alaska:
[https://fires.globalforestwatch.org/home/](https://fires.globalforestwatch.org/home/)

Our tech stack is primarily React and Redux, and we utilize the ESRI JS API
extensively. Previous experience with ESRI isn't necessary, but definitely a
plus, as is any prior work with maps or GIS data.

Please feel free to reach out to me personally if you want to know more or if
you would like help reviewing resumes or cover letters. acalderaro [ at ]
blueraster.com

Here is a direct link to our jobs page:
[https://blueraster.jobs/apply](https://blueraster.jobs/apply)

------
whitperson
Lead DevOps Engineer - Kubernetes and Data Engineering | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior MTA Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Lead Product Designer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Implementation Project Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineering roles including:

Content Marketing Manager

Marketing Coordinator

Enterprise Sales Director

Enterprise Account Executive

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
bwindsor
Skyrad Ltd. | Algorithm Inventor | London, UK | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |

Skyrad invents products in the rapidly developing IoT and energy sectors.
We're currently analysing how monitoring heat and acoustics through various
means, including using computer vision in the infrared part of the spectrum,
can reveal patterns which let us discover and predict faults, risks and
inefficiencies in systems. We take brand new technologies from prototype to
patent and to market. One of the products we invented is LeakBot
(www.leakbot.io).

Looking for excellent numerical skills, preferably with a background in
algorithm design such as signal or image processing, control engineering or
machine learning.

Preferred technologies:

-Matlab/Simulink

-Python

-SQL

-Experience in rapid prototyping e.g. Raspberry Pi

-AWS

Excellent work-life balance, hours are flexible, working remotely from time to
time is fine, near zero office beaurocracy.

More: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/algorithm-inventor-at-
sky...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/algorithm-inventor-at-skyrad-
limited-1347881819)

Drop me an email and CV on ben.windsor {at} skyrad.co.uk if interested

------
Kalepso
Kalepso | Full-stack Engineer (Java) | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE, VISA
SPONSORED | Salary + Stocks |
[https://www.kalepso.com](https://www.kalepso.com)

Do you believe that for big data to fully realize its potential, a new
paradigm in privacy is required?

With IP based on research at _Harvard_ , Kalepso featured the _TechCrunch
Disrupt Finals_ after raising funds from TandemLaunch Inc.

Kalepso's platform produces _on-demand compliance-ready datasets_ , for secure
analytics and ML. In this way, organizations can simplify their compliance
(incl. GDPR), utilize data across team, and securely monetize their data-
lakes.

 _Your Super-powers:_

– Deep expertise in Java (3+years)

– Track record of shipping software involving elastic scaling and
microservices

– Ideally some prior experience with DevOps and agile development.

 _Your Package:_

– Becoming part of a startup that will shape the future of privacy

– Compensation and stocks rewarding you for your great work

– A steep learning curve among privacy experts, with strong growth potential.

Submit your CV at [https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i](https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i)

------
pql
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Various engineering roles | Toronto (onsite)

At ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for the design of
protein therapeutics. Our mission is to help to create a world where drugs are
engineered, not just discovered. We work on treatments for cancer, diabetes,
among others, and partner with industry leaders in drug discovery to generate
novel therapeutics outside of the conventional chemical space.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are rapidly
expanding our 9-person multidisciplinary team and hiring across a range of
engineering roles: Backend, Infrastructure / DevOps, ML scientists,
statisticians and computational biologists.

This an opportunity to be an early technical employee at a deep tech company
and grow into leadership roles as we scale.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://proteinqure.com/hiring.html](https://proteinqure.com/hiring.html)

i am one of the founders, feel free to reach out to me directly: lucas (at)
proteinqure (dot) com

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Security Researcher | Full time | Malaysia

We are seeking a driven and analytical Security Researcher to perform
penetration testing on our web applications, identify potential security
issues, and assist our developers in patching security bugs. You will also
manage our bug bounty programme which includes analysing and validating
external security reports.

To excel in this role, you must have:

● Experience with web application security and testing, security monitoring,
and intrusion detection.

● Experience with fuzzing and finding edge cases invalidation.

● Understanding of encryption fundamentals and the OWASP Top 10.

● A good understanding of attacks and mitigations such as timing, injection
(e.g. form parameter/SQL), side-channel, DoS, buffer overflows and DNS cache
poisoning.

● Able to assess the security impact of bugs and API inconsistencies.

● Familiarity with industry-standard tools such as Burp Suite and Metasploit.

● Experience in writing custom code and scripts to investigate security
threats.

● A clear understanding of the OSI model, TCP/IP, and other industry-standard
network defence concepts.

● Knowledge of the latest industry trends and best practices in information
security.

● Extensive experience in bug bounty programmes such as HackerOne, Bugcrowd,
and Cobalt.

● OSCP, CEH, Security+, CISSP, or any GIAC certification is an advantage.

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME
The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort. ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with a
compiled language (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction
and architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

click here to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
catercowsean
CaterCow | [https://www.catercow.com](https://www.catercow.com) | Front-end
software engineer, Designer | Brooklyn / NYC / New York, NY | Full-time |
Onsite

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend! We're a 10-person profitable food
startup where you can order catering online (think of us as Seamless Grubhub
but for catering). We're looking to build out our engineering / product team,
and right now who we need is 1) a rockstar engineer concentrated on the front-
end but comfortable full-stack and 2) a rockstar designer - right now it's
just Chris (my cofounder and our CEO and also 2nd engineer at Airbnb) and Nate
(our awesome engineer #1), so you bet the next person on the team will be
super instrumental in shaping our product direction!

See the job posting here with more details:
[https://www.catercow.com/jobs](https://www.catercow.com/jobs)

===

Please email me if you're interested in the above :)

sean@catercow.com with subject "From HN Who's Hiring"

------
lutostag
The Mobility House | Software Engineer (all levels) | Onsite | Austin, TX

The Mobility House is driving the electrification of vehicle fleets with
smart-charging technology that reduces operational costs, and monetizes EV
batteries in energy markets. We build the products that charge electric
vehicles smarter and cheaper (by reducing peak loads at depots), and also
stabilize the grid (25MW of power from second-life batteries in warehouses).

Most of the company is based in Munich, Germany... but our Austin backend dev
team, which focuses on building up our asset backed energy trading platform,
is expanding and looking for all levels of Software Engineers/Developers
(Senior, Mid, and Junior).

Our stack is Python/Node.js + RabbitMQ + Postgres based with a lot of real-
time data processing both in AWS and IoT (on-customer-prem).

More complete job descriptions are available at
[https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career](https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career)

greg.lutostanski (at) mobilityhouse.com to apply or for more info

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply: [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-
openings](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-openings)

------
melinford
Hulu | Front-End/Full-Stack | Santa Monica, CA/Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
hulu.com/jobs

Hulu's Web team is seeking front-end/full-stack software developers with a
passion for developing performant, consumer-facing experiences using modern
web technologies. Our team collaborates with both technical and non-technical
teams to deliver engaging experiences for our subscribers. As a developer on
Hulu's Webby award-winning team, you'll build and deploy the web experience
used by millions of users. If you're passionate about the web and interested
in changing the landscape of television, we'd love to meet you!

Introducing Hulu's Modern Web Stack:
[https://lnkd.in/gGzejCH](https://lnkd.in/gGzejCH)

Software Developer - Web: [https://lnkd.in/gC29EkH](https://lnkd.in/gC29EkH)

Senior Software Developer - Web:
[https://lnkd.in/g-597tb](https://lnkd.in/g-597tb)

------
interface48
Interface 48 Systems | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time

Interface 48 is a small, nimble team of software professionals working
together to deliver maximum-value, web-based solutions for our customers. We
work through all stages of the Systems Development Life Cycle (SDLC) to
deliver custom solutions that cannot be realized using Commercial Off-the-
shelf (COTS) software, alone.

At present, we primarily work with customers in the Industrial sector,
however, we work in most any domain where unique solutions are required. If
you have a knack for quickly getting up-to-speed with new tools and
technologies to solve problems, and are looking to work in a dynamic, flexible
work environment (working remotely one or more days out of the week is
definitely an option), we'd love to hear from you.

We are currently seeking:

\- Front-end Developer (React, Redux, TypeScript):
[https://www.interface48.com/careers/openings/front-end-
devel...](https://www.interface48.com/careers/openings/front-end-developer/)

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Software Engineers, QA Engineer, Product Owner | Chicago, IL |
ONSITE | [https://www.rocketmiles.com](https://www.rocketmiles.com)
Rocketmiles encourages travelers to vacation faster by incentivizing hotel
bookings with magnificent rewards.

Founded in 2012 and acquired by Booking Holdings in 2015, Rocketmiles
continues to grow from our offices in Chicago and New York City.

We operate at the intersection of travel, hotel accommodation, brand loyalty,
and discount. Our goal is to innovate in this space, rewarding our customers
and our partners.

Rocketmiles is an equal opportunity employer, and we value diversity. We
encourage applicants with wanderlust to apply.

Current Open Positions (all in Chicago, IL):

* Product Owner

* Fullstack Software Engineer

* Senior SDET/QA Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer - Frontend

* Senior Software Engineer - Java / JVM

* Software Engineer - Java / JVM

* UI Engineer

* Manager - Lifecycle Marketing

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/c8db4c5d1](https://grnh.se/c8db4c5d1) or reach
out to me rishi [at] rocketmiles.com or @rgoomar on the Chicago Tech Slack if
you have any questions

------
frew
Streak | YC S11 | Engineering Manager | Vancouver, BC & San Francisco, CA |
Full Time | Onsite

Streak is hiring our first dedicated engineering manager who will be directly
responsible for some or all of our engineering team (currently ~15 engineers,
distributed between product, infrastructure, and mobile).

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
    

Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering](https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering)

------
klinskyc
Healthie is hiring intermediate and senior full-stack Rails/React developers!

We are open to remote or on-site (at Healthie's office in Manhattan).

Healthie is a fast-growing healthcare startup that builds business-critical
software for wellness professionals. You'll work on our team of engineers
building an awesome product at scale.

Our stack includes Rails, React, Typescript, and GraphQL. Some of the other
technologies we use are Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and Gatsby.

Our test suite runs on a continuous integration service, and we deploy to a
PAAS.

* friendly, educational code review process. * product team is always responsive to ideas and feedback from the engineering team. * collaborative and fun team culture * You'll receive a lot of support for your role with growth potential along the way. * weekly internal Tech Talks, a weekly Tech Discussion Club * education budget—your books and online courses will be reimbursed. * Career Development Program, by which engineers set goals for what technologies they want to learn and work toward them. * benefits: Medical, vision, and dental insurance. One Medical, Teledoc, Health Advocate. WageWorks commuter benefits. Stock options. Snacks, coffee, and tea in the office. Ability to work from home as needed.

2+ years experience:
[https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598177-intermediate-f...](https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598177-intermediate-
full-stack-engineer-with-2-years-experience) 4+ years experience:
[https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598179-senior-full-
st...](https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598179-senior-full-stack-
engineer-with-4-years-experience)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite | Full Time | [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing APIs in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / Kubernetes / Google Cloud / Gitlab CI / (Actively considering Elixir
for future services)

We are also looking for:

\- Front-end Engineer ([https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/front-end-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/front-end-engineer/en)) \- QA
Engineer ([https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/qa-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/qa-engineer/en))

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

NOTES:

We consider people that want to relocate but we cannot sponsor VISA/Work-
permit for non EU-citizens.

------
afandian
Crossref (Scholarly infrastructure) | Infrastructure Services Software
Developer | Oxford UK or Lynnfield MA or remote | Full time

We’re looking for a new member of our technology team who can bring
experience, leadership, and help us solve some interesting operations and
development challenges. Crossref operates the service that connects thousands
of publishers, millions of articles and research content, and serves a diverse
set of communities within scholarly publishing, research and beyond.

(Crossref isn't a household name outside scholarly publishing, but if you've
ever seen DOIs (like
[https://doi.org/10.5555/12345678](https://doi.org/10.5555/12345678) ) on an
article, chances are that it, and the metadata, was registered through
Crossref. )

Tech:

\- Java, Clojure

\- Elastic Search, MySQL, Oracle

\- Terraform, AWS, Docker

\- GitLab

More info and apply: [https://www.crossref.org/jobs/2019-08-22-infrastructure-
serv...](https://www.crossref.org/jobs/2019-08-22-infrastructure-services-
developer/)

------
gtod
White Swan Data | Central London, UK |
[https://whiteswandata.com](https://whiteswandata.com) | ONSITE

White Swan Data is a betting data analytics company. We are very new in our
current form (1 page website!) but have around 20 quants/data
scientists/developers working on sophisticated systems to maximize our
client's betting returns. We are small, the metrics are simple and we are just
starting a rapid expansion of our development team.

We're seeking independently minded developers who don't need to be told twice
what to work on and who will circle back for clarification only once they have
got their story straight on what they _do know_. The company is small and you
will be working face to face with very clever product owners who will provide
a tight feedback loop for your code, your ideas and your efforts.

* Mid/Senior level developers in Python, Java or Kotlin.

Exposure to SQL DBs, scientific programming, data gathering, data analysis and
networking code a plus. For Python specifically: pandas, numpy, trio,
requests, beautiful soup etc. Kotlin because we love it.

The people we hire will have a big say in our future tech stack, the
architecture of our platform, in fact, anything really where they can
demonstrate both knowledge and maturity of understanding. We are a small,
smart, data science heavy organization looking to quickly grow a team of
excellent developers to write both model and operational code - so it's a real
opportunity to get in on the ground floor and maximize leverage of your
skills.

In the first instance please message me directly (email in profile) with just
a single paragraph on your education, your work experience, your keys skills
and an answer to the question: "I don't need to be told twice because...?"

------
MelContentful
Contentful| Reliability Engineer Infrastructure | Berlin | Fulltime

ABOUT THE TEAM

The goal of the Infrastructure Reliability team is to provide a highly
available platform so that we can meet our SLAs for performance and uptime
with a high volume traffic and sustained growth.

Contentful’s customers run a wide range of deployments that consume our API.
Our microservice architecture needs to be highly available and provide
consistent performance, with the challenge of customers generating diverse
sets of workloads depending on their own data structure and usage patterns,
along with significant growth in traffic.

We manage a modern stack starting from CDNs at the outer layer to a
microservices based backend architecture running on Kubernetes in the AWS
Cloud. The team is focused on improving the resilience and performance of this
stack.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/1419845?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/1419845?gh_jid=1419845)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

\- Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Staff DevOps Engineer, Platform:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1707579](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1707579)

\- Cloud Security and Compliance Manager:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1231053](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1231053)

\- Other open positions include: Senior Product Manager (Platform), Customer
Success Manager, Senior Sales Engineer, and other roles in Marketing and
Sales.

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 3.5 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free
to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
joaomppeixoto
Anchorage ([https://anchorage.com](https://anchorage.com)) | Multiple
Positions | San Francisco, CA or Sioux Falls, SD | ONSITE

Anchorage is building a cryto-native custodian, enabling secure storage of
your assets and participation in the different blockchains.

We approach problems security-first and we're looking for people that want to
build robust, secure and extensible financial mechanisms for the new world of
digital assets.

Imagine what it takes to ensure that your private keys are secure, but also
and more importantly, are not wrongfully accessed, while still enabling you to
use them for legitimate purposes!

We're looking for all kinds of team members... Marketing, Legal, Engineering
and Finance. I'd be more than happy to tell you more about it, so feel free to
reach out.

We currently have offices in San Francisco, CA and Sioux Falls, SD. We do not
have remote positions at the moment.

For more info see
[https://anchorage.com/careers](https://anchorage.com/careers)

------
sankyo
dividendfinance.com | Software Engineer (all levels) | FULL-TIME | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE/REMOTE US only | commensurate with experience

I am the VP of Software Development at Dividend Finance. We need
Clojure/Clojurescript developers to help us build a suite of applications
including a web app for solar installers, back office web app to manage
originations and installation process, an API for solar installers to use to
finance their projects. We are using Clojurescript (Re-frame based) for the
front end, and Clojure on server side. Our mission is to maximize solar energy
usage with a frictionless financing process. We have over 1000 installers
signed up and have financed 30,000+ installations. I encourage you to apply if
you are motivated to learn Clojure but have never worked full time with it.

Our stack includes a Clojure web app with Clojurescript, Heroku, Postgresql,
Github, Box, Docusign, Salesforce. We have a small team so you will have a big
impact and get the opportunity to wear a lot of hats. You will be responsible
for influencing our tools and processes in addition to delivering features. We
are located on California @ Sansome, close to Montgomery BART.

You would join a team of ~10 developers (2 remote) that are split in to 3
teams. Our development process is very collaborative with our product team
along with the developers, so communication skills are important. Successful
developers are eager to learn the business domain and have a hand in the
design and implementation of features, not just programming to a
specification.

Message me or apply here:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=38103393-e357-433b-a608-3904ca5a51f3&jobId=10933&source=IN)

~~~
neurve
How can someone message you?

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered products to improve decision
making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease
through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we process data and
stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US), doctors,
hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (75 engineers out of 160 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant revenue and are in hyper-growth mode.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

Engineering / Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientists - multiple Levels (DS is central to all we do)

* Data Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Front End Engineer (React)

* Director of Engineering

* Full Stack Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Technical Data Strategist

* Sr. Technical Engagement Manager

* Sr. Compliance Manager

* Sr. Data Engineering Manager

* Analytics Engineer

* QA Engineer

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Security Engineer

* Data Infrastructure (Spark) Engineer

Product / Design:

* Director of Product Management

* Sr. Product Manager - Healthcare Experience

* Product Designer

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, Full-Stack, Eng. Manager | SF |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Produce | Remote | Full-time | Fullstack, DevOps, Product Manager

Imperfect is on a mission to reduce food waste and to make healthy food more
affordable, accessible, and convenient. We source food directly from farms and
producers, which would often otherwise go to waste and deliver it to
customers' doors for an average of 30% less than grocery store prices. Since
our start in 2015, our customers have saved millions of pounds of food from
going to waste.

Our stack largely consists of a React frontend with Node and F# on the
backend. The team has been working happily together for a few years, with a
tightly engineered infrastructure stack and close collaboration with product.
Our team is evolving to meet the needs of our growing, nation-wide business
(check out all of our locations here [https://help.imperfectproduce.com/hc/en-
us/articles/11500453...](https://help.imperfectproduce.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115004535133-What-cities-do-you-deliver-to-)). Come join us if the
mission and technology challenges excite you!

We're hiring for a few product and engineering roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-83...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a-10b184e54856)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/cd081388-dcac-47c8-9f...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/cd081388-dcac-47c8-9f69-f9e910b8d77a)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectproduce/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Software Engineer: (Platform, UI/UX), QA Analyst | Chicago, IL |
Onsite

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Front: Angular - AngularJS - TypeScript - D3 - SCSS - HTML

\- Test: Selenium - Protractor - JUnit - Karma - K6

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
chrisbentzel
Boston Dynamics | Multiple Software Roles | Waltham, MA and Mountain View, CA
| Full-Time |
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)

Boston Dynamics is a leading developer of advanced mobile robots. See our
YouTube channel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics/videos))
for a number of examples.

We're looking for Software Engineers across a wide range of disciplines and
experience levels to help us productionize our robots and integrate them into
real-world enterprises.

While we are definitely interested in candidates with robotics expertise, we
are also looking for people who can bring a different set of skills and
background.

For example:

\- SQA Manager in MA:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/4oW3u0DuKM/Softw...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/4oW3u0DuKM/Software-
QA-Manager)

\- Senior Software Engineers focused on systems programming in both CA and MA:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/N9rvlWjV94/Softw...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/N9rvlWjV94/Software-
Engineer-Senior)

\- Junior Software Engineer in MA:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/VW7uBMLZvH/Softw...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/VW7uBMLZvH/Software-
Engineer-Junior-CPython)

Please apply at
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)

------
mariusc23
Uplift Agency | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React experience

* Django (python)

* GraphQL, Apollo experience

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Understanding of databases, SQL

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React and/or Django

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
brandonb
Cardiogram | Senior Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Are you a frontend engineer who wants to make the world healthier?

Cardiogram's goal is to shift healthcare from reactive to preventive, starting
with the most ubiquitous health sensor deployed today—optical heart rate.
Every modern wearable, from the latest Apple Watch to a $29 Xiaomi, ships with
a heart rate sensor. Locked within that sensor data are signs of both daily
activities like sleep and stress, but also major health conditions—sleep
apnea, diabetes, high blood pressure, and atrial fibrillation—that affect more
than a billion people globally.

Frontend engineers build the core of the company: the Cardiogram app for
Android or iPhone. You'd be working in primarily ReactJS, NodeJS,
Javascript/HTML5/CSS3, with the opportunity to learn native iOS (Swift) or
Android (Java).

More information and a link to apply is here:
[https://cardiogram.com/careers/](https://cardiogram.com/careers/)

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)
      - Senior C# developer
      - Senior Quality Analyst

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
asterken
ThorTech Solutions | DevOps Engineer - Container Specialist | NY, NY | ONSITE
| Contract | [https://www.thortech-solutions.com/](https://www.thortech-
solutions.com/)

ThorTech Solutions is an AWS Consultancy and Development Partner with a focus
on building a platform for highly available hybrid cloud applications.

We're looking for a DevOps Engineer to help out our team on a contract basis.
Our ideal candidate has 5+ years experience in DevOps on AWS, highly
experienced with containers (K8s/Docker), bare metal experience, and
experience working in the financial sector.

Key Skills: -Kubernetes -Docker -Ansible -Terraform -Python scripting -AWS -
Route53 and working knowledge of DNS, CloudFront, VPC, subnets, routing,
Fargate/ECS -Bare Metal -VmWare

Apply here: [https://www.indeed.com/job/devops-engineer-docker-
specialist...](https://www.indeed.com/job/devops-engineer-docker-
specialist-d66fff2a8c87434f)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (UK/NL only) | [https://inc-
query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding experience is
definitely helpful here. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: NYC & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ce5a790e1](https://grnh.se/ce5a790e1)

Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ad6cb4cd1](https://grnh.se/ad6cb4cd1)

Product Manager (NYC): [https://grnh.se/6c0ecda61](https://grnh.se/6c0ecda61)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b902e73f1](https://grnh.se/b902e73f1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/a71a6cdc1](https://grnh.se/a71a6cdc1)

------
avearu
INZMO | Senior Full-Stack PHP Developer | Tallinn, Estonia, Full-Time | ON-
SITE | VISA

INZMO is a fully-digitalized insurance platform covering all key stages of
insurance: creating efficiency on costs, administration, claims-processing and
underwriting for insurers, boosting business for B2B partners and providing an
instant and a pleasant experience for the consumers.

The company was also recognized as the best fintech company in Europe in the
StartUp Europe Awards by European Commission in 2016.

We will give you a platform that delivers massive value by transforming
insurance - now it’s your chance to turn it into a business!

Our team is very ambitious and we have got a very large tech space to fill in
the office.

More info: [https://inzmo.com/](https://inzmo.com/) Applying:
[https://inzmo.com/job/senior-full-stack-php-
developer/](https://inzmo.com/job/senior-full-stack-php-developer/) Contact:
jobs@inzmo.com

------
bpierre
Aragon One | UI Developer | Remote only | Full time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon empowers you to freely organize and collaborate without borders or
intermediaries. Create global, bureaucracy-free organizations, companies, and
communities.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, the
Aragon platform and the Aragon apps. Our current stack includes React, styled-
components and react-spring. Our team is entirely remote.

Work philosophy at Aragon One:
[https://aragon.one/#philosophy](https://aragon.one/#philosophy)

More info about the project: [https://aragon.org/](https://aragon.org/)

Apply here: [https://aragon.one/#frontend-
engineer](https://aragon.one/#frontend-engineer)

Or ping me (@bpierre) here: [https://aragon.chat/](https://aragon.chat/)

------
SurrealSoul
SmartAsset [https://smartasset.com/](https://smartasset.com/) | Senior and
Intermediate Backend && Frontend Engineers | NYC: NOHO | Full Time We are a
financial technology company aiming to provide the best personal finance
advice on the web. We offer free and personalized tools to empower you to make
smart personal finance decisions around homebuying, retirement, taxes and
more. We have a big focus on getting finical advisors the right people for
them, and giving people the right choices when it comes to finical advisors.
Stack wise, we are a Java shop using the Play framework. We do some python and
other things here and there as well.

Culture wise, we are a 130~ people startup. So we still have the startup feel,
without that startup pressure.

Some benefits besides the normal stuff: Catered lunches 3x a week, casual work
environment and a weekly happy hour

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
adavis[at]smartasset.com

Thanks!

------
eosrei
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, Cairo, New Delhi,
REMOTE possible | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, React, Python, Node.js, or Ruby depending
on team. Run your preferred OS.

Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Content, Data, Design,
and Marketing and Sales: [https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
blparker
IBM | Software Engineer (Predictive Analytics) | Chicago, IL | ibm.com

I'm an engineer on the predictive analytics team in Chicago, and we're looking
to expand our team by adding engineers. We work with data scientists and
researchers to research, define, and implement predictive modeling algorithms
to surface insights in customer's data. Engineers of all experience levels
welcome. If you'd like more info, feel free to let me know or check out the
listings here:

[https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/709792/Software-
Engineer-...](https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/709792/Software-Engineer-
Predictive-Analytics/?lang=en)

[https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/709790/Software-
Engineer-...](https://careers.ibm.com/ShowJob/Id/709790/Software-
Engineer-%E2%80%93-Predictive-Analytics/?lang=en)

~~~
yashvijariwala
Hi, Is Chicago team looking for data scientists as well? If yes, I am highly
interested.

------
FindHotel
FindHotel | Senior Data Engineer \ REMOTE or Amsterdam (visa + relocation) We
are looking for a senior data engineer to join our fast-growing team Have a
look at our job description on [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-data-
engineer](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-data-engineer)

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers,
Deep Learning Researchers | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New
York, NY | [https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, meals and snacks.

Technologies: C++, Python, Typescript, React, Node, Elixir, Docker and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
jhdavids8
Vitally.io | Senior Backend/API Engineer (Node + Typescript) | New York |
Onsite

Want to work on a modern tech stack that helps you simultaneously improve your
engineering skills while delivering results at a high rate of speed and
quality? At Vitally, we are a lean team of amazing product creators, and we're
looking for another exceptional engineer to join us!

A bit about us: Vitally is a powerful and beautiful Customer Success platform
that helps SaaS teams provide personalized Customer Success at scale and
reduce churn. We've only been in the market around a year, but we've made some
amazing progress in short time. We just raised a fresh round of funding and
are now looking for talented team members to help us maintain our exceptional
pace. Want to see that pace for yourself? Check out our live demo and product
changelog at [https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)

Apply by emailing me at jamie@vitally.io. Thanks, and hope to chat soon!

~~~
aidos
No affiliation at all but we started using this product a little while back
and the team have been a real pleasure to deal with. When you raise bugs or
ask about features, they listen and get things solved. They seem like a great
team.

(This is a totally unsolicited comment)

~~~
jhdavids8
Thanks so much for this Aidan! Always a pleasure working with the Rapid Tender
team :)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE |
[https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
richwagner
Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Contractor/Freelance | Remote

Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Full-Time Employee | Onsite

Maark is looking for Senior Web Developers who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be
experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React
preferred) and have a passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring a contractor/freelancer remotely as well as a full-time employee
role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | New York, San Francisco, and Singapore | Onsite / Remote |
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool. We reimagining the future of
work, remote collaboration, and team productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter. Here
is our story: [https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Software Engineers - React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres.

Our Tech Stack:

    
    
       - Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO. 
    
       - Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL. 
    
       - DevOps: Kubernetes. 
    
       - Cloud: AWS, GCP. 
    
       - Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native. 
    
       - Desktop: ElectronJS.

~~~
Rebles
Do you have a job posting portal? I couldn't find one on your site. Your
product and tech stack looks appealing. I was curious about a job description
if you had one available.

~~~
johnxie
Hi, we just started hiring and the job portal is not available yet. You can
contact us via [https://taskade.com/contact](https://taskade.com/contact)

------
muralimadhu
Blend | Software Engineer | San Francisco and New York | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://blend.com](https://blend.com)

Blend makes the process of getting a loan simpler, faster, and safer. With its
industry-leading digital lending platform, Blend helps financial institutions
like Wells Fargo and U.S. Bank increase productivity and deliver exceptional
customer experiences. The company processes nearly $2 billion in loans daily,
helping millions of consumers get into homes and gain access to the capital
they need to lead better lives. Blend is inventing an entirely new consumer
lending experience that's simpler and more transparent, while ensuring broader
access for all types of borrowers.

If this challenge excites you, join us. See all engineering openings here:
[https://blend.com/careers/](https://blend.com/careers/) and feel free to
email me directly at madhu@blend.com

------
chany2
Inspire | [https://inspire.com/](https://inspire.com/) | Arlington, VA or
Remote | Full-time | Product Manager - Member Growth and Engagement

Inspire.com, is a patient support network. Inspire has 230+ communities, each
a condition: lung cancer, psoriasis, ovarian cancer, brain tumor, etc.

We are looking for an _Engagement and Email Strategy lead_ around product
retention. Local Metro DC area preferred, remote is OK too.

Highlights include: \- Lead Email Strategy and Mobile Push Notifications
strategies \- Work with developers of Inspire products to use dynamic content,
event triggers and important touch points (APIs, transactional, etc.) to
onboard, activate, and retain our users

Apply here:
[https://inspireinc.applytojob.com/apply/W4gdr7hImB/Marketing...](https://inspireinc.applytojob.com/apply/W4gdr7hImB/Marketing-
Manager-Member-Growth-And-Engagement)

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors | CyberSOC Consultant | Kilkenny, Ireland | Full Time
SRA is looking for a SOC Consultant specific to 6am – 2pm watch. This role
will be involved in the day-to-day, 24x7, operations of the SOC. This is an
outstanding opportunity to work with a wide variety of tool sets and various
client organizations. Responsibilities include eyes on glass security
monitoring for threats and use of the latest security monitoring technologies
to detect malware and hackers. Consultants will use Security Information Event
Management tools (SIEM), Endpoint Detection & Response tools (EDR), and
Network Security Monitoring tools (NSM) such as FireEye, Fidelis, Splunk,
Intel/McAfee, RSA, IBM, Symantec, Resilient, Cybereason, Tanium, CarbonBlack,
Bro and Snort. Compensation DOE. Apply here!
[https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/jobs/1083108](https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/jobs/1083108)

Security Risk Advisors | DevOps Engineer | (REMOTE, USA) | Full Time Also
hiring a DevOps Engineer! We’re rapidly improving our primary application
VECTR ([http://vectr.io/](http://vectr.io/)) with state-of-the-art enterprise
software features. We’re looking for new team members to help us grow VECTR
and build additional information security tools. This is an outstanding
opportunity to work in a growing niche and interact with well-known client
organizations. Responsibilities include installation and maintenance of VECTR
(Dockerized Java/Tomcat, AngularJS, and MongoDB stack) deployed in cloud
environments (AWS, Azure) and on client servers. DevSecOps Client Assessments:
app development standards, secure SDLC evaluation, and product selection, etc.
Check it out:
[https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/249133CB34?viewe...](https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/249133CB34?viewed=true)

------
jstrasner
Specto | [https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/) |
jobs@specto.dev | Redwood City, CA or North America (remote) | Full-time |
iOS/Android (platform/system) & Backend (big data)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

We're looking for engineers interested in performance and system internals on
iOS and Android. Kernel developers, performance experts, infrastructure
builders. On the backend we're looking for engineers that have experience
building complex systems that can handle large quantities of data.

We're a team of ex. Facebook mobile performance engineers that have extensive
experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for engineers local to the SF Bay Area or remote (North America).

------
csummers-beacon
EmbraerX Beacon | Senior Frontend Engineers (React & React Native) | 100%
REMOTE (but, for legal reasons, US or Brazil only)

Embraer, the third largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have multiple (functional JS) React and React Native frontends and a
GraphQL API backend in Clojure. Our engineering team is small, but very
experienced, passionate, and kind. We’re looking for a few more very
experienced engineers to fill out the initial internal engineering team.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the US or Brazil)

Tech: React, React Native, GraphQL, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to work@beacon.works (principals only, no
recruiters or agencies)

------
romans123
Graphy | Remote or London | Full-time | £60k–£90k + equity |
[https://graphyapp.com](https://graphyapp.com)

Hey everyone!

I'm CTO at Graphy, an all-in-one data collaboration platform. We've just
closed a $2m round from top tier investors.

We use remote-first processes. We're solving cool technical challenges. Our
tech stack: bit.ly/2Mbox56

We have two engineering roles available: \- Backend engineers:
[https://www.notion.so/graphy/Backend-Engineer-
Node-1c394ce7b...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Backend-Engineer-
Node-1c394ce7b07d452889f1c3c74167e7a6) \- React / frontend engineers:
[https://www.notion.so/graphy/Software-Engineer-
React-0809fe5...](https://www.notion.so/graphy/Software-Engineer-
React-0809fe5ff3254298b8071630c2073e69)

Remote folks: apply only if your timezone is between UTC (UK etc.) and +2
(most of Europe and Africa).

~~~
BayezLyfe
JW, how do you create static job pages with Notion that are publicly viewable?

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Positions: Full-
Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator / Scientist

Overview: Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A company.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
mh_harry_hood
Diligent | Senior Front End Engineer | Charlotte, NC |Full Time

Diligent is the pioneer in modern governance. We empower leaders to turn
governance into a competitive advantage through unparalleled insight and
highly secure, integrated SaaS applications, helping organizations thrive and
endure in today’s complex, global landscape. The largest global network of
corporate directors and executives, Diligent is relied on by more than 16,000
organizations and 650,000 leaders in over 90 countries.

Position Overview

Diligent is looking for a Senior Front End Software Engineer. Responsibilities
include working with a cross-functional team to build and maintain core web
applications. Candidate will contribute to development of new applications and
features as well as work on bug fixes and performance improvements to existing
applications. Our stack includes: \--Angular \--React \--Node \--Kubernetes
\--Cassandra and Maria DB

if you're interested, contact me, the hiring manager at jmartin "at"
diligent.com

------
miiiiiike
Edition (edition.io) | Full-Time/Contract | Remote/NYC (Astoria) |
$25-$50/hour | Equity, if you'd like to join long-term Bootstrapped, close to
launch.

We're looking for one more person to help us get to launch a little faster:

We need a front-end developer (HTML + CSS, Bootstrap 4) to help us polish the
design for the public-facing parts of the site

Email: Mike at jobs+html(at)edition(dot)io if you're interested.

Who we’re looking for someone who’s:

* Reliable.

* A strong finisher. That last 5% is always a steep climb.

Who am I:

* Hi, I’m Mike. (Python/Django developer for 11 years)

* Angular + TypeScript for fun in my spare time. Made a massively multiplayer adaptation of the board game Codenames recently:

\- Angular NYC Talk:
[https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s](https://youtu.be/alOaRITwB80?t=49m9s)
\- Slides: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+(Angular+NYC+...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/mike-
dev/Codewords.io+\(Angular+NYC+June%2C+2018\).pdf)

~~~
CedricGoubil
Dear Mike, I am currently working for a company in Switzerland as a Frontend
developer.I am also looking to do some remote side work. It would be a perfect
fit for me as I am really comfortable with Html5/CSS3/Bootsrap 4. And I like
to develop my skills as much as possible. Here is my LinkedIn profile
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cédric-
goubil-4274a05a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cédric-goubil-4274a05a/) Let me
know if you need anything else Best Cédric

------
300
Adjust | Junior Platform Engineer/DevOps | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time |
ONSITE | VISA & RELOCATION |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 500+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

\- More info on Platform Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4268048002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4268048002)

Interested? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
jackklika
Foxconn in Wisconsin (Milwaukee and Mount Pleasant offices) is hiring in the
following ONSITE fields:

\- AI/Machine Learning

\- Content and Digital Marketing

\- Industrial, Electrical, Manufacturing, Health & Safety, Firmware, and
Quality Engineering

\- Executive Assistants

\- Marketing Analytics

\- Supply Chain

\- Finance

\- Project Management

Speaking Chinese or knowing how to deal with asian culture is a huge plus. We
typically do not sponsor visas.

Foxconn is the largest electronic manufacturing company in the world and is
rapidly growing in Wisconsin. With a focus on Industrial AI and a mission to
create an intelligent data ecosystem, as an employee at Foxconn you would be
working with cutting edge technology in a fast-paced and international
environment.

Specifically for HN: We are looking for AI talent in vision, NLP, text to
speech, and industrial prediction. For technology, we are mostly doing
tensorflow in python3, but are open to whatever you're productive in. When
people in interviews ask us what our company culture is like, we'll call
ourselves "the world's best-funded startup." But it's not hyperbole -- There's
a lot of room for people with big ideas that can leverage our data to make
money with world's largest electronics manufacturing company.

We might not be a silicon valley startup, but we are the 5th largest private
company in term of employees and the largest tech employer in the world. We
probably manufacture the GPU you use for training, the network switch your TCP
packets move through, or the cloud server you ssh into.

My email is [jackklika at fii-usa dot com] and I can set up a conversation
after looking at your resume. Reach out to me if you're interested in a
position.

------
livefeather
Feather | Senior Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | New York, NY

Feather is a furniture subscription company driven to provide customers with a
flexible, innovative, and delightful way to furnish their homes. We believe
that when life changes, your things should be able to change with you —
without spending a fortune or hurting the planet in the process. Every year,
9.7 million tons of furniture fills U.S. landfills. We know there's a better
way by making furniture ownership sustainable and affordable.

In one of these roles, you'll play a crucial part in pioneering sophisticated
software solutions. There's opportunity to contribute to the consumer facing
e-commerce website, or you might work on the suite of internal applications
that solve exciting new logistical, administrative, and operational problems
that stem from our unique business model.

Open roles:

\- Senior Back End

\- Senior Front End

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer

Stack:

Front-End: Typescript, React, Redux, Redux Saga, Storybook, Emotion

Back-End: Express, Typescript, MySQL, Redis, Docker, AWS

Benefits: Our main goals are a high quality product and a high quality of life
for our team. To this end, we offer:

\- flexible hours and unlimited PTO

\- medical, dental, and vision benefits

\- commuter benefits

\- delicious and healthy team lunches 3x a week

\- a product cycle focused on long-term sustainable development

Contact: Send your LinkedIn profile or CV to me directly at
jake@livefeather.com. I will answer all messages.

Vacancy page:
[https://www.livefeather.com/about/#careers](https://www.livefeather.com/about/#careers)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY & Palo Alto, CA
Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

Senior Mobile API Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+sep19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
archerabi
Better.com | Software Engineers; Product Managers; DevOps; Data Scientists |
New York City (NYC) | ONSITE | Full-time
[https://better.com](https://better.com)

We're looking for:

\- Software Engineers ( Senior, Junior, Frontend, Backend, Full stack,
infrastructure, QA )

\- Product managers

\- Data Scientists

We’re one of the fastest growing homeownership companies in America. Why?
Because we’re building a better way to buy a home and our customers love it.

So far, we’ve:

\- Helped more than 10,000 families get home

\- Financed over $3B in loans

\- Saved families an average of $32,000 in fees over the life of their loans

\- Grew our geographic coverage to 36 states, up from 15 states from a year
ago

Better technology:

\- We continuously ship code to production 50-100 times every day

\- Node.js, Python (3.6) and Scala for services

\- React, webpack 4, SCSS, Ember.js on the frontend - TypeScript / ES7 across
the stack

Please apply directly on [https://better.com/about-
us/careers?utm_source=hn](https://better.com/about-us/careers?utm_source=hn)
or email me at areddy@better.com

~~~
EnderMB
Would you consider software engineers that require a visa?

~~~
archerabi
Yes.

~~~
EnderMB
Awesome - application sent!

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
InReach
InReach Technologies | Senior developers, Research engineer, Technical writer
| Limassol, Cyprus | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | www.inreach.tech

We are a rapidly growing cyber-security startup with an established business
and an international clientele. We create technology that helps safeguard the
world we live in.

Tech stack: Kubernetes, Docker, RabbitMQ, gRPC, Microservices, Go, Angular 8,
Redux, Websockets, Typescript, SCSS/SASS

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Senior backend developer - Architect
      * Senior front-end (Angular) developer
      * Research engineer
      * Technical writer
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive base salary, 13th salary
      * Annual bonus
      * Medical insurance
      * Flexible working hours
      * Comprehensive relocation package
      * In house lunch, snacks and unlimited coffee :)
    

Candidates must be eligible to work in the EU. Please apply at
[https://inreach.tech/jobs](https://inreach.tech/jobs)

------
Runtastic
Open MOBILE DEVELOPER ANDROID (NOTIFICATIONS) job at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 277 million downloads of our apps and 145+ million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

== ONSITE | VISA ==

Engage millions of users with our products by developing the tools to reach
them via push, email, and in-app messages.

YOU’LL CONTRIBUTE BY:

• Tracking user interactions to enable personalized push, email, and in-app
messaging

• Developing and utilizing new, innovative tools and channels (like Android
Notification Bubbles)

• Expanding the functionality of our current channels

• Implementing shared libraries (e.g. for deep linking) that are reusable
across our apps

• Working closely with our campaign managers, product squads, and external
partners (e.g. Emarsys)

WHAT MAKES YOU THE RIGHT MATCH:

• At least 2 years of practical experience in Android development and expert
knowledge of Java and Android frameworks

• Enthusiasm for Kotlin (previous practical experience is a plus)

• Ideally, experience with in-app messaging and push notification integration

• Preferably, a degree in Mobile Computing, Computer Science, or a related
field (higher technical institute or university)

• Very good English skills

• Willingness to work in beautiful Austria

We offer jobs in various fields! Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. we’re also looking for Backend Developers, Data Scientists and Data
Engineers).

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | healthprize.com | REMOTE | Full-time

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Kotlin, Spring Boot, Docker, AWS, Terraform, React

Backend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=HackerNews)

Devops Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03uxq?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03uxq?source=HackerNews)

------
tpshapescale
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17) San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring |
3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪ Sr Data Scientist ▪ Sr Backend ▪ Sr iOS App & Web
Developer ▪ and more | $120K-170K + equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We are looking to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the
software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding
arm. On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

All open roles:
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

Interested in hearing more? Reach out to careers@shapescale.com for more
information

------
david_arcos
Blueliv | Full-time | Barcelona, Spain (ONSITE)

Blueliv is an award-winning cyber-threat intelligence provider based in
Barcelona. Our company brings together a multidisciplinary, international team
in a fast-paced working environment, collaborating in the fight against cyber-
crime.

\- We are looking for a passionate, enthusiastic and skilled Senior Python
Developer, to help us improve our SaaS platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blueliv/8546a4cf-c83e-4b12-ae64-41af79...](https://jobs.lever.co/blueliv/8546a4cf-c83e-4b12-ae64-41af79624fc8)

\- We are looking for a malware reverser specialist, with experience in
Trojans and viruses analysis focused on cyber intelligence point of view:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blueliv/20492aa6-c771-4598-a1af-
ded2b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/blueliv/20492aa6-c771-4598-a1af-ded2b6a02013)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY We currently urgently look are a team
lead.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and
similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is global medical technology
company that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI eye screening
platform for detection of diseases. Eyenuk is on a mission to screen every eye
in the world to detect and monitor life- and vision-threatening diseases
including diabetic retinopathy, macular degeneration, glaucoma, cardiovascular
and stroke risk, and Alziemer's disease.

Eyenuk's first product, EyeArt, is a fully autonomous (no doctor oversight
needed) AI eye screening system for detection of diabetic retinopathy. Anyone
with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any pain or
discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called diabetic
retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults. Eyenuk
has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal disease
screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and providing a
screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on over 100,000
patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human graders.
EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and has completed
prospective clinical trials for an FDA clearance. The results are exceptional:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-
syste...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-syste...).

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and machine
learning experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (machine learning, computer vision, deep learning)

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently looking to
hire someone to take our existing iOS application, written in Swift, and own
the process of converting it to Android with feature parity. We have designers
to assist with UI/UX, perform code reviews for all code changes and expect
tests for your work.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, two specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true)
\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true)

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
thom
StatsBomb | Software Engineer | Bath, UK | Full-time

StatsBomb is a football analytics company collaborating with teams in the
Champions League, the big 5, and those further afield and down the football
pyramid. We offer bespoke consultancy, face-to-face courses, and a web-based
analysis platform featuring numerous metrics and visualisations. We're also
holding our first analytics conference at Chelsea's home stadium Stamford
Bridge in October.

We're hiring a Software Engineer primarily to help meaintain and grow our
analytics platform, StatsBomb IQ, which is built in ClojureScript and re-frame
on top of React, with a Clojure and PostgreSQL back end, though we’re open to
smart applicants with experience of different tech.

If you're a talented full-stack web developer with some interest in football,
join us as we contribute to our customers' success on the field, and uncover
hidden gems in the transfer market.

Email: careers@statsbombservices.com

------
kuanying
Booking.com | Android Developer, Sr. Android Developer | Shanghai, China |
Full-time | Onsite | VISA

Booking.com Shanghai office is looking for talented Android developers. We're
focusing on enabling Chinese people to experience the world in a startup-like
environment. We compete with Airbnb, Ctrip, Fliggy, and a bunch of other
online travel agencies in a unique market where Google and Facebook are
blocked and people use their phones to pay nearly everything. Relocation and
VISA are supported.

Ability to speak Chinese is a plus.

[https://careers.booking.com/job/BOOKUS2150/Android-
Developer](https://careers.booking.com/job/BOOKUS2150/Android-Developer)

[https://careers.booking.com/job/BOOKUS1828/Sr-Android-
Develo...](https://careers.booking.com/job/BOOKUS1828/Sr-Android-Developer)

Please email ken.chou+hn@booking.com if interested.

~~~
vikstrouss
I got shafted for $500 on a car rental I wasn't given and support refused to
talk to me. Definitely not interested. I honestly just hope you go out of
business at this point.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software Engineers,
Mobile Engineers and Cryptographers | All Levels | 80K - 200K + equity + coins
| FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is an open-source permissionless platform that makes financial tools
accessible to anyone with a mobile phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI,
Celo lets you send cryptocurrency to phone numbers in a fully decentralized
way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies,
like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the
network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone (by
sending verification text messages). To make sure that the platform is
scalable and fast enough for day-to-day use, Celo uses a new Proof of Stake
protocol with fast block times and 1 block finality. For Celo's first product,
we are working with organizations such as the UN World Food Programme and
GiveDirectly on a social payments and cash transfer app.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Repos - [https://github.com/celo-org](https://github.com/celo-org)

Mobile App (alpha release): [https://celo.org/app](https://celo.org/app)

SDK: [https://docs.celo.org/celo-sdk](https://docs.celo.org/celo-sdk)

~~~
mister_hn
Are the 80K - 200K also for Berlin and Buenos Aires?

~~~
mareko
The salaries are market-adjusted but still competitive.

------
jre
Picterra | Software Engineer, Backend & DevOps | Lausanne, Switzerland |
Fulltime | Onsite | picterra.ch

We are a top tier VC-backed up start-up based in Lausanne, Switzerland. We are
building the Google Search for the physical world. Our ambition is to give
everyone–not just data scientists and developers–the opportunity to analyze
and draw real-time insights from satellite and aerial imagery, all in just a
few clicks.

We are looking for a Software Engineer with experience (~5 years) and interest
in Backend/DevOps. You will join our small (currently 5) development team to
help us scale our machine learning platform. Our scale challenges are mostly
around data and efficient GPU utilization and not so much about number of
concurrent users.

We have a Vue.js/Python/Django/DRF/Postgres/Docker/Kubernetes stack.

[https://picterra.ch/about/](https://picterra.ch/about/)

------
MeJulie
MeJulie| Full-time | Full Stack Web Developer to work at ECMWF. We're hiring a
Full Stack Web Developer to work on a project with real purpose. EFAS and
GloFAS help to protect citizens, the environment, property and cultural
heritage when major floods occur which are both costly and devastating natural
disasters. You will work within the Web Development team in close cooperation
with the CEMS-Floods team. The successful candidate will work on the design of
new features, bringing their experience in web design to integrate any new
developments into the operational environment. Closes: 16.09.19. To see the
full ad, and what part you will play, see:
[https://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/jobs](https://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/jobs) If
you have any questions, please get in touch: julie.palmer@ecmwf.int

------
chriswu000
Fullstack, Frontend, Devops Engineers | NYC Series A Startup | Competitive
salary | Equity | [https://www.loan-street.com/careers](https://www.loan-
street.com/careers)

We are looking for someone who is excited about building a unique FinTech
company that is already transforming the lending industry. Someone who
combines humility and brilliance and considers kindness a core part of who
they are. Someone who wants to join a vibrant team of smart, multi-talented
people who enjoy hiking or bowling together as much as they do working
together on a new feature.

Key Technologies: Python, React, Eventsourcing, Typescript, GraphQL, Docker,
CloudFormation, AWS

* 3+ years Web development experience

* Python, React, Typescript, or Eventsourcing experience a plus

* Place great value in testing and writing readable, maintainable code

* Understand the complexities of developing and maintaining production software

* Strong disposition towards collaboration and communication

------
timClicks
Canonical | London (UK), Europe, USA, Worldwide | 62 positions available
including roles in engineering, support and sales | Full-time | REMOTE

Canonical builds the Ubuntu operating system. It is increasingly being relied
upon to deliver private/hybrid clouds based on OpenStack and/or Kubernetes.

Most of the technical stack is written in Python and Go. Many teams have open
positions[0], with tasks ranging from kernel engineering, robotics security,
and systems programming through to front-end web development. Almost all of
our engineering work is open source and the technology supports billions of
users worldwide every day.

Questions? tsm@canonical.com /
[https://twitter.com/timClicks](https://twitter.com/timClicks)

[0]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1)

------
tndl
BackbonePLM ([https://backboneplm.com/](https://backboneplm.com/)) | Fullstack
Engineer, Devops Engineer | Boulder, CO | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits +
Equity

My team at Backbone is looking for mid/senior fullstack engineers (node,
angular7+, mongodb, react, typescript), and engineers with devops experience
(Docker, typescript, node, AWS, convox) to help build product lifecycle
management software for direct to consumer brands like Warby Parker, Stitch
Fix, and Kith. Willing to help with relocation.

Read more:

[https://angel.co/company/backbone-plm](https://angel.co/company/backbone-plm)

(We currently don't have any jobs listed there, but I promise we're hiring!)

Feel free to reach out to austin at <companyname> .com for more info. Put HN
somewhere in the subject, and put a brief description of what your skills are
(web/devops).

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Remote only | Full time | GMT+-2 only

Our service makes life better for patients, healthcare professionals and
carers. Our roll-out in NW London makes us the UK's largest patient portal,
and we're expanding into a global market. We're fully remote, and we've built
the company this way since the start. We rely on good communication &
collaboration (both within and across teams), and we're still small enough
that you'll meet everyone.

We are hiring software and site reliability engineers -- see our opening at
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html).
Our tech stack is Java, Angular, some Kotlin, Python, Go, Kubernetes,
PostgreSQL, GCP.

We're currently looking for engineers relatively early in their career (1-5
years of experience), but we are generally open to exceptions. :)

------
vim-zz
3DSignals | [https://3dsig.com](https://3dsig.com) | Backend, Fullstack,
DevOps, System, Embedded | Kfar Saba, ISRAEL | ONSITE | Full-time

3DSignals helps manufacturers digitalize their machines to become an industry
4.0 “factory of the future”. Our solution generates visibility and actionable
insights within hours, using a range of highly accurate, non-invasive sensors
and a cloud-based Asset Performance Monitoring platform.

We are looking for passionate, professional, hard working team players to join
us in our journey.

Our values: * Bring results, not excuses * Be accountable * Be humble

If you manifest our values, and are genuinely interested in taking part in
developing a disruptive technological solution that makes real impact, check
out our openings at [https://3dsig.com/careers/](https://3dsig.com/careers/)

------
dbaneman
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa). Come
join a mission-driven business that helps some of the neediest people in the
world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

\- Product Manager:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/)

------
imsofuture
NetApp Kubernetes Service | Senior Golang Developers | REMOTE (US timezones) |
Full-time

NKS offers customers a simple click-to-deploy production Kubernetes cluster
across clouds and on-premise. My team builds application management features
on top of this platform, using tools like Golang, Tekton, KNative, Helm.
Example projects: develop secure tunnel for remote access to on-premise
clusters, design buildpack workflow for building and deploying services
directly into Kubernetes clusters, build GraphQL API for exposing remote
cluster logs and metrics.

We're looking for experienced developers to write applications and tools in
Golang. Kubernetes experience is nice, but not required.

Apply: [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/74603-remote-senior-
software...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/74603-remote-senior-software-
engineer-kubernetes-application-management-netapp)

------
Equiet
Deepnote | Prague, Czechia | Full Time |
[https://www.deepnote.com/](https://www.deepnote.com/)

Deepnote is a better data science notebook. We work with
JavaScript/TypeScript/React/Docker/Kubernetes/Jupyter to build infrastructure
for running heavy machine learning workloads and to give everyone access to
state-of-the-art data science tooling.

We are looking for experienced developers excited about contributing to open
source software and helping researchers, developers and data scientists solve
hard problems:

    
    
        * Full Stack Engineer (TypeScript, Python, React) | Prague
        * Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps (TypeScript, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP) | Prague
        * Front End Developer (TypeScript, React) | Prague
        * Growth Manager (developer relations, community management, marketing) | Prague
    

Email us at work@deepnote.com.

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/)

One Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with
over 70 locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find us in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC and most recently, San Diego.

Core technologies: Angular 7, Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android,
GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer (Data) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1455513/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1455513/)

\- Principal Software Engineer (Fullstack) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/)

\- Senior QA Engineering Manager - [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/)

\- Clinical/IT/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. It's inclusive, you work on problems that provide
measurable benefits to peoples lives, we have a big group going to Grace
Hopper, and it's in a hyper growth phase. If you're in San Francisco or
willing to relocate, I'd encourage you to check it out.

------
khaledtaha
Autonomic | Palo Alto, CA or Detroit, MI or Toronto, ON | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://autonomic.ai](https://autonomic.ai) Autonomic is building the
Transportation Mobility Cloud: the platform for the transportation ecosystem.
Great team, amazing culture, working on bleeding edge stuff.

Here are our open roles:

Manager of Developer Relations, Technical Support Engineer, Support Engineer,
AWS Core Services Engineer, Field Software Engineer, Kubernetes Engineer,
Senior Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Security Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer (multiple teams), Software Architect, Software Engineer - Kafka,
Product Manager

I'm a PM here. You can reach me on khaled@autonomic.ai or apply directly with
the link below.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autonomic?t=gelirj2#.Wpc6a5PwaL...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autonomic?t=gelirj2#.Wpc6a5PwaL9)

------
markwaldron
Kustomer | New York, North Carolina | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/271cdd631](https://grnh.se/271cdd631)

Kustomer is the platform for customer experience that focuses on customers,
not tickets, enabling companies to know everything about every customer to
drive informed actions. Used by Slice, Glossier, Outdoor Voices, and more,
Kustomer provides businesses with a full view of every customer's lifetime.
Kustomer unifies all relevant data, customer history, apps, and systems.
Kustomer was founded in 2015 with headquarters in New York City and Durham,
North Carolina.

Our Tech Stack: React.js, Node.js, AWS, MongoDB, Elasticsearch

Roles:

Senior Software Engineer - Backend - New York, NY

Senior Software Engineer - Frontend - New York, NY

Senior Software Engineer in Test - New York, NY

Sofware Engineer - Backend - Durham, NC

Software Engineer - Frontend - Durham, NC

Engineering Manager - New York, NY

Software Engineer in Test - Durham, NC

iOS Engineer - New York, NY

Android Engineer - New York, NY

Senior Site Reliability Engineer - Durham, NC

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We've recently raised a $50m
Series-C and launched in all 50 US states plus D.C. We're moving quickly in
the digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering
roles include:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Business Intelligence Analyst

\- Data Engineering Team Lead

\- Security Engineer

\- Support Engineer

\- Software Quality Assurance Team Lead

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android

\- Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- VP Engineering

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

Our software is used by millions of educators and students around the world
(6,500+ institutions in 83 countries as customers) –
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). We've been around since
2007. Join us and help make our tools even better.

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or Angular. MySQL/Redis experience
a plus. Experience in OOP/MVC concepts. Previous remote work experience.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment. That great feeling that your work matters because it is improving
the worlds’ libraries and schools.

If you’re international, your working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me (I’m the
founder/owner) at slaven@.

~~~
cyrilbenson47
Hi Slaven, sent you an email.

------
j_stern
Axuall | Cleveland, Ohio | Full-Time |
[https://www.axuall.com/careers](https://www.axuall.com/careers) | Positions:
Systems Engineer, Front-End Engineer

Overview: Axuall is a digital network for verifying identity, credentials, and
authenticity. Axuall's technology digitally fuses assertions with the
corresponding digital signatures of authorized verifying entities, forming a
cryptographic bond that is continuously re-verified and kept up-to-date. This
enables a global network linking credential holders, verifiers, and
subscribers, providing self-sovereign, portable, and real-time sharing of
digital proof across the expanding marketplace and digital economy.

Feel free to reach me at jeffrey.stern@axuall.com. You can apply at:
[https://www.axuall.com/careers](https://www.axuall.com/careers)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across a load of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior Software Engineers & Tech Leads- (LONDON, WROCLAW &
WORLDWIDE)| FULL TIME | REMOTE possible
[https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com) Are you looking for a global
company that offers variety, the opportunity to travel, the chance to work
remotely and work on consumer and enterprise projects with clients such as
Emirates, The UN and 7-eleven?

We've been established since 2003 and now have 12 offices around the world. If
you want to work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your scope of
technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Los Gatos, CA | Full-Time | On-Site

Our team sits in the middle of the action at Netflix. Imagine what would
happen if we performed a region evacuation and a bunch of services weren’t
scaled properly - we’d have a big outage on our hands very quickly. Changing
the steering for 130+ million customers within 7 minutes and without missing a
beat is no easy task, but it is just one aspect of what we think about.
Steering and scaling are powerful tools to influence the availability and
latency of Netflix during normal operations as well. Additionally, our team is
responsible for capacity and reservation management for Netflix's AWS
footprint, and we are starting to engage in fleet-wide efficiency efforts.

I look at every applicant that applies through
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321)

~~~
meghab
Hi there! I'm a Software Engineer doing Research at Stanford Med. I think I
would be a great match for the Software Engineer, Full Stack- Employee
Applications role at Netflix. Hope to connect with you soon! Thanks, Megha

------
saarons
Modern Treasury (YC S18) | Fullstack Engineer | San Francisco |ONSITE | Full-
Time | [https://www.moderntreasury.com](https://www.moderntreasury.com)

Modern Treasury is looking for a Fullstack Engineer to help us automate the
world of RTP, ACH, Wire, and Check. Currently our platform supports 5 major
commercial banks in the United States and we plan to double that in the next 6
months. Fullstack engineers who join the team will be responsible for
designing new features and implementing them into our web application and API.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, GitHub, Buildkite.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/moderntreasury/jobs/617123-fullstac...](https://angel.co/company/moderntreasury/jobs/617123-fullstack-
engineer) or reach out to me sam [at] moderntreasury.com

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | Manhattan, NY or Austin, TX | Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back
End "Extraction" Engineer | Fulltime |ONSITE

We are a financial technology company developing a platform focused on
innovating the transaction processes for complex financing transactions.

Front End requirements include modern single page web apps, CSS3, LESS and
SASS. Our framework is Vue.js. Experience with asynchronous request handling,
partial page updates and AJAX is required. Additionally, image authoring tools
and working with cross-browser issues is important. D3.js is a plus.

Back End requirements include Python 3, regular expressions, NLP tools (spacy,
nltk, et al), data warehousing concepts, Postgresql, basic devops.

Both positions require the usual code management skills and agile development
approaches.

Ingenuity, drive and creativity are valued. Hard work is required, we are a
startup.

Please email resume@nammu21.com with your cover letter and resume.

------
collinglass
WaystoCap | Engineering | Malaga, Spain | ONSITE

WaystoCap is unlocking international trade in Africa, by creating trust and
efficiency through our platform. We are doing this by building the first B2B
trading platform that handles all the complexity of international commerce on
the continent. We help exporters globally and locally, and vice-a-versa find
their markets and help them succeed.

Named Technology Pioneer 2018 by The World Economic Forum

[https://www.waystocap.com/en/world-economic-
forum](https://www.waystocap.com/en/world-economic-forum)

Available positions:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js/MongoDB)

\- Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js/MongoDB)

Who are we looking for?

We are looking for people who enjoy a fast pace startup culture. People who
like to take ownership over an area or a project, like to collaborate with
different business units to improve processes and experiences through
iterative product building.

Apply here:

[https://careers.waystocap.com](https://careers.waystocap.com)

Read about my experience joining and moving to Europe from Canada:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-
can...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-canada-
adventure-southern-spain-glass/)

Benefits:

\- Macbook Pro

\- 25 days of vacation

\- Flexible working hours

\- Ability to wear multiple hats

\- Fast paced startup culture

\- scrappy, iterative product building (everything starts as a spreadsheet)

------
tonydiv
FLOWER CO. (YC W19) | 1st Product Designer | FT in Los Angeles |
[https://flowercompany.com](https://flowercompany.com)

FLOWER CO. is a wholesale cannabis membership club that saves consumers 40% on
their favorite products and brands. We are hiring our first Product Designer!

The California cannabis market is $10 billion dollars of which $8 billion is
still illicit. With taxes as high as 40%+ in cities like Los Angeles,
consumers have little reason to participate in the regulated market. We seek
to change this. Thanks to our membership program, scheduled delivery model
(not on-demand), and our access to Humboldt County supply, we beat the illicit
market on price.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/flower-company](https://angel.co/flower-company)

PS: Veterans and YC founders both get free lifetime memberships ($119/year
normally!).

------
david_a_adams
Integral Health | Multiple Positions | Boston, MA | Onsite & Remote | Full-
time

Integral Health is leveraging integrated biology to engineer and deliver
better medicines to people. It is a patient centric company with the simple,
yet ambitious mission of delivering medicines that matter to patients and
increasing the scale and scope of health impact. Integral does not only
develop drugs but has a deep understanding of wellness and is pioneering
targeted data-driven care approaches. Engineers on our team previously worked
at large pharma companies, startups, and Google. If you’re passionate about
solving challenging technical problems and using your skills to improve human
health, please apply.

We’re looking to hire:

* Software Engineers

* Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

All of our openings can be found here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/integralhealth](https://boards.greenhouse.io/integralhealth)

No recruiters please.

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-stack JavaScript Engineer (React / Node.js):
[https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-
En...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-Engineer-
React-Node-js-01f59910adf740a0b3ee5b6f3f25fa6c)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57b14e15a8f3cde6c9a8348a)

Tech Stack: We use React and React Native for our frontends and Node.js for
our backend, which is built around the microservices paradigm. Some services
have been migrated to serverless logic, in order to have more concurrent users
on Aula simultaneously.

In order to support this architecture, we use Docker and everything is
deployed and managed on our AWS infrastructure which is defined by Terraform
code. More details here: [https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastruct...](https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastructure-into-the-21st-century-the-stack-be66b1a743c0)

------
JosephI
The Seattle Institute for Biomedical and Clinical Research (SIBCR) in Seattle,
WA has an opening for a research/software engineer in the field of image
processing and analysis. This is an onsite full time position.

Responsibilities: 1) Developing/designing new algorithms for visualizing 3D
data and assisting with data analysis and reporting. 2) Assisting in
redeveloping/optimizing existing analysis software built in Matlab/CUDA. 3)
Working with users to understand design requirements and incorporate user
feedback into design revisions.

Requirements:

• Excellent problem-solving skills • Excellent command over Matlab or Python,
and C or C++ • Strong competency in version control (GitHub or similar) •
Strong competency in fundamental image techniques such as: o Image processing
(convolution, dilation, etc…) o Shape analysis (statistical, principal
component or Procrustes) o Image manipulation in 3D environments • Excellent
independence and self-sufficiency (candidate will become the subject matter
expert on various facets of these projects) • Strong oral and written
communication skills • A bachelors degree in a relevant engineering or
computer science discipline, with at least 2 years of work history

Qualifications desired but not required:

• A Graduate degree in a relevant engineering or computer science discipline •
UI development experience • Medical imaging experience

The annual salary range for this full-time position is approximately $65,000 –
$80,000 depending on qualifications, with benefits. Please note that this
position is only open to U.S. citizens.

For more information / Qualified applicants should send a cover letter
discussing the above qualifications (also briefly describing how this position
supports their overall career trajectory) and curriculum vitae with 3 letters
of reference to:

Joseph M Iaquinto, PhD Research Biomedical Engineer Center for Limb Loss and
MoBility (CLiMB) VA Puget Sound Seattle WA jmiaqu@uw.edu

------
hanniabu
Blocknet | REMOTE | Contract/Freelance | C++, Ethereum, Solidity Blocknet was
established in 2014 to create an open-source blockchain interoperability
protocol for open interaction, communication, and exchange between different
public and private blockchains. The protocol also offers access to full node
chain data without needing to download the blockchain and access to off-chain
data via oracles.

We are seeking a developer with C++ and Ethereum/Solidity experience to help
complete existing work on a smart contract that allows exchange between ETH
and Blocknet's protocol.

Additional details on the scope of work:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/17AWJjAQSBFT9dEc28-uG8gny...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17AWJjAQSBFT9dEc28-uG8gnyfkhEvaiU-
EH_XAtVw4U/)

If interested, please reach out via contact@blocknet.co

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current open positions:

* Application Security Architect (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Associate Software Developer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* DevOps Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Lead Data Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Product Owner (Denver, CO)

Tech Stack Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 6+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
200TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB &
RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are
built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some
footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3,
EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code.

Apply at billtrust.com/careers or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead
Talent Acquisition Partner) at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
cjab
MeetEdgar | Senior Full Stack Developer | REMOTE (North America) | Full-time |
[https://meetedgar.com](https://meetedgar.com)

We're a self-funded SaaS company with a dozen employees, half a dozen dogs,
5000 customers, and a new social media update sent out every 15 seconds.

We're looking for a full stack developer to help build and maintain our social
media management tool, Edgar. If you want to help us help small businesses
succeed beyond their wildest dreams by banishing social media busywork
forever, keep reading!

Your experience should include...

\- A history of professional experience as part of a software development team

\- Senior-level development skills and the ability to handle the full
development life cycle from start to finish (for us, senior-level means you
have the skillset and previous experience to fairly fearlessly approach even
the major-est changes we want to make to the product; a proven history of
exercising good judgement in decisions that consider the full scope of the
project; and that you deliver code that not only works but is well-tested,
well-reasoned, and well-documented as needed)

\- Modern JS development experience with React and Redux (or similar)

\- You've solved common problems like authentication, payment, asynchronous
processing, and scheduling

\- You have been celebrated for your communication skills and commitment to
working as part of a team trying to build something together!

\- You've worked to improve the dev process in previous roles and recognize
the value of maintaining and contributing to an awesome company culture

Apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe3Y4t0VUO2oSwHY0Bd...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe3Y4t0VUO2oSwHY0BdiPNBVGuXhPt9IyE4XWflPC8jFQb5eg/viewform)

------
Mel_Contentful
Contentful| Application Security Engineer | Full-Time | Berlin As an
Application Security Engineer at Contentful, you are part of the Engineering
team responsible for our core applications and internal tools. This position
is focused on managing vulnerabilities and securing the development process.
You work closely with the Engineering teams to improve security in the code,
and Product teams to design and guide the implementation of security features
in the platform. You will be the subject matter expert in application security
within the company, advocating good secure development practices and educating
developers.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/1800911?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/1800911?gh_jid=1800911)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE + REMOTE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Software Engineer (REMOTE):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
tsanders7
Workiva | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite |
[https://www.workiva.com/](https://www.workiva.com/)

Workiva is reinventing financial and managerial reporting. Our cloud-based
applications enable real-time collaboration for the most important and
challenging reports, including SEC filings. The easy-to-use interfaces and
controls, specifically designed for financial professionals, make the Wdesk
product platform the top choice of the most influential organizations in the
world.

Looking for backend, frontend, and full-stack engineers!
Java/Python/Go/Dart/React

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hzZDkwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hzZDkwh)

\- Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AAZDkwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AAZDkwB)

------
zknill
Attest | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE London | Full-time We’re Attest: a
market and brand intelligence scale-up. Our mission is simple: to ensure that
data is put at the heart of decision-making.

In your first six to twelve months you’ll be directly involved in slowly
migrating our architecture to use Kafka, while also delivering new features
using it.

We champion our people in their entirety. With our team of Attesters, we take
a human-first approach, optimising for joy and adventure, ingrained in
everything we do.

We’re a flat, friendly, non-hierarchical team, and value putting people (our
team, clients and consumers) first; honesty, curiosity, empowerment and
leadership are core to our team working style.

Our tech stack is: Go, Java, Kafka, Kuberentes, Postgres, GRPC, linkerd2,
elasticsearch [https://jobs.lever.co/attest](https://jobs.lever.co/attest)

------
stoke
Virtru | Senior DevOps/SRE | Team Lead DevOps/SRE | Security Engineer | FULL-
TIME | Washington D.C. or REMOTE (US based) |
[https://www.virtru.com](https://www.virtru.com)

Virtru offers a suite of products and backend APIs to enable data protection
everywhere data is created or shared. We serve 5,000+ organizations with
education, health care, government agencies, and finance being our biggest
markets.

I'm a member of the SRE team, working closely with the security team. We're
looking to grow both teams as we expand our infrastructure from two US regions
into the EU and Asia-Pacific. We have strived to follow devops principles
across the organization since day 1.

We are hiring for:

\- DevOps Engineer, Team Lead -
[https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/devops-engineer-
tea...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/devops-engineer-team-
lead/43.01F)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/senior-
devops-engin...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/senior-devops-
engineer/43.01E)

\- Security Engineer: [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/security-
engineer/F...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/security-
engineer/F7.112)

Infrastructure stack: AWS w/ Terraform (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, SQS, KMS, etc),
Docker on Ubuntu 16.04 baked with Ansible, Elasticsearch, Buildkite. Working
towards orchestration with Kubernetes. Backend applications: Primarily NodeJS,
some Go, Java, Python.

Medical, dental & vision, unlimited vacation, remote first culture (with a
great office in downtown D.C)

E-mail me at emlynstokes@virtru.com with any questions

------
swillis88
RedJade | Full Stack Developer | Permanent, REMOTE |
[https://redjade.net](https://redjade.net)

We are looking for a full-stack developer to join our team.
[https://redjade.net/2019/08/23/full-stack-
developer/](https://redjade.net/2019/08/23/full-stack-developer/)

RedJade is an industry leading product development platform that got our start
in the food science domain. We help our clients recruit consumers, plan
studies, collect data, and analyze their results while maintaining scientific
process and integrity. The generic nature of our recruiting, data collection
and data science solutions means we are in a unique, and as a developer a
really fun, position of green field solutions and possible pivots in a self-
sustaining environment.

------
asood123
Standard Token Protocol (STP) Network | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://stp.network](https://stp.network)

STP is an open-source standard defining how tokenized assets are issued and
transferred while complying with all necessary regulations. Come work with us
on the cutting edge of blockchain development.

Open Roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stpnetwork/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stpnetwork/view/P_AAAAAAJAAFnBqMf0IrSwwE)

\- Product Manager:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stpnetwork/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stpnetwork/view/P_AAAAAAJAAFnKHUK8VuIsA-)

------
nick_j_r
DataDocks | Software Engineer | Remote | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time
| getDataDocks.com

DataDocks is a supply chain platform to help improve logistics by connecting
employees, customers, and carriers together. We are a small team utilizing
Ruby on Rails with a focus on not to become a unicorn, instead having a great
place that people enjoy coming to work.

If you are looking to be on a team where you have a say in the vision of a
company and future direction of services this is your place to work. You will
also be involved in the development cycle from the beginning stages of
planning all the way to the push to production. Along with engineering you
will have the ability (if you choose) to bring on new technologies, improve
skills and knowledge of the business side of the tech industry.

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me at
nick+hn@getdatadocks.com

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
increasingly Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend,
infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists, those
yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
phil_kahrl
Viewpath | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Fulltime

Viewpath is looking for a Software Engineer to join our small team.

As an engineer on our team, you will be involved in all aspects of building
out a new SaaS product for Project Management. We are building on top the
NodeJS ecosystem using ReactJS for rendering. We are also using tools from the
Encapsule Project [https://encapsule.io/](https://encapsule.io/), for Node
server configuration, state management and implementing graph models. This is
a great opportunity for someone who wants to participate in building a solid,
reliable and extensible web application on top of modern technologies.

We are considering engineers from entry to mid-level with solid skills and
some familiarity with both NodeJS and React.

Please send your resume to phil.kahrl@viewpath.com if you are interested.

~~~
phil_kahrl
Updated post:

Viewpath [https://www.viewpath.com/](https://www.viewpath.com/) | Software
Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Fulltime

Viewpath is a Software as a Service company which offers online solutions for
project management. Viewpath eliminates the chaos of of project management.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our small team.

As an engineer on our team, you will be involved in all aspects of building
out a new SaaS product for Project Management. We are building on top the
NodeJS ecosystem using ReactJS for rendering. We are also using tools from the
Encapsule Project [https://encapsule.io/](https://encapsule.io/), for Node
server configuration, state management and implementing graph models. This is
a great opportunity for someone who wants to participate in building a solid,
reliable and extensible web application on top of modern technologies.

We are considering engineers from entry to mid-level with solid skills and
some familiarity with both NodeJS and React.

Read the full job description and apply here:
[https://www.viewpath.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.viewpath.com/careers/software-engineer/)

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven veterinary medical records and practice management
platform. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a couple full stack engineers to join our small and
technical team to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to
day work will consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and
veterinary staff needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to
the backend. To do this, you’ll be working at every stage of patient care from
the exam room to back-end analytics. Some examples of what your weeks may look
like: creating an emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert
staff in real-time, designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent
immunization reminders, or building a secure messaging platform for client and
doctor communications.

You'll be working directly with the vets using Vetspire, and talking with them
almost every day to better understand their needs and iterate on solutions
with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling role to be able to make such a
drastic difference in the lives of vets, and ultimately, everyone's pets.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/vetspirecom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/vetspirecom/view/P_AAAAAAHAABwLgCs6TZavhH)
(Write "HN" in "How did you hear about us?")

------
flushwin
Koan | Portland, OR | Onsite | Full-time | [https://koan.co](https://koan.co)

\- Full-stack Engineer (React, Node, TypeScript):
[https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/614831-fullstack-
engineer...](https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/614831-fullstack-engineer-
typescript-react-node)

\- Frontend Engineer (React, TypeScript):
[https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/583952-frontend-
engineer-...](https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/583952-frontend-engineer-
react-typescript)

\- Backend Engineer (Node, TypeScript):
[https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/583953-backend-
engineer-n...](https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/583953-backend-engineer-
node-js-typescript)

Organizations struggle with communicating and measuring progress on their
objectives. Teams work in isolation, priorities get lost, and the shared
documents and spreadsheets companies use for tracking are a mess and don’t
scale. Koan is here to help with a modern approach to strategic business
execution. From the executive level down to individual contributors, Koan
combines status reporting and goals (OKRs) tracking to improve transparency,
accountability and feedback. By aligning the entire organization with a suite
of tools that employees love using, Koan helps every team work with purpose.

We're starting to see meaningful traction in the market, so we're expanding
our team (currently only six of us!). We're hiring engineers up (React) and
down (Node) the stack, and are looking to hire people who love to get involved
with products from the early stages.

Apply at
[https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/koan/jobs/), or
email jobs@koan.co.

------
dannyking
Accredible (IK12 W13) | Berkeley, CA (or remote) & Cambridge/Ely UK (or
remote) | ONSITE/REMOTE | Full-time Hiring | Account Executive, 2x Sales
Administrative Assistant, Backend Engineer. | Competitive salary depending on
location & experience + full healthcare/dental/vision + 28 days PTO + equity

Accredible is a SaaS platform to issue secure digital credentials and badges.
We issue millions on behalf of hundreds of universities, tech companies and
professional associations. Venture funded (bay area investors) and profitable.

We are expanding our sales team (1 Account Executive and 2 Sales Admin
Assistants) and our engineering team (1 backend developer).

Remote friendly, or work out of our Berkeley, CA or Cambridge/Ely, UK offices.

All open roles: [https://accredible.breezy.hr/](https://accredible.breezy.hr/)

------
hgrice
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai Shield AI is an
artificial intelligence robotics company building products for the national
security sector and first responders. We are searching for people ready to
rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art technology
alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) Artificial
Intelligence - Marketing -- Operations -- Electrical -- Software (C++) --
Robotics -- User Experience and Design -- Hardware -- Manufacturing -- Machine
Learning

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | San Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE | Publicly debuting #1 on
Product Hunt, Clockwise makes your calendar work for you by creating &
protecting "Focus Time" across entire organizations. We've raised >$11M in
Series A funding from Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund, etc. We are looking for
experienced engineers to join our current team coming from RelateIQ,
Salesforce, Google, Twitter, Asana & Zephyr Health to help reshape
productivity, calendaring & employee health.

Open Roles: * Back End Engineer (IC - Senior - Lead) * Front End Engineer (IC
- Senior) * Product Designer * DevOps * Machine Learning Engineer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

If you want to help, we're always open to chat!

------
blaesus
Immux | [https://www.immux.com](https://www.immux.com) | Systems Software
Engineer | Remote | Full time

We are building a fast and easy-to-use immutable database engine and a
computing service that provide first-class citizen support for functional
programming, versioned and auditable data operations, and automatic
maintenance and tuning.

As a systems engineer, you will be responsible for designing and implementing
our database and computing engines.

Stack: Rust + TypeScript.

Seed round from a NASDAQ-listed finance company. Salary + options.

The whole team (of 2) is remote.

Contact: join@immux.com (Andy Shu, Founder/CEO).

Please tell us about your previous projects that demonstrate your engineering
capabilities. We are especially interested in experiences with building lower
stacks of computing systems, such as databases, virtual machines, compilers,
operating systems, and file systems.

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only)| $80k-$170k [https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 700+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Full Stack Engineer, Platform Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Product Manager, Business Development | NYC |
Full-time Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG), is developing a
new platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome process that can take weeks and
requires a business owner to answer dozens of questions to even get a quote.

We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you. We're building a team to take
on a $150B market opportunity. Be a part of a small group that is committed to
solving a big problem. Competitive salary plus equity available to all
employees.

Reach out to ebozeman@attuneinsurance.com if you're interested.

------
mavam
Tenzir | Backend, Frontend | ONSITE, REMOTE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg, Germany |
[https://tenzir.com](https://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is a big-data analytics platform for network security analysis. Our
product empowers security professionals to quickly isolate security incidents
and find the relevant subset in data lakes of telemetry. We aim to solve the
tough cyber security challenges of tomorrow.

We are a UNIX shop at heart; we love building sound and composable
abstractions - from backend to frontend. Our current UI is a CLI, which works
well for threat hunters and incident responders. We are looking for a skilled
frontend dev to build is a slick UI. Our backend is written in cutting-edge
C++17, inspired by functional paradigms, and builds on top of a high-
performance message passing architecture. We are looking for expert C++
engineers who enjoy systems building, with all hard problems from I/O
scheduling to cache-optimized data structures. Our team has an academic
mindset and over ten years of in-depth experience with C++. We are also
looking for devops engineer to hold it all together in cloud-native stack. We
foster an open, direct, and scientific culture. We have a passion for software
engineering. Do you? Then join us!

=== Open positions ===

Backend Engineer (C++17/20): [http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-engineer)

FrontEnd Engineer: [http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-engineer)

=== Interview Process ===

1\. Application Form (Website)

2\. Phone Call (1-2h)

2\. Onsite Interview (1-2h)

=== Details & Application ===

[https://tenzir.com/careers/](https://tenzir.com/careers/)

~~~
angryjim
Pearson | Frontend | Onsite, remote | Austin, Minneapolis

Pearson is a US education company. This is a lucky group who gets to spend
time building amazing interactions used in classrooms across the US. Some
examples: Equation Editors Graphing calculators AI Scored Audio Responses

Front end engineer - [https://pearson.jobs/austin-tx/senior-software-
developer/9FF...](https://pearson.jobs/austin-tx/senior-software-
developer/9FF7A92E7CAC46AEABD36F5A63EA6059/job/)

=== Interview Process ===

1\. Application Form (Website)

2\. Call (30mins)

3\. Onsite/Remote Interview (2h)

------
zackbrown
Haiku (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.haikuforteams.com](https://www.haikuforteams.com)

Haiku's mission is to revolutionize how teams create software, by unifying
design & code. In addition to Haiku Animator, we've built Diez
([https://diez.org](https://diez.org)) and are soon announcing another product
in our lineup.

We're looking for three areas of engineering talent:

\- Android expertise

\- Golang+server expertise (or server experience + strongly-typed language
experience)

\- An engineering people-leader. Open to significant equity & an appropriate
title+role for the right individual.

We're also looking for a content strategist and/or copywriter, especially one
with technical chops.

If you have one or more of the skills+experience above, please get in touch
via jobs@haiku.ai

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++ and Kotlin developers to sales
and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* Cloud Native Application Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4296046002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4296046002)

* DevOps/Test Automation Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002)

* Engineering Manager - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4347518002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4347518002)

* Network Support Technician - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375650002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375650002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

------
cohenjs
Vigilant Web | New York, New York | Full Time, Onsite Apply here:
[https://vigilant.breezy.hr/](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/)

At Vigilant, we’re building a platform for public data access. We integrate
data from thousands of public records data sources (e.g. balkanized government
data like business registrations and licenses, contract data, political
contribution and lobbying records and much more) and make it easily accessible
and actionable for our customers (ranging from financial services to media and
politics). If you're looking to get in on the ground floor of a growing
startup and scale - while building things that have a substantial impact -
come work with us!

We're primarily looking for backend engineers and data engineers (as well as a
number of sales roles).

------
cocoflunchy
Dashdoc | Paris or Nantes, France | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA | dashdoc.eu

We're building the future of tools for the transportation industry. In the
past 3 years we built Truckfly, an app and community of more than 200k truck
drivers in Europe that was acquired by Michelin in 2018. We're now working on
improving communication in the trucking industry with a SaaS app that we sell
to carriers and shippers, making the whole delivery process more transparent.

Right now we are 10 people, 5 in the dev/product team.

Our stack is Python, Django with Django Rest Framework on the backend, using
Postgres and hosted on Google Cloud. On the front-end, React / React-Native
TypeScript apps.

We're currently looking for an experienced backend developer to help us scale
our API while keeping things stable. (40-70k€ depending on profile)

Contact me at corentin at dashdoc dot eu

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
ppcanodehuelva
LoadImpact | [https://loadimpact.com/](https://loadimpact.com/) | REMOTE or
Stockholm | k6 Developer Advocate

Do you have a passion for performance testing? Do you like connecting and
speaking with Developers? Do you love open-source projects? Do you live
somewhere on this planet called Earth and want to visit Stockholm from time to
time? Do you like 25 days off a year and work/life balance?

k6 is still in its early days, and now, we're looking for our first k6
Developer Advocate to grow the community to the next level.

Full job description
[https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/iimSv0waoX/K6-Deve...](https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/iimSv0waoX/K6-Developer-
Advocate)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

We also have a non-engineering role available:

Director of Business Operations
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/613644-director-of-
busin...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/613644-director-of-business-
operations)

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * Banking,
finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City,
New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

------
mikebillie
Billie | Fullstack Developer | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.mybillie.com](https://www.mybillie.com)

Hi, hello! We’re Billie – the new body brand for womankind. We’re making daily
routines a little more delightful and a lot more affordable.

Billie launched in 2017 as a female-first shaving company in a male-dominated
industry. Since then, we’ve raised $35M from top investors, we’ve had candid
conversations about female body hair and we’ve worked hard to deliver premium
shave and body care products, without the pink tax.

We're looking for Fullstack Developers:
[https://www.mybillie.com/pages/careers#technology](https://www.mybillie.com/pages/careers#technology)

Our stack: ReactJS, NodeJS, NextJS, Typescript, Styled Components

------
sangerSCB
Santa Cruz Bicycles |Front End Developer or UI Developer | Salt Lake City, UT
| Full Time | Onsite

Santa Cruz Bicycles, Juliana Bicycles, and Cervelo are looking for a front end
developer or UI developer to join our new web development team in Salt Lake
City, Utah. You’ll work with a small but mighty team to create great online
experiences as we create new, and enhance existing rider facing and dealer
facing platforms.

We can offer you great benefits that include 100% paid health, dental and
vision insurance, 401K matching, monthly employee events and major discounts
on bikes and bike gear. Those parts come with the industry. We can offer you a
relaxed working environment, local singletrack, and the opportunity to work
with a group of bike enthusiasts in a great place to live. Those parts come
with the territory.

But what we really want is what you have to offer us. We want to attract job
seekers that are looking for a brand that they can be an integral part of, and
not just "a company to work for". It's the individual personalities, and the
raw enthusiasm for the brand that makes this place special, and that comes
directly from the employees of Santa Cruz Bicycles.

Since we are a small team you’ll need to wear many hats. You will need to have
great design skills, the development skills to translate design to production
code, and the pragmatism to prioritize getting things done vs pixel
perfectness. You’ll be part of the team responsible for selecting and building
the technologies to help us deliver the future of road and mountain biking for
two of the world’s most respected cycling brands.

Requirements: HTML, CSS, JS, and 1 year of professional development
experience. React is a nice bonus.

If you have a passion for bikes, design, and development, please apply at
[https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/ZmRvyoeHRa/Fr...](https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/ZmRvyoeHRa/Fr..).
and be sure to reference hackernews in your cover letter.

------
hillary_osmosis
REMOTE FRONT END DEVELOPER @ OSMOSIS

Apply here: [https://help.osmosis.org/en/articles/1373731-front-end-
engin...](https://help.osmosis.org/en/articles/1373731-front-end-engineer)

We are a fully distributed medical education technology company looking for a
talented Front End Engineer to join our Product Team to design and deliver the
best user learning experience to our learners. We are on a mission “Empower
the world’s clinicians & caregivers with the best learning experience
possible.”

As a Front End Engineer, you will take care of our learner-facing product and
user interface. Reporting to our Director of Engineering, you will be expected
to:

\- Build, test, ship, and maintain code for Osmosis’ learner-facing platform
and user interface \- Collaborate and problem solve with the Product Team to
develop the most user-friendly medical education platform \- Improve site
usability, integrate user feedback, and implement best practices \- Assist the
Design Team to turn mockups into functioning web pages \- Maintain brand
identity across all medias and keep design thinking front of mind \- Work
closely with Content and Marketing teams to build out and iterate on user
funnels \- Contribute to a high-impact medical education platform that reaches
hundreds of thousands of learners each year

Qualifications: \- 3-4 years experience with popular JavaScript tools,
frameworks and design principles \- The ability to wed design sensibilities
and functionality in support of maintaining the Osmosis brand across
organization websites and platforms experience \- Strong understanding of web
standards (accessibility, mobile optimization) and current web-dev tech
landscape (Javascript (+ jQuery), CSS) \- Experience with front end
frameworks: Knockout.js, Jade/Pug templates, Less \- Excellent communication
skills and a willingness to give and receive feedback - especially in a remote
setting \- Proven track record of running funnel optimization tests to improve
retention especially in education technology

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Remote OK
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace’s mission is to streamline creative and business workflows that
contribute to a more efficient and transparent music industry. Foremost,
Songspace is a catalog management and pitch tracking SaaS, combining features
from Dropbox/Box, iTunes, GoogleDocs and SoundCloud in one product. Secondly
as a tool that enhances the workflows across a team or group, Songspace
empowers all users to have complete control of their catalog and data, which
in our view is the first step towards a more transparent industry overall.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Full-stack Software Developer

\- Lead Data Architect

\- Data Developer/Engineer

To apply visit [https://songspace.com/careers](https://songspace.com/careers)

------
sproefke
Truveris | NYC or Boston or REMOTE We provide software for the world of
pharmaceutical benefits. By creating more competition in the market place with
our data-driven platforms, we are able to significantly reduce the cost of
prescription drugs. As a 10 y/o start-up that's broken even with it's
investors, we are ready for the next chapter. We are looking for software
developers (fullstack or backend) and devops engineers. Open source
environment with Python, Postgresql, AWS, Linux, React. Competitive
compensation and the benefits rock! Please email Sarah at
sproefke@truveris.com or apply on our website
[https://www.truveris.com/company/careers/](https://www.truveris.com/company/careers/)

------
rachel_rose
Inmar | Winston Salem, NC | Onsite or Remote (US only) | www.inmar.com

Anyone who has redeemed a coupon, filled a prescription or returned a product,
has touched Inmar. We apply technology and data science to improve outcomes
for consumers and those who serve them. As a trusted intermediary for over 35
years, we have unmatched access to billions of consumer and business
transactions in real time. Our analytics, platforms and services enable
engagement with shoppers and patients, and optimize results.

Senior Python Software Engineer:
[https://inmar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/inmarcareers/job/Headqua...](https://inmar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/inmarcareers/job/Headquarters-
Winston-Salem-NC/Python-Software-Engineer_JY195040)

Tech Stack: Python, Postgres, AWS, Docker

------
jredwards
Strategic Insight | Full-time | San Diego (On-Site)

We're an enterprise FinTech shop looking for DevOps and AWS Engineers to help
us build, expand, and maintain our AWS infrastructure and CI/CD pipelines.

We're also hiring Python developers to build new applications and features for
our clients.

Python - [https://smrtr.io/3hw23](https://smrtr.io/3hw23)

DevOps - [https://smrtr.io/3dYPL](https://smrtr.io/3dYPL)

AWS - [https://smrtr.io/36sm8](https://smrtr.io/36sm8)

The job postings tend to target a specific level of experience, but we are in
fact looking at candidates at every experience level for each of these areas.
Feel free to reach out for more details - randy.edwards@strategic-i.com

------
MGCyprus
Mindgeek | .NET Core or PHP Developer or Lead SQA | Cyprus | ONSITE

We are the company behind PornHub and many other popular adult sites. We are
now hiring at our Cyprus office. All positions are onsite (we offer a
relocation package).

Following positions are available:

PHP Developers (Hiring at all skill levels / tech:
Laravel/Symfony/Microservices) [0]

C# .NET Core Developers (Senior / Intermediate levels) [1]

Lead QA Analyst [2]

Software QA Tester [3]

check the links for more details and how to apply

[0] [https://grnh.se/a4a7fc082](https://grnh.se/a4a7fc082)

[1] [https://grnh.se/346840a62](https://grnh.se/346840a62)

[2] [https://grnh.se/9e9c78cd2](https://grnh.se/9e9c78cd2)

[3] [https://grnh.se/cfeaff5d2](https://grnh.se/cfeaff5d2)

------
jp-syntx
Syntx | Full Stack Engineer | Thousand Oaks or REMOTE (US Only) | Fulltime

Come and join our amazing team at Syntx.

You have the option to work fully remotely or come into our office in Thousand
Oaks, California. Enjoy working with amazing people. We are an award-winning
boutique consulting company focused on Web, Mobile App & CRM development.

Our primarily technology stack is NodeJS, Express, PostgreSQL and React for
the FrontEnd.

Due to our growth as a new company we are looking for additional engineers to
come on board.

Syntx is a fully remote company that works with amazing clients and gives
engineers the opportunity to expand their skillset and work on exciting
projects that are cutting-edge.

[https://syntx.workable.com/j/17B1100857](https://syntx.workable.com/j/17B1100857)

------
carlmungz
Limejump | Senior Frontend Developer | London, UK, Full-Time | ON-SITE

My team is looking for a Senior Front End Developer to help us build next-
generation tools and experiences for our customers in the energy industry. Our
biggest project at the moment is the migration of an old Angular app to React,
so you will be involved in a complete rewrite of the frontend architecture.

Full job description here: [https://limejump.com/careers/#op-334216-senior-
front-end-dev](https://limejump.com/careers/#op-334216-senior-front-end-dev)

Drop me an email if you have any questions: carl dot mungazi at limejump.com.
I work on the frontend team.

We are also hiring for other roles:
[https://limejump.com/careers](https://limejump.com/careers)

------
cdturns
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Front
End & Full Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 12 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (customer
service, order management, and other notifications via text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals -- growing
revenue 20% every month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of
our engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS - CHOOSE YOUR TOOL

Email colin at postscript dot io <\- That's me, let's chat!

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

------
eddielement
UpLift Health | Senior Mobile Software Developer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite |
[https://www.uplift.app/](https://www.uplift.app/)

Make an impact in the world of mental health by becoming part of the UpLift
team. We're an early-stage startup that aims to help millions of people
overcome depression with our interactive digital program. We are looking for
an experienced software developer to join us as a core member of our small
team with big dreams.

In this role, you will be architecting new software from the ground up,
replatforming existing applications, and growing the product in new and
exciting ways. You'll take on a leadership role in the team, work on a daily
basis with the CEO, and come up with ideas that will substantially shape our
product. Most importantly, you'll be working on a product that directly helps
people overcome depression.

We're a startup that's fundamentally focused on doing good with our lives - we
were founded out of the Effective Altruism movement, which uses reason and
evidence to do the most amount of good for the world.

What you'll do:

\- Work as a core member of our team to shape the direction of the program

\- Build both iOS and Android mobile applications using Swift and Kotlin

\- Improve existing projects with JavaScript, CSS, HTML and Ruby

\- Set the technical direction for and own the implementation of products you
will build from scratch

\- Lead and manage the team’s engineering workflows and assist with
administration/configuration of related tools and processes

\- Provide technical mentorship and share expertise with teammates

\- Establish coding best practices

\- Perform code reviews

\- Work effectively in our Agile product development framework

To learn more or apply, please email eddie@uplift.app with your resume and 1-2
sentences on why you're interested.

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 450 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $130k - $180k +
equity | Onsite

Help us build a data privacy platform.

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer, but the reality is
that many organizations are ill-prepared to give consumers more transparency
and control over their personal data.

We're building a SaaS that integrates with other services, data lakes (s3 +
json/parquet/orc/etc) and data warehouses (redshift, snowflake, etc) to easily
access, delete and/or anonymize data.. and more.

We have paying customers and a very healthy sales pipeline.

Our stack (and growing): * aws (codepipeline, rds, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, react, python, go

* postgres, redis, s3

* experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

Join our stellar, diverse team including two engineers who found us here on HN
-- email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
haskellandchill
Even Financial | Data Science | NYC or SF | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://evenfinancial.com/](https://evenfinancial.com/)

We are building an industry-leading search and recommendation platform for
consumer financial services. We are an API and data company with data science
acting as a key differentiator against our competition. We use ML models for
real-time pricing, traffic quality filtering, and search and recommendation.
Our application services are written in Scala and data scientists use R,
Python, and AWS ML to analyze data and deploy machine learning models. We are
hiring general data science talent and well as a lead data scientist with
search and recommendation experience. To apply email sandy@evenfinancial.com
directly.

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer, Full-time | Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote
| [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com) AdQuick is like AirBnb
for Outdoor Advertising. Our mission is to make outdoor ads (e.g. billboards,
transit ads, etc.) easy to both buy and measure.

We are an early-stage startup: we're 2.5 years old, we have 26 people total
and an engineering team of 9. The founding team consists of startup veterans
who were early employees at Instacart. We've raised 3M in funding from Garry
Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized Capital.

We have all kinds of interesting problems to solve:

* Building a consumer-grade product experience for marketers planning/buying/executing outdoor ad campaigns that includes searching, sorting, filtering, grouping, tagging, commenting, etc.

* Mapping: efficiently displaying 1M+ points on a map, integrating census data & other data layers onto maps with visualizations

* Analytics tools. Some examples: pulling data from our customers' ads accounts (e.g. AdWords, FB Ads) to visualize the impact of their outdoor ad campaigns. Using anonymized movement data to track visits to brick-and-mortar stores. Scraping Instagram and using image recognition to track social shares.

* Coordinating things in the real world to printing design assets and install billboards

* And much, much more

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar technologies

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
jacobwg
Thorn | Engineering Manager | REMOTE (US based), Washington D.C. or East Coast
preferred | FULL-TIME | [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

Earlier this year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s](https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet. A key aspect of
our work is partnering with the National Center for Missing & Exploited
Children and building technology to optimize the broader ecosystem combating
online child sexual abuse.

We are hiring for an ENGINEERING MANAGER
[https://grnh.se/f5d162092](https://grnh.se/f5d162092)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues! Voted best workplace for innovators by Fast Co.
([https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2...](https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2019))

~~~
josiahpeters
I would definitely recommend watching the TED talked linked above to get a
glimpse of the impact that this work can have. I watched it for the first time
after last months' Who is hiring thread and it opened my eyes to what is going
on.

Major props to the Thorn team for tackling such a dark problem head on.

------
wobedi
EUROPE | BERLIN | VISA | ONSITE

LOOKING FOR: DEV (Node, React, QA, DevOps, Data) | PRODUCT | DESIGN

Dreaming of moving to Europe?

Know a friend who wants to make the move?

Choco is one of Europe's hottest startups and is looking for senior product,
design and developer (Node, React, DevOps, QA, Data) talent. We are also open
to general applications from strong candidates.

Our mission: Connect the global food supply chain on one digital platform. We
started in March 2018, are in hypergrowth mode and have the potential to
become one of Europe's next unicorns.

Some more details here:
[http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN](http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN)

All product&tech roles are based in Berlin. All roles come with competitive
salary + equity. Most roles are not public yet and the company is still
stealth so reach out for details.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers,
Designers and PM

Theorem is Hiring! We work with large enterprise organizations and startups to
solve their business challenges by identifying, designing and building
innovative software solutions.

Go: [http://bit.ly/326EE9v](http://bit.ly/326EE9v) Ruby:
[http://bit.ly/2m5jdFa](http://bit.ly/2m5jdFa) Near real-time/Distributed
Systems : [http://bit.ly/2lJd69z](http://bit.ly/2lJd69z)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our opportunities in UX, Product
and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions. I look forward to meeting you.
Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
jph98
Elephant Healthcare | London, UK - Full-Time |
[https://elephant.healthcare](https://elephant.healthcare) We’re a startup in
Shoreditch building a healthcare management platform for Africa/Middle East
markets. Heavy data/analytics platform, responsive web with mobile clients to
follow. Tech stack is AWS, MongoDB, Node/ES, Rambda, React, Redux, RxJs.
Looking for the following people for engineering:

    
    
        * Mid level front-end engineer
        * Mid level back-end engineer
        * Senior Engineer (Platform) - with approx 50% spent doing back-end engineering and devops with the team.
    

Up to 50-90k GBP with equity and benefits depending on experience.

Email us with any questions at jon dot holloway at elephant.healthcare

------
nullpoo
Mercari | Frontend Engineer (React / Redux / TypeScript) | Tokyo, Japan, Full-
Time | ON-SITE

Our mission: Create value in a global marketplace where anyone can buy & sell.

In order to achieve this mission, Mercari continues to make bold investments
in people, technology, and globalization.

Mercari is a marketplace app that makes it easy for people to safely sell and
ship their things. Launched in 2013, the Mercari app has been downloaded over
100M times in Japan and the US.

With the recent increase in attention towards topics like PWA and SPA/SSR, we
at Mercari are aiming to strengthen the company's product development using
modern web technology as a base.

Apply here:
[https://mercari.workable.com/jobs/765117](https://mercari.workable.com/jobs/765117)

------
aavitabile
Ridgeline International- Tysons, VA. We deliver end to end technical solutions
to our USG Client.

WE CREATE- Systems, Software, Drones, Networks.

WE TRAIN- How to use the systems and software we create to include
cybersecurity best practices.

WE DEPLOY - Provide on-site tech expertise

Our software developers are a critical part of the team. They develop cutting
edge full-stack web and Android applications built using the latest
development tools and techniques.

Software Developer/Engineer - Full Stack - ONSITE
[http://bit.ly/2jXay7b](http://bit.ly/2jXay7b)

Android Software Developer - ONSITE
[http://bit.ly/2lXwY8Z](http://bit.ly/2lXwY8Z)

Angular Developer - ONSITE [http://bit.ly/2lPGIBY](http://bit.ly/2lPGIBY)

------
aleckiefan
Flare | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | Boston, MA |
[https://getflare.com](https://getflare.com)

Flare redefines personal safety through beautiful jewelry, tiny electronics,
and smart software.

We're looking for software engineers who can help across the entire stack,
which includes embedded, mobile, front end (React), and back end (Python +
Docker + AWS + RDS).

It's okay if you are very confident in one area and want to expand to the
others. We have an amazing mission and an exciting roadmap. This is a great
opportunity for you to learn a lot while building something that matters!

Please apply here: [https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/](https://flare-
jewelry.breezy.hr/)

Email mike at getflare dot com if you have any questions.

------
kanevski
Slapdash | San Francisco, London | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://slapdash.com/](https://slapdash.com/)

We are a YC-backed company re-thinking how people work with cloud
applications.

Slapdash is the missing layer that unifies your work applications (G-Suite,
Dropbox, GithHub, Asana, etc.) allowing you to search, organize and launch;
just like you do with files on your computer.

We’re obsessed with speed, from building the fastest workflows to making our
user experience latency-free.

We are building the product team to go from 0 to 1 and beyond. We are looking
for engineers and a product designer to join us. We are currently 5 people
split between San Francisco and London.

[https://jobs.lever.co/slapdash](https://jobs.lever.co/slapdash)

------
trim-miles
Trim | San Francisco | Onsite | Full Time | Tech Lead |
[https://www.asktrim.com/](https://www.asktrim.com/) We're a personal
financial health company. We automate processes that make you more financially
sound, like navigating credit card debt, negotiating regular bills on your
behalf, etc.

We are looking for a Lead Software Engineer to take ownership of technical
projects through planning, architecture, implementation, testing and
deployment.

I am a software engineer on the team, and I'd love to learn more about you and
answer any questions you might have.

You can apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/asktrim](https://jobs.lever.co/asktrim) or email me
directly at miles@asktrim.com

------
rdbell
PacketStream | Various Engineering Positions |
[https://packetstream.io](https://packetstream.io) | Onsite | Los Angeles |
Full-Time

PacketStream is a peer-to-peer powered residential proxy network. PacketStream
lets residential & mobile ISP customers resell their bandwidth through the
PacketStream desktop client. PacketStream has applied the “sharing economy”
model to residential bandwidth. Business customers purchase access to the
proxy tunnel for use-cases such as web scraping, automated business
intelligence, ad fraud detection & brand safety.

Our codebases are mainly Golang. We use some nodejs for the electron client
wrapper and a few bash/makefile scripts for internal devops tooling.

Infrastructure is k8s/aws/terraform/psql.

Email ronald@domain

------
gffbss
Oasis Labs | [https://www.oasislabs.com/](https://www.oasislabs.com/) | San
Francsico, CA or REMOTE | Full-time | Mobile Engineer (iOS or Android)

Oasis Labs is delivering a cloud computing platform on blockchain built for
superior privacy, security and performance. Oasis’s integrated hardware-
software technologies aim to enable computationally-intensive processes, like
artificial intelligence, for the first time on a blockchain. Oasis Labs is led
by a team of academic and entrepreneurial leaders and backed by a diverse
range of investors including a16zcrypto, Accel and Binance.

To apply head here: [https://grnh.se/ae6864282](https://grnh.se/ae6864282)

------
polygrain
Grain | Senior software engineer | Singapore | ONSITE | Full time

Grain is an online food company that believes in improving lives through
meaningful food experiences. That is why we focus obsessively on the customer
experience — from creating dishes our customers love to designing the perfect
menu to going the extra mile to make every meal unforgettable.

We're looking for someone to help sharpen the engineering team and establish a
high level of team participation and interaction. You will also act as a
mentor and coach to the team, ensuring that quality is a high priority at
every stage, and move products into production in the desired timeframes. You
need to be able to engage, influence and collaborate with different teams
across Grain.

If this interests you, email me at kenny@grain.com.sg

------
branch_jordan
Branch | [https://branchapp.com](https://branchapp.com) | Sr. Android Engineer
| Full-time | REMOTE (U.S. only) or Minneapolis, MN | $90-110k / 0.05-0.2%

Work with us to rid the world of predatory payday loans and promote financial
wellness for hourly employees. Our Android app has been top 100 in the finance
category of the Play Store, often above big names like Vanguard and Ally, so
you’ll have an opportunity to make a big impact on our small, but quick moving
team.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/branchmessengercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/branchmessengercom/view/P_AAAAAAGAADTNQ0cg3_XRsp)

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey GmbH | Angular Frontend Developer | Berlin | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)

Giant Monkey offers the leading museum visitor management solution in the
German market. We are currently developing a new SaaS application for customer
management in the culture and leisure industries. We have a small and young
team, live open communication and mutual trust, and we love good coffee.

We are growing and looking for humans with potential to strengthen our team: *
frontend developer with experience in Angular and GraphQL

Send your CV to jobs@giantmonkey.de and tell us a little about yourself: Who
are you? What are your interests? What else have you done in your life so far?
And what is your favorite monkey?

------
iandmacomber
Drizly | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring | Data Engineer, Senior Data
Engineer | $120K-160K + equity

Drizly is the world’s largest alcohol marketplace and the best way to shop
beer, wine and spirits.

The Senior Data Engineer will support and enable Drizly’s Analytics team (Data
Science + Business Intelligence). From building a clickstream processing
framework to help support 10m events per day, moving production tables to the
analytics data lake, or integrating new data pipelines, Drizly’s Senior Data
Engineer will be essential to create a scalable, well-managed foundation for
the company.

[https://jobs.lever.co/drizly](https://jobs.lever.co/drizly)

Apply via the link above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along!

~~~
quentin8
Hey Ian, I can't find your email in your profile. What is it?

------
SteveEDO
EDO ([https://www.edo.com/](https://www.edo.com/))

San Francisco/LA/NYC/Full-time/Onsite

EDO is a data science software firm that develops analytics tools to make data
accessible and actionable for the media and entertainment industry. Currently
focused on film and TV, we work with many major movie studios, TV networks,
and consumer brands to help them forecast, market and distribute their content
more effectively.

Open Positions: Fullstack Engineer, Backend Engineer, Data Engineer, Product
Manager, Data Quality Manager

Job Board: [https://www.edo.com/careers](https://www.edo.com/careers)

Tech Stack: React, Angular, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Python, Resque, AWS,
Javascript

If interested please email: Careers@EDO.com

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time Customer-Facing Engineer | $110k-$250k
driven by what you bring to the company.

(other jobs available too)

Are you a strong engineer who wants to achieve more?

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company with a very experienced, globally
distributed, engineering team. Our partners and customers are sophisticated
data engineers. This role is all about helping them solve their toughest
problems using our software – and identifying and specifying product gaps that
need to be plugged.

If you have experience with both legacy and cloud based data warehouse systems
and are looking to expand your skill set then this might be the right job for
you.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
stock4hire
Nines AI | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE

Nines is a dynamic team applying world-class ML and AI expertise to the field
of medicine. With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners and 8VC and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to clinical settings with industry-leading
results.

As a Senior Machine Learning Engineer working on the Machine Learning Models
team you will create artificial intelligence that analyses medical data and
reports diagnostic information.

You will write models that train on one of the largest corpuses of medical
images in the world.

You bring a history of strong results applying machine learning.

[https://grnh.se/8c405fd72](https://grnh.se/8c405fd72)

------
rehashstudio
Full Stack Developer - re# studio | NYC | Full-time | Onsite preferred |
Remote considered

We are a digital agency working on fun projects for both startups and big
companies, including mobile apps, custom enterprise software and experiential
installations. New learnings, new stacks, new challenges all the time. We are
always looking to work with great developers of all experience levels, and
have had a lot of fun working with people we have met here on HN over the
years.

Right now we are excited to find a Full Stack Developer strong with react and
react-native. Part-time and/or remote would be considered for the right
person.

Process is straight forward: - Brief intro call - Code challenge - Decision

Please provide resume and desired compensation/salary via email to info at
rehashstudio.com

------
sailor_maury
LearnerShape | Python Developer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

LearnerShape is looking for a creative, ambitious Python engineer to help us
solve one of the key education problems posed by technological change: the
need for workforces and individuals to retrain and learn new skills for new
roles. We have just received substantial funding from Innovate UK, the UK’s
government innovation agency.

Key skills are Python and SQL. Knowledge of graph analytics, AWS and Ruby also
helpful.

Compensation/benefits include £50-70K, 0.5-1.5% equity, pension and other

Full job description at [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1orzQPk-
yEmjwmfmI5GCH8slmZD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1orzQPk-
yEmjwmfmI5GCH8slmZDDyhb7-)

Please reply with CV to info@learnershape.com

------
goodalan
Avant | www.avant.com/jobs | Chicago | Full-time

Top Needs: Security Engineer, DevOps, DRE, Technical Project Managers

Avant is a high growth financial technology company, dedicated to lowering the
barriers of borrowing for all consumers. Since 2012, Avant has secured more
than $4 billion in funding and connected customers to over $5 billion through
800,000 transactions and counting. Through big data and machine learning,
Avant’s mission is to provide better access to responsible financial products.
Avant has been featured in The Wall Street Journal, The New York Times,
TechCrunch, Fortune, Bloomberg, and has raised over $600 million of equity
capital. Visit www.avant.com, for more information.

Our tech stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, React, AWS

------
abhas9
Janitri Innovations | Android developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Bangalore,
India | Janitri.in

Every two minutes, a woman dies from complications related to pregnancy and
childbirth. More than 99% of these deaths occur in developing countries. We
are passionate about social healthcare and are working with a vision to see
the world where no mother and newborn dies during the pregnancy period. We are
working on innovative products to solve the grass root level problems related
to maternal and child health-care.

If you are someone interested in end-to-end mobile application development and
can translate designs and wireframes into high-quality code, please contact
abhas [at] janitri.in - Send your resume with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
kver
Rsolve | [https://rsolve.lv/](https://rsolve.lv/) | REMOTE | Full-time | Full-
stack Software Development

We provide startups and businesses with tech-expertise, and help with adding
value to their ideas, that might change the world. After deep investigation of
your project, our Tech team will propose the most cost-efficient and
technologically smartest and fastest solution.

Web, mobile and e-commerce solutions are the key areas of our knowledge and we
are always at the forefront of the most innovative technologies. We have a
good understanding of different ways businesses operate, ensuring solutions
your customers will value.

Our tech stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Python, GraphQL, PostgreSQL.

------
naturalcycleshn
Natural Cycles - Full Stack Engineer - JavaScript. Stockholm, Sweden. ONSITE -
VISA

We are the first FDA cleared birth control app and our mission is to improve
women's reproductive health with technology, research and passion.

We are looking for a full stack engineer who is experienced and flexible
enough to own our whole account infrastructure.

We offer:

\- Competitive Stockholm salaries

\- Gender balanced tech department

\- Data centric decision making

\- Meaningful work with social retribution

\- Passionate colleagues ranging all the way from dogs to ex-CERN scientists

\- Contributing directly to our US expansion strategy and execution

\- Assistance to move to Sweden

\- Private pension

Please visit us at [https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/258958-fullstack-
engin...](https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/258958-fullstack-engineer)

------
arohner
Griffin | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite or remote
UK | [https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first "platform" bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API.

We just closed £2.3M in seed financing. You'll be joining an engineering team
of 4.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes A complete list of
all of our open roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs) Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh to
apply

------
ms_throwaway01
Morgan Stanley | Full Stack Engineer, Front End | New York & Mumbai | ONSITE |
VISA |
[http://www.morganstanley.com/careers](http://www.morganstanley.com/careers)

Morgan Stanley Risk Technology group is looking to hire talented software
engineers to help build out the next generation of applications for our global
user base of risk managers and Quants. Front end experience is highly
preferred. We work in small teams and follow an agile development process. The
position will involve significant user interaction. Financial services
experience not required.

Tech Stack: React/Java/Python/Db2/Linux Please email hiring managers directly
at jobs-risktech@morganstanley.com

------
atian
The Affinity Project (TAP) | Boston, MA - ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://theaffinityproject.com/](https://theaffinityproject.com/)

We are hiring frontend (Vue, React), backend (Node, Golang), and senior full-
stack engineers to help transform the terrain of digital engagement
technology. We're building tools to foster genuine communication around what
we believe defines people best – the content they love. You’ll joining an
engineering team with backgrounds from having built the world’s most
trafficked eSports sites to having run the largest Bitcoin mining pools in
existence.

Technologies: Vue, React, MongoDB, Node, Golang, PostgreSQL, AWS, Heroku

If interested, please reach out to: atian@sidekicks.com

------
AinhoaUribarren
SOFTWARE ENGINEER | LONDON | STARTUP - CORE TEAM | FULL-TIME

ABOUT US:

The Engineering Company is building a new, radically faster and easier way to
develop complex mechanical products. From rocket engines to wind turbines and
robots, designing engineering products is expensive, slow and can only be done
by experts. Our technology massively accelerates design and lowers barriers to
entry, making inconceivable technologies possible.

We are applying state-of-the-art software technologies to unlock a new scale
of complexity for industrial design. Software Engineers at The Engineering
Company are the core innovators and creators of the next generation of
engineering worldwide.

JOB POSITION:

You will be part of the Core Engineering team building and running services
and tools that will allow engineers to design high complexity products more
intuitively. You will have a large amount of ownership and be deeply involved
in productising and deploying our technology into high-profile companies.

ABOUT YOU:

\--- Technical skills: _Bachelors or Masters degree in Computer Science
engineering field._ Familiar with one or more of the following: C#, C++, Java.
_Worked with and can critique multiple programming paradigms and languages
(e.g. OOP, Functional, Flow-based)._ Building technologies or products quickly
from scratch (e.g. hackathons, weekend projects). _Acutely understanding when
and why to use certain languages, tools or libraries. You should be
comfortable choosing the most appropriate language /technologies for each
task.

\--- Soft skills: _You care about building technology that delivers a real-
world impact to many people. _Strong problem-solving based on experimentation,
patience and running mini-tests_ Can work independently in a fast-paced
environment, with strong attention to detail and is delivery oriented. *You go
out of your way to help others achieve and improve as a team and you are able
to foster an environment of learning across multiple teams.

Please ask further questions or apply to: ainhoa@theengineeringcompany.com !

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend),Engineering Manager and
Senior Infrastructure Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer Engineering Manager Senior
Infrastructure Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

------
benchambers
KASKADA | SEATTLE | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Looking for: Full-time engineers for full-stack web-application and data-
processing backend

Kaskada is a Seattle-based startup revolutionizing enterprise machine learning
through the use of real-time data. Our team is delivering an end-to-end
machine learning platform powering feature engineering and productionization.
We are hiring for mid-level and senior engineers for our frontend and backend
teams.

As a member of a small startup, you will define and implement a new,
interactive experience enabling data scientists to design, visualize, and
collaborate on new features for their machine learning models.

[https://kaskada.com/careers/](https://kaskada.com/careers/)

------
khaledkteily
Legacy (YC S19) is a Harvard-incubated company addressing the 50% decline in
male fertility with a simple way for men to have their sperm tested & frozen
from home.

We have raised funding from Bain Capital Ventures, Tribe Capital, and others.

To apply, send your CV to jobs@givelegacy.com

[https://www.givelegacy.com](https://www.givelegacy.com)

LOOKING FOR:

CTO/Head of Engineering | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Looking for a full-stack engineer who will oversee all technical operations
and will optimize and automate the customer experience.

\--

Head of Sales & Business Development | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Looking for someone who has multiple years of B2B Sales experience, in
particular on the corporate benefits front.

\--

Head of Marketing | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Looking for a candidate with experience scaling a startup with digital
customer acquisition.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Scientist / Analyst
      - Client Engagement Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
wessoo
Here's our Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-
into-t...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-into-the-
world-of-ai-zumi)

Full job description: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2G2nK3VRhXHfDrgt_BiI/edit?usp=sharing)

We are Robolink, we make robots meant to teach about coding and AI for the
classroom. We're a small startup team of 7, with years of experience (and a
few awards under our belt!) in creating educational robotics for helping kids
to fall in love with coding. Our latest product, Zumi, is a small self-driving
car kit meant to teach students about what AI is and how it works. We're
looking for someone who can join our exciting young team to bring our software
skills to the next level. We are seeking to build a best-in-class product that
will be the first fully-developed product meant to make AI approachable for a
6-12th grade classroom setting. We are looking for a software engineer with
experience leading a team of engineers to build software for a hardware
product. If this describes you or sounds exciting to you, we'd love to talk:

You have experience working with educational technology and know how to see a
technical project from conception to deployment, and through post-launch
maintenance and further iterations. You will have full control of the entire
cycle of software development and will seek to strive for reliability,
efficiency, user friendliness, and ease of maintenance in the code and the
work that you produce. You are ready and willing to guide our junior engineers
as needed, so that our development team can jump to that next level of
quality. Importantly, like us, you have a passion for teaching the world about
coding and wanting to create the tools to make kids fall in love with coding
and robotics.

Tech: Python/Flask, React, Pi 0, Arduino, TensorFlow, Keras, OpenCV

If you're interested, e-mail me: wes@robolink.com

------
davidlago
Capital One | Senior/Lead Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full Time |
Onsite

I’m building up a brand new team for Capital One in Cambridge, MA. We have a
whole bunch of interesting openings, and the ones I’m directly hiring for are
full-stack (Java Springboot + Vue.js) managing our own infra in AWS (so some
ops experience is also a leg-up… Docker, Jenkins, ECS, Kubernetes, all that
fun stuff).

We have openings for different levels, mostly on the senior side (Sr. SWE,
Team Lead) and we’ll be building a brand new real-time risk management
platform (high throughput microservices interconnected via either REST API
calls or Kafka). If any of this sounds interesting, please send me an email at
david.lago@capitalone.com.

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $2mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build custom chat features in hours instead of months.
We're product driven and we power communication inside online marketplaces,
community sites, trading platforms and so on.

MOBILE DEVELOPER WHO LOVES API DESIGN

TalkJS is currently focused on the web and that's just not good enough. Easy
to use APIs and SDKs are the key to our success on the web, and we're looking
to do this natively on mobile as well. We could use your help with that.

If you're an experienced developer who's good at coming up with Java and Swift
APIs that Android/iOS devs love to use, then get in touch. Apply by emailing
to hey@talkjs.com. Bonus points if you can show us an API you designed (on any
platform).

\---

ONLINE MARKETER

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have no time left
to work on the funnel that drives this demand. This is a luxury problem, which
we intend to solve with full force with the help of you, an experienced online
marketer with a passion for technical products. We're looking for someone who:

* Has demonstrable experience growing B2B SaaS inbound * Has sufficient tech skills to set up analytics pipelines * Proactively iterates and experiments * Can write * Wants to jump on a rocket ship

Bonus points if you can code a bit. We offer you an opportunity to start,
build, and lead our marketing team as we grow. Significant equity is on the
table, as well as the chance to work in a great collaborative, open, and
constructive distributed team culture.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. Mention something you've helped
grow and include something you've written. This can be anything that shows
your ability to enthuse: a blog post or a landing page or even a flyer for the
local christmas fair.

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

------
mediaocean
Mediaocean | www.mediaocean.com | Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | New
York, NY

Mediaocean is the advertising industry's leading software provider. We have
tools to help campaigns get off the ground and running - from planning, to
buying, to billing. We provide great employee benefits with open PTO, on-site
fitness classes, competitive health benefits, and more.

We are currently looking for a mid-level Software Engineer to help us continue
updating these platforms and building out features. We need someone who has
Java and Spring experience. SQL or Mongo is preferred.

Apply here: [http://hrbrg.co/otwp8i](http://hrbrg.co/otwp8i)

------
InfiniteStyles
Sustany Capital | Lead Mobile Engineer (iOS / Android) | Newport Beach,
California | Fulltime, Onsite | Sustany.co

Sustany Capital is a blockchain VC fund seeking a Lead Mobile Engineer. The
ideal candidate is a self inspired individual who is passionate about
blockchain technologies’ disruptive potential, has an extensive proven track-
record in developing mobile technologies for iOS and Android, and would like
to both get their hands dirty with code as well as lead mobile development in
a fast paced start-up environment.

If you're interested apply here:
[https://www.sustany.co/careers.html](https://www.sustany.co/careers.html)

------
LPTalent
Launch Potato | Startup Studio | Remote | Vue.js Python SQL Django MongoDB AWS

We attract thousands of consumers to our portfolio of brands daily, collecting
demographic, behavioral, and other self-declared data sets as they interact
with our experiences. That data is stored and enriched as consumers come back
to our brands and exhibit more preferences through additional interactions.
This enables us to create more in-depth insights and monetization
opportunities allowing us to connect consumers with advertisers.

Open Positions:

Senior Front-end Senior Back-end

[https://launchpotato.com/careers?utm_source=hackernews](https://launchpotato.com/careers?utm_source=hackernews)

------
dazito
MobFox | Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Senior DevOps/SRE Engineer |
Senior Agile Product Owner | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | VISA | Vienna, Austria | 53
200€ minimum + bonus | [https://www.mobfox.com](https://www.mobfox.com)

MobFox is a strong player on the programmatic mobile advertising space with
offices in London, Tel Aviv, and Vienna. It is the biggest mobile platform in
Europe and one of the largest worldwide. With its innovative solutions,
cutting edge technologies and algorithms it has attracted over 20,000
publishers making 1 billion requests per hour. You will take care of the heart
of our business which is a service that has to find the best suiting ad within
300ms and deliver it back to our advertising partners. It needs to be able to
process an extremely high volume of concurrent requests (400K per second),
producing a data footprint that is really Big Data (a data flow of 2M rows per
second). To accomplish this we follow a reactive programming approach.

Currently recruiting 3 Senior Software Engineers, 1 Senior DevOps/SRE
Engineer, 1 Senior Agile Product Owner

Our tech stack:

\- Java 11

\- Vertx

\- RxJava

\- Netty

\- Aerospike

\- Dropwizard

\- Kafka

\- Spark Streaming

\- Hive

\- Presto

\- Airflow

\- MemSQL

\- MySQL

\- Docker

\- Kubernetes

The typical recruiting process consists in:

1- Phone or in person interview with HR

2- In person technical interview with your team lead (no white boarding).
Small take home project for those outside Austria and/or surrounding regions.
If we like it, the company fly you to Vienna to discuss it in person.

3- Offer/No offer

Fancy working with a high throughput low latency system? Big data? Reactive
programming? Machine Learning? You can contact me here or via email to pedro
dot ma at mobfox dot com

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org) Signal is making private
communication simple. As an Open Source project supported by grants and
donations, Signal can put users first. There are no ads, no affiliate
marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a fast, simple, and
secure messaging experience. We design open protocols, develop Open Source
software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
aamar
Frame Health | Senior/Lead Developer, VP of Engineering | Los Angeles area |
Full-time/Contract | ONSITE | [http://framehealth.com](http://framehealth.com)

Frame Health brings the power of behavioral and personality science to enhance
many aspects of health care, leading to better outcomes, economics, and
patient happiness. Our growing company has exciting partnerships with leading
national healthcare organizations. We're seeking strong generalist
technologists, ideally with a data science interest or background.
Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python, Javascript, and React. Please email:
developerjobs@framehealth.com.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the Teleoperation stack. I personally work on
the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data, simulator, and
fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as well! We have
priority positions open for Perception, SWE Teleop, Controls, and Safety
Validation.

Earlier this year we drove our truck with no one in the vehicle on a public
highway in Florida, see video [1].

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, and college dropouts with a diverse set of backgrounds.
We're looking for folks with experience building and shipping products and a
history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64)

------
martavlopata
Thinknum | Data Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York
City

Thinknum, alternative web data platform is looking for data engineers to join
our NYC office.

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Data Engineer | Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/373Br](http://smrtr.io/373Br) or
via careers@thinknum.com

Requirements:

* Passionate about Web Scraping and Data Ingestion

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware Generalist | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming. Our daily
work involves Python, Arduinos, RTK GPS, stepper motors, water valves, and
muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with mechanical and electrical experience to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
xgastaud
ForestAdmin.com | B2D SaaS | DevRel and Full stack JS positions | Paris (FR) &
Remote

Join the team working on the first Admin Panel SDK

[1] DevRel: [https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/companies/forest-
admin/...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/companies/forest-
admin/jobs/developer-evangelist_paris)

[2] Full Stack JS: [https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/companies/forest-
admin/...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/companies/forest-
admin/jobs/full-stack-engineer_paris)

or email at talent@forestadmin.com

------
melenaos
Menelabs | [http://www.menelabs.com](http://www.menelabs.com) | REMOTE | 4
days week | Senior Software Engineer

Menelabs is looking for a full-stack developer using microsoft technologies.
SQL Server, Mvc Core .Net, Azure and VueJs.

The company is located in Corfu Greece and its a remote position.

This is a position for Senior Engineer or Graduate. It's a 4 working days week
with a medium Greek salary for the position.
[http://www.menelabs.com/careers/](http://www.menelabs.com/careers/)

It will be my first hire so please let me know if something is missing or if
you need more information.

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://workable.battlefy.com](https://workable.battlefy.com)

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that powers esports
experiences for world-class companies like Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games,
Blizzard Entertainment, Nintendo, Electronic Arts, Coca Cola, Red Bull,
Alienware, and many more.

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/Angular/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Please apply here:
[https://battlefy.workable.com](https://battlefy.workable.com)

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits
+ Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend (and data visualization)
engineers of all levels to help build tools & user interfaces to analyze and
extract insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more:

[http://bit.ly/frontend-positions](http://bit.ly/frontend-positions)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA| Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | up.codes

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations. We bring sanity to the complex ecosystem of construction
compliance.

We’re building tools to help the AEC deal with compliance and build faster.
We’re the only ones doing it and we’re growing quickly. We’re a small team
with a big impact. Looking for folks with at least 2 years experience.

Stack: Python 3, Flask, Postgres, Redis, TypeScript.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
Immunetrics
Immunetrics, Inc. | Simulation Platform Engineer (python) | Pittsburgh, PA |
Full Time | ONSITE | www.immunetrics.com

Our goal: Cure diseases with code.

About us: Millions of people suffer from chronic diseases that lack effective,
affordable, and targeted treatments. Traditional approaches to drug
development and clinical trial design are slow, expensive, and prone to
failure. Immunetrics reenvisions drug development for the 21st century, driven
by the power of in silico modeling. We use both data and biological first
principles to build efficient, detailed models of disease, and then apply
these models to identify promising therapies and optimize patient treatment.
For over 15 years we've been working towards this vision with our
pharmaceutical clients, freely using mechanistic (Quantitative Systems
Pharmacology) and data-driven modeling approaches. We focus on providing
actionable, concrete predictions that inform real-world clinical decisions.
Our team of software engineers works alongside biologists, engineers, and
mathematicians to build and customize a simulation platform for pushing the
frontiers of pharmaceutical science.

About you: We're looking for pragmatic backend software engineers to join our
efforts. Our engineers work on a wide range of projects, spanning domain-
specific language development, high-performance scientific computing in
cluster/cloud environments, development of analysis and simulation engines for
scientific users, data analysis projects, and productizing feature requests
from scientists. Working in a small team, you'll be involved end-to-end in the
development process, from initial design to supporting our scientific users.

Candidates should be proficient Python programmers, with strong OO design
skills, and a commitment to good software engineering principles. Experience
with numpy, pandas, scipy, PyTorch, scikit-learn, Jupyter, or other related
scientific computing tools is helpful. Applicants should have a B.S. (or
higher) degree in Computer Science or related field. Most importantly,
candidates should have a desire to work in a small-company environment, using
software to solve hard problems in medical science.

Contact: Please submit resumes to careers@immunetrics.com

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Senior Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime |
Onsite | www.thunkable.com Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable
anyone to build their own awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can
grow and diversify the community of technology creators. We've created a web-
based, no/low code, drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop
fully custom cross-platform mobile apps.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Come work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before.
No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands
dirty with real hardware and be okay with struggling to do things that seem
impossibly hard.

We’re a well-funded team of over 60 world-class engineers that moves fast. We
raised our Series A from Andreessen Horowitz and Y Combinator in 2017,
launched our first satellite in 2018, secured our first client in 2019, and
we’ll triple the satellite internet capacity of Alaska in 2020.

Check out our postings here --
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis). Roles we’re
hiring for include:

* Power electronics -- design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Embedded software -- write mission-critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

* Operations -- identify and complete cross-functional strategic projects that span recruiting, onboarding, culture, finance, marketing, legal/regulatory, vendor management, and far more

------
nowhere1
Splunk ([https://www.splunk.com/](https://www.splunk.com/)) | Forward Deployed
Software Engineer | San Francisco CA, San Jose CA, Plano TX | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE VISA

We are hiring FDSE who works closely with Sales and Sales Engineers to first
understand customer's pain points, and then design and build custom solutions
to solve them using Splunk as the underlying data platform.

We are looking for people with experience with Python, Go, and JavaScript
(including Node.js and React )

More info at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Ma0Dkwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Ma0Dkwo)

------
stackzero
Centrality.ai | Blockchain Engineers | New Zealand | ONSITE

We're a blockchain venture studio based in Auckland, New Zealand. Looking for
engineers to help build out our core blockchain infrastructure on Substrate.

If writing rust for your day job, building decentralized protocols for the web
3.0, wasm virtual machines and byte code interpreters sounds like a) not
gibberish and b) awesome then reach out.

Rust experience or interest to learn with some serious experience in systems
level programming e.g. C/C++.

Other pros would be knowledge of cryptography, web assembly, or DLT in
general.

Oh there's also Kombucha on tap and chief dog officers if you like that kind
of thing.

Reach out: peopleops(at)centrality(dot)ai

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Paige is a start-up using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We
have raised $25M+. We're looking for Software Engineers and AI Scientists to
join us. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense)

\- Software Engineer, Cloud & Distributed Computing

\- Software Engineer, Backend Services

\- AI Engineer

\- Senior AI Engineer

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
kiwicopple
Nimbus for Work | Singapore | Series-A CTO | Onsite, Full-Time

I'm hiring a CTO level or VP Level Engineer who can grow our company from
Series A. Salary + equity.

Nimbus for Work provides services and technology to office spaces in Singapore
(and soon other cities in SEA). An analogous company in the USA is ManagedByQ.
Our customers include Stripe, Spotify, Unity, Gucci, Lois Vuitton, and many
other tech companies, MNC's, and coworking spaces.

We are profitable and looking to grow rapidly. We can provide a work visa if
you're interested in moving to Singapore (it's a great place to live).

Email me directly with your CV if you're interested: copple@nimbusforwork.com

------
wuliwong
ParkMobile | ATL | Title Lead Software Engineer | Full time | Onsite

\- Lead Software Engineer: [https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/35e83accc16f-lead-softwar...](https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/35e83accc16f-lead-software-engineer)

Our team is committed to creating tech-based solutions that power smart
mobility and make parking hassles of the past obsolete. We do this by creating
innovative solutions that connect parking and mobility ecosystems, eliminating
friction while maximizing convenience and efficiency. At ParkMobile we offer
agile frameworks and incentives for innovators and problem-solvers, all at the
perfect spot for work and play at the heart of midtown Atlanta.

ParkMobile has recently reached 15 million users with an adoption rate is
accelerating. It is a fun and rapidly growing company. This is a great
opportunity to join a company right at an inflection point of growth and
adoption.

ParkMobile employs a diverse set of technologies: Golang, Node, Ruby, AWS
Lambda, DynamoDB, MySQL, AppSync, Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins.

We are hiring a number of other positions:

\- Data Analyst: [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/684e35388624-data-
analyst](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/684e35388624-data-analyst) \-
Project Manager: [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/82753b70d986-project-
mana...](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/82753b70d986-project-manager) \-
Software Development Engineer in Test: [https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/3de3cadaca60-software-dev...](https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/3de3cadaca60-software-development-engineer-in-test) \- Systems
Engineer: [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/e594a93bf4d5-systems-
engi...](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/e594a93bf4d5-systems-engineer)

I've only been at ParkMobile for a couple months as a Lead Engineer but if you
want to ask me any questions please reach out patrick.bradley@parkmobile.io

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
source99
SewerAI | Walnut Creek, CA | Fullstack Engineer, Pythonista | Full-time

SewerAI is applying AI to the massive problem of sewer overflows. Most people
aren't aware but our sewer infrastructure is crumbing around us, leaking
enough sewage nationwide to cover the entire SF bay area in 7" of raw sewage.

We are revolutionizing the antiquated industry by automating the labor
intensive part of labelling cracks, roots and grease in pipeline inspection
videos.

We are a funded early stage startup with our first customer looking for a
scrappy developer to help build our infrastructure and AI system. We are
python focused.

Come join a startup that is solving a real world problem with AI.

jobs@sewerai.com

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...
[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

------
profsmallpine
XY Planning Network | Devops Lead | Bozeman, MT | REMOTE

We are currently hiring for a devops project that will lay the foundation for
a number of products we are building.

XY Planning Network pioneered fee-based financial planning. We've built
generic tools for the industry (AdvicePay) that move our mission forward, and
we are looking to build out products specifically for our network. The
interview process will be really straight forward - 1 conversation with the
director of engineering and 1 conversation with the existing dev team. This
posting is specifically for a project, but with the ability to hire at the end
of it.

Email joe@xyplanningnetwork.com

------
princehonest
HyperCube | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco, CA (SF) |
[http://bit.ly/2lviMnm](http://bit.ly/2lviMnm)

HyperCube develops a high-performance enterprise platform for deploying
machine learning and artificial intelligence applications. The nature of our
product is such that our technical staff must be technically outstanding,
scientifically grounded, and customer outcome driven.

We're currently hiring research engineers, applied scientists, and product
managers. Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2lviMnm](http://bit.ly/2lviMnm)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Operations (New
Grad) + Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, a product designer,
marketers, and an operations generalist. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or
send us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

------
ndaq_jobs
Nasdaq | Backend Java Engineer | New York | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.nasdaqprivatemarket.com/](https://www.nasdaqprivatemarket.com/)

Join us and help us build a sophisticated platform to provide liquidity to
illiquid markets such as Private Company stocks or Private Equity Funds!

Our open position: *
[https://nasdaq.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/US_External_Career_Site...](https://nasdaq.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/US_External_Career_Site/job/NY
---1500-Broadway-New-York-New-York/Software-Developer_R0003829)

------
cfay527
Skillist is building the world's first skill-based and identity-blind job
application system. Join us as our First Engineer.

We launched the first version of Skillist in April 2018, and are now trusted
by companies such as ezCater, Toast, and DraftKings. We proved our value low
tech. Now we need to build the right tech.

We are seeking a mission-aligned, experienced full-stack engineer. The role is
remote! [https://angel.co/company/skillist/jobs/615584-first-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/skillist/jobs/615584-first-engineer)

------
torkelo
Grafana Labs | Frontend Engineer | Remote Europe or EST timezone

Want to work on an open-source data visualization & observability platform? We
are using Typescript, React, RxJS, Redux & Emotion among other things. Have
some really cool projects coming up and looking to expand our team of frontend
engineers! Grafana Labs is a remote first company.

Apply now:
[https://www.workable.com/j/CA4F5AFFB6](https://www.workable.com/j/CA4F5AFFB6)

For more on the Company & Grafana [https://grafana.com](https://grafana.com)

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Quality Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#quality-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#quality-engineer)

Design and implement test automation and help Citrine’s product development
teams think about quality at different stages of our software platform’s
lifecycle, with a focus on making our software resilient to different sizes,
shapes and types of materials data.

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
jfim
Argo AI | Senior data analyst, software engineers, hardware engineers |
Pittsburgh, PA, Palo Alto, CA | full time | onsite Argo AI was founded to
tackle one of the most challenging applications in computer science, robotics
and artificial intelligence with self-driving vehicles. Argo AI is developing
and deploying the latest advancements in artificial intelligence, machine
learning and computer vision to help build safe and efficient self-driving
vehicles that enable these transformations and more. The challenges are
significant, but we are a team that believes in tackling hard, meaningful
problems to improve the world.

We are building a high-performance team that is excited by complex engineering
challenges and is passionate about making transportation safer, more
affordable and accessible for all.

We're hiring for engineering positions (hardware, software, mechanical,
electrical, computer engineering) and non technical roles (finance, project
management, operations).

I'm responsible for our analytics department, and we're looking for senior
data analysts who are interested in making the world better and safer with
self driving cars. The analytics department at Argo is pretty new, so you'll
have a large impact. We're expecting you to know SQL, as well as Python or R
(or another language used for data analysis).

You'll get to interact with many smart people, and our water cooler
discussions are around lidars, geometry, mapping, machine learning, computer
vision, and how people drive differently in different parts of the US, instead
of click through rate maximization. We're well funded, our management and
leadership is great, and in my personal opinion, a great place to work at.

This is the job posting for the senior data analyst position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/1845511](https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/1845511)

For other positions, check out
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo)

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to reach out at my HN username at
argo.ai. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
himamatalent
HiMama - Come Work For a Social Purpose Start-Up!

[https://www.himama.com/careers](https://www.himama.com/careers)

We’re looking to hire an expert in Ruby on Rails - both Back End and Full
Stack. We are also looking for a Senior UX Designer. If you think you've got
the chops and are ready to make a change and better the world, hit us up!

Here at HiMama we are improving the learning outcomes of young children aged
0-5. Our application is used worldwide by over half a million users and we're
all about feature development and product code. We send out 300 push
notifications per second - so your work will be used by very active users!

Please apply directly!

\- Back End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama/e7ed2730-eba3-427b-a786-cd80dab...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/e7ed2730-eba3-427b-a786-cd80dab76207)
Senior Back End Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/himama/81e2abaf-
dbaf-4c88-9ae9-221c48e...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/81e2abaf-
dbaf-4c88-9ae9-221c48e77d91)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama/0f6fb179-a0a0-42c3-956d-b07bf7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/0f6fb179-a0a0-42c3-956d-b07bf7bac251)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama/f3fc2eea-063e-4c27-8ff7-a9e4361...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/f3fc2eea-063e-4c27-8ff7-a9e43611b45e)

\- UX/UI Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama/0bc7b81e-f2c3-438b-94f5-917103f...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/0bc7b81e-f2c3-438b-94f5-917103f0d97d)

\- Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama/c839f540-81da-4d2f-9500-4e8137b...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama/c839f540-81da-4d2f-9500-4e8137b0e698)

PERMANENT ONSITE, DOWNTOWN TORONTO, ONTARIO, CANADA

Assisting with relocation for qualified candidates (VISA)

------
jf_cullen
Cast&Crew | Burbank Los Angeles | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

Cast & Crew is one of the largest providers of payroll solutions for the movie
making industry. Help design and build a platform for the next generation of
Movie Studios, Film Makers and Actors! Based in Burbank, Los Angeles,
California.

Jobs at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/113134](https://boards.greenhouse.io/113134)

I need: Salesforce administrator, Salesforce engineer, Node.js engineer,
React.js engineer, And C# engineer Contact: John Cullen Email:
john.cullen@castandcrew.com Tel: 415.350.3651

~~~
adreamingsoul
The landing page on your website could use some improvement.

83 requests 8.47 MB / 8.03 MB transferred Finish: 9.50 s DOMContentLoaded:
2.61 s load: 8.61 s

------
trekking101
Koffie Labs | Lead Software Engineer | Brooklyn, NY (Borough Hal) | Full-time,
Onsite | $130k-$150k +equity | [https://getkoffie.com](https://getkoffie.com)
Koffie is an insurance company purpose built for the autonomous vehicle era.
We are taking transportation insurance out of the dark ages by using modern
technology to deliver instant policies based on advanced safety and autonomous
technology. Free from legacy systems and inefficient processes, our AI-driven
predictive models deliver a reimagined insurance experience for fleets.

Our vision is to align incentives across fleets, technology providers, brokers
and the automotive industry. By catalyzing the adoption of safety technology,
we positively impact road safety and facilitate a more efficient supply chain.
We’re backed by top-tier VCs in the fintech and mobility sectors. If you're
ready to work obsessively with us to make insurance better, faster, more
efficient and build products for the next 100 years of mobility, we want to
hear from you. We offer a competitive salary, stock options, unlimited
vacation, 100% employer paid health, vision and dental plans, discounted
CitiBike/MTA/commuter rail and discounted fitness classes. We believe strongly
in diversity of thought which comes from different backgrounds and
experiences.

We are looking for savvy Lead Software Engineer to help pioneer a new approach
to insurance underwriting. Taking insurance out of the dark ages means a
willingness to challenge assumptions and reinvent processes. You will be
central to this mission by developing data pipelines and integrating systems
responsible for the operations of a modern insurance company.

Lead Software Engineer The ideal candidate is excited at the prospect of
building maintainable systems from scratch. You will support our data science
and underwriting team and ensure optimal data delivery architecture is
consistent throughout ongoing projects. You must be self-directed and
comfortable supporting the data needs of multiple teams, systems and products.

More info and to apply, pls visit SO:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/288504/senior-software-
engine...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/288504/senior-software-engineer-
koffie-labs)

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
brndn
Yottaa | Waltham, MA | Boston, MA | ONSITE | eCommerce web
performance/security/optimization

Small, established, growing startup looking for a Full-stack Senior Software
Engineer. We work mostly with React and Ruby on Rails. Also some projects in
Typescript, Node.js, python, backbone.js. A lot of database and big-data type
projects.

PM me or email at burke4 @ gmail.com for more details.

Other open positions:

* Full-stack Software Engineer (React and Ruby on Rails)

* Account Executive

* DevOps/Data Software Engineer

* Database Architect

* Operations Engineer

[https://www.yottaa.com/company/careers/](https://www.yottaa.com/company/careers/)

------
jotto
Messari | Senior Front End Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE | $130,000 -
$175,000

We're building the front-page of crypto and looking for 1-2 experienced and
opinionated front-end engineers who enjoy working with ReactJS, care about
lightweight JavaScript payloads, fast renders, and minimal CPU usage (great
client experience).

See the product at [https://messari.io](https://messari.io)

We believe crypto will replace conventional infrastructure. If you want to
help us accelerate that process (and live in NYC), email me and Qiao:
jonathan@messari.io, qiao@messari.io

------
matallo
Ebury | London, UK | Full-time, On Site |
[https://www.ebury.com/](https://www.ebury.com/)

We empower businesses that want to trade and transact internationally.

More than 40,000 clients choose Ebury to provide the tools they need to manage
their international trade and support their growth, including import lending,
currency and risk products, and payment and collection facilities.

With the talent of our 800+ multicultural staff, combined with our cutting-
edge technology, tailored product range, and exceptional customer service,
we’re at the forefront of Fintech development. Today we have 22 offices across
the world, with even more exciting expansion plans to come.

We're growing the first tech team in the London office in Victoria, and now is
an extraordinary time to join and drive the vision and the future of the team.
The company also offers relocation support.

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (Vue.js)
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef928a?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django)
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/20ca4958-3fbb-4113-bd39-af696912...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/20ca4958-3fbb-4113-bd39-af6969127660?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

\- Product Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/e0c89c62-1db7-44ce-94d4-c7b2b71e...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/e0c89c62-1db7-44ce-94d4-c7b2b71ea4d5?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

\- Head of Marketing
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/ae8b124e-3cd6-44e7-b64a-5dc453bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/ae8b124e-3cd6-44e7-b64a-5dc453bf36be?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

To see all roles visit [https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

For any doubt just drop me a line: carlos.matallin at ebury dot com and I'll
be happy to have a chat.

------
ingojoseph
REMOTE | PEXELS | RUBY ON RAILS

We're Pexels a platform to find and share free photos. We're one of the 1,000
biggest websites in the world (Source:
[https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com)).

We're looking for Ruby on Rails backend/frontend engineers and a designer to
join our team. Get more info and apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs)

------
yksrotab
MIT Sloan | Full-time | Junior Data Engineer/Developer

We're hiring a junior developer/engineer to help support our work applying
data science methods to food safety.

Our main project right now is focused on Chinese food safety data and how
testing targeted at different stages of the supply chain could improve the
detection of safety violations. There’s a lot of interesting datasets and a
lot of opportunity to explore/grow here.

Apply here:
[https://apply.interfolio.com/67908](https://apply.interfolio.com/67908)

------
Daviddan10
Lucid Drone Technologies, Inc. | www.luciddronetech.com | Charlotte, NC |
Full-time | ONSITE

Need: Mechanical Engineer

Lucid (YC S19) builds industrial drones that clean buildings (think window
washing, roof cleaning and the cleaning of other exterior surfaces). We are
looking for a mechanical engineer with experience/interest in product design,
CAD design, CNCing and 3D printing. This will be employee #1 for us and we
would love to have our first hire come from the HN community. Feel free to
reach out to me at ddanielson@luciddronetech.com if you are interested.

------
sterban
Alkami | Dallas, Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite | C# Developer | SRE | Senior
Developer | API Product Manager

We enable financial institutions to outsmart, not outspend, the Megabanks by
delivering the nation’s most successful cloud-based digital banking platform.
The Alkami Platform humanizes digital banking so both you and your users
confidently grow by adapting quickly and building a thriving digital
community.

[https://www.alkami.com/careers/](https://www.alkami.com/careers/)

Email: sterban@alkami.com

Tech Stack: AWS - .Net - Vue.js - Redis - Python

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in building a digital business bank from scratch.

We're using C# and .NET Core on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX on
the front end. We’re also using AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
pbk1
Affirm | Fintech | Capital Markets | NYC | Full-time | Onsite

Affirm is reinventing credit to make it more honest and friendly, giving
consumers the flexibility to buy now and pay later without any hidden fees or
compounding interest.

We are looking for finance/capital markets folks who speaking engineering to
help us fund our rapidly growing loan and credit product portfolio. We work
closely with engineers and product managers to build pipelines between Affirm
and our investors. Python and SQL experience a plus.

If interested please send me your resume - bo [dot] kane [at] affirm.com

------
armon
HashiCorp ([https://www.hashicorp.com](https://www.hashicorp.com)) | SRE,
Software Engineers, Engineering Managers | REMOTE | Full-time

HashiCorp builds DevOps tools for modern applications. We build open source
tools including Vagrant, Packer, Terraform, Consul, Vault, and Nomad. We also
have a set of cloud services (Vagrant Cloud, Terraform Registry, Terraform
Cloud, etc) that are high scale SaaS services. The HashiCorp products are
downloaded tens of millions of times per year and power tens of thousands of
organizations. Join our growing team and help organizations deliver modern
applications using DevOps practices and enable dynamic multi-cloud
infrastructure.

For a complete list of openings, see
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs)

Some of our openings include:

* Infrastructure Engineer (multiple openings): [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1807978](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1807978)

* Software Engineer, Vault/Consul/Nomad- [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1844783](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1844783)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Services- [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1735894](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1735894)

* Site Reliability Engineer, Cloud Services- [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1600002](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1600002)

* Engineering Manager, Vault/Consul/Nomad- [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1845061](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1845061)

* Infrastructure Engineering Manager, Terraform Cloud- [https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1801371](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1801371)

At HashiCorp, we are committed to hiring and cultivating a diverse team. If
you are on the fence about whether you meet our requirements, please apply
anyway!

------
menloschool
Menlo School | Atherton, CA | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.menloschool.org](https://www.menloschool.org)

Who are we?

Menlo School was founded in 1915 and is one of the top independent schools in
the country. We enroll just under 800 students in grades 6-12 and strive to
offer them a safe environment where learning is engaging and fun. Menlo's
campus is located in the heart of Silicon Valley, close to Caltrain, Stanford,
and downtown Menlo Park. Our 8-person technology team is made up of smart and
friendly individuals who are all experts in their field. We pride ourselves in
being an inclusive workplace and offer true work/life balance to our
employees.

Who are we looking for?

We're currently searching for a Senior Web Engineer who will maintain and
continue to build out our homegrown information systems that improve the lives
of students, teachers, parents, and alumni. This is an ideal role for a
creative web generalist who loves autonomy, cares deeply about the user
experience, and is comfortable working on the frontend (HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, React) as well as the backend (object oriented PHP, MySQL, REST APIs).
There's no teaching required for this position and Menlo invests heavily in
your professional growth.

What's in it for you?

Your own private office (with a door for when you'd like to focus),
flexibility on gear and software that makes you productive, competitive
salary, generous retirement contributions (9% of salary + 3% match), generous
time off and flexible work hours, free lunch while school is in session, a
comprehensive benefits package, an on-campus child care center, fulfilling
projects that have an immediate impact, opportunities for professional growth,
no whiteboard coding, and much more.

Interested?

To apply or learn more, please see our job posting at
[https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2F...](https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2Fo4Shafw7). Make sure to submit a cover letter which
includes descriptions of 2-3 projects you worked on and links to some code
samples.

Any questions? Email Gabe at gabe@menloschool.org

------
tixocloud
Synopsys | Glasgow, UK | R&D Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

We're seeking a talented and highly motivated skilled Python developer to join
our TCAD team. In this role you will be working on tools that support
companies at the leading edge of semiconductor design and fabrication. In
close collaboration with other teams in Synopsys, you will be working on
designing, specifying, implementing and testing capabilities for optimization,
circuit model extraction and workflow management.

Email me directly if you're interested or have any questions.

------
poooogles
Crowd Emotion | London (UK), Victoria (Canada) | Full-time, Onsite (or Remote
within GMT to GMT-8 timezone).

We're using machine learning to read human behaviour; we use eye-tracking to
track attention, facial coding to understand engagement, and implicit testing
to quantify memorability.

Our stack consists of; Python, Postgres, Tensorflow and AWS.

We've built a new platform and are looking for a smorgasbord of roles to help
expand...

\- Backend Engineers (Mid to Senior).

\- Frontend Engineers (Mid to Senior).

\- DevOps (any level).

\- Product Owners (any level).

\- Data Analysts (Senior level).

Or if you think you'd be a good fit for us; send us your CV!

sam.pegler (at) crowdemotion.co.uk

------
seregine
Outschool | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9b0cecc50)

Inspire kids to love learning! We're looking for experienced product-minded
web generalists (full stack JS, React / Apollo GraphQL / Node / Postgres).
Additional experience with data engineering, UI/UX, security, growth or
interactive video is especially welcome.

------
strangelove026
Sema4 | New York City, NY | Onsite | Full Time - DevOps Engineer

My team at Sema4, a Mount Sinai company, is actively searching for DevOps
(Site Reliability) Engineers for our Union Square location. Sema4 creates
software for patients and providers to better track Oncological and
Reproductive health which means your efforts contribute towards helping
others. If you are passionate about LEARNING (first and foremost) Docker,
Kubernetes, CI-CD, IaC, AWS/GCP and automation send me a message at your
convenience at sean.turner@sema4.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
Headquartered on the beautiful island of Malta, Hotjar is a successful SaaS
start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and with an essential emphasis
on personal development. We're growing our team out in all areas of the
company to keep up with our product's success.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Data | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Please apply via our careers site,
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
jimmyrocks
National Park Service (contract position) | Frontend Web Developer | Denver,
CO or REMOTE

We are building the next generation of web map authoring tools using Angular,
TypeScript, JavaScript, Python, PostgreSQL/PostGIS, CARTO and Mapbox, and
other open source tools.

Frontend Developer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NUAXINNO&cws=1&rid=1753)

------
Hire4Dox
Doximity|San Francisco|Full Time|Onsite or REMOTE \- Sr. Software Engineer,
iOS - [https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31) \- Software Engineer,
Service Reliability - [https://grnh.se/a303980d1](https://grnh.se/a303980d1)
\- Software Engineer, Data (Product Integration) -
[https://grnh.se/6pef3r1](https://grnh.se/6pef3r1)

~~~
Hire4Dox
Doximity|San Francisco|Full Time|Onsite or REMOTE

Doximity, the social network for medical professionals, used by over 70% of US
doctors, is hiring passionate iOS, SRE and data engineers to help us continue
to shape the future of healthcare. Apply today and use your skills to improve
people's lives!

\- Sr. Software Engineer, iOS -
[https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31) \- Software Engineer,
Service Reliability - [https://grnh.se/a303980d1](https://grnh.se/a303980d1)
\- Software Engineer, Data (Product Integration) -
[https://grnh.se/6pef3r1](https://grnh.se/6pef3r1)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer,
Product Manager, Product Designers, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC OR Santa
Clara, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers and more. Job openings can be
filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at sanjeev.a@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch
with the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also a
Python/Flask product. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
ibz
F2Pool | Frontend, Backend | Amsterdam | REMOTE | Full-time |
[http://f2pool.com](http://f2pool.com)

Who are we?

We created F2Pool — one of the largest crypto mining pools on the planet. We
are a small team spread on three continents.

What are we doing now?

We expanding F2Pool worldwide. Also, we are working on several other promising
projects in the blockchain space.

What are we looking for?

Top-notch software engineers, with a passion for crypto. Based in Amsterdam or
willing to relocate. For exceptional candidates we can consider remote.

Please email jobs@f2pool.io.

------
hectormalot
ABN AMRO | Data Science and Engineering | Amsterdam, Netherlands | full time |
ONSITE

We’re expanding the AI team within our innovation department. Looking for
great data scientists, data engineers and ML engineers.

Working here gives you the ability to apply AI to some of the toughest
problems of the bank and to work on new completely new products (including
some quite radical ones!)

Ideally you’ll bring both good technical skills combined with the ability to
understand and work with the business.

Reach out to the email in my profile for more information.

------
tomfotherby
PeoplePerHour | Site Reliability Engineer, Intermediate level | REMOTE
|Salary: dependent on location.

PeoplePerHour is the UK’s leading freelance marketplace.

We are looking for a Engineer to join our 3 person SRE team to help keep the
apps running in our Kubernetes cluster reliable.

The Job Advert info is here:
[https://hire.jobscore.com/employer/jobs/view_job/dTUICuYI8r6...](https://hire.jobscore.com/employer/jobs/view_job/dTUICuYI8r6z4paKiznY58)

~~~
imroot
The link goes to an employer view, not an applicant view.

------
aproductguy
Manzil | Toronto | Intermediate Software Engineer | Onsite and Remote

Manzil is the first digitally oriented alternative financial services hub
focused providing Shariah compliant financial solutions to the Canadian Muslim
demographic.

We are looking for someone passionate about financial inclusion, who knows:
React, React Native (bonus points but not required), Material Design.

We appreciate people who are opinionated and thinks for themselves. We are
moving towards unit testing with storyboard, but not just there yet.

$65k to $80k plus stuff.

sam [at] manzil [dot] ca

------
alannallama
Open Source Collective | Marketing & Fundraising | Remote

Part Time or Full Time | Contract

The Open Source Collective is a non-profit working for the common interests of
those who create and use open source software.

Seeking passionate open source sustainability advocate to take us to the next
level with skills in sales, marketing, partnerships, and fundraising.

[https://www.oscollective.org/hiring](https://www.oscollective.org/hiring)

Send questions & applications to hello@oscollective.org

------
reddeer
Red Deer | Senior DevOps Engineer | AWS | London | Full Time

Red Deer | Senior Frontend Developer | AngularJS\React | London | Full Time

Red Deer | Senior Backend Developer | .NET Core | London | Full Time

We're building world class financial software dedicated to enhancing the
performance of some of the world’s leading hedge funds, asset managers, wealth
managers and pension funds.

We're looking to build on our talented team. We come from a range of
backgrounds and experience in finance is not mandatory.

Email us at recruitment@reddeer.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME |
[http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

We are also hiring a:

Backend Engineer - Python | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME |
[http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

The position: We are looking for a Backend Engineer that will help us build
our data processing pipelines. You will implement solutions that reliably
handle massive streams of data, use the latest algorithms to continuously
analyze that data, and provide meaningful insights to patients and doctors.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io builds software that helps job seekers find meaningful work at
technology companies. Since launching in April 2014, we’ve connected thousands
of candidates with hundreds of growing organizations in New York and San
Francisco.

We’re hiring a full-stack engineer to push forward with our mission to support
job seekers by providing tools and information to help them make informed
decisions about where to work.

In this full-stack role, you'll move between frontend, backend, and DevOps on
our Python and JavaScript-based stack to improve and expand our hiring
platform. Here’s a look at the type of work that you'll be doing with us:

* Building tools for job seekers to have more agency and transparency in their job search.

* Building tools for companies to connect with the right candidates each week and support positive interactions with candidates.

* Helping to define product development and engineering practices at an early-stage startup.

* Making a large impact on the direction of our product as part of a small and agile team.

* Making use of agile and collaborative engineering methodologies and practices (Scrum, XP, continuous integration, test-driven development) to quickly deliver fully-fleshed features to our users without compromising code quality.

* Writing clean frontend code that enables a seamless and fast experience for our users.

* Designing and shipping services that support our internal and external products.

We’re looking for someone who’s comfortable working with tools like these:

* Frontend: JavaScript (ES6+ with Babel), TypeScript, React, Redux, CSS-in-JS, Webpack, Node, Express

* Backend: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery

* Data: PostgreSQL, Redis

* Infrastructure: Docker, AWS, Jenkins

Knowing all of these specific tools and technologies isn’t a hard requirement,
so please still reach out if you’re not 100% up-to-speed with everything
listed here.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you're interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | C++ Developer | Paris and Remote

We are the makers of a high-performance distributed timeseries database and we
have very exciting use cases in financial markets and transportation.

We are looking for a C++ developer to join the core R&D team. You will
contribute to the development in the product.

Technical environment: C++ 17, Git, Teamcity

email: jobs@quasardb.net More information here:
[https://quasardb.net/careers/](https://quasardb.net/careers/)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin and Tokyo | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/) We are
building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): For people with affinity for both Go and infrastructure.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - Technical Product Manager (f/m): For tech-focused product managers with interest in InsurTech.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented devs who can write PHP. Ideally with a bit of
Symfony or Laravel experience. We're also looking for experts in big data.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

We founded CoinTracker because we believe that there is too much friction with
the existing financial system. It's slow. It's fragmented. It's expensive.
Money remains largely the same as it has for decades despite massive changes
and new capabilities from the internet.

Today CoinTracker lets cryptocurrency holders connect their wallets and
exchanges and see their portfolio, wallets, and transactions in one place.
Users can also calculate their cryptocurrency taxes with the click of a
button. We are building the best consumer experience for interacting with
cryptocurrency.

Some notes about our progress to date:

* Solid Financials: profitable, $1M+ in annual revenue

* Explosive Traction: less than two years after launching, we track $1B+ in cryptocurrency

* Partners: we have partnered with Coinbase, TurboTax, and are becoming the authority for cryptocurrency taxes

* Top tier investors: Y Combinator, Initialized Capital, Alexis Ohanian (co-founder of Reddit), Juan Benet (CEO/Founder of Protocol Labs), Zach Perret (CEO/Co-Founder of Plaid), Ryan Shea (Co-Founder of Blockstack), Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail), Serena Williams

* Strong founding team: Jon previously co-founded TextNow ($50M / year in revenue, >100 employees) and was an engineer at Google. Chandan was the product manager on Project Loon at Google X

If this sounds interesting to you, come chat with us! We're hiring:

* Full-Stack Engineer ([https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software...](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software-engineer))

* Product Designer ([https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-designer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-designer))

Also learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

------
clarkevans
Prometheus Research | DevOps Team Lead | New Haven, CT | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://prometheusresearch.com/](https://prometheusresearch.com/)

We are searching for a development operations team leader to continue our
transition to the cloud. This is a remote position with eastern timezone
working hours, but we need a US Citizen or permanent resident.

Prometheus Research builds and maintains clinical patient registries for
health care associations and medical research institutions. Over the past
year, we've been updating our solution delivery systems to use Kubernetes,
Ansible, Terraform and GCP. Our application platform is containerized and uses
PostgreSQL, Python, Nginx, and other tools. Working knowledge about OWASP,
OAuth, Linux, VPNs, Firewalls, Logging, Monitoring, and other traditional
system administration technologies and skills are essential to this role. We
are also in a heavily regulated industry; specific domain knowledge includes:
HIPAA, HITECH, FedOnRamp, and others.

This team lead position is a full-time, fully remote position (little travel)
with fully remote team members. Thus, it's important to have excellent written
communication and know how to use Markdown, diagramming tools, give
presentations, and make training videos. We expect about 1d/week of
administrative duties, including managing (via O3s) a team of 2-3 system
administrators and developers. Your peers will be leading engineering and
solution development teams.

Prometheus doesn't have a single SaaS, instead, it has custom solutions for
each of our clients. Hence, this position has a different flavor from other
roles. We are seeking to transition from a centralized release team to one
where each customer solution development team is responsible for their own
releases. Our ideal candidate will see themselves as a tool builder, educator,
and engineer that is building repeatable processes that client services teams
could use.

If this sounds like something you're interested in, please drop me an email,
devops-20190903-group@prometheusresearch.com, thanks!

P.S. We are also looking for a senior software engineer. For this, you could
see the posting at [https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Prometheus-
Research/](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Prometheus-Research/)

------
cgreeno
| Cuvva | FE/BE/Mobile/Data/Platform Engineers | London UK | Onsite, Full-time
| [https://www.cuvva.com/careers](https://www.cuvva.com/careers)

Cuvva is a startup building insurance in a new way. We use Go and Node with
React, iOS(Swift) and Android(Kotlin).

We love hiring smart fun people.

Apply here: [https://www.cuvva.com/careers](https://www.cuvva.com/careers)

------
Jpoliachik
Apiture | Wilmington, NC | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://apiture.com](https://apiture.com) Apiture is redefining digital
banking with Open APIs built on modern platforms. Profitable and growing with
over 500 current customers.

Looking for:

* Sr Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* Mobile Engineer (React Native)

* Cloud Network Engineer

Technologies: Typescript, Node, AWS, React Native, Angular

[https://apiture.com/careers/](https://apiture.com/careers/)

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, Dev Ops,
Infrastructure | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please apply using our careers page:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering).
And if you know someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any
referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{DevOps Engineer}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
jimberlage
Guaranteed Rate | Mortgage Lender | Software Engineer - Clojure/Clojurescript
| Onsite in Chicago, IL | Full Time

We are a mostly Clojure shop making apps to speed up the process of getting
approved for a mortgage. We use Clojure on the front-end, back-end, and even
mobile. If you'd like to work with Lisp full-time, come work for us!

Email james.berlage@rate.com with a little bit about your background (and a
resume if you have it ready) if you're interested.

------
golovast
Factual | systems/devops/sre engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Factual is a location data company. A startup, but we have been around for ~10
years. Some of the tech we use: AWS, colo, hadoop ecosystem, kubernetes and
much more. Looking to expand and grow our systems engineering discipline.

[https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1](https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1)

If you have any questions, email me directly: arthurf [at] factual.com

------
isabel32
keylight | Berlin | Onsite, Full-Time | Senior Frontend Engineer, Fullstack
Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior Solution Architect

About keylight:

We are specialized on developing custom web solutions. Our team of almost
thirty people is used to work in a very open and friendly environment without
much hierarchy. Although our founders and most of our team members have a
rather technical background, our colleagues also provide us with skills such
as marketing, design or PR. We are quite international, so you should be able
to express yourself in English. ... but most of all: We love making digital
ventures work!

We're hiring for:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer \- Senior Frontend Engineer \- Senior Software
Engineer \- Senior Solution Architect

What you can expect from us. You will ...

• be part of an amazing team in the heart of Berlin • work on many exciting
projects • face new challenges and new technologies • receive a competitive
salary • be able to have flexible working hours • have fresh fruits and snacks
every day • have a lot of fun with great colleagues

We are looking forward to receiving your job application!

Please apply vía jobs@keylight.de or

[https://angel.co/company/keylight-1/jobs](https://angel.co/company/keylight-1/jobs)

------
richardkolasa
Carfax | Senior iOS Mobile Developer | DC Metro Area | Fulltime | Onsite

As an iOS Mobile Developer you'll be a part of our Consumer Product Services
team.

We have an entire floor dedicated to development - we're driven by data and
are a technology company first.

Reach out directly: richardkolasa@carfax.com

Full job description:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/carfax/job/oXXaafwY](https://jobs.jobvite.com/carfax/job/oXXaafwY)

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
corrux is a young startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in
the civil construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure
prediction for heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers.

We connect custom hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-
time, displaying it alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site
manager a fleet-wide OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently looking for a Devops engineer to join our team:
[https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-
engineer)

You can read about what to expect in our hiring process here:
[https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-
cha...](https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-challenge-
aad61a437ad1)

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Multiple Engineering Roles | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE,
VISA, Fulltime

At Zemanta we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in the
world.

We solve hard challenges: our Real-Time Bidding system currently processes
almost half a million requests/second with latency under 100 ms.

Tech we use: golang, python, kotlin, postgres, aerospike, AWS, kafka,
javascript, typescript, angular, hadoop etc.

Looking for:

\- Backend Engineer (multiple positions)

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Senior data scientist

Apply at zemanta.workable.com

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]

See all positions here:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers](http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done.

We work on hard problems of scale and performance, while making sure our users
can be as successful as possible through using our platform. Our stack is
mainly Python and Javascript (ES6). We leverage React, Flask, Celery,
Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, and other technologies to help us
get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

Important: Emails from recruiters and spam factories will be ignored.

------
rjdavis3
ChannelApe | Scranton, PA or REMOTE

We are looking for experienced Java developers with great organization skills.
Our company is huge on automated testing so any experience there is a plus. If
anyone is interested please apply here:
[https://www.channelape.com/jobs/application-developer-
java/](https://www.channelape.com/jobs/application-developer-java/)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE | Logistics / Supply Chain

Our Frontend: Angular 6, NgRx, Material, Karma/Jasmine, AWS S3/CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
bmcmahen
Frame.io | Front-end Developer | NYC or (possibly) REMOTE.

Frame.io helps solve video collaboration and we are looking for front-end
developers to help build out our web app. Come join if you care about crafting
beautiful experiences on the web, and want to work with great tech like React
and Styled-Components.

Details here: [https://grnh.se/1d28396f2](https://grnh.se/1d28396f2)

------
mooreds
Transposit | SF | Full-time | Onsite

Transposit allows you to access APIs via SQL. This allows you to quickly build
integrations between various APIs, lowering the cost of building applications.
It fits right between Zapier and Heroku.

We're hiring for engineering and marketing positions. More details here:
[https://www.transposit.com/jobs/](https://www.transposit.com/jobs/)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. Check:
[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-
engineer](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-engineer) for more

Tech stack: AWS (EC2, VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS), Linux, LXC, Docker, Linux
(Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, Kubernetes, FPM, GoLang, PHP, Laravel,

[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-
engineer/c/new](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/system-engineer/c/new) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
edwinkwan
Tyro | Hiring Cloud Security Engineers and a Cloud Security Architect |
Sydney, Full-time | Onsite

Tyro is an Australian business bank. From our fast and reliable card payment
solutions to streamlined business loans and banking products, we're helping
thousands of Australian businesses to grow and thrive.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tyro/](https://jobs.lever.co/tyro/)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 2,400 practices that send over
47,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Able to come to London, UK on the evening of Wednesday September 25th? Come
join us at our "Building software that works in healthcare" event:
[https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/building-software-that-
works-...](https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/building-software-that-works-..).

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
mikeywaites
Vizibl | Front end | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.vizibl.co/careers](https://www.vizibl.co/careers)

Vizibl is seeking a front-end developer to join our remote team to help change
the way companies work together. If you're looking to work as part of a team
that loves autonomy, openess, flexability and collaboration then please read
more.

------
chuhnk
Micro | London, UK | Onsite | [https://micro.mu](https://micro.mu)

Micro is a seed funded company in London building the future of microservices
development.

I spent the past 4 years bootstrapping the most popular Go microservices
framework and now we're levelling up to build a platform for developers to
massively reduce the complexity of cloud native systems.

To learn more email hello@micro.mu

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Software and
Principal Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

SENIOR/SOFTWARE ENGINEER - DATA & ANALYTICS
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10472/Senior-Software-
En...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10472/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Data-Analytics) [https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10010/Software-
Engineer-...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10010/Software-Engineer-
Data-Analytics)

\- Our Enterprise Data team needs a senior software engineer or software
engineer to come into a role that’s a hybrid of Software Developement, Data
Management and DevOps.

\- The team is small, so your primary role would be solving complex problems
and providing solutions for our internal analytical platform, all within an
agile development environment.

PRINCIPAL ENGINEERS

\- Scalability (Talk Product):
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-
Engineer-S...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-Engineer-
Scalability-Talk-Product)

\- Data Pipelines (Explore product):
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-
Engineer...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-Engineer-
Data-Pipelines-Explore)

\- You break new ground, set long term priorities and coordinate problem
solving across multiple teams, with company-wide impact. You level up senior
technical staff and provide thought leadership across engineering. You focus
on software architecture more than on product delivery.

WHY ZENDESK?

\- We're a SaaS B2B company, we serve more than 145,000 paid customer
accounts, we operate worldwide and we have all the stuff you’d expect from a
tech company - competitive pay, stock, benefits, beautiful office, snacks, and
more. We also have a culture deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a
proper work-life balance.

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
jmillerpercona
Percona | Calling All OSDBA's | Remote, WFH Anywhere

Percona is a leading provider of unbiased open source database solutions that
allow organizations to easily, securely and affordably maintain business
agility, minimize risks, and stay competitive. Our remote wfh global friendly
+ smart team is growing! Check out our openings here and apply for the one
that is right for you: careers.percona.com

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions:

\- UX Designer

\- Software Engineer

\- Marketing Lead

\- Inside Sales Representative/Account Executive

Familiarity with the follow tech or similar a plus:

\- NoSQL persistence stores

\- Managed scaling services

\- Container orchestration

\- Streaming Pipelines

\- CI/CD Pipelines

\- Browsers/Extensions

\- React

Our stack is built with Java 11, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in Engineering, Product, and
Design.

[http://hioscar.com/careers](http://hioscar.com/careers)

NEW YORK CITY (HQ)

\- Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1) \- Engineering Manager:
Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) \- Group
Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521) \- Product Designer,
Onboarding Perks & Wellness:
[https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1](https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1) \- Product Manager,
User Experience: [https://grnh.se/680a818e1](https://grnh.se/680a818e1) \-
Senior Fullstack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151) \- Senior Product
Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91) \- Senior Product
Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881](https://grnh.se/22b59c881) \- Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)
\- Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY - Soon to be Playa Vista) \- Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) \- Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)
\- Senior Software Engineer: Web:
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
kgwxd
Precision Software Consulting | Software Developers | FULL-TIME | REMOTE

Precision Software Consulting is a new company (we don't even have a website
yet) with several large projects. We're looking for full-stack developers. MS
back-end, .NET, C#, SQL, etc. Web front-end will be whatever feels right once
a team is built. Mobile dev experience is a plus, but not required.

Email jobs@precisionswc.com

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Distributed Systems | Full Time | London, UK | www.ably.io

We're growing quickly and want nice smart people to join our deeply technical
engineering and devrel teams.

INFRASTRUCTURE

\- Head of Infrastructure

\- SRE

ENGINEERING

\- VP Engineering

\- Distributed Systems Engineers

WEB ENGINEERING

\- Head of Web Dev & Ruby Engineers

\- Front-End Developers

DEV RELATIONS

\- Head of Developer Experience & DevRel advocates

\- Technical Writer

Find our more on our careers page at
[https://www.ably.io/careers](https://www.ably.io/careers)

------
manualsoft
AutoSoft | www.autosoftdms.com | REMOTE | full-time

Looking to hire an experienced Azure DevOps. Nation wide and remote friendly.
We are essentially looking for DevOps Warrior.

apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/autosoftdms/1a56f07f-f01a-41d6-bf77-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/autosoftdms/1a56f07f-f01a-41d6-bf77-8979573102bf)

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo | Hiring software engineers, senior software engineer | Paris, Full-
time | Onsite

We are looking for a senior software engineer in the backend team.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999693762723-cdi-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999693762723-cdi-
ingenieur-e-developpement-back-end-senior)

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ba15b909-46b0-4ae7-a0f2-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ba15b909-46b0-4ae7-a0f2-2e1e42e3690b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1bfdec27-e244-4e8d-b280-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1bfdec27-e244-4e8d-b280-7cc974f324ed?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ad6e7e11-30d8-4982-871c-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ad6e7e11-30d8-4982-871c-92fec06333c9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-518f89fd5c41?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Analytics Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/017782a1-5fc3-4c14-bc69-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/017782a1-5fc3-4c14-bc69-ab18b97e0936?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Director of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4c9cc8c2f71e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
CourseHeroEd
Staff & Senior AI/Machine-learning Engineers (NLP) at Course Hero, Redwood
City, CA. Onsite, visa. B2C SaaS, Crowdsourcing content aggregator. Profitable
edtech startup.
[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/#positions](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/#positions)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Software Engineering | REMOTE (core hours ~UTC -6, any latitude) |
Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, kubernetes, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput
networking systems in Go. If you enjoy writing code that is parsimonious,
correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy coding with us. If you enjoy shipping
a product that is appreciated by a growing population of happy, paying
customers every day -- you may enjoy shipping with us :)

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
mollyatpax
PAX | San Francisco, CA or Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.pax.com](https://www.pax.com)

PAX is a leading consumer technology company that designs and manufactures
premium vaporizers for safe and responsible consumption of legal cannabis. PAX
devices are compatible with the PAX Mobile App that allows consumers to bring
control, predictability, and simplicity to their cannabis rituals.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

Recruiting Contact: molly@pax.com

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71](https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71)

* Senior Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Full Stack Software Engineer (TOR): [https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1696011&gh_src=8d25...](https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1696011&gh_src=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Data Engineer (SF): [https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1786704&gh_src=8d25...](https://www.pax.com/pages/careers?gh_jid=1786704&gh_src=8d25e6c71)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c71)

Tech Stack: Cloud Foundry on AWS for hosting all servers, Akamai CDN, Java
8/Kotlin used on all backend services and APIs, RDS (AWS MySQL) used for
account data storage, AWS S3 used for raw storage, RedShift used for
analytics, React.js used for web based front end clients (including
dashboards), Swift for iOS, Kotlin for Android, Python for Data Science

------
dynjo
Oozou | [https://oozou.com](https://oozou.com) | Node, React, Rails, Design,
DevOps, PM - many roles at [https://jobs.oozou.com](https://jobs.oozou.com) |
BANGKOK / THAILAND | Full-time | ONSITE | Visa | Work Permit | Relocation

------
gauravdagde
upGrad Education Private Limited -
[https://www.upgrad.com](https://www.upgrad.com)

Mobile Lead (Android and iOS) - Mumbai/Bangalore

Responsibilities: • Lead the Design and Development of Android or iOS
applications.

• Design major software components, systems, and features and implement full
stack app foundation features and core app features.

• Test, deploy, maintain and improve mobile application software. Manage
individual projects priorities, deadlines and deliverables with your technical
expertise.

• Mentor and train other team members on design techniques, and coding
standards. Help build a team and cultivate innovation.

• Collaborate with QA on continuous integration and delivery (CI/CD) as well
as other automated and manual testing.

• Monitor the performance of the live apps and continuously improve on a code
and experience level.

• Write engineering specifications for new features and planned improvements,
and refactor identified parts of our code base with the team.

• Drive architecture and code level optimization discussions.Qualifications

• Have 4 or more years of experience in developing mobile applications.

• Deep understanding of mobile (Android & iOS) ecosystem, design patterns and
architectural patterns

• Experience with Android and iOS frameworks such as performance, threading,
etc.

• Experience with offline storage, threading, and performance tuning

• Understanding of Google’s material design principles and iOS human interface
guidelines

• Knowledge on reactive programming patterns (RxJava, RxSwift) is beneficial

Share your profile/cv/resume at gaurav.dagde@upgrad.com

Please indicate in your application you have seen my message on hackernews.

------
jhermanns
gridX | Full-time | ONSITE | Aachen, Germany

gridX drives the change in the energy system towards a decentralized,
decarbonized and digitized energy future by helping companies digitize energy
infrastructure. We offer a fully integrated and manufacturer-independent white
label solution which enables the connectivity and communication between
millions of distributed energy resources on one platform – the gridX platform.
Our product can intelligently integrate, monitor and control decentral assets
and visualize energy flows. At the same time, we place great value on
transparency and easy usability.

We are hiring in various roles:

* Backend Developer

* DevOps Engineer

* Frontend Developer

* Go/Linux Systems Engineer

* IoT Infrastructure Engineer

Check out the job openings and apply at: [https://gridx.ai/about-
us/#jobs](https://gridx.ai/about-us/#jobs)

If you have any questions feel free to drop me an email at j.hermanns (at)
gridx.ai

------
katevaughn
Portland Trail Blazers | Portland, OR | Full-time | On-site

Our business analytics team is looking to hire a full-time Data Integration
Developer to design, develop, test, implement, and maintain business critical
data integrations. Feel free to apply online: [https://careers-
rosequarter.icims.com/jobs/1055/data-integra...](https://careers-
rosequarter.icims.com/jobs/1055/data-integration-developer/job)

Essential Functions:

    
    
        * Developing ETL packages and stored procedures that load data into the data warehouse.
        * Monitoring and performing regular auditing of all datasets to ensure data integrity.
        * Building clean and intuitive Tableau dashboards for key business partners.
        * Working closely with the CRM administrator to develop key data integrations.
        * Collaborating with the Digital team on various marketing automation tasks.
        * Building processes to automate business tasks and improve organizational efficiency.
        * Identifying new datasets that would enhance revenues and drive growth.
    
    

Qualifications:

    
    
        * 3+ years of experience with Microsoft SQL Server.
        * 2+ years of ETL development experience required.
        * 2+ years of data visualization development experience with Tableau or SSRS.
        * Proficiency with T-SQL.
        * Experience developing ETL that utilizes RESTful APIs.
        * Proficient developing SSIS packages
        * Experience building data visualizations with Tableau or SSRS.
        * Familiarity with Azure Data Factory and Azure Machine Learning, preferred.
        * Experience with Microsoft PowerApps, preferred
        * Excellent interpersonal, communication, and organization skills

------
meltemz
causaLens |Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology. This is a full-time placement with significant
opportunities for personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are: -Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred) -Very
advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or
similar fields -Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into
code (Python preferred)

------
thelabishiring
thelab | NYC | Title Senior Back-End Developer | Full time Onsite

We are a creative agency of makers with deep expertise in solving creative,
production and technology challenges. Our focus is on making better work, to
help brands work better.

We are growing our developer team and looking for a senior backend developer
who will architect large scale applications with Django API's, Server side
rendering with Angular/Node, Kubernetes, and AWS. Work on open source tooling
that we build and maintain.

Experience leading projects or teams is a plus, as well as a desire to mentor
and lead.

Great pay, benefits, work-life balance and a super fun, creative team!

Get in touch at work@thelabnyc.com or @ [https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-
backend-developer](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-backend-developer)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, San Jose, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Our open positions:

* Manager, Engineering (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Manager, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full-Stack (London): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564516?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564516?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (London): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564444?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564444?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Applied Machine Learning (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1398271?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1398271?gh_src=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're delivering an
integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's first
artificial intelligence for the smart home.

Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
witwiwaldo
CACI | Back-End Java Developer - Clearable | Denver, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/JobId/2052293/Back-End-
Java...](https://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/JobId/2052293/Back-End-Java-
Developer-Clearable-\(Up-to-25-Profit-Sharing-Benefit!\))

CACI | Back-End Java Developer - Clearable | Denver, CO | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/JobId/2140700/Back-End-
Java...](https://careers.caci.com/ShowJob/JobId/2140700/Back-End-Java-
Developer-Clearable-\(Up-to-25-Profit-Sharing-Benefit!\))

BITS, a CACI Company, offers very rewarding and unique benefits, which equates
to 50% of compensation on TOP of your base salary! The first part is a tax-
qualified profit-sharing retirement plan, to which BITS annually contributes
up to 25% of your base salary (not in excess of applicable IRS limits) to your
retirement account. The second component consists of BITS' Individual Benefit
Account (IBA), which is used for premiums, medical reimbursements, dependent
care, education and Paid Time Off (PTO) policy. Both components of the BITS
benefit package are paid for by BITS, in addition to your base salary and
potential performance bonuses. We believe in a healthy home/work balance and
both of our locations offer a wide variety of activities to balance with your
work life. Learn more at [http://www.caci.com/bit-
systems/](http://www.caci.com/bit-systems/)

We are seeking passionate developers. You’ll get to work on a team conducting
research and development granting you with the freedom to explore new
technologies and capabilities to truly push the limits of some of the most
cutting edge software within the company. This will provide you with an
unparalleled opportunity to grow and advance.

The back-end capabilities currently include: Docker/Kubernetes, Natural
Language Processing, Real Time Streaming and Alerting using Apache Storm,
High-Throughput Data Ingest into RDBMS and NoSQL data stores, Batch Analytics
with MapReduce/Spark, and Entity-relationship modeling via a graph database
and Lucene all available within Amazon Web Services.

This list is just a starting point though and you’ll have the freedom to
introduce new technologies and capabilities in order to the push the
boundaries of what we can do! You can expect to work with highly motivated
teammates that will support and push you, and will expect reciprocal action on
your part.

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco/Denver/Austin | Android Engineer | ONSITE or
REMOTE (US) Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. Our
small mobile team (3) works on native iOS and Android apps that impact daily
life for teachers and parents. A passion for product and empathy for the user
are key. All new feature development is done in Kotlin, with architecture
components (Room, LiveData, ViewModel, Lifecycle). A few more libraries that
we love working with: Rx, Dagger, Retrofit, ConstraintLayout.

[https://mybrightwheel.com](https://mybrightwheel.com)

If interested, contact me directly: guillaume at mybrightwheel.com

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Denver,
Colorado | Full-Time | ONSITE | 125k – 165k

We're an early-stage company. All of us here at ChatLingual share the "big
picture" view and make intentional, well-considered decisions based thereon.
When we make a decision to do something, we acknowledge and document the
ramifications of that decision, including the things we're _not_ doing. We
design systems and write code that we'll be proud of, and when that's not the
case, we acknowledge it, document the details, and prioritize fixes
appropriately.

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for two experienced, broadly-
skilled engineers to join our team as we grow: we are currently hiring for one
senior position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS using Terraform.

More details can be found on AngelList[0] or by emailing us at
42+hn@chatlingual.com. You can also chat with me (hiring manager) on Freenode
in #lisp or via PM (typically with _work appended to my name).

Investors include: Foundry Group, Royal Street VC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[1], Former CFO at Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[2],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[3], Former CIO of Xerox Customer
Care; Lucas Dickey[4], Head of Product at Stealth Co (an a16z portfolio
company)

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here or on Freenode — I'll
be around.

[0] AngelList:
[https://angel.co/company/chatlingual/jobs](https://angel.co/company/chatlingual/jobs)

[1] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[2] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[3] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[4] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
baflatfair
flatfair | London, UK | software/product engineers | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://flatfair.co.uk](https://flatfair.co.uk)

we're building products to improve life of renters and landlords. Last year we
started with deposit free renting. Recently we've raised $11m series A with
Index Ventures and are hiring across all roles in the product team.

python, django, node, aws, postgres, serverless, vue.js, terraform ...

[https://flatfair.co.uk/careers/](https://flatfair.co.uk/careers/)

bartosz@flatfair.co.uk

careers@flatfair.co.uk

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$85K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid ($85-$100K) and senior ($100-125K) level positions.
Please see our website for a very detailed job description written by a
developer for developers. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description
here, we want you to know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
modumio
modum.io AG | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE | Software Engineer | Fulltime |
[https://modum.io/jobs/software-engineer-100](https://modum.io/jobs/software-
engineer-100)

We are looking for a Software Engineer to grow our team. You will be working
with the latest technologies in a fast and exciting startup environment,
building condition monitoring solutions for our customers in the
pharmaceutical sector. You will not only make sure current solutions run
smoothly, but also that our roadmap products become reality. While you will be
mainly working in a team consisting of six developers, a product owner and a
test engineer, you will also collaborate with the embedded solutions
development team, our sales and operations teams as well as our data
scientists. You are going to be part of the MODsense development team.
MODsense is our temperature monitoring solution consisting of multiple highly
connected components such as: a temperature logger with Bluetooth and NFC
connectivity, mobile applications for Android and IOS, a web application,
smart contracts, gateways, and more!

You will mainly be responsible for one of the following components:

\- Desktop Application with NFC (Electron) - Mobile Application (React Native
with Bluetooth Low Energy) - Frontend Applications (VueJS) - Backend (Go)

Modum is an innovative startup, combining new technologies such as Blockchain,
IoT and AI to provide new solutions for our customers. Our current solutions
are targeted at customers in the pharmaceutical sector - helping them to
improve their supply chain efficiency, gain better insights and automate their
processes. We leverage trusted data from our next generation digital
monitoring solution to solve real-world challenges. Modum not only
collaborates with global technology partners such as SAP and AWS, but also
joins up with business partners such as Swiss Post to ensure that their
solutions are fit-for-purpose. We are looking for team players and passionate
personalities who bring innovative ideas and enthusiasm to everything they do.
If this sounds like you, we would love to meet you!

To find out more about this position visit
[https://modum.io/company/careers](https://modum.io/company/careers) or
directly apply at careers@modum.io

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Reach out with a
GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
danijustgreen
Lockheed Martin (Rotary Mission Systems,RMS) Immediate interviews Candidates
with ACTIVE security clearances danielle.greenfeld@lmco.com

------
susan-truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco or DISTRIBUTED|
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Product Managers and Web Engineers with Javascript
w/React, Go experience

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sse-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sse-
hn)

Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn)

Sr. Product Manager -> [http://bit.ly/truss-spm-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-spm-
hn)

------
mrsuprawsm
Mendix | Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite | Medior: €45k -€60k,
Senior €55k - €70k | Visa sponsorship possible |
[https://www.mendix.com/](https://www.mendix.com/)

Mendix is a low-code, model driven development platform. Our aim is to close
the loop between business and IT, by making it easy for anyone to quickly
create applications delivering value for their company. Since 2018 we’re a
part of Siemens.

We are hiring for many roles, but especially have a couple of vacancies in our
Cloud unit. We run our own cloud on top of CloudFoundry and AWS, hosting
thousands of customer applications globally, powering anything from insurance
quotes to the backend of the Dutch postal & parcel delivery service (PostNL).
Our Mendix Cloud platform runs on a combination of AWS, CloudFoundry and
Kubernetes, we're mostly a Python, Java and Golang shop. Other RnD teams use a
wide variety of languages (Java, Scala, Typescript to name a few).

* Medior/Senior Python Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/d593802e-2157-4a96-a2af-96b8485...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/d593802e-2157-4a96-a2af-96b848546f54)

* Site Reliability Engineer Cloud: [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/ed5df455-254d-4190-80fc-1999821...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/ed5df455-254d-4190-80fc-199982197078)

* Senior Software Engineer Cloud: [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/f696e2f5-d953-4659-b515-97c55e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/f696e2f5-d953-4659-b515-97c55e6df1b8)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/1b37acf5-5871-4137-bced-b9bb595...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/1b37acf5-5871-4137-bced-b9bb595793d0)

* Cloud Operations Engineer (lower salary ranges apply): [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/4c4c21ce-dd7f-43d7-9d39-3a33ec2...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/4c4c21ce-dd7f-43d7-9d39-3a33ec2c3f1f)

We also have a range of jobs in the wider RnD organization, but I am not
involved in these roles directly:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/?location=Rotterdam&team=R%26D](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/?location=Rotterdam&team=R%26D)

Please mention in the "additional information" field that you found the
vacancy via HN!

Feel free to email (in profile) for more information.

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand & Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam | Fulltime | ONSITE |
Visa/Work Permit + Relocation assistance |
[https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Senior UX/UI Designer (BKK Based): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-1)

Technical Product Owner (BKK Based): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-
product-owner-4](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-4)

Web Developer - Mid to Senior Level (BKK based):
[https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-
level](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-level)

Senior Android Developer - Mid to Senior Level (BKK Based):
[https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-senior-
leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-senior-level)

Senior iOS Developer - Mid to Senior Level (BKK Based):
[https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-level)

Senior Web Developer (HCMC Based): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-
developer-5](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-developer-5)

Senior Android Developer (HCMC Based): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-
android-developer-4](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-developer-4)

Senior iOS Developer (HCMC Based): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-
developer-5](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-developer-5)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
trevett
bizybee | Remote or Bay Area | Marketing / Growth |
[https://bizybee.app](https://bizybee.app)

bizybee makes it easy to text local businesses.

We are early-stage and interested in working with someone to help define and
execute our growth strategy.

~~~
harishnavnit
How to apply?

------
yntema
Branch | Redwood City, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://branch.io](https://branch.io)

At Branch, we’re transforming how brands and users interact across digital
platforms. Our mobile marketing and deep linking solutions are trusted to
deliver flawless experiences that increase return on investment, decrease
wasted spend, and eliminate siloed attribution. By integrating Branch
technology into core marketing channels including apps, web, email, social
media, search, and paid ads, leading brands are driving higher-value
conversions than ever before.

Headquartered in Redwood City, CA and with offices around the globe, Branch
has raised more than $200M from investors such as NEA, Founders Fund and
Playground Ventures. We power mobile links, attribution, and measurement for
more than 3 billion monthly users and over 50,000 apps, including Airbnb,
Ticketmaster, Reddit, Buzzfeed, Twitch, OfferUp, Poshmark, and many more.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/branch](https://www.keyvalues.com/branch)

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer - Full Stack (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464)

* Software Engineer - Full Stack (Seattle): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1785769](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1785769)

* Software Engineer - Big Data Platform (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1502985](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1502985)

* Software Engineer - Big Data Platform (Seattle): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1701515](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1701515)

* Software Engineer- Android (Redwood City): [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694223](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694223)

* Software Engineer- Android (Seattle):[https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694236](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1694236)

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node, Java, Postgres, Kafka, Druid, Spark,
Kubernetes, AWS

~~~
usp123
Awesome work culture here where your work will really be commended and valued.
Great food in the Redwood City office with a beautiful view.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

Take a glimpse at the industry's largest biological images dataset which we
released June 28th to be used as part of the NeurIPS 2019 competition track.
Generated entirely in-house at Recursion, for the development of new ML
algorithms for drug discovery.

[https://www.rxrx.ai/](https://www.rxrx.ai/)

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for: * Data Scientists: Looking for experienced Data Scientists
both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Image Analysis and
Quality teams. You’ll work with our data, biology , high throughput screening
(HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-
dimensional data.

* Data Engineer: Looking for a strong Software Engineer who thinks critically and uses data to measure results. Great opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful purpose and a massive human impact.

* ML Researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* ML Engineer: Looking for experienced Machine Learning Engineer who values experimentation and the rigorous use of the scientific method, high collaboration across multiple functions, and intense curiosity driving them to keep our systems cutting edge.

Additional roles we are hiring for: * Biologist, Computational Chemists,
Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery experts.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week
paid company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite
rock climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive

~~~
data_dave
For anyone applying to the ML Engineer role.

I applied and interviewed for the ML Engineer position at Recursion a few
months ago. The recruiter was very responsive and professional. Interacting
with the recruiter was the only positive experience throughout the interview
process. I interviewed with the Vice President of Engineering and Data
Science. One was somewhat interested in my background/projects, the other
became frustrated as the interview progressed and ended the call after about
15 minutes. It was most likely because my familiarity with TensorFlow Extended
(TFX) was basic. I was very disappointed because I really wanted to work at
Recursion. I spent an enormous amount of time studying for this interview. In
the end, it took me a few days to fully learn TFX, but Recursion is still
looking for a ML Engineer two months later.

Some advice for anyone applying to the ML Engineer position. The position
title is misleading. Recursion is looking for a _Senior_ ML Engineer. I met
all the listed requirements and have three years of experience working with
ML. That was not enough. Also, make sure to mention TensorFlow Extended (TFX).
I'm pretty sure if you spend a day or two studying TFX, you're considered a
_Senior_ and can land the ML Engineer job.

Best of luck.

------
nmolo
Spire Global [https://spire.com](https://spire.com) | Multiple Positions |
Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco, Boulder, Washington DC, Glasgow,
Luxembourg, Singapore |

Spire Global is a 160 person space data company that is changing the world
with space data and analytics. Founded in 2012, Spire designs and operates one
of the largest satellite constellations in the world (we just celebrated the
launch of our 100th satellite), which it uses to gather maritime, aviation,
and weather data. The company owns the entire stack from custom hardware to
customer APIs.

tl;dr space

We're hiring in many areas:

\- Spacecraft Software

\- RF/Antenna Design

\- Guidance, Navigation and Control

\- Constellation Automation and Modeling

\- Numerical Weather Prediction

\- GNSS

\- Legal

\- Product Marketing

See the full list at
[https://spire.com/en/spire/careers#jobslist](https://spire.com/en/spire/careers#jobslist)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We are hiring software engineers across the board. Open positions we focus on
right now:

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. The work includes building data pipelines, data engineering, and a touch of machine learning.

* The Search team is constantly striving to improve Search at Scribd in various dimensions - Quality, Relevance, Speed, Costs, Real-time indexing, Uptime, etc. We are looking for software engineers with experience working with Search systems. Experience with Elastic Search is a strong plus. (More details at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd))

* The recommendations team is looking for a strong Technical Lead to help define the future of our recommendations system, providing technical guidance on algorithms and technology, mentoring engineers and collaborating with data scientists and product managers.

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to these roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
R2C_recruiting
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Front End, Program Analysis, Security
Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://r2c.dev/](https://r2c.dev/)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers every day to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open-source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@r2c.dev or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
Kerrick
Second Street | Engineering (Front-End, Back-End), DBA | Saint Louis,
Missouri, USA | Full Time

We have open positions for multiple roles at Second Street!

Second Street is an audience engagement software platform that is used by over
4,000 media companies and marketers. Some of our leading-edge products include
online contests, ballots, polls, quizzes, sweepstakes, email, audience
insights, and more. We are seeking tech-savvy professionals who are passionate
about our industry, learn quickly, and are motivated to succeed.

Moree about Second Street including culture, workplace awards, info about our
downtown STL office, and other open positions:
[https://www.secondstreet.com/careers](https://www.secondstreet.com/careers)

## Front-end Software Engineer

Are you looking to join a fast-paced team and help bring it to success? Are
you a well-rounded team player with front-end development experience that can
work with the team to find a great solution, write the logic to make it work,
and then make it beautiful with CSS? Do you want the ability to impact
meaningful change and develop a community where you work? Second Street could
be exactly what you've been looking for!

We use Ember.js (including Ember Data and Ember CLI) to build most of our
applications, backed by a RESTful JSON API. We also have a small React app. We
utilize the latest JavaScript features, including stable TC39 proposals
supported by Babel. We use Sass and PostCSS for our stylesheets, and organize
our CSS with BEM. We also have a few TypeScript projects, including some
Node.js services.

More about the position including qualifications, responsibilities, benefits,
and application instructions: [https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/front-end-
software-engi...](https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/front-end-software-
engineer)

## Back-end Software Engineer

You will be a member of our cross-functional product development team which is
made up of designers, testers, and software engineers. You'll enjoy a high
level of autonomy while also working very collaboratively in-person and
remotely using Slack, Trello, and GitHub. We work together to ship code every
day and are constantly looking for ways to improve. Software Engineers at
Second Street are fully involved in every part of the process, from planning,
to developing, to testing, to launch. We try to do things right: version
control, automated testing, code reviews, and occasional pair programming. As
a software engineer you'll help your teammates work through particularly
vexing issues and guide them as they build larger projects, all while keeping
an eye toward usability and user experience. A strong work ethic, good
communication skills, and advanced knowledge of current technology are vital
in this role. The ideal candidate will have a sense of ownership and passion
for creating state-of-the-art technology and the drive to stay abreast of new
industry tools. This position will work out of our downtown St. Louis,
Missouri office.

More about the position including qualifications, responsibilities, benefits,
and application instructions: [https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/back-end-
software-engin...](https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/back-end-software-
engineer)

## SQL Database Administrator

The SQL DBA will be responsible for configuring and maintaining performance of
critical SQL Server RDBMS systems, to ensure the availability and consistent
performance of Second Street’s dynamic engagement platform. This is a “hands-
on” position requiring solid technical skills, as well as excellent
interpersonal and communication skills. If you are seeking an opportunity to
build a career in a high-tech organization with an outgoing team that enjoys
what they do—this is your opportunity.

More about the position including qualifications, responsibilities, benefits,
and application instructions: [https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/sql-
database-administra...](https://www.secondstreet.com/careers/sql-database-
administrator)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai.](https://www.aquabyte.ai.)), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors, is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. By making fish farming cheaper
and more viable than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the
biggest causes of climate change and help prepare our planet for impending
population growth. Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and
machine learning we are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice
infestations, and generate optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product
operates at three levels: on-site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines
for data processing, and a user-facing web application. As a result, there are
hundreds of moving pieces and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all
levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Business Operations Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/24a05a2c-56a1-4fea-9388-fb14d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/24a05a2c-56a1-4fea-9388-fb14da9f6fdc)

• Customer Success Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c77d196a-a1f4-45fb-a32b-6d9c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c77d196a-a1f4-45fb-a32b-6d9c7f90fad3)

• People and Office Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/337caaca-d479-4e38-835f-ffb4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/337caaca-d479-4e38-835f-ffb4fa886a74)

• Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75516a01b)

• Machine Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013ae60189)

• Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231f2a81b0)

• Senior Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/cdf45de2-9d6f-4ef8-9634-ed305...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/cdf45de2-9d6f-4ef8-9634-ed305effe990)

• Senior Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Senior Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/f02b2d12-badc-41a8-9200-d88cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/f02b2d12-badc-41a8-9200-d88cf578bfa9)

• Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be..).

• Special Projects Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/65b4e52a-f1dc-4b51-b34a-8298b...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/65b4e52a-f1dc-4b51-b34a-8298b259d3a2)

• Field Research Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/80b8b5ce-7e51-4b6f-8e16-624d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/80b8b5ce-7e51-4b6f-8e16-624d284e9d96)

------
nicnovak
Magic | Full Remote Job | Full-time | Full-stack | Software Engineering

ABOUT THE COMPANY:

Magic ([http://getmagic.com](http://getmagic.com)) is a Y-Combinator and
Sequoia-backed software company that is building a hyper-intelligent,
ubiquitous assistant available over SMS, email, chat apps, and other digital
channels. Magic is a simple idea with endless potential - one phone number
that you can send a text message to 24/7 and get anything you want, whenever
you want it. Food, flowers, plane tickets, reservations, electronics, you name
it. We fulfill these requests magically for our users by being a common
interface to a growing network of national and international service
providers. Most of our users use us on a regular basis to make their lives
easier and to be more productive, but of course, we fulfill our share of crazy
requests: meeting celebrities, skywriting, 1,000 gallons of seawater,
helicopters, motorcycles...

But all of this is just the beginning. Magic is a command line interface to
the world; it is an API for everything. You can’t "sudo cancel my Comcast
subscription" but you can "magic cancel my Comcast subscription." It’s a
unified plaintext interface that sits as a layer of abstraction over the set
of all possible products, services, and actions. It’s the Star Trek computer.
It’s your companion and your friend.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of artificial intelligence and human expertise. We
are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and we are
relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really matters.

ABOUT THE POSITION:

Our primary technologies right now are Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, Ansible. Experience with these are very nice but not required. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We are currently hiring for experienced senior and mid-level engineering
positions. This is a full-stack, generalist role for which you will be given a
high degree of autonomy and will be expected to deploy impactful code to
production in your first week. We're less concerned with your resume and more
concerned with your ability to get real stuff done.

ABOUT WORKING REMOTE:

This position is full remote and you can live wherever you want, or travel
while you work with us. As our team is distributed across many time zones,
compatibility with both UTC-7/8 and UTC+8 is helpful and willingness to
participate in team meetings at non-standard times (such as early morning or
evening) for an est. 5-10 hours per week is ideal.

Come build the future of human-computer interaction with us.

Bonus points if you've got...

\- Experience working with Node.js, Meteor, modern web application frameworks
\- Experience with devops, the AWS suite, Docker, Ansible, Jenkins \-
Experience within early-stage startups, remote, or human operations companies

Apply here:
[https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hnr](https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hnr)

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant-hardware/)) as well as experience pentesters.

* We are looking for experienced MVSS hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/)) Cryptopals ([https://cryptopals.com/](https://cryptopals.com/))
Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
legothief
VP of Engineering | REMOTE (EUROPEAN TIME ZONES) | STARTUP | FULL-TIME

If you have a soft spot for bootstrapped, profitable companies with a
meaningful product, and you would like to develop a small, super-capable
technical team in a refreshing work environment, you might quite like this
extremely rare executive position at Drops.

WHOM WE'RE AFTER:

You’ll be responsible for the tech team’s effectiveness, well-being and
development, and that its working aligns well to the business’ and our users’
needs.

You’ll be making sure that the technical aspects of the projects are getting
done on schedule, that we’re making the right trade-offs.

You’ll be leading, mentoring, managing the people who are part of the tech
team.

You’ll be recruiting, onboarding top talent, sometimes. We’re a small team,
and we’re not expecting to grow the headcount a lot (but we do expect to grow
the impact each of us have!).

You’ll be working closely together with the leadership team, to lay down the
tracks for future product and infrastructural expansion.

You’ll be in charge of flourishing our engineering culture - organise
information sharing, hackathons, processes, developing new, helpful routines.

We value clear and honest communication and transparency, it’s the linchpin of
our culture and current success and independency.

You will be involved in both high and low level decision making and will be
available during European working hours (9AM - 6PM GMT).

We are looking for a missionary rather than a mercenary.

WHAT'D BE DIFFERENT HERE:

We’re a small team. We’re optimising for impact, not for headcount. You’ll be
carefully considering any tradeoff that would lead to increased complexity.

We’re using a single programming language - TypeScript. We have strict linter
rules. Every pull request needs to be approved before it lands in master. We
use the rebase workflow.

We’re using React to develop UI, on both mobile and the web.

We’re doing things in a functional way, concentrating state, minimising side
effects and making dependencies explicit.

We’re sharing 98%+ of the code between Android, iOS and Web.

We’re writing software with a web developer’s mindset.

We automate where it has positive ROI. Our biggest challenge is (and will
remain): managing the complexity of sharing a lot of code between different
apps.

We’re not building a hierarchy. We’re encouraging everyone to be autonomous.
You’ll _not_ be an arbitrator between business and engineering. You’ll be
helping both project owners and the tech team to work more closely together.

Your average day will be about helping with team members make technical
decision, adjusting processes as needed, doing research and automation,
actually developing software and also, recruiting.

REQUIREMENTS

Can see a problem from the product, business’ and the team’s perspective.

You have excellent technical and people skills. (yes, we know, it’s rare!)

You are more of a frontend than a backend engineer. (we’re frontend heavy)

You held senior software engineering management position such as CTO, Head of
Development, or VP of Engineering positions in the past and enjoyed it.

You have introspective tendencies, and you’re looking for a position where you
can grow fast.

You can represent the technology, infrastructure, and the engineering team at
the executive level.

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Frontend Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://parse.ly](https://parse.ly)

What's Parse.ly? A real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly is trusted by over 400 enterprises, used by over 4,000 high-traffic
websites, and has tens of thousands of active user seats for its core
analytics product.

We are an established, but quickly-growing, company with a 20+ person product
team and millions of dollars in revenue.

Our beautiful dashboards visualize data flowing from over 1 billion monthly
unique devices. You can see a recent example of a fun data visualization
product we made from this data at
[https://currents.parsely.com](https://currents.parsely.com). (Make sure you
are not using an ad-blocker when checking it out.)

The mission of our lean & fully distributed team is described here:

[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=hn_sep...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=hn_sep_2019)

We happily skip commutes by working out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's
a photograph of mine running two full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my
monitors:

[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

As a frontend engineer, you'll join the small sub-team that owns the core
experience of Parse.ly’s customer-facing SaaS dashboard. You'll have an
opportunity to ship new features to customers -- working in JavaScript/ES,
HTML5, CSS3, Python3, and some other great technologies.

For this role, you’ll need to be strong in JavaScript; have a keen sense of
good design; have experience with web/mobile frameworks; and enjoy D3.js.

For bonus points, you'd develop some comfort level implementing native iOS or
Android applications.

In short, we're looking for people who enjoy crafting beautiful user
experiences & products, and who also enjoy shipping to customers regularly.

You need to be technical enough to do real Python/Django programming for our
middle tier HTTP/JSON service; to do real D3.js visualizations by hand in
JavaScript; to navigate JS frameworks like AngularJS & ReactJS, including
10,000+ LOC codebases; to evaluate open source projects pragmatically; and to
develop some experience with native mobile development.

Join us to build the world's best content analytics dashboard. Apply at
work@parsely.com with a couple paras describing why you're interested, a link
to any portfolio/code you think is relevant, and/or your resume or LinkedIn
profile.

Make sure to mention HN and the "Frontend Engineer" role. Also, please list
your years of frontend engineering experience, current timezone/location, and
daily working hours (e.g. 10am-6pm ET). Note that though we can hire from most
locations, we will prioritize those near US_Eastern, US_Central, and
US_Mountain timezones, due to our current team working hours.

------
cialowicz
Glassdoor | Lead Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/288795/lead-software-
engineer...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/288795/lead-software-engineer-
brand-awareness-glassdoor)

The Role

Glassdoor's Brand Awareness team plays a central role in helping companies
reach new talent on Glassdoor and across the web. This small team is
responsible for building high-performing brand ad modules, improving targeting
& reach, and building reports on ad unit efficacy. The team uses technologies
like Java 8, Spring, React, and Presto in their day-to-day work. This team is
part of a rapidly growing B2B product and engineering organization at
Glassdoor.

As the team lead, you will spend about 70% of your time writing code, and
about 30% of your time leading and coordinating technical efforts. You'll work
closely with the team's Product Manager to help plan and scope work, and then
take ownership to lead it through to completion. You will also spend time
guiding and growing other developers on the team, and have the opportunity to
start managing people by taking on a direct report.

About You

    
    
      * You have successfully led complex technical efforts with multiple stakeholders through to completion
      * You enjoy rolling up your sleeves and writing code
      * You enjoy mentoring and coaching developers, and the thought of pairing in on a tricky technical problem excites you
      * You have experience developing software in Java (or another JVM-based language) using open source frameworks like Spring
      * You have made difficult trade-offs to deliver business value in the past
      * Bonus: you have some experience working with display ads, and understand the ins and outs of DMPs and DSPs
    

Skills and Qualifications

    
    
      * 6+ years of software development experience on large scale, high-volume sites built using JVM languages (Java, etc.) and Javascript
      * Proficient with open source Java technologies like Spring Boot, Spring MVC, Hibernate, etc
      * Basic familiarity with Javascript (bonus: experience with ReactJS or other front-end frameworks)
      * Proven track record of success managing technical deliverables in an agile environment
      * Experience partnering with various business stakeholders like product managers and designers
      * Confident, professional, and effective communicator (both verbally and in written form) that can work with all levels and departments in an organization
      * Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or a technical field (Engineering, Math, etc)
    

We also have lots of other open positions across our San Francisco, Mill
Valley, and Chicago offices: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-
Engineering-Jobs-EI...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-Engineering-
Jobs-EI_IE100431.0,9_DEPT1007.htm)

------
akyaky
LightStep | SF, NYC, Remote | [https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's cloud-native world. We write for other engineering teams, and are the
only company that develops observability tools at the scale and complexity
that enterprises need them. We're especially looking for people-minded
engineers who are excited about shipping useful, meaningful products for the
developer community.

To learn more about our diverse, thoughtful team; our engineering culture; and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

You can also check out some recent blog posts and tech talks: * "How we write
code at LightStep" [https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-
la...](https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-lab-
notebooks/)

* "Trace driven development" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s)

* "How GCS processes cloud functions 4x faster than AWS" [https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage](https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage)

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* OSS Engineer (remote friendly): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software Engineer (remote friendly): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps (remote friendly): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b781)

We're big believers in growth and that a career path can take many different
shapes and forms; with that being said, for remote candidates, we do request
prior professional experience in your discipline/field of interest.

We are not able to sponsor new H1B visas at this time.

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email austen[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA / Dublin, Ireland | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (Ireland): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Integration Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Mobile SDK Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Data Engineer Team Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-444fe6634315?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-73c5f57a993a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Full Stack Engineer, Dashboard
:[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3d5cf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Cloud Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2cd61?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04f894?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, Extensibility:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca19daf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

iOS Developer Experience Engineer, SDKs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8878c2f6-0928-4cad-8032-718caef4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8878c2f6-0928-4cad-8032-718caef43c10?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, IAM Continuous Authentication:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/7397988c-e09b-4bfe-8dae-b8934486efa7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
STTali
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions: * Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time

Tesla has many open positions for interns and full time candidates. Please
apply online send an email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@.
Please make your subject line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately.

\---

Distributed Systems

\- Full Stack (Javascript, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6](https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6)

\- Site Reliability (Linux, networking, storage/virtualization) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2](https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2)

\- Backend (Go, network programming) -
[https://bit.ly/2k24U3I](https://bit.ly/2k24U3I)

\---

Security Engineering

\- Product Security - [https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk](https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk)

\- Embedded Systems Security -
[https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq](https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq)

\---

Vehicle development

\- Infotainment UI (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lA89j2](https://bit.ly/2lA89j2)

\- Rendering Engineer (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz](https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz)

\- Video Games (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lzIibi](https://bit.ly/2lzIibi)
(Bellevue) [https://bit.ly/2kgejF2](https://bit.ly/2kgejF2) (Palo Alto)

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj](https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj)

\- Software Engineer, Mobile (Objective C, Android) -
[https://bit.ly/2lApaJU](https://bit.ly/2lApaJU)

\- Software Engineer, Charging & Power Conversion (Embedded C) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc](https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc)

\- Machine Learning Infr, Autopilot (Python, C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ](https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ)

\- Data Tools (Haskell, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq](https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq)

\---

Validation

\- Maps & Navigation Automation (Ruby, Python, Go, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpLPZe](https://bit.ly/2kpLPZe)

\- System Validation, Powertrain Thermals (Python, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4](https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4)

\- System Validation, High Voltage Systems (Python, EE background) -
[https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL](https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL)

\- Product Support Engineer (EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz](https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz)

\---

Integration

\- Vehicle Integration (C, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx](https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx)

\- Autopilot Systems Design/Functional Safety Engineer (C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh](https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh)

\---

Deep Learning

\- Deep Learning (Python) - [https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ](https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ)

\- Autopilot Software, Robotics (C++, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1](https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1)

\- Frontend, AI Tooling - [https://bit.ly/2k24XfU](https://bit.ly/2k24XfU)

\- Backend, AI Tooling (Python, Scala, Spark) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXeW61](https://bit.ly/2jXeW61)

\---

Internships

\- Web development - [https://bit.ly/2lUSawd](https://bit.ly/2lUSawd)

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2kg7yDb](https://bit.ly/2kg7yDb)

------
bloopernova
ANN ARBOR, MI and COLUMBUS, OH | ONSITE

# JAVA, JAVASCRIPT, .NET, QA AUTOMATION, UX DESIGN, IOS/ANDROID/MOBILE DEVS
and more!

[https://www.nexient.com/careers/apply](https://www.nexient.com/careers/apply)

\----- My description -----

(I'm a Sysadmin / DevOps person, I'm not HR or recruitment, but my posting
here has been approved by the recruiting dept. I wouldn't post this if I
thought this wasn't an actually great company to work for!)

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

Nexient are also working hard to add hundreds of tech jobs in Michigan and
Ohio. There's a real need for good folks to help us help our clients.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

\----- TO APPLY -----

To apply, please use either my email address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers) and mention
my email address and name, Anthony Clark.

I could potentially get a bonus if you are hired, just want to fully disclose
that I could personally benefit from your actions.

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Lead Front-End Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite Available,
Remote Friendly | Full Time

About us:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're a stealth-mode startup founded by numerical programmers,
neuroscientists, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating
our best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into the ICU and ED. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of open-source enthusiasts, former audio/DSP engineers,
programming language nerds, and generally easy-going, fun-loving, dedicated
folks.

About you:

\- You know that product development goes off the rails without rapid, early
feedback from real users.

\- You believe that honesty and frequent, open communication are more
signficant contributors to software development than technical wizardy.

\- You believe that "looks great" does not necessarily equal "feels great",
and that the latter is higher priority (but your favorite applications
accomplish both!).

\- You want to build tools that help people help others in critical
environments.

\- You feel that diversity is an integral part of strong engineering culture.
Differing viewpoints are borne from differing backgrounds, and lack of
diversity contributes to stagnation.

\- You're annoyed that modern websites ship megabytes of unnecessary
dependencies to user's browsers. You're painfully aware of the difference
between "DRY" as an important guiding principle of software development, and
"DRY" as a cargo-cult mentality used to justify lazy over-coupling of code.

\- You simultaneously hate and love Javascript, and are excited about various
LLVM-based languages' recent progress targeting WebAssembly.

\- You nerd out about content-specific adaptive streaming and compression
techniques.

\- You think Observable notebooks are really cool.

\- You have a battle-tested workflow for debugging performance issues and
deciding which layer of the stack merits optimization.

\- From a front-end perspective, you recognize the tension in the development
feedback loop between client-side software and a back-end service ecosystem,
and derive immense satisfaction from improving development processes to
relieve those tensions.

\- You're intimately familiar with the lifecycle of software components - from
experiment, to prototype, to an incremental release schedule.

\- You sigh at bullet-pointed job descriptions that try to prescribe visceral
emotional reactions to technical opinions.

Our data science team makes heavy use of the Julia language, and are still
experimenting with various parts of our tech stack. Come help us make the
right decisions!

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio if interested.

P.S. We're also hiring for Lead Android and Lead DevOps roles!

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Director of Engineering, Software Engineer,
Test Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuDgbOPIJKqfX).

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).

And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://amplitude.com](https://amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, easy-to-use analytics that helps you make good decisions and
invest in the right areas. We're a 300-person company (40 engineers), and we
raised our Series D last year. We've gotten incredible traction helping
customers like Square, Atlassian, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch, and Capital One
change the way they build products. We were recognized in Wealthfront's
Career-Launching Companies ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-
career-launchi...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-career-
launching-companies-list/)) and Forbes' Next Billion-Dollar Startups
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2018/12/05/amplitude...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2018/12/05/amplitude-
founded-by-forbes-under-30-alums-to-make-products-better-with-analytics-
reaches-850m-valuation-as-sequoia-leads-new-investment/)).

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).
In particular, we're looking to expand the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Engineer Manager, Product Engineering

* Senior/Staff Product Engineer

* Staff DevSecOps Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist - Causal Inference

* Senior SDK Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Redux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of challenging technical
problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're looking
for people who are passionate about the intersection of technology and product
to help us take the next step. You can find more examples of the work we do on
our blog: [https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

Also, we don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to
write code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working
environment with access to the internet. If this sounds exciting to you,
please message me directly (email in profile) or apply through
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).

------
sqspml
Squarespace | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Onsite | New York City (West
Village area)

Apply here!
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247)

The Squarespace Machine Learning team is growing! We source projects from all
over the company, ranging from direct integrations of NLP & computer vision
into our products to behind-the-scenes services that improve efficiency in our
customer help center. Our team prizes stakeholder-focused development of
research and project deliverables while also taking time out for reading
groups, conference attendance and Hack Week projects that pursue educational
and research goals.

The ML team uses a Python-focused development stack with all the usual ML and
data processing libraries. We have a framework for rapidly deploying our
models behind lightweight Flask web applications in a managed Kubernetes
environment and to thrive in our team you should enjoy the full range of
backend engineering tasks that go along with this. You won't be developing ML
models in isolation, but instead demonstrating leadership and ownership over
deployment strategies, architecture choices to solve cold-start problems,
defining observability and monitoring strategies and working with stakeholders
to define validation metrics that don't merely represent statistical
considerations like overfitting or precision & recall but go further to
develop holistic understanding of model success in a broader product
development context.

We are seeking a senior machine learning engineer with a highly developed
skill set in software engineering, architectural design and experience
mentoring junior engineers and collaborating with multiple stakeholders to
deliver projects. You should be skilled in the application of machine learning
both on the statistics side and the backend engineering side and comfortable
moving between the two sets of responsibilities as the situation demands. We
welcome applicants with experience in any variety of machine learning or
applied statistics context (e.g. quant finance, time series analysis, audio
processing, etc.), though the candidate should show an enthusiasm for
information retrieval, search and recommendation, and computer vision models
because these are at the forefront of what we do.

Squarespace offers highly competitive compensation and exceptional benefits &
work life balance. In this role you can also expect a high degree of autonomy
to help lead choices in ML technology investment and data set curation to set
up Squarespace for future success. If this challenge sounds interesting to
you, we'd love to hear from you so please apply! Feel free to use the cover
letter space to let us know you found us via Hacker News!

[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247)

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to learn this
technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero
knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: I wouldn't find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time
while keeping your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-
projects, or other additional part-time job (because rest is important).

------
aditi1002
Locale.ai | Bangalore, IN| Backend Software Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are an early-stage GIS startup based out of Bangalore. Our vision is to
help companies make better real-time business decisions and solve some of
their complex spatial problems at scale!

As a software engineer at an early stage startup, you will be responsible for
laying the foundation of all engineering systems. Your day might begin with
designing a new micro-service supposed to handle 500 million pings on its
first day in production and end with fierce debates on coding guidelines or
the best practices for handling data consistency across distributed systems.

Being an enterprise-focused company, our systems don't scale linearly or even
exponentially. Every new customer brings the scale of millions of customers
that they serve. We need to build robust, scale-ready and fault-tolerant
services from day one. Our clients rely on it.

If you are looking to spend your 20s learning how to build a company from
scratch, if building systems at scale excites you, if you are mesmerized by
what the world of location can offer or if you are passionate about zero-to-
one, we will see you on the other side? :)

You can apply here: locale.freshteam.com/jobs

------
ops
Hoigecfbf5gnnemlhdgedghvddklg

------
patientplatypus
Your football coaches and managers seem to be getting paid a lot
([https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2018/12/search-
salaries...](https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2018/12/search-salaries-for-
all-51000-university-of-michigan-employees.html)). Maybe you should consider
increasing the salary of the workers.

~~~
dang
Please read the rules at the top. This comment breaks them. Also, we've
already had to ask you to please stop posting unsubstantive comments and
flamebait. If you keep doing that we will have to ban you.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867220)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
patientplatypus
I don't recall ever having someone ask me not to post something. Is there an
inbox or something or is it all reply based? I get "flagged" sometimes, but
that just means someone pushed the "flag" button right? I thought posts were
just deleted when they reached -1.

EDIT: Now this post and the grandparent post have had their points reduced.
So, now I'm super confused - if this post had been detached from the main
thread, who is downvoting it? Do the mods have abilities to see (and vote) on
threads removed from users with lower access rights? Sorry for all the
questions, but I'm not sure I understand how the comment system works really.

EDIT EDIT: OK now I understand how detached works, thanks.

~~~
grzm
Detached means it appears as a free-standing comment, generally towards the
bottom the comments. It doesn't make the comment disappear. People can still
see them. Some people use the new comments thread to view comments as opposed
to viewing from the front page.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments))

As for your first question, it looks like 'dang replied to one of your
comments a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20663642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20663642)

~~~
patientplatypus
Ah I see. Thanks.

